# China Expressways, Highways: News & Discussions



## ahojunk

I am starting a thread on China's expressways, highways and bridges. There should be enough info, news, pictures to make this thread interesting.

----------------------
*National Expressways*






Note that provincial expressways are not shown in the above map.

*National Highways*





Other types of highway are not shown (for e.g. provincial highway, county highway).


@AndrewJin @TaiShang @JSCh @GS Zhou @Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon @Daniel808 @onebyone @cnleio @qwerrty @hexagonsnow @Tiqiu @Mista @rott @powastick @Jlaw etal
Please contribute to this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## ahojunk

Taken from wikipedia:

The *expressway network of China* is an integrated system of national and provincial-level expressways in China. It is the world's largest expressway system by length, having surpassed the overall length of the American Interstate Highway System in 2011. Between the end of 2014 and 2015, the total length of the network grew from 111,950 kilometres (69,560 mi) to 123,000 kilometres (76,000 mi) meaning 11,050 kilometres (6,870 mi) of expressway were built in 2015 alone. A system of national-level expressways, officially known as the *National Trunk Highway System* (simplified Chinese: 中国国家高速公路网; traditional Chinese: 中國國家高速公路網; pinyin: _Zhōngguó Guójiā Gāosù Gōnglùwǎng_) and abbreviated *NTHS*, with 7 radial expressways (from the capital Beijing), 9 north-south expressways and 18 east-west expressways, forms the backbone of the expressway network in the country. This backbone is known as the *7918 network *(simplified Chinese: 7918网; traditional Chinese: 7918網; pinyin: _7918 wǎng_). In addition, the provincial-level divisions of China each have their own expressway systems.

Expressways in China are a fairly recent addition to the transportation infrastructure in the country. Previously, the national road network consisted of a system of at-grade China National Highways. China's first expressway, the Shanghai–Jiading Expressway, opened in October 1988. This 17.37 kilometres (10.79 mi) expressway now forms part of Shanghai's expressway network. The early 1990s saw the start of the country's massive plan to upgrade its network of roads. In 1999, the length of the network exceeded 10,000 kilometres (6,200 mi) in length. Many of the major expressways parallel routes of the older China National Highways.

*Expressway nomenclature*
Neither officially named "motorway" nor "highway", China used to call these roads "freeways". In this sense, the word "free" means that the traffic is free-flowing; that is, cross traffic is grade separated and the traffic on the freeway is not impeded by traffic control devices like traffic lights and stop signs. However, many misinterpret "free" as meaning "no cost", and this may be misleading because most of the expressways charge tolls. Some time in the 1990s, "expressways" became the standardised term.

Note that "highways" refers to China National Highways, which are not expressways at all.

"Express routes" exist too; they are akin to expressways but are mainly inside cities. The "express route" name is a derivation of the Chinese name _kuaisu gonglu_ (compare with expressway, _gaosu gonglu_). Officially, "expressway" is used for both expressways and express routes, which is also the standard used here.

The names of the individual expressways are regularly composed of two characters representing start and end of expressway, e.g. "Jingcheng" expressway is the expressway between "Jing" (meaning Beijing) and Chengde.

*Expressway speed limits*
The Road Traffic Safety Law of the People's Republic of China has raised the speed limit nationwide from 110 km/h to 120 km/h (75 mph), effective May 1, 2004.

A minimum speed limit of 70 km/h is in force. On overtaking lanes, however, this could be as high as 100 km/h to 110 km/h. Penalties for driving both below and in excess of the prescribed speed limits are enforced.

*Expressway legislation*
Only motor vehicles are allowed to enter expressways. As of May 1, 2004, "new drivers" (i.e., those with a Chinese driver's licence for less than a year) are allowed on expressways, something that was prohibited from the mid-1990s.

Overtaking on the right, speeding, and illegal use of the emergency belt (or hard shoulder) cost violators stiff penalties.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

@ahojunk Great thread again! Thank you for tagging me.

I have been traveling in China's interior extensively.
So far from my previous experiences, What amazes me most is the expressway network in Guizhou, the poorest province in Southwest China. I think better transportation is the key to poverty reduction.











This whole region is full of karst landforms and very dangerous for any infra project.
Chinese technicians and workers have done a great job so far.
More investment should be prioritised for projects in Guizhou and around.

More than half of world's craziest bridges are in Guizhou!
Most are expressway bridges or railway bridges.












*Beipanjiang Bridge*
The highest bridge in the world 2016
Finished in 2016
Part of the 3000km long *G56 Hangzhou-Ruili National Expressway 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## cirr

*Lhasa-Nyingchi highway, Tibet, SW China* 
















xinhuanet

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Tiqiu

China has scored 8 out of 10 in this Top 10 World highest Bridges list, not bad for China.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Lhasa-Nyingchi highway, Tibet, SW China*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xinhuanet


Looks like an expressway, but I guess it's not controlled-access?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GS Zhou

The bridge from Shanghai to Yangshan Port, 24km long across the sea!





The 18km long road system from Shanghai to Chongming Island. The whole system consists of tunnel, on-the-ground road, and bridge.





The 27km long bridge across the Hangzhou Bay

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

*Two pieces of news *

*11 expressways open in 2016 in Jiangxi Province 
Total mileage exceeds 6000km*










----------------------我是巴网分割线--------------------------

*Guangdong Province 
8 new expressways open in 2016
11,000km by 2020*






*Central China: Jiangxi Province
Coastal China: Guangdong Province *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Looks like an expressway, but I guess it's not controlled-access?



So-called high-grade highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> So-called high-grade highway.


lol
One thing good about naming it as "highway" is that we can drive for free!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Heihai Provincial Expressway *
*in **Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region *
*was inaugurated on 16 Jun 2016*

*Highlights*
59.04km long
Provincial expressway
Standardised 4-lane controlled-access
Designed speed: 80km/h

*Purpose*
It links Haiyuan County with its economic development zone 
as well as the 2400km-long G70 Fuzhou–Yinchuan Expressway

http://news.idoican.com.cn/zwrb/html/2016-06/17/content_5686512.htm?div=0














*Relation of Haiyuan Provincial Expressway & National Expressway G70*




@ahojunk @Bussard Ramjet @Chinese-Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

*Hunan Province's most complicated expressway will open in September*
*Longshan-Yongshun Provincial Expressway S99*
*The first expressway of minority-dominated Longshan County!

Highlights*
91km long

It started construction in 2013

*58.7%*= length of tunnels and bridges, highest in Hunan province

Longshan County is the most isolated county in Hunan in terms of transportation

Dubbed as the most technologically complicated expressway in Hunan Province so far
Cutting through Karst landforms and crazily deep valleys.
Many tunnels are extremely difficult to dig through due to the high concentration of gas inside the mountains


*Purpose *
Serve as one section of the *Enshi (Hubei Province) - Jishou (Hunan Province) corridor*

Vital to the mountainous and relatively poor region at Hubei-Hunan provincial border

When the corridor is finished, it will take less than *2 hours* from Longshan to the prefecture capital city Jishou , saving 4 hours from the current highway. (Longshan County belongs to *Xiangxi Autonomous Prefecture*, prefecture seat is in Jishou City).

*Prospect*
It is one of the 6 expressways which open in 2016 in Hunan Province

By 2020, the key year of Well-off Society, the total length of controlled-access expressways in Hunan Province will reach 7000km with 1835km-long new sections finished and 2823km-long new sections to start construction (2016-2022). Ultimately, the expressway network of Hunan will be comprised of 6 horizontal and 6 vertical trunk routes and additional expressways as well.











These photos are the section in my province (Hubei) which is a part of the *Enshi-Jishou corridor*
We work faster than people in Hunan!













@qwerrty *@JSCh (quicker than u guys in Hunan )*
@Jlaw @ahojunk @powastick @Mista @third eye @Daniel808 @TaiShang @Keel

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

*Amazing expressways in Guizhou Province!*
Guizhou is the key province for China to achieve 2020 well-off society goal.
Best luck to our compatriots in Guizhou

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Youyang-Yanhe Provincial Expressway 
Open on 15 June 2016
Youyang Tujia Autonomous County, Chongqing Municipality 
Yanhe Tujia Autonomous County, Guizhou Province 

Highlights*
42km long
Designed speed: *80km/h*
*Timesaving: from 2 hours via highways to half an hour by expressway *
Mode: BOT+EPC
Bridge+tunnels 50% of total length
Longest tunnel 3.8km


*Purpose *
Link Linhe County to the 3000+km-long G65 National Expressway (Baotou-Maoming)
*Another major corridor between Chongqing Municipality and Guizhou Province *






*The location of the new Provincial Expressway 
and National Expressway G65(vertical) & G56(horizontal)*





Interchange of the new provincial expressway and the G65 Baotou-Maoming National Expressway 





*Tongxi River Bridge
712m-long
112m-high*





*Yiju River Bridge
516m-long*





*Moshi Creek Bridge
Left lane 822m long
Right lane 782m long*





*Youyang No.1 Tunnel 3877m long
Youyang No.2 Tunnel 2809m*




@TaiShang @JSCh @powastick @Mista

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

Enjoy this video.





Drive through Ganhaizi bridge and tunnel 车行干海子大桥及隧道
Published on 29 May 2016
Drive along Yaxi expressway through Ganhaizi circle tunnel and bridge from the bottom to the top.
沿雅西高速行驶，通过干海子螺旋隧道和大桥，从低海拔端到高海拔端，原地上升200米。





Ganhaizi Bridge and Tunnel

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> Enjoy this video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drive through Ganhaizi bridge and tunnel 车行干海子大桥及隧道
> Published on 29 May 2016
> Drive along Yaxi expressway through Ganhaizi circle tunnel and bridge from the bottom to the top.
> 沿雅西高速行驶，通过干海子螺旋隧道和大桥，从低海拔端到高海拔端，原地上升200米。
> 
> View attachment 311380
> 
> Ganhaizi Bridge and Tunnel


Two full versions
The map navigation (seems 2-3 Apps at the same time) is driving me crazy 










@Echo_419 @anant_s @powastick @Bussard Ramjet @Jlaw @Mista @Jguo et al

*G5 Beijing–Kunming Expressway*







*Dual Spiral tunnels *as to elevate 200m in a short distance











Last summer in Sichuan
*On Chengdu-Xichang coach*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Lot of similarities between Chinese and Indian highways. 
China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Proudly come from Hubei Province，Central China *
@AndrewJin @Chinese Bamboo @hexagonsnow (i'm not sure if there is anybody else from Hubei in PDF)
*
The then highest bridge in the world 
(held the title from 2009 to 2015)*
*Siduhe Bridge*












G50 Shanghai-Chongqing National Expressway 






*Siduhe Bridge *










Due to the remote, inaccessible river canyon, the engineers decided to experiment and instead of using a blimp or helicopter to drag the first pilot line across the gorge, *they used a rocket*. Over 3,281 feet (1000 meter) of tether was attached to the back end of a 4 foot (1.5 mtr) long rocket and blasted across the deep river gorge. Image by Eric Sakowski / HighestBridges.com




Rocket!
There is no unconquerable difficulty

Have a heart attack?!
@Gibbs @Götterdämmerung @Bussard Ramjet @ahojunk @Srinivas @Malik Alashter




@GS Zhou U got to use your DJI drone for this bridge!



CorporateAffairs said:


> Lot of similarities between Chinese and Indian highways.
> China


This is not the typical highway we mention in China, but controlled-access expressway.
They are similar to German autobahn and American interstate highway.
In China, it is normally referred to expressway, when highways are referred to non-controlled-access national/provincial/county-level highways.

The first of such expressways in China was inaugurated in 1988.

*National expressway network* 
(provincial expressway excluded)





*National highway network *
(provincial/county-level highway excluded)

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## hexagonsnow

AndrewJin said:


> *Proudly come from Hubei Province，Central China *
> @AndrewJin @Chinese Bamboo @hexagonsnow (i'm not sure if there is anybody else from Hubei in PDF)
> *
> The then highest bridge in the world
> (held the title from 2009 to 2015)*
> *Siduhe Bridge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G50 Shanghai-Chongqing National Expressway
> 
> View attachment 311398
> 
> 
> *Siduhe Bridge *
> View attachment 311397
> 
> 
> View attachment 311400
> 
> 
> Due to the remote, inaccessible river canyon, the engineers decided to experiment and instead of using a blimp or helicopter to drag the first pilot line across the gorge, *they used a rocket*. Over 3,281 feet (1000 meter) of tether was attached to the back end of a 4 foot (1.5 mtr) long rocket and blasted across the deep river gorge. Image by Eric Sakowski / HighestBridges.com
> View attachment 311399
> 
> Rocket!
> There is no unconquerable difficulty
> 
> Have a heart attack?!
> @Gibbs @Götterdämmerung @Bussard Ramjet @ahojunk @Srinivas @Malik Alashter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @GS Zhou U got to use your DJI drone for this bridge!
> 
> 
> This is not the typical highway we mention in China, but controlled-access expressway.
> They are similar to German autobahn and American interstate highway.
> In China, it is normally referred to expressway, when highways are referred to non-controlled-access national/provincial/county-level highways.
> 
> The first of such expressways in China was inaugurated in 1988.
> 
> *National expressway network*
> (provincial expressway excluded)
> View attachment 311409
> 
> 
> *National highway network *
> (provincial/county-level highway excluded)
> View attachment 311410


Thank you for taging me!I have seen the great infrastruceture built in every corner in china!Great proud heart for Great China!Give me a another great reason for traveling in my home!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

Tiqiu said:


> China has scored 8 out of 10 in this Top 10 World highest Bridges list, not bad for China.


This seems an old ranking.
The first one was Siduhe, then should be the ranking before 2016.
Because 2015 was the last year when Siduhe was still the highest one!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

*The total length of 129km Longling-Ruili Expresssway, in Yunnan Province,Southwest China.*
*




















*
a fantastic view as cruising along such a amazing elevated highway !
Amazing China 

Thanks for made this Good thread, brother @ahojunk

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

Daniel808 said:


> *The total length of 129km Longling-Ruili Expresssway, in Yunnan Province,Southwest China.
> 
> View attachment 311435
> 
> View attachment 311436
> 
> View attachment 311437
> 
> View attachment 311438
> 
> View attachment 311439
> 
> *
> a fantastic view as cruising along such a amazing elevated highway !
> Amazing China
> 
> Thanks for made this Good thread, brother @ahojunk



Beautiful images, brother!

So many reasons to travel across China. Each corner is heart-capturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

hexagonsnow said:


> Thank you for taging me!I have seen the great infrastruceture built in every corner in china!Great proud heart for Great China!Give me a another great reason for traveling in my home!


Hubei has one the best natural scenery, from Taoist mountains, Three Gorges, to Enshi Grand Canyan and Shenlongjia Forest! We have ancient city like Jingzhou dating back to Three Kingdom Era and modern metropolis Wuhan which has higher per capita GDP compared to Shanghai. 

Concerning infra, the theme of this thread, our expressways rank top5 in terms of length （6200km by 2015) and we ONCE had the highest bridge in the world. We are also at the centre of China's HSR network, Hubei rocks!

*Hubei Province*





*Shenlongjia Forest *





*Enshi Grand Canyon*





*Provincial capital city Wuhan*









*Wuhan High-speed Railway Station*







Daniel808 said:


> *The total length of 129km Longling-Ruili Expresssway, in Yunnan Province,Southwest China.
> 
> View attachment 311435
> 
> View attachment 311436
> 
> View attachment 311437
> 
> View attachment 311438
> 
> View attachment 311439
> 
> *
> a fantastic view as cruising along such a amazing elevated highway !
> Amazing China
> 
> Thanks for made this Good thread, brother @ahojunk


This expressway is the final section to be completed of 
the legendary 3000km-long* G56 Hangzhou-Ruili National Expressway.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Daniel808

TaiShang said:


> Beautiful images, brother!
> 
> So many reasons to travel across China. Each corner is heart-capturing.





AndrewJin said:


> This expressway is the final section to be completed of the legendary 3000km-long* G56 Hangzhou-Ruili National Expressway.
> View attachment 311451
> *



It's Amazing to see, How Yunnan Province Develop today 

Yunnan Province is a very Strategic Province. One of the Main Gates from China to South-East Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## powastick

Daniel808 said:


> It's Amazing to see, How Yunnan Province Develop today
> 
> Yunnan Province is a very Strategic Province. One of the Main Gates from China to South-East Asia.
> 
> View attachment 311455


Still waiting for the railway!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> *Proudly come from Hubei Province，Central China *
> @AndrewJin @Chinese Bamboo @hexagonsnow (i'm not sure if there is anybody else from Hubei in PDF)
> *
> The then highest bridge in the world
> (held the title from 2009 to 2015)*
> *Siduhe Bridge*


.
This bridge is beautiful. The surrounding area of the bridge looks so serene and peaceful. This is place I think I can retire and enjoy the scenery everyday.

But my wife is a city folk! Damn!



Daniel808 said:


> *The total length of 129km Longling-Ruili Expresssway, in Yunnan Province,Southwest China.
> :
> :*
> a fantastic view as cruising along such a amazing elevated highway !
> Amazing China
> 
> Thanks for made this Good thread, brother @ahojunk


.
You are welcome. However, it's you, AndrewJin, GS Zhou and others that make this thread interesting.




AndrewJin said:


> Hubei has one the best natural scenery, from Taoist mountains, Three Gorges, to Enshi Grand Canyan and Shenlongjia Forest! We have ancient city like Jingzhou dating back to Three Kingdom Era and modern metropolis Wuhan which has higher per capita GDP compared to Shanghai.
> 
> Concerning infra, the theme of this thread, our expressways rank top5 in terms of length （6200km by 2015) and we ONCE had the highest bridge in the world. We are also at the centre of China's HSR network, Hubei rocks!


.
The scenery in your province Hubei, Hunan (Zhangjiajie), Guizhou, Sichuan and Yunnan is just simply gorgeous! So is Tibet, Xinjiang and Inner Mongolia!

So much to see but not enough time and money!



Daniel808 said:


> It's Amazing to see, How Yunnan Province Develop today
> 
> Yunnan Province is a very Strategic Province. One of the Main Gates from China to South-East Asia.


.
Yes, the capital Kunming is going to be connected to South East Asia via HSR and highways/expressways.



powastick said:


> Still waiting for the railway!


.
The railway that passes through Thailand is unfortunately not going to be 350 kph. To reduce costs, the Thais are only looking at 250 kph. I hope the rail that traverses peninsula Malaysia (to/from Singapore) is 350 kph.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*5 years' hard work
Finally, Baoshan-Tengchong Expressway opens!
Longjiang Bridge, dubbed as "the bridge in the cloud"








Baoshan-Tengchong Expressway & Longjiang Expressway Bridge
*
*Features*
*63.8km, province-level expressway*
*Standardised 4-lanes controlled-access *
*designed speed: 80km/h*
*Investment: 6.3 billion yuan*
*Difficulty*: It transverses 4km high Gaoligong Mountains
Extensive use of drones

*Purpose*
It forms one section of the China-Burma-India international corridor.
It connects Tengchong County to the G56 National Expressway (Hangzhou-Ruili)
Key project of poverty-reduction initiatives in the minorities-dominated Western Yunnan Province.






*Longjiang Bridge*
Span: 1196m
Length: 2471m
Height: 280m
*










*

*13th 5-year plan*
150km long pronvicial expressway linking Tengchong County and Ruili City's 3 counties 
Estimated to start construction within 1-2 years





------------------我是巴网旅行达人的分割线-------------------

*Implication on local tourism*
*Get ready for people mountain people sea*
*Ancients towns, springs, volcanos, snowy mountains, minority culture*








@powastick @anant_s @Rajaraja Chola @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @Mista @Emperor_of_Mankind @Srinivas @waz @Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @Rain Man @Echo_419 @Jguo @sweetgrape @onebyone @Tiqiu @DESERT FIGHTER @TheTheoryOfMilitaryLogistics @Syama Ayas @madokafc @Daniel808 @Arryn @Götterdämmerung @Edison Chen et al

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> Yes, the capital Kunming is going to be connected to South East Asia via HSR and highways/expressways.


We have done or are doing our own part, no matter roads, railways or communication and power connection.
The question is if the people at the other side of the border are willing to enjoy inclusive growth and prioritise people's own interests than politicians' sh*ts and populist agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> This bridge is beautiful. The surrounding area of the bridge looks so serene and peaceful. This is place I think I can retire and enjoy the scenery everyday.
> 
> But my wife is a city folk! Damn!


No worries mate.
Our Hubei Province provides natural beauty as well as big city and shopping malls!
In fact, during 2016-2016, more shopping malls are opened more than any city in the world.
We can enjoy life of modernity and those lakes and forests in the downtown at the same time!



















Quote
_"By last year Wuhan had so many brand-packed shopping malls that it topped the world rankings with almost 1m square metres of malls.

Wuhan, Chengdu and Beijing, China’s top three cities contributed half the country’s new completions last year, and most Wuhan malls are more than 80 per cent occupied, unlike their more struggling peers elsewhere in the country, CBRE says."_

Don't go shopping at weekends here, restaurants and cinemas all full!


The other side of downtown Wuhan!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> We have done or are doing our own part, no matter roads, railways or communication and power connection.
> The question is if the people at the other side of the border are willing to enjoy inclusive growth and prioritise people's own interests then politicians' sh*ts and populist agenda.


.
Yes, China has done its part to enhance connectivity. China has the money, technology and infrastructure capability.

But spare a thought for Thailand and Malaysia. They are short of money due to mismanagement and corruption by their respective governments.

No money no talk, or
Money talks, bullsh*t walks. 

The HSR is being built in Laos. For Myanmar, I am not sure of what is going on there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista

AndrewJin said:


> Hubei has one the best natural scenery, from Taoist mountains, Three Gorges, to Enshi Grand Canyan and Shenlongjia Forest! We have ancient city like Jingzhou dating back to Three Kingdom Era and modern metropolis Wuhan which has higher per capita GDP compared to Shanghai.
> 
> Concerning infra, the theme of this thread, our expressways rank top5 in terms of length （6200km by 2015) and we ONCE had the highest bridge in the world. We are also at the centre of China's HSR network, Hubei rocks!
> 
> *Hubei Province*



Ah I recognized that poem from Li Bai. 



ahojunk said:


> The railway that passes through Thailand is unfortunately not going to be 350 kph. To reduce costs, the Thais are only looking at 250 kph. I hope the rail that traverses peninsula Malaysia (to/from Singapore) is 350 kph.



The SG-KL railway is highly likely to be around 350 kph. Both authorities said the time from KL to SG needs to be around 90 minutes to compete with air travel. The distance is 320-340 km. So with check in/out time and acceleration/deceleration, the railway's top travelling speed needs be around 350 kph for 90 minutes travelling time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Mista said:


> Ah I recognized that poem from Li Bai.


Yep, every student in China can recite that poem written nearly 1400 years ago.

These two poems on Yellow Crane Tower are the most popular among Chinese today.
The first one is part of Chinese curriculum in junior middle school,
the second one, less famous, in preliminary school.

i vividly remembered during my high school entrance exam, I was required to write down some of the verses of the first one, written by Tang Dynasty poet Cui Hao.
Piece of cake la!





Though required to recite in school,
most kids actually start to learn these two poems in kindergarten, especially in Wuhan!

























[USER=164286]@Bussard Ramjet[/USER] @ChineseTiger1986 @hexagonsnow @ahojunk





@Mista

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rott

Lol, China is really leading the US on a leash. This is just the beginning, we just need to wait for a decade or two and the US would be crawling on its knees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Construction of HK-Zhuhai-Macao bridge making progress*
CRI, June 20, 2016

Experts say construction of the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge is expected to be completed in the fourth quarter of 2017.



An illustration picture of the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge. [Photo: hzmb.hk] 

Starting from the Lantau Island in Hong Kong, the Y-shaped bridge will have a total length of about 55 km, including a 6.7 km underwater tunnel and a 23-km bridge over the sea, making it the longest cross-sea bridge in the world.

The bridge will serve as an important channel linking Hong Kong, Macao, Zhuhai and the western part of the Pearl River Delta, one of the most economically-developed areas in the Chinese mainland.

Chief engineer of the Hong Kong–Zhuhai–Macao Bridge Administration, Su Quanke, is confident the project will be finished on time.

"We are making smooth progress. There are only hundreds of meters of the 23-km bridge to be completed. We will make the final connection in the first quarter next year and once it's done, the tunnel and bridge will be ready to open."

Chief designer of the bridge, Meng Fanchao, says the final route of the bridge was finalized after taking into consideration of a number of factors.

"We solicited advice of experts from various fields including environmental protection, navigation, hydrology, aviation, social economy, bridge engineering, engineering technology and weather. We selected the route out of the final dozen proposals after scientific appraisals."

Construction of the bridge started in 2009 at a cost of some 10 billion yuan or 1.5 billion US dollars.

Once in operation, the bridge will shorten the four-hour drive from Hong Kong to Zhuhai in Guangdong to half an hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Construction of HK-Zhuhai-Macao bridge making progress*
> CRI, June 20, 2016
> 
> Experts say construction of the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge is expected to be completed in the fourth quarter of 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> An illustration picture of the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge. [Photo: hzmb.hk]
> 
> Starting from the Lantau Island in Hong Kong, the Y-shaped bridge will have a total length of about 55 km, including a 6.7 km underwater tunnel and a 23-km bridge over the sea, making it the longest cross-sea bridge in the world.
> 
> The bridge will serve as an important channel linking Hong Kong, Macao, Zhuhai and the western part of the Pearl River Delta, one of the most economically-developed areas in the Chinese mainland.
> 
> Chief engineer of the Hong Kong–Zhuhai–Macao Bridge Administration, Su Quanke, is confident the project will be finished on time.
> 
> "We are making smooth progress. There are only hundreds of meters of the 23-km bridge to be completed. We will make the final connection in the first quarter next year and once it's done, the tunnel and bridge will be ready to open."
> 
> Chief designer of the bridge, Meng Fanchao, says the final route of the bridge was finalized after taking into consideration of a number of factors.
> 
> "We solicited advice of experts from various fields including environmental protection, navigation, hydrology, aviation, social economy, bridge engineering, engineering technology and weather. We selected the route out of the final dozen proposals after scientific appraisals."
> 
> Construction of the bridge started in 2009 at a cost of some 10 billion yuan or 1.5 billion US dollars.
> 
> Once in operation, the bridge will shorten the four-hour drive from Hong Kong to Zhuhai in Guangdong to half an hour.




Documentary about this crazy bridge!









@cirr @Mista @Bussard Ramjet @Chinese-Dragon @Hu Songshan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

From 20:00, *Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao expressway bridge*, 50km!!!





Ultimately, this bridge will be one section of
2300km-long* G4 Beijing–Hong Kong–Macau Expressway* *&* 456km-long *G94 Pearl River Delta Ring Expressway













*


However, a *parallel Beijing-HK expressway* is in urgent need!!!
G4 National Expressway is one of the most deadly expressways in China due to too many trucks!
The daily traffic volume on Hunan & Guangdong section has already reached double of the designed volumn since 2007. Local economy and logistics is being considerably dragged down by lack of efficient transport!

A new 2000+km long parallel expressway must finish construction during the 1st-2nd year of the 13th 5 year plan period!






*Save your life, stay away from trucks!*









Good news is that Hunan province section will be inaugurated in September 2016
http://news.163.com/16/0505/09/BM9RKO2B00014AEE.html





But, six-lanes?! Are u kidding me?! 
@JSCh
Then gonna build a third one in 2020....
It's OK to just build 4 or 6 lanes in low-density regions....But for Beijing-HK corridor, definitely need at least 12 lanes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> Yep, every student in China can recite that poem written nearly 1400 years ago.
> 
> These two poems on Yellow Crane Tower are the most popular among Chinese today.
> The first one is part of Chinese curriculum in junior middle school,
> the second one, less famous, in preliminary school.
> 
> i vividly remembered during my high school entrance exam, I was required to write down some of the verses of the first one, written by Tang Dynasty poet Cui Hao.
> Piece of cake la!
> View attachment 311627
> 
> Though required to recite in school,
> most kids actually start to learn these two poems in kindergarten, especially in Wuhan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 311632
> View attachment 311631
> View attachment 311634
> View attachment 311633
> View attachment 311630
> 
> [USER=164286]@Bussard Ramjet[/USER] @ChineseTiger1986 @hexagonsnow @ahojunk
> 
> View attachment 311629
> 
> @Mista



Li Bai's poem must be recited in Cantonese as it sounds better

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> Li Bai's poem must be recited in Cantonese as it sounds better


I believe as long as those poems were written in Wuhan, then must recite them in Chu Kingdom dialect!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

rott said:


> Lol, China is really leading the US on a leash. This is just the beginning, we just need to wait for a decade or two and the US would be crawling on its knees.



On a leash or not, the US definitely needs to spend tens of trillions on its aging infrastructure.

I hope they do it out of their own pocket. 

Start saving, boys and girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> On a leash or not, the US definitely needs to spend tens of trillions on its aging infrastructure.
> 
> I hope they do it out of their own pocket.
> 
> Start saving, boys and girls.


But now their priority should be the wall building and asking their puppets to pay money for the deaths of their soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Upgrading section of  G98 Hainan Island Ring Expressway open on 20 June*



























Seem like street view before the upgrading project

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

cirr said:


> On a leash or not, the US definitely needs to spend tens of trillions on its aging infrastructure.
> 
> I hope they do it out of their own pocket.
> 
> Start saving, boys and girls.


It's no surprise when they start to court countries like India and Vietnam just to contain China's rise. 
Lol, Americans! 
US is completely filled by these East Indians which have already started it's decline. Good job, Indians! 
I thank Indians from the bottom of my heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Let's refocus on *Ya'an-Xichang Expressway*(part of *G5 National Expressway Beijing-Kunming)
A new drone video released on 20 June 2016
*





@Bussard Ramjet @Echo_419 @TaiShang @Götterdämmerung @Rasengan @Mista @Chinese Bamboo @ChineseTiger1986 et al

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> I believe as long as those poems were written in Wuhan, then must recite them in Chu Kingdom dialect!


Doesnt Chu kingdom speak Cantonese?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> Doesnt Chu kingdom speak Cantonese?


How dare you!!!
Heard of those narratives in Peking Opera?
That was the predominant dialect of former Chu Kingdom in late 19th to early 20th century.

Chu Kingdom was the most romantic!









*Dragon Boat Festival* is to memorise our Chu Kingdom's most patriotic politician and poet *Qu Yuan* 2300 years ago!!!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Li_Sao
*Every Chinese MUST recite some parts of his poem written 2300 years ago!!
If unfortunately in the exam, the question may be: which verse in Qu Yuan's poems can mostly express his love for his country and people? Then, screw you if u can't recite!
*
A Chinese speaker must know these several verses from Qu Yuan.
His poems have been inspiring Chinese to always consider their nation first.

*路漫漫其修远兮，吾将上下而求索。（*The way ahead is long and has no ending; yet high and low I’ll search with my will unbending）
*
长太息以掩涕兮，哀民生之多艰 （*I wiped my tears and heaved long sighs.I lamented over the suffering of my people）

@TaiShang @Mista @Chinese Bamboo @Jlaw @powastick @GS Zhou @Bussard Ramjet @JSCh 

*Proudly come from Chu Kingdom!!!

Hubei Provincial Museum, devoted to Chu Kingdom history and culture *




@Chinese Bamboo @hexagonsnow @JSCh

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chu_(state)



























@Chinese Bamboo @hexagonsnow @JSCh @FairAndUnbiased @dy1022

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

*Chu Kingdom style railway stations in Hubei Province
Wuchang Railway Station, Wuhan City*








*Xianning North HSR Station, Xianning City*








*Jingzhou HSR Station, Jingzhou City*







@Jlaw @Chinese Bamboo@dy1022

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Jlaw said:


> Doesnt Chu kingdom speak Cantonese?



The Cantonese belongs to the Qin dialect, while the Shanghainese and many other modern central-east dialects belong to the Chu dialect.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CHN Bamboo

AndrewJin said:


> ..


I like the building on the right side.

The other blue buildings do not respect historical culture..





http://topic.cnhubei.com/2013/1218/100924.shtml

The roof should be made of wood,and usually red&black were used on buildings..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Chinese Bamboo said:


> I like the building on the right side.
> 
> The other blue buildings do not respect historical culture..
> View attachment 312459
> 
> 
> http://topic.cnhubei.com/2013/1218/100924.shtml
> 
> The roof should be made of wood,and usually red&black were used on buildings..


I don't think they look like Chu style buildings 2500 years ago.
Maybe just like those buildings in Hubei 1000 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

This series of documentaries are about China's* 5-year plan*, some sort of summary of the 12th 5-year plan and a visionary prospect of 13th 5-year plan.
*Episode 4 is about transportation and communication.*
Enjoy! (No English is available except for interviews with foreigners)







We should have a clear mind that our infra is far from sufficient.
No one should be blindly satisfactory about we have achieved.
I travel extensively around China, I can say there are still so many places where infra is in urgent need.
Even in cities like Shanghai, infra is far from enough.
13th 5-year plan is the critical phase in which we continue building the basic infra around the country.
And we should understand we need more 5-year plans to spread dragon's inclusive growth to every corner of China.
Never feel self-content and work harder!

@ahojunk @Tiqiu @GS Zhou @Dungeness @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @+4vsgorillas-Apebane @cnleio @Beidou2020 @chauism @cirr @bobsm @Jguo @JSCh et al.

*2:00 Balinghe Bridge* (G60 Shanghai-Kunming National Expressway), 2237m long, 370m high





*6:50 Qingshui River Bridge* 1130m long, 406m high （Guizhou-Weng'an Provincial Expressway)





*14:50 Dadushan 350km/h HSR Tunnel * 11.82km long on Shanghai-Kunming High-speed Rail
5 years' hard work, transverse the most difficult Karst caves and mountains





*25:00 Lanzhou Subway*, across Yellow River
Powered by China's own TBM











*38:00 E-commerce in the village 
Broadband connection* to 98% of rural families at 50k villages, 140 billion yuan spent during 13th 5-y plan

*41:30 Underground pipelines*





*44:00 Ports
*
Vert impressed.
A lot of chief engineers of HSR/bridge/subway projects are only in their 20s-30s.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GS Zhou

AndrewJin said:


> This series of documentaries are about China's* 5-year plan*, some sort of summary of the 12th 5-year plan and a visionary prospect of 13th 5-year plan.
> *Episode 4 is about transportation and communication.*
> Enjoy! (No English is available except for interviews with foreigners)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should have a clear mind that our infra is far from sufficient.
> No one should be blindly satisfactory about we have achieved.
> I travel extensively around China, I can say there are still so many places where infra is in urgent need.
> Even in cities like Shanghai, infra is far from enough.
> 13th 5-year plan is the critical phase in which we continue building the basic infra around the country.
> And we should understand we need more 5-year plans to spread dragon's inclusive growth to every corner of China.
> Never feel self-content and work harder!
> 
> @ahojunk @Tiqiu @GS Zhou @Dungeness @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @+4vsgorillas-Apebane @cnleio @Beidou2020 @chauism @cirr @bobsm @Jguo @JSCh et al.
> 
> *2:00 Balinghe Bridge* (G60 Shanghai-Kunming National Expressway), 2237m long, 370m high
> View attachment 312559
> 
> 
> *6:50 Qingshui River Bridge* 1130m long, 406m high （Guizhou-Weng'an Provincial Expressway)
> View attachment 312568
> 
> 
> *14:50 Dadushan 350km/h HSR Tunnel * 11.82km long on Shanghai-Kunming High-speed Rail
> 5 years' hard work, transverse the most difficult Karst caves and mountains
> View attachment 312575
> 
> 
> *25:00 Lanzhou Subway*, across Yellow River
> Powered by China's own TBM
> View attachment 312576
> View attachment 312578
> View attachment 312577
> 
> 
> *38:00 E-commerce in the village
> Broadband connection* to 98% of rural families at 50k villages, 140 billion yuan spent during 13th 5-y plan
> 
> *41:30 Underground pipelines*
> View attachment 312587
> 
> 
> *44:00 Ports
> *
> Vert impressed.
> A lot of chief engineers of HSR/bridge/subway projects are only in their 20s-30s.


有时候不得不感慨，我朝的基建真他妈丧心病狂。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> 有时候不得不感慨，我朝的基建真他妈丧心病狂。



Guizhou Provincial Expressway
Guiyang-Weng'an
Qingshuihe Bridge










@Bussard Ramjet @Götterdämmerung @Yizhi @Gibbs @waz

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*Expressway construction
One vital aspect of the poverty reduction strategies in Guangxi Autonomous Region

Chongzuo-Jingxi Provincial Expressway launched*
2 cities and 2 counties connected!
*
Highlights*
147.6km long
60.7km-long affiliated connection highways linking the expressway with townships and villages
designed speed: 100km/h
standardised 4-lane controlled-access
start construction in April 2013

The first expressway of Daxing County and Tiandeng County

9 ramps
3 service centres and 3 parking lots

connect 4 class-1 border ports and 2 class-2 border ports
The final section inaugurated of the shortest Yunnan-sea high-speed corridor

Connected with National Expressways G7211 & G69




















*Warning from Andrew
Get prepared for the upcoming tourism booming！*
@ahojunk @Bussard Ramjet @Mista @grey boy 2 @Tiqiu @Beidou2020 @Bussard Ramjet et al








@Gibbs @Götterdämmerung @waz @Echo_419 @DESERT FIGHTER et al

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

GS Zhou said:


> 有时候不得不感慨，我朝的基建真他妈丧心病狂。



丧心病狂 indeed! Indeed 丧心病狂! 

And AndrewJin is only showing the tip of a gargantuan iceberg.



AndrewJin said:


> @ahojunk @Bussard Ramjet @Mista @grey boy 2 @Tiqiu @Beidou2020 et al
> View attachment 312839
> 
> View attachment 312840
> 
> @Gibbs @Götterdämmerung @waz @Echo_419 @DESERT FIGHTER et al



江山多娇。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> 丧心病狂 indeed! Indeed 丧心病狂!
> 
> And AndrewJin is only showing the tip of a gargantuan iceberg.
> 
> 
> 
> 江山多娇。


Yes, too many new projects open every day.
I can't post every news.
For example, today some shorter expressways are launched in Eastern China.
I was just thinking....nah, forget about it.
I mainly focus on projects in the interior.
Shenzhen's 10th expressway is not news, but Daxing County's first is.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Expressways in Southwest China are simply amazing!
I can't help myself posting more news and videos about them.
Now, some videos about *Shanghai-Kunming National Expressway G60*.
But I'm not sure if this video was about G60 in Guizhou Province or Yunnan Province?
From the buildings, it seemed in Guizhou.
@cirr @hirobo2 @GS Zhou @






This video is about *Hutiao River (tiger leaping river) and Hutiaohe Bridge*
Hutiaohe bridge,total length 1958 meters beam bridge,has four main span each 225 meters. High 209m from deck to water,tallest pier 150 meters tall,it's one of the largest beam bridges in the world,belong G60,Shanghai to Kunming expressway. Located in Yingwuxiang,Panxian county,Guizhou.






In Southwest China, I personally have driven or taken a coach on G60(Guizhou section), G56(Yunnan section), G5611 (Dali & Lijiang), G5 (Deyang-Mianyang-Chengdu-Ya'an) and several other expressways such as Nanning to Sino-Viet border and Chongqing's numerous expressways. Every single one is amazing, any expressway in Shanghai or Wuhan is incomparable! Though from my limited experiences there, I know Southwest China really lags behind in terms of infra (road, railways, commutations, electricity, hospitals, tourist infra). Hope after 13th 5-year plan, when I revisit there, things can be much better.


@Bussard Ramjet @Mista @Taygibay @onebyone @Nan Yang et al.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Taygibay

*^^^*​Kudos to China! Infrastructures spending is a must for a modern country.
And to think that of the big players, America is at present by far the most
lackadaisical on such things only makes that good work more important.

Have a great day, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Taygibay said:


> *^^^*​Kudos to China! Infrastructures spending is a must for a modern country.
> And to think that of the big players, America is at present by far the most
> lackadaisical on such things only makes that good work more important.
> 
> Have a great day, Tay.


China has simply been speeding up spending on infra because we still have large areas without proper infra, even in my city where per capita is nearly $20000 lack of sufficient infra is still a big issue.
.
And I firmly believe infrastructure is the precondition of radical poverty reduction.
Giving people money is only a populist temporary way, but providing them opportunities are fundamental.

Enjoy!
Central China Hunan Province's Aizhai Bridge

The *Aizhai Bridge* (Chinese: 矮寨大桥) is a suspension bridge on the G65 Baotou–Maoming Expressway near Jishou, Hunan, China. The bridge was built as part of an expressway from southwest China's Chongqing Municipality to Changsha.

With a main span of 1,146 metres (3,760 ft) and a deck height of 336 metres (1,102 ft),[3] as of 2013, it is the seventh-highest bridge in the world and the world's fifteenth-longest suspension bridge. Of the world's 400 or so highest bridges, none has a main span as long as Aizhai.[4] It is also the world's highest and longest tunnel-to-tunnel bridge.[5] The bridge contains 1888 lights to increase visibility at night.[6]

Construction on the Aizhai Bridge began in October 2007 and was completed by the end of 2011, ahead of schedule.[7][8] The bridge was temporarily opened to pedestrians during the 2012 Spring Festival[8] and was formally opened to traffic in March 2012.[9]

The bridge was built with the assistance of a $208 million loan from the Asian Development Bank; the total project cost was $610 million, which included 64 kilometres (40 mi) of expressway construction (two thirds of which comprised bridge and tunnel) and upgrades to 129 kilometres (80 mi) of local roads.[10] The bridge and the associated road construction were projected to reduce the travel time between Jishou and Chadong from 4 hours to less than 1 hour.[10][11]

In September 2012, the Aizhai Bridge was the site of an international BASE jumping festival that included more than 40 jumpers from 13 countries.[12][13][14]















-------------------

*Guozigoui Bridge* or *Talki Bridge* (تەلكى كۆۋرۈكى, Талки Коврук) is a cable stayed bridge with a main span of 360 metres (1,180 ft). The bridge was opened in 2011 forms part of G30 Lianyungang–Khorgas Expressway in Huocheng County, Xinjiang. The bridge forms part of a spiral crossing over the expressway 180 metres (590 ft) below. The bridge and associated spiral allow for navigatable gradients.










@Bussard Ramjet @Yizhi @waz @ChineseTiger1986

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

Having spent most of our time in this thread navigating expressways in the Central China and Western China,
now let's have some different scenery.

*Nanjing Nanjing!
Capital of Jiangsu Province
Capital of Republic of China before 1949 and numerous ancient dynasties*





Controlled-access expressway network in Nanjing City
























@Tiqiu @Mista @Bussard Ramjet @ahojunk @onebyone @Beast et al.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

In memory of the Forever Premier Zhou Enlai
Today's China as you wish
Wish he and all those who have sacrificed all their lives could be pleased

















Peace is built on hard work and strengths not Chamberlain-style appeasement.

@Bussard Ramjet @Dungeness @Daniel808 @cirr @greenwood @Mista @onebyone @grey boy 2 et al.









@Bussard Ramjet @Dungeness @Mista @powastick @Chinese-Dragon @Nan Yang

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China green-lights two highway projects*
Xinhua, June 21, 2016

China's top economic planner has approved two transport projects that will cost a combined 29.2 billion yuan (US$4.5 billion).

Around 157 km of highway in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region will cost 6.6 billion yuan, according the National Development and Reform Commission website.

The agency has also given permission for 172 km of road linking the city of Pingliang with the city of Tianshui in northwest China's Gansu Province at a cost of 22.6 billion yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tiqiu

TaiShang said:


> Photo taken on June 23, 2016 shows the glass bridge at the Grand Canyon of Zhangjiajie National Forest Park, central China's Hunan Province. The 430-meter-long, 6-meter-wide bridge is expected to be put into operation after the security check. (Xinhua/Long Hongtao)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An aerial photo taken on June 23, 2016 shows the glass bridge at the Grand Canyon of Zhangjiajie National Forest Park, central China's Hunan Province. The 430-meter-long, 6-meter-wide bridge is expected to be put into operation after the security check. (Xinhua/Long Hongtao)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An aerial photo taken on June 23, 2016 shows the glass bridge at the Grand Canyon of Zhangjiajie National Forest Park, central China's Hunan Province. The 430-meter-long, 6-meter-wide bridge is expected to be put into operation after the security check. (Xinhua/Long Hongtao)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An aerial photo taken on June 23, 2016 shows the glass bridge at the Grand Canyon of Zhangjiajie National Forest Park, central China's Hunan Province. The 430-meter-long, 6-meter-wide bridge is expected to be put into operation after the security check. (Xinhua/Long Hongtao)


Hope one day I could do better.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *China green-lights two highway projects*
> Xinhua, June 21, 2016
> 
> China's top economic planner has approved two transport projects that will cost a combined 29.2 billion yuan (US$4.5 billion).
> 
> Around 157 km of highway in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region will cost 6.6 billion yuan, according the National Development and Reform Commission website.
> 
> The agency has also given permission for 172 km of road linking the city of Pingliang with the city of Tianshui in northwest China's Gansu Province at a cost of 22.6 billion yuan.


Tianshui and Pingliang are quite poor cities, per capita GDP only $3000!!!
Better transport can definitely help make a difference.
Local tourism very promising!






*Tianshui-Shiyan National Expressway G7011
Open in 2015
750km
Transverse Gansu-Shannxi-Hubei 3 provinces 
a tributary of the 2400km-long G70 Fuzhou-Yinchuan Expressway *





*G7011 intersects with G30 (4000km long Silk Road Expressway Lianyuangang-Khorgas)*















At the other end of G7011 Expressway in Shiyan City of Hubei Province, we have built an airport on the top of mountains, close to the UNESCO world heritage site Taoist Wudang Mountains.




Already in operation since Feb 2016





@PaklovesTurkiye @powastick @Gibbs @Echo_419 @Chinese-Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*DJI Drone view*
*China's eco-friendly highway built on water in Xingshan county *
*in central China's Hubei province*
A part of the highway connecting Xingshan county to G42 Shanghai-Chengdu Expressway is constructed on water in order to prevent digging the mountain and destroying forests




















Xingshan County





@GS Zhou @Bussard Ramjet @Gibbs @PaklovesTurkiye @bobsm @grey boy 2 @oprih @Dungeness @Jguo @cnleio @Beidou2020 @Economic superpower @AViet @yusheng @Nan Yang @nang2 @JSCh @ChineseTiger1986 @bobsm

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Crazy cablecar and mountainous roads 
in Tianmenshan National Park of Zhangjiajie City, Hunan Province, Central China*









@PaklovesTurkiye @Bussard Ramjet @ahojunk 






*Bike*





*Drift Showdown*




@Beidou2020 @powastick @Echo_419 @Gibbs @waz

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*9,485-meter tunnel expected to open*





Photo taken on June 27, 2016 shows the entrance of the tunnel of Liupan Mountain, northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous region. As the longest highway tunnel in China's high altitude areas, the 9,485-meter tunnel is expected to be opened to traffic in July. (Xinhua/Li Ran)





Photo taken on June 27, 2016 shows the inside view of a tunnel in Liupan Mountain, northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous region. As the longest highway tunnel in China's high altitude areas, the 9,485-meter tunnel is expected to be opened to traffic in July. (Xinhua/Li Ran)





Vehicles conduct test drives inside the tunnel of Liupan Mountain, northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous region, June 27, 2016. As the longest highway tunnel in China's high altitude areas, the 9,485-meter tunnel is expected to be opened to traffic in July. (Xinhua/Li Ran)




Vehicles conduct test drives inside the tunnel of Liupan Mountain, northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous region, June 27, 2016. As the longest highway tunnel in China's high altitude areas, the 9,485-meter tunnel is expected to be opened to traffic in July. (Xinhua/Li Ran)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*China’s Top 10 Unique Bridges, Highways and Roads*
By Liu Rong




No.1 Zhongnan Mountain Highway Tunnel

Qinling Mountain Zhongnan Mountain Highway Tunnel is the main project from Baotou to Maoming in the national expressway network.

It is also an important part of the crisscross highway network of "three vertical, four horizontal and five radial" from Xi'an to the Ankang highway.

The Single tunnel is 18.02 kilometers long, and the double tunnels have a total length of 36.04 kilometers. 
The construction scale is the largest in the world, and it is at top of China highway tunnels that need 15 minutes to pass through.




No. 2 Hangzhou Bay Bridge

Hangzhou Bay Bridge is the world's longest cross-sea bridge, 36 km in total. 
Hangzhou Bay Bridge started construction on November 14, 2003, passed through on June 26, 2007, and was put into use on May 1, 2008.





No.3 The 24 Zigzags 

The 24 Zigzags is a place name. It is a passage of 24 curved roads. 
Guizhou Qinglong 24 Zigzags is a road of the war of resistance against Japan, and is the logo of the image of "Stilwell road".

From the bottom to the top of the mountain, the linear distance of about 350 meters, the vertical height is 260 meters.
At about 60 degrees slope angle is built along with "S" shape, winding to strategic pass about 4 km in total.




No.4 The Suhua Highway

The Suhua Highway is a provincial highway on the east coast of Taiwan Line 9, north starting point is Su’ao town, and ending in Hualian county, Hualian city of the south.

The oceanside road is 118 km, built roughly in accordance with the coastline and then winding into the flat estuary delta hinterland.

Going along the way can see the Pacific Ocean scenery and steep mountains, and it is a world famous landscape road.




No.5 Hunan-Sichuan Highway (Aizhai Winding Mountain Road) 

The Hunan-Sichuan Highway (now names Aizhai Winding Mountain Road) is a road wonder of the National Road 319 artery.

From bottom to top, you will pass through 13 hairpin bends on the way.

The mountain is very steep, and near the top there is a highway overpass-rare in the country.

The top of the mountain has memorial monuments and a "trailbreaker" statue.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

No.6 Aizhai Suspension Bridge 

Aizhai Great Suspension Bridge, located in the town of Aizhai in Hunan province.

Aizhai Suspension Bridge is about 20 km from Jishou city. It is crossing the surrounding valley near the Aizhai town, and Dehang river flows under the bridge.

The difference between bridge deck designed elevation and ground elevation is 330 meters, total length of 1073.65 m, with the suspension bridge main span at 1176 m.

The bridge that crosses the Aizhai Grand Canyon is the third highest mainspan in the world, and the first in Asia. 
The bridge is colored red, with 1,888 lights to increase visibility at night.




No.7 Tibet’s Winding Highway

This highway locates in Changdu, Tibet, on Yela Mountain.





No.8 Tianmen Mountain Winding Mountain Road

Zhangjiajie Tianmen Mountain Winding Road with a name of "sky way" is 10.77 km sharply from 200 meters to 1300 meters above sea level.

The road on both sides are cliffs, a towering deep valley, and there is a total of 99 bends in 180 degrees trading off and taking turns.

It is just like a jade belt around, curved and be closely linked, layer upon layer.

It is known as the "the first highway wonder in the world". However, this road is not open to public traffic (only for some special competitions, such as cycle races).

Tourists can take the Tianmen Mountain Cableway from Zhangjiajie Railway Station to enjoy the beautiful scenery and get a bird's eye view of the road for 258 Yuan.




No.9 The Tarim Desert Highway 

The Desert Highway runs through north and south Taklimakan Desert, or the so-called "sea of death.” 
For tourists eager to through the Tarim desert, the Tarim desert highway undoubtedly provides the best conditions.
Driving across the desert will takes 5 hours or so, and tourists can see the strange desert landscape and thousands years old populus tree.






No.10 Wall Built-up Highway

Wall Built-up Highway is dug out on cliffs.

There are a total of six wall built-up highways in our country, mainly distributed in the Taihang Mountain and southeast China’s Shanxi Province. 

It is considered one of the ten most precipitous roads in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beijingwalker

*World's Largest Airport - China's $11 Billion Mega-Project!!*

The Beijing Daxing International Airport will be the largest airport in the world once completed in 2019. With 9 runways, the $11 Billion mega-project symbolizes the investment the Chinese are putting in infrastructure!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beast

Amphibious Assault said:


> Never fly domestic flights! After too many long delays, HSR only for me.


Soon China domestic flight will improve. With domestic made passenger plane just launched, its time to revamp the flight and improve. Just like HSR.


----------



## ahojunk

Amphibious Assault said:


> Never fly domestic flights! After too many long delays, HSR only for me.


.
Even though I am a HSR fan, I wouldn't recommend taking the HSR if the journey is very long, for example from NE China to SW China.

In this case, taking a domestic flight might be the better option.


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> No.6 Aizhai Suspension Bridge
> 
> Aizhai Great Suspension Bridge, located in the town of Aizhai in Hunan province.
> 
> Aizhai Suspension Bridge is about 20 km from Jishou city. It is crossing the surrounding valley near the Aizhai town, and Dehang river flows under the bridge.
> 
> The difference between bridge deck designed elevation and ground elevation is 330 meters, total length of 1073.65 m, with the suspension bridge main span at 1176 m.
> 
> The bridge that crosses the Aizhai Grand Canyon is the third highest mainspan in the world, and the first in Asia.
> The bridge is colored red, with 1,888 lights to increase visibility at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.7 Tibet’s Winding Highway
> 
> This highway locates in Changdu, Tibet, on Yela Mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.8 Tianmen Mountain Winding Mountain Road
> 
> Zhangjiajie Tianmen Mountain Winding Road with a name of "sky way" is 10.77 km sharply from 200 meters to 1300 meters above sea level.
> 
> The road on both sides are cliffs, a towering deep valley, and there is a total of 99 bends in 180 degrees trading off and taking turns.
> 
> It is just like a jade belt around, curved and be closely linked, layer upon layer.
> 
> It is known as the "the first highway wonder in the world". However, this road is not open to public traffic (only for some special competitions, such as cycle races).
> 
> Tourists can take the Tianmen Mountain Cableway from Zhangjiajie Railway Station to enjoy the beautiful scenery and get a bird's eye view of the road for 258 Yuan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.9 The Tarim Desert Highway
> 
> The Desert Highway runs through north and south Taklimakan Desert, or the so-called "sea of death.”
> For tourists eager to through the Tarim desert, the Tarim desert highway undoubtedly provides the best conditions.
> Driving across the desert will takes 5 hours or so, and tourists can see the strange desert landscape and thousands years old populus tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.10 Wall Built-up Highway
> 
> Wall Built-up Highway is dug out on cliffs.
> 
> There are a total of six wall built-up highways in our country, mainly distributed in the Taihang Mountain and southeast China’s Shanxi Province.
> 
> It is considered one of the ten most precipitous roads in the world.


More expressways, highways and village roads in the west!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

_Last year, I passed through Aizhai Bridge when we were travelling from Fenghuang ancient town to Zhangjiajie National Park._

--------
*Some pictures of Aizhai Bridge*





The Aizhai Bridge is a suspension bridge on the G65 Baotou–Maoming Expressway near Jishou, Hunan, China. The bridge was built as part of an expressway from southwest China's Chongqing Municipality to Changsha. As the world's highest and longest tunnel-to-tunnel bridge, the Aizhai suspension bridge links two tunnels 1,176 meters apart, carrying traffic 330 meters above the foot of Dehang Canyon. Construction of the bridge started in October 2007 and its main sections were completed at the end of 2014. The bridge was temporarily opened to pedestrians during the 2012 Spring Festival and was formally opened to traffic in March 2012. It is also the sixth-highest bridge in the world and the world's twelfth-longest suspension bridge. Of the world's 400 or so highest bridges, none has a main span as long as Aizhai. (Photo/China.org.cn)





Aizhai Bridge on the G65 Baotou–Maoming Expressway near Jishou, Hunan, China.





Aizhai Bridge on the G65 Baotou–Maoming Expressway near Jishou, Hunan, China.





Aizhai Bridge on the G65 Baotou–Maoming Expressway near Jishou, Hunan, China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gambit

Taygibay said:


> *^^^*​Kudos to China! Infrastructures spending is a must for a modern country.
> And to think that of the big players, *America is at present by far the most
> lackadaisical on such things only makes that good work more important.*
> 
> Have a great day, Tay.


This is a stupid criticism about US.

My mother's house in Las Vegas was built in the early 1980s. It does not have provisions for Internet wiring in every room, as a lot of more modern houses are today. Still, it is a good house and build quality is better than most of the world's countries. Even today.

Likewise with major infrastructures, when they were built, each was designed and built to be robust enough to withstand known stresses such as weather and calculated increase use, therefore, it is not feasible, financially and else, to build something that must be, or even could be, replaced every few decades. What can you do ? Build two bridges for every crossing so that you can shut down A and rebuild it, leaving B to use ? Then do the same to B ? Same for roads, including the ones connecting states/provinces ?

The fact that the American basic infrastructures lasted as long as they have, taken into consideration progress over those decades of increased population, usage, tonnage, etc...etc...means they were designed and built pretty damn good. Good enough that the Chinese emulated US on how to modernize their country. Guess the old Soviet style did not cut it, eh ?


----------



## JSCh

* Liupan Mountain Tunnel opens to traffic*
Xinhua, July 4, 2016



​A car drives into a tunnel of Liupan Mountain, northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous region, on July 3, 2016. As the longest highway tunnel in China's high altitude areas, the 9,485-meter Liupan Mountain Tunnel was opened to traffic Sunday, marking the completion of the Ningxia section of Qingdao-Lanzhou Highway. [Photo: Xinhua/Liu Hai]



​Vehicles drive in a tunnel of Liupan Mountain, northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous region, on July 3, 2016. As the longest highway tunnel in China's high altitude areas, the 9,485-meter Liupan Mountain Tunnel was opened to traffic Sunday, marking the completion of the Ningxia section of Qingdao-Lanzhou Highway. [Photo: Xinhua/Liu Hai]



​As the longest highway tunnel in China's high altitude areas, the 9,485-meter Liupan Mountain Tunnel was opened to traffic Sunday, marking the completion of the Ningxia section of Qingdao-Lanzhou Highway. [Photo: Xinhua/Li Ran]

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Taygibay

gambit said:


> This is a stupid criticism about US.



No it's not :

http://www.thefiscaltimes.com/2016/02/25/Roads-Crumble-Infrastructure-Spending-Hits-30-Year-Low

http://www.infrastructurereportcard.org

But it concerns roads and public systems, not houses which are private!

in·fra·struc·ture
ˈinfrəˌstrək(t)SHər/
_noun_
the basic physical and organizational structures and facilities (e.g., buildings, roads, and power supplies) needed for the operation of a society or enterprise.

Sorry, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## gambit

Taygibay said:


> No it's not :


Yes, it is. In your eagerness to criticize US, you missed the point. Completely.

Just like the Chinese, you talked about infrastructures as if they are disposable things. They are not. They are, and should be, designed and built to be durable. The greater the population density and estimates for growth, the more crucial their durability. In turn, the price is that they cannot be as flexible as you would like. So if initially, you planned the road to be two lanes and the town grows around that two lanes road, there is going to be problems. That does not mean the road was flawed. It just simply mean growth outpace you.

No one is saying that infrastructures in the US are not in need of repairs and even outright replacements, but the criticisms that we are somehow 'lackadaisical' ignores immediate local issues that can be solved locally, not by platitudes from bureaucrats far off and certainly not by people who have never been to the US and know what they are talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

@gambit This is not a troll thread where you should show around, pls sheer away from it
Thanks.

I'm quite familiar with this railway and i have seen what this video offers for five times!
This railway is one of the hardest railways in terms of tech.
Proposed one hundred years ago, finished one hundred years ago.
However, after watching it, you will get a sense that this railway is much lower than the parallel expressway.
Such low-alttude design is not very good given that there are a lot of caves and underground rivers at the base of mountains.
When we start construction of the real 350km/h Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu HSR (current one only 200-250km/h), we must build it high to avoid dangerous caves and underground rivers.
Every summer, the current semi-HSR will be flooded!

Watch bridges of Shanghai-Chongqing National Expressway 
from Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu semi high-speed rail(200-250km/h)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taygibay

gambit said:


> Yes, it is.



No my good man, you just read wrong :

I said :
"Kudos to China! *Infrastructures spending* is a must for a modern country.
And to think that *of the big players, America is at present* by far *the most
lackadaisical on such things* only makes that good work more important."

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/china-ex...-news-and-updates.435098/page-4#ixzz4DRNjYKLj

Nowhere did I say that US engineering was sub-par.
But if you had planned things for say 50 years & got say 75 years of service out
of them with the end coming soon and yet forgot to finance their replacement ...
you are late on infrastructure spending nonetheless. That's a fact.

Check this cute piece :
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/spend-more-on-infrastructure-congress-told/article/2588430


"Flint reminds us that pennywise, pound-foolish decisions to save money can yield huge costs to public
health, enormous economic costs and a corrosive impact on public trust of government," Wu said.

That Wu despite her moniker is very American, "an attorney with the Natural Resources
Defense Council's Health Program" talking here of the Flint Michigan crisis you must know of.

Don't be needlessly thin-skinned here; there is no attack on the quality of American work.
There is on the quality of your politics & politicians however but US public opinion backs me up on that.

Have a great day yet, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> * Liupan Mountain Tunnel opens to traffic*
> Xinhua, July 4, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> ​A car drives into a tunnel of Liupan Mountain, northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous region, on July 3, 2016. As the longest highway tunnel in China's high altitude areas, the 9,485-meter Liupan Mountain Tunnel was opened to traffic Sunday, marking the completion of the Ningxia section of Qingdao-Lanzhou Highway. [Photo: Xinhua/Liu Hai]
> 
> 
> 
> ​Vehicles drive in a tunnel of Liupan Mountain, northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous region, on July 3, 2016. As the longest highway tunnel in China's high altitude areas, the 9,485-meter Liupan Mountain Tunnel was opened to traffic Sunday, marking the completion of the Ningxia section of Qingdao-Lanzhou Highway. [Photo: Xinhua/Liu Hai]
> 
> 
> 
> ​As the longest highway tunnel in China's high altitude areas, the 9,485-meter Liupan Mountain Tunnel was opened to traffic Sunday, marking the completion of the Ningxia section of Qingdao-Lanzhou Highway. [Photo: Xinhua/Li Ran]


Once finished by 2018 (all sections), G22 Qingdao-Lanzhou will form another one of the 18 west-east horizontal national expressways!










Gansu section of G22 before inauguration










Taygibay said:


> No my good man, you just read wrong :
> 
> I said :
> "Kudos to China! *Infrastructures spending* is a must for a modern country.
> And to think that *of the big players, America is at present* by far *the most
> lackadaisical on such things* only makes that good work more important."
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/china-ex...-news-and-updates.435098/page-4#ixzz4DRNjYKLj
> 
> Nowhere did I say that US engineering was sub-par.
> But if you had planned things for say 50 years & got say 75 years of service out
> of them with the end coming soon and yet forgot to finance their replacement ...
> you are late on infrastructure spending nonetheless. That's a fact.
> 
> Check this cute piece :
> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/spend-more-on-infrastructure-congress-told/article/2588430
> 
> 
> "Flint reminds us that pennywise, pound-foolish decisions to save money can yield huge costs to public
> health, enormous economic costs and a corrosive impact on public trust of government," Wu said.
> 
> That Wu despite her moniker is very American, "an attorney with the Natural Resources
> Defense Council's Health Program" talking here of the Flint Michigan crisis you must know of.
> 
> Don't be needlessly thin-skinned here; there is no attack on the quality of American work.
> There is on the quality of your politics & politicians however but US public opinion backs me up on that.
> 
> Have a great day yet, Tay.


Dude, relax....Anybody who has ever traveled to US knows the terrible condition of many infra there, that's the truth. That's why they need guys like Trump to deport some of the dishonest non-whites and rebuild America again. Unfortunately, most US passport holders in PDF are not white people, they just take benefit from the country who offers them refuge but not willing to make a contribution. People like Trump know what white people there want. They're gonna invest in infra as opposed to entirely into those immoral wars and greedy banking industry. They're gonna build walls, apologise to those middle east countries which they are ruining, and offer Americans new roads!

Ok, let's leave them alone.
Let's talk infra here, talk about development, talk about poverty reduction, talk about the future!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## gambit

Taygibay said:


> Nowhere did I say that US engineering was sub-par.
> But if you had planned things for say 50 years & got say 75 years of service out
> of them with the end coming soon and yet forgot to finance their replacement ...
> you are late on infrastructure spending nonetheless. That's a fact.


And you still missed the point. As usual with US critics.

Say a road is coming up on its age, you can either repair or replace (repave). But in either case, you cannot simply just do a Nike: Just Do It.

Take a minor project of repaving a local street, for example. Do you need traffic diversion ? For how long ? How will that affects businesses and other social activities ? How will emergency services affected ? What about the seasons if where you live have changing temperatures ? And this is not yet taking into finance.

But I do understand the need for you to criticize US. It is practically pathological. I will leave you and the Chinese to beat each other's dicks.


----------



## laphroaig

@gambit 

Most Americans readily agree that their infrastructure, once cutting edge world class, is now reaching the end of its serviceable life. The next couple of decades will see many major bridges and roads needing serious work if not wholesale replacement. 

Do you disagree? Or is it more to do with the fact that its the Chinese who are pointing it out over here?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gambit

laphroaig said:


> @gambit
> 
> Most Americans readily agree that their infrastructure, once cutting edge world class, is now reaching the end of its serviceable life. The next couple of decades will see many major bridges and roads needing serious work if not wholesale replacement.
> 
> Do you disagree? Or is it more to do with the fact that its the Chinese who are pointing it out over here?


Again, it is easy for anyone, especially a person living in the other side of the world, to say we need to do this and that to our infrastructures, and point to China as example. 

Do yourself a favor and talk to a real civil engineer. I have friends who are and the most frustrating thing they encounter is not money or government but local resistance. When traffic is diverted, businesses lose money. That is a fact. The longer local businesses lose money, the longer the local economic depression. And yes, there is such a thing as a local economic depression because the majority of any country's economic health lies in small businesses who services the immediate area.

As for the Chinese, when they *STILL* have horrible things like this...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/peo...mb-17-unsecured-cliff-ladders-home-class.html

...We do not need to take China's criticisms seriously.

If you are going to criticize US, go for foreign affairs, the military, pollution because pollution do not have borders, or human rights. But not stupid shit like our bridges and highways because those things have no impacts to anywhere else but US.


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Ok, let's leave them alone.
> Let's talk infra here, talk about development, talk about poverty reduction, talk about the future!



Exactly. Why talk about past? Let's talk about future.

Better do not engage the person.

Let's talk about China.

***

*China green-lights two highway projects *
Xinhua, June 21, 2016

China's top economic planner has approved two transport projects that will cost a combined 29.2 billion yuan (US$4.5 billion).

Around 157 km of highway in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region will cost 6.6 billion yuan, according the National Development and Reform Commission website.

The agency has also given permission for 172 km of road linking the city of Pingliang with the city of Tianshui in northwest China's Gansu Province at a cost of 22.6 billion yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Great. We should take inspiration from Chinese on all the positive things.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## laphroaig

gambit said:


> Again, it is easy for anyone, especially a person living in the other side of the world, to say we need to do this and that to our infrastructures, and point to China as example.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and talk to a real civil engineer. I have friends who are and the most frustrating thing they encounter is not money or government but local resistance. When traffic is diverted, businesses lose money. That is a fact. The longer local businesses lose money, the longer the local economic depression. And yes, there is such a thing as a local economic depression because the majority of any country's economic health lies in small businesses who services the immediate area.
> 
> ...We do not need to take China's criticisms seriously.
> 
> If you are going to criticize US, go for foreign affairs, the military, pollution because pollution do not have borders, or human rights. But not stupid shit like our bridges and highways because those things have no impacts to anywhere else but US.



Do you disagree that a lot of major American roadways and bridges and levees and indeed dams are nearing the end of their life cycles?

We appreciate the hurdles pointed out by you. They are pretty much the same here as well. On a very different scale.

But I was just surprised to hear an American taking a line different to the ones I have heard more than often in my visits to your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gambit

laphroaig said:


> *Do you disagree that a lot of major American roadways and bridges and levees and indeed dams are nearing the end of their life cycles?*
> 
> We appreciate the hurdles pointed out by you. They are pretty much the same here as well. On a very different scale.
> 
> But I was just surprised to hear an American taking a line different to the ones I have heard more than often in my visits to your country.


But that is not the point I was trying to make. No one is disputing that no matter how well built, *EVERYTHING* have a useful shelf life. The point is the unwarranted and ignorant criticism that the US is somehow neglecting what needs to be repaired and/or replaced. That supposedly 'neglect' is media hype. If it it is not done immediately, then it is 'neglect'. That is how newspaper survive. Real professionals do not take these criticisms seriously, especially if the criticisms are from overseas where people do not know how local environment operates and grew throughout the decades.


----------



## laphroaig

gambit said:


> But that is not the point I was trying to make. No one is disputing that no matter how well built, *EVERYTHING* have a useful shelf life. The point is the unwarranted and ignorant criticism that the US is somehow neglecting what needs to be repaired and/or replaced. That supposedly 'neglect' is media hype. If it it is not done immediately, then it is 'neglect'. That is how newspaper survive. Real professionals do not take these criticisms seriously, especially if the criticisms are from overseas where people do not know how local environment operates and grew throughout the decades.



I have no argument with that. Most Americans I deal with are Ivy league educated creme de la crème of your country (I'll leave the area out for now). So the earlier insinuation that they are either not qualified or informed to know what they are talking about was a bit of a blind fire to be honest.

The fact remains that most of your very impressive infrastructure is now around 50-60 plus years old. It needs replacement. Which even for a very rich country is a HUGE undertaking. For all the reasons put forward by you. And also the point about money. It is a mammoth spend. A spend most Americans I have spoken to readily agree the economy is not ready to undertake easily. Or at all.

Hope that clarifies further.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

_This is a thread on discussing infrastructure in China. Do NOT derail this thread. 
Please take your discussion on American infra to the appropriate forum. Thank you._

--------
*China's infrastructure plan not another stimulus: economist*
(Xinhua) 08:23, May 16, 2016





(File Photo). Building viaducts for HSR?

BEIJING, May 15 -- China's infrastructure spending plan is not comparable to the 2008 stimulus, a J.P.Morgan economist claims.

The Ministry of Transport and the National Development and Reform Commission has announced that 4.7 trillion yuan (720 billion U.S.dollars) will be spent on infrastructure from 2016-2018, covering 303 projects.

The decision has been misinterpreted as another large stimulus similar to that which followed the global financial crisis, but this is not the case, according to a research note by Zhu Haibin, J.P.Morgan China Chief Economist.

Zhu expects the projects to include some which are already underway and the spending is in line with existing policy rather than an additional amount.

The 13th Five-Year-Plan (FYP) contains slightly lower targets for railway and highway spending, but higher targets in city rail and airports compared to the previous FYP. Spending is still critical if policy targets are to be met, Zhu said.

With manufacturing investment is continuing to fall as capacity is reduced and real estate inventories are still high, infrastructure has become the focus of policy. It is worth noting that the concept of infrastructure has expanded in recent years to cover new areas such as city rail, pipelines, water conservancy, utilities and the environment, he said.

Furthermore, 4.7 trillion yuan today is not comparable to 4 trillion in 2008, he said. The amount today accounts for 6.9 percent of 2015 GDP or 8.5 percent of fixed investment and will be spread over three years. In 2008, the amount represented 14.9 percent of 2007 GDP and 33.8 percent of fixed investment. Total spending on infrastructure was only 2.3 trillion yuan in 2007 and is now over 11 trillion yuan.

In addition, 4 trillion is an inaccurate estimate of the 2008-09 stimulus with the actual amount much bigger, as reflected in credit growth and expansion of local government debt, Zhu added.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng

xiaolangdi reservoir prepare for flood discharging and desilting on July 5

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## yusheng

while in zhejiang province, under a small reservoir , people are happy to :

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tiqiu

"OMG, Can you imagine? A bridge built in the cloud"

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

What about airports?

Construction of Beijing Daxing International Airport in full swing

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ahojunk

cirr said:


> What about airports?


.
Yes, you can post airports in this thread.

Everything related to infrastructure can be posted in this thread. (Note that HSR and metros have their own threads).

It's just mind boggling the number of massive infrastructures being constructed in China. 

For most country including Australia, if we could just build one per year, we would consider that a massive achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*New Beijing airport to feature subterranean high-speed rail*
By Huang Jin (People's Daily Online) 13:12, July 06, 2016

The new Beijing International Airport is now under construction. According to a report in Jinghua Times, travelers will soon enjoy more convenient channels for arriving at and departing the new airport.

Domestic arrivals and departures, as well as international arrivals and departures, are all planned to be on separate floors of the airport, which will help to ease traffic congestion in front of the terminal.

Each floor will also feature a direct street entrance. At the same time, a high-speed rail will run directly underneath the airport, which will be the first time such a setup has been employed in any airport around the world.

The new airport will be in Daxing district, 46 kilometers south of Tian'anmen Square. It will be 67 kilometers from Beijing Capital International Airport.

The airport will feature a six-pier radial concept that has been designed to increase connectivity and reflect the Chinese landscape and culture.

The new structure will also include four runways, 150 parking aprons for passenger jets, 24 parking aprons for cargo aircraft, 14 maintenance areas and a terminal building with a surface area of 700,000 square meters.

As for the subterranean high-speed rail, a station of the Beijing-Kowloon high-speed railway will be set up in the terminal's underground.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*New Beijing airport to feature world-first bullet train station*
2016-07-06 10:46:23 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Guan Chao






A file photo shows a computer rendition of Beijing-Daxing International Airport. [Photo: CRI Online]

Beijing-Daxing International Airport is to start construction of its core structure this September, and new details have been revealed.

Qianlong.com reports that the airport will feature a five-storey above ground structure, with two floors for arrivals and two for departures, which has never been seen before.

In another world-first, the underground section will allow a bullet train to run through, with a train station integrated into the airport.

It is also reported the airport will be fitted with seven runways, which are expected to handle 100 million passengers a year.

The construction of Beijing-Daxing International Airport began in 2014 and is expected to be finished by 2019. Upon completion it will become the world's largest air terminal.

The new airport is expected to meet Beijing's rising demand for air transportation and will help achieve balanced development in the capital.






A file photo shows a computer rendition of Beijing-Daxing International Airport. [Photo: CRI Online]





A file photo shows a computer rendition of Beijing-Daxing International Airport. [Photo: CRI Online]

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

@waz @Hu Songshan Pls remove unrelated trolls with American flags in this thread. 
Thank you very much.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*Scenery of cloud and mist blanketing Chinese river bridges *
2016-07-08 11:38:28 Xinhua Web Editor: Luo Bin





Vehicles run amid mist on the Linghe River Bridge, a segment of Shanghai-Kunming Highway, in Anshun, southwest China's Guizhou Province, July 7, 2016. The Linghe River Bridge, which is 370 meters above the water surface, is often shrounded by cloud and mist. [Xinhua/Lu Wei]





Cloud and mist blankets the Gongshui River Bridge in Xiaoguan Dong Autonomous Township of Xuan'en County, central China's Hubei Province, July 7, 2016. The Gongshui River Large Bridge, which spans 400 meters over the Gongshui River, is often shrounded by cloud and mist. [Xinhua/Song Wen]





Cloud and mist blankets the Gongshui River Bridge in Xiaoguan Dong Autonomous Township of Xuan'en County, central China's Hubei Province, July 7, 2016. The Gongshui River Large Bridge, which spans 400 meters over the Gongshui River, is often shrounded by cloud and mist. [Xinhua/Song Wen]

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*Yangtze River Bridge put into operation in Chongqing *
(Xinhua) Updated: 2016-07-09 09:19



Photo taken on July 8, 2016 shows the Yangtze River Bridge in Jijiang Town of Jiangjin District in Chongqing. The 1,897-meter-long double plane cable stayed bridge with six lanes was put into operation on Friday. [Photo/Xinhua]

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

* Asia's longest single cave, double track tunnel completed*
Source: Xinhua 2016-07-09 15:47:47

XI'AN, July 9 (Xinhua) -- Construction on a 16-km single tunnel with double tracks for high-speed trains was completed Friday in northwest China's Shaanxi Province.

The tunnel cuts through the Qinling Mountains and is the longest of its kind in Asia, according to its builders.

It is part of a high-speed rail line that links Xi'an, the provincial capital and Chengdu in southwest China's Sichuan Province.

The 643-km line, with a designed speed of 250 km per hour, will slash the travel time between the two cities from the previous 16 hours to just three hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

A glimpse of some of China's crazy expressway bridges, enjoy!







JSCh said:


> * Asia's longest single cave, double track tunnel completed*
> Source: Xinhua 2016-07-09 15:47:47
> 
> XI'AN, July 9 (Xinhua) -- Construction on a 16-km single tunnel with double tracks for high-speed trains was completed Friday in northwest China's Shaanxi Province.
> 
> The tunnel cuts through the Qinling Mountains and is the longest of its kind in Asia, according to its builders.
> 
> It is part of a high-speed rail line that links Xi'an, the provincial capital and Chengdu in southwest China's Sichuan Province.
> 
> The 643-km line, with a designed speed of 250 km per hour, will slash the travel time between the two cities from the previous 16 hours to just three hours.


Need more tunnels like this to cut down the distance between Southwest and Northwest divided by the great mountains!



JSCh said:


> *Yangtze River Bridge put into operation in Chongqing *
> (Xinhua) Updated: 2016-07-09 09:19
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on July 8, 2016 shows the Yangtze River Bridge in Jijiang Town of Jiangjin District in Chongqing. The 1,897-meter-long double plane cable stayed bridge with six lanes was put into operation on Friday. [Photo/Xinhua]


Yangtze River bridges in Chongqing are always crowded. They just can't build enough!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

Driving from the third biggest cities in Tibet to the regional capital city Lhasa!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> Driving from the third biggest cities in Tibet to the regional capital city Lhasa!


.
The scenery from Nyingchi to Lhasa is clean, peaceful and beautiful.

Look forward to the completion of the railway between these two cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> .
> The scenery from Nyingchi to Lhasa is clean, peaceful and beautiful.
> 
> Look forward to the completion of the railway between these two cities.


Nyingchi is beautiful.
Though last time when I traveled in Tibet, I chose the western route, to Mount Everest along China-Nepal highway, thus no time for the eastern route to Nyingchi. I planned to travel there next time, probably from Kunming or Chengdu, then back to Wuhan by railway.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

This video shows the journey on the highway from Bangkok to Laos and ending in Yuxi in Yunnan.






*2015 drive-lapse from Bangkok, Thailand to Yuxi, Yunnan, China, 1080p, 60fps 
Published on 22 Oct 2015*
Thailand–Laos border crossing @ 38:18–40:12
Laos–China border crossing @ 2:04:12–2:06:20

--------
IMHO, the condition of the highway in Thailand is about 15 years behind China and Laos is probably 30 years behind China.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> This video shows the journey on the highway from Bangkok to Laos and ending in Yuxi in Yunnan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2015 drive-lapse from Bangkok, Thailand to Yuxi, Yunnan, China, 1080p, 60fps
> Published on 22 Oct 2015*
> Thailand–Laos border crossing @ 38:18–40:12
> Laos–China border crossing @ 2:04:12–2:06:20
> 
> --------
> IMHO, the condition of the highway in Thailand is about 15 years behind China and Laos is probably 30 years behind China.


And Yunnan is one of the poorest provinces in China. AIIB can make a difference in escalating local transport corridors.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Highway on the plateau of 3000-4000m above the sea level
Sichuan Province, Western China*

Northern Sichuan





Western Sichuan
Highway 318 Shanghai-Lhasa




[USER=176928]@Mista[/USER] @terranMarine @Jlaw @ahojunk @JSCh @TaiShang @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Spectre 
@PaklovesTurkiye @Gufi @waz @Bussard Ramjet @Viny @Echo_419 @Keel @Edison Chen @cnleio et al

----------------------我是巴网的分割线--------------------------------


*What is it like to drive on Western China's expressways?*
*G65-G3001-G30, Shannxi Province, Northwest China*





Three national expressways around Xi'an City, Shannxi Province, Northwest China
*G65 Baotou–Maoming Expressway* 3017km
*G3001 Xi'an City Ring Expressway* 
*G30 Lianyungang–Khorgas Expressway* 4243km

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Bridges in the City of Panzhihua, Southwest China*
Panzhihua is a small city with a huge mining and steel industry (actually the city was built on it).
It is located along Yangtze River and Yalong River (the biggest branch of Yangtze River's upper section) in the deep valleys of Sichuan Province, Western China.





*Major transport corridors
Expressways*
G5 Beijing-Kunming National Expressway
G4216 Banzhihua-Lijiang National Expressway (Panzhihua section opened)
*Railways*
Chengdu-Kunming railway
Chengdu-Kunming HSR(planned)
*Airpot*
Panzhihua Bao'anying Airport

*Economy*
GDP per capita $12,000
Urbanisation: 60%
Mining: At the end of 2007, the city's reserves of vanadium-titanium magnetite were 6.694 billion tons, of which: titanium reserves were 425 million tons, 93% of the national total, the world's largest; vanadium reserves were 10.38 million tons, 63% in the nation, third in the world. (quote from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzhihua#Economy)

*History*
Panzhihua is a sort of flower! Hua means flower in Chinese.
The city was only a 7-family village back in 1960s.
Now it has 3 districts and 2 counties with population over one million.










*Three urban districts *









@terranMarine @Jlaw @AViet @oprih @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @Bussard Ramjet @Götterdämmerung @Beidou2020 @sword1947 @WSHH @Spectre @Blue Marlin @ito @Kwame Brown @hirobo2 @rott @Viny @PaklovesTurkiye 

Dubbed as the city of flower

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*Highway linking Baiyun, Qianxi opens in SW China*
Source: Xinhua | July 16, 2016, Saturday | 





Aerial photo taken on July 16, 2016 shows Yachihe Bridge of Guiyang-Qianxi highway in southwest China's Guizhou Province. The 78-kilometer-long highway linking Baiyun district of Guiyang and Qianxi County of Bijie City opened on Saturday.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Highway linking Baiyun, Qianxi opens in SW China*
> Source: Xinhua | July 16, 2016, Saturday |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial photo taken on July 16, 2016 shows Yachihe Bridge of Guiyang-Qianxi highway in southwest China's Guizhou Province. The 78-kilometer-long highway linking Baiyun district of Guiyang and Qianxi County of Bijie City opened on Saturday.


Another mighty expressway bridge in Guizhou Province, the new normal in China's poorest region.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Guiyang-Qianxi Expressway* officially open on 16 July 2016 in Guizhou Province, Southwest China. 





















--------------
people.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Guiyang-Qianxi Expressway* officially open on 16 July 2016 in Guizhou Province, Southwest China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------
> people.com.cn


The most important project of this new expressway
Yachi River Expressway Bridge before inauguration 




@Danish saleem @PaklovesTurkiye @Chinese-Dragon @Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> The most important project of this new expressway
> Yachi River Bridge



What about the 1100m Dadu River Bridge that forms a key part of the Chengdu-Lhasa Expressway?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> What about the 1100m Dadu River Bridge that forms a key part of the Chengdu-Lhasa Expressway?


Such expressway will be fiercely crazy!
I think Ya'an-Kangding section is nearly finished?
Last year when I was on Chengdu-Lhasa highway near the location in your photo, I could see expressway construction sites everywhere along the original highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Zhixi Yangtze River Bridge opens for traffic in central China's Hubei*
(Xinhua) 08:14, July 19, 2016

BEIJING, July 18, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Photo taken on July 18, 2016 shows Zhixi Yangtze River Bridge which opens for traffic in Yichang, central China's Hubei Province. The 838-meter suspension bridge, the second of its kind in the world to be made with composite steel concrete beams without a supporting pier, opened for traffic Monday in Yichang City. (Xinhua/Zhou Xingliang)












​

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Zhixi Yangtze River Bridge opens for traffic in central China's Hubei*
> (Xinhua) 08:14, July 19, 2016
> 
> BEIJING, July 18, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Photo taken on July 18, 2016 shows Zhixi Yangtze River Bridge which opens for traffic in Yichang, central China's Hubei Province. The 838-meter suspension bridge, the second of its kind in the world to be made with composite steel concrete beams without a supporting pier, opened for traffic Monday in Yichang City. (Xinhua/Zhou Xingliang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


wow. Two bridges connecting two banks and one island, beautiful and useful!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> *Zhixi Yangtze River Bridge opens for traffic in central China's Hubei*
> (Xinhua) 08:14, July 19, 2016
> 
> BEIJING, July 18, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Photo taken on July 18, 2016 shows Zhixi Yangtze River Bridge which opens for traffic in Yichang, central China's Hubei Province. The 838-meter suspension bridge, the second of its kind in the world to be made with composite steel concrete beams without a supporting pier, opened for traffic Monday in Yichang City. (Xinhua/Zhou Xingliang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


>


Storm cannot stop them for celebration!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

@AndrewJin , is self drive car rental available to foreign tourists in China? Is it advisable?


----------



## AndrewJin

*The museum of modern bridges
Guizhou Province, Southwest China

Multiple bridges across Beipanjiang (North Winding River)
China's poorest province Guizhou rewrites world's bridge construction history in the 21st century





*


*No.1 *
*Beipanjiang Bridge (2009)*
*G60 Shanghai-Kunming National Expressway*
Qinglong, Guizhou, China
1,043 feet high / 318 meters high
2,087 foot span / 636 meter span





_Quotes from http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Beipanjiang_Bridge_Hukun_
Upon its opening on November 27th, 2009, the 1,043 foot (318 mtr) high Beipanjiang highway bridge became the 3rd high crossing of the Beipanjiang River to debut in just 8 years. The first was the 902 foot high (275 mtr) Beipanjiang railway bridge which debuted in 2001 as the highest railway bridge in the world. The second was the Beipanjiang 2003 bridge on the Xingyi to Guiyang Highway which opened as the world’s highest bridge with a suspension span 1,200 feet (366 mtrs) above the river. The 3 bridges are spaced about 50 miles apart from each other. No other river on earth outside China has more than one high bridge over it - the Beipanjiang has 3! If that is not incredible enough, a fourth crossing is planned for a highway between Kunming and Bijie in the vicinity of the railway bridge. To keep the names from becoming confusing, I refer to this bridge entry as the Beipanjiang River 2009 bridge while the 2-lane highway bridge located to the south I refer to as the Beipanjiang River 2003 bridge.

The word Beipanjiang (pronounced Bay-Pan-Gee-Ang) translates into North Winding river with the word “bei” meaning north and “pan” meaning winding. Cutting a huge swath from the northwest end of Guizhou Province to the southwest where it becomes the Hongshui he river at the border of Guangxi Province, the Beipanjiang River traverses through some of China’s most spectacular mountain gorges. When China began to expand its road and railway system in the 1990s, the river became the biggest obstacle between the city of Guiyang and the city of Kunming. To make a direct connection between the two cities, engineers had to bring their 4-lane highway across two great rivers, the Balinghe and the Beipanjiang. Although the Balinghe suspension bridge gets all the attention since it is the higher and longer of the two, the highway bridge over the Beipanjiang is nearly its equal with a height of 1,080 feet (330 mtrs) - ranking it 8th among the world’s 10 highest bridges.

The design is fairly typical for a Chinese suspension bridge with a stiffened truss deck span of 2,086 feet (636 mtrs) strung between two H-frame concrete towers with no suspended back spans. The most unusual aspect of the bridge is the east tower which extends approximately 330 feet (100 mtrs) below the deck. With a total height of 525 feet (160 mtrs), the tower is almost equal in height to the Mackinac bridge in Michigan - America’s fifth tallest bridge structure.


_*A bridge on 2360km long G60 National Expressway (open in 2009)*_






\




------------------------


*No.2 *
*Beipanjiang Bridge Duge (2016)*
*2016 World's Highest Bridge (when it is finished at the end of 2016)

2935km G56 Hangzhou-Ruilin National Expressway *
Dugexiang, Guizhou, China
1,854 feet high / 565 meters high
2,362 foot span / 720 meter span











_Quotes from http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Beipanjiang_Bridge_Duge_

Toppling all previous spans for height, *the new Beipanjiang Bridge Duge will open in 2016 as the first crossing to ever surpass the 500 meter height barrier as well as becoming the first cable stayed bridge to ever hold the title of The World’s Highest Bridge. *

No other region on earth has as many high bridges as China’s remote Western Province of Guizhou and there is no waterway within its borders with a greater collection of super-high bridge spans than the mighty Beipan River. Translated as the North Winding River, the BeipanJiang flows on a North-South rift that divides the Western and Eastern halves of Guizhou. The vertical limestone cliffs drop so deep that much of the river is in shadow during the day. Spaced every 50 kilometers along its length are a collection of epic road and railway bridges that have pushed the boundaries of China’s bridge engineering community.

Due to be completed in 2016, the G56 expressway is the last of Guizhou’s great East-West routes that will allow easy access into nearby Yunnan Province across terrain that was previously inaccessible to normal cars and trucks. The entire 4-lane divided highway stretches an incredible 2,935 kilometers from the city of Hanghzou near Shanghai to the border of Burma near Tibet. The extreme geography along the G56 has produced not only the world’s highest bridge over the Beipanjiang River near Duge, Guizhou but also the World’s Highest Suspension Bridge several kilometers further west near Puli, Yunnan.

All of this high bridge insanity began in 2001 when the mighty beast of the Beipan River summoned the construction of the World’s Highest Railway Bridge some 275 meters above a boulder-strewn crevasse on the Shuibai Railway. Two years later that triumph was followed by the river’s first road bridge record when the Beipanjiang Bridge Huajiang opened in 2003 surpassing the 300 meter height threshold as well as becoming the first suspension bridge in the world to surpass the height of Colorado’s Royal Gorge bridge after a 74-year reign.

This was followed by a succession of bridges both high and super-high including the Beipanjiang Bridge Hukun on the G60 expressway, the Beipanjiang Bridge on the Shuipan expressway with the world’s longest span high-level beam bridge, the Beipanjiang Bridge Wang’an expressway and the Beipanjiang Bridge Zhenfeng.

But in 2016 the Beipan will deliver its two biggest high bridge gifts ever in the form of the Beipanjiang Railway Bridge Qinglong - the world’s highest “High-Speed” railway bridge at 295 meters and the colossal Beipanjiang Bridge Duge at 564 meters in height. Other engineering honors Duge can claim include having the second longest steel trussed cable stayed span and the tenth tallest bridge tower in the world at 269 meters.

Until the year 2000, the experience of traveling around Guizhou was a grueling and arduous one that often took days along a dangerous network of older, 2-lane national roads. Despite a land mass slightly smaller then Great Britain or the U.S. state of Washington this outdated infrastructure limited the kind of growth that had been underway in the Eastern Provinces where accessibility had been improving steadily and rapidly since the early 1990s.

The first hint of Guizhou’s high bridge aspirations came in 2001 when the Liuguanghe beam bridge opened as the World’s Highest Bridge on a 2-lane expressway between the capital city of Guiyang and the smaller county of Bijie in the Northwest corner of the Province. In the 15 years that followed, expressway construction went into full gear with four and now six-lane expressways connecting cities both large and small regardless of how difficult the mountain terrain may be. An old saying states that in Guizhou there are no three days without rain, no three acres without a mountain and no three coins in any pocket. They may have to amend that and add that there are no three kilometers of expressway without a high bridge!

*Today the Province of Guizhou is home to more high bridges then every other country on earth combined. *By 2020 Guizhou will have more then 250 bridges over 100 meters high as measured from the road or rail deck to the water. Compare that with Italy which has the world’s second greatest number of high bridges with only 40 spans exceeding 100 meters in height. Of the world’s 20 super-high spans that exceed 300 meters from deck to water, all are in China except for 3.





-------------------------

*No.3 *
*Beipanjiang High-speed Railway Bridge Qinglong*
*World's highest HSR bridge (open in late 2016)*

*2066km Shanghai-Kunming High-speed Railway*
Qinglong, Guizhou, China
968 feet high / 295 meters high
1,460 foot span / 445 meter span












The massive Beipanjiang River railway arch is not only the world's highest railway bridge at 283 meters if you exclude Najiehe which is over a reservoir, but is also the world's longest concrete arch ever built with a span of 445 meters. The crossing is the crown jewel of bridges on the high speed railway line connecting Guiyang and Kunming. Located north of Qinglong city, the Beipanjiang has always been Guizhou's second greatest river after the Wujiang.


The deformation of the arch ring increased gradually as the volume of arch ring concrete increased during the construction process. The maximum deflection was designed to be 294mm after pouring of the arch ring concrete was completed and 383mm after the additional dead load was placed. Because live load accounts for a small proportion of dead load, precamber of the arch ring is designed based on the deformation caused by dead load. At the arch crown, the precamber of 350mm is set, while the cambers of other parts of the arch ring are distributed by quadratic parabola. Under the standard railway live load, the maximum upward vertical deflection is 40.2mm which occurs at the quarter-span section and the maximum downward vertical deflection is 48.8mm which also occurs at the quarter-span section. Under the lateral wind load, the maximum lateral displacement is 52.8mm which occurs at the mid-span section.


----------------------

*No.4 *
*Beipanjiang Railway Bridge Shuibai (2001)*
Fa’er Bouyei, Guizhou, China
902 feet high / 275 meters high
771 foot span / 235 meter span






_Quotes from http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Beipanjiang_Railway_Bridge_Shuibai
_
When it opened in 2001, the 902 foot (275 meter) high Beipanjiang River railway bridge became the highest arch bridge on earth, unseating the 23-year old record long held by West Virginia’s New River Gorge bridge as well as being the second highest bridge of any kind in the world. It also became the World’s Highest Railway bridge, toppling the quarter century record of the Mala Rijeka viaduct in Podgorica, Montenegro. In 2009, the Beipanjiang Railway Bridge Shuibai lost its highest arch title to another Chinese span, the 965 foot (294 mtr) high Zhijinghe road bridge while in 2016, the opening of the Najiehe Railway Bridge and the Beipanjiang Railway Bridge Qinglong pushed it further down in the overall ranking of high railway bridges.








@anant_s


----------------------

*No.5 *
*Beipanjiang Bridge Guanxing (2003)*
_*World's Highest Bridge 2003-2005*_

*Xingyi-Guizhou Highway (not expressway)*
Xingbeizhen, Guizhou, China
1,200 feet high / 366 meters high
1,273 foot span / 388 meter span











_Quotes from http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Beipanjiang_Bridge_Guanxing_

The highest bridge in the world upon its opening in late 2003, the 1,200 foot (366 meter) high Beipanjiang Bridge Guanxing highway became the second Chinese span in just two years to take this honor. The first was 2001’s Liuguanghe bridge. In addition,* the Beipanjiang became the first bridge to break the 1,000 foot and 300 meter height thresholds as well as the first suspension bridge in the world to surpass the height of Colorado’s Royal Gorge bridge after a 74-year reign. *The bridge is also one of 4 Beipanjiang River crossings to have been among the world’s 10 highest. The first was the 902 foot high (275 meter) Beipanjiang Railway bridge which opened in 2001 and was the highest train bridge in the world until 2016 when it was surpassed by the Beipanjiang Qinglong and Najiehe Railway Bridges. The third bridge to cross high above the Beipanjiang opened in 2009 on the Guiyang to Kunming Highway with a suspension span 1,083 feet (330 meters) above the river. Then in 2016 the Beipanjiang Bridge Duge opened with a World Record deck height of 564 meters. While not in the 300+ meter super-high category as these Beipan crossings, there are several other high bridges that have been built over the Beipan river gorge including the the Beipanjiang Bridge on the Shuipan expressway with the world’s longest span high-level beam bridge, the Beipanjiang Bridge Wang’an expressway and the Beipanjiang Bridge Zhenfeng. Most of these bridges are spaced about 50 miles apart from each other. No other river on earth outside China has more than one or two high bridges over it - the Beipanjiang has 8 with more to come!

Despite its fall from the top spot among China’s highest spans, the Beipanjiang Bridge Guanxing is still one of the most vertigo inducing of all with cliffs that plummet into a void that seems to have no bottom. The cliff beneath the west side of the bridge is nearly vertical for 800 feet (244 meters). The Beipanjiang is also the world’s first “10 second bridge”. What, you may ask, is that? It is a bridge so high that an object falling from the deck will be in free fall for more than 10 seconds before hitting the water. The bridge is perfect for tourists with pedestrian friendly parking areas on both sides of the gorge as well as walkways along the edges of the span.


------------------------


There are also several other_ less marvellou_s bridges over this river.
Let's stop for a rest!

@anant_s @PaklovesTurkiye @Danish saleem @grey boy 2 @Gibbs @Götterdämmerung @waz @PARIKRAMA @Ankit Kumar 002 @Yizhi @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @Stranagor @cirr @Keel @Jlaw @Place Of Space @FairAndUnbiased @zeronet @Raphael @sweetgrape @Edison Chen @Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon @cnleio @+4vsgorillas-Apebane @onebyone @yusheng @Kyle Sun @dy1022 @Beast @YoucanYouup @terranMarine @ahojunk @kuge@Economic superpower @Beidou2020 @cirr @JSCh @jkroo @Pangu @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @onebyone @kankan326 @badguy2000 @TianyaTaiwan @ahtan_china @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @empirefighter @hexagonsnow @xuxu1457 @sword1947 @tranquilium@55100864 @Sommer @HongWu002 @Speeder 2 @Dungeness @utp45 @StarCraft_ZT2 @Martian2 @Jguo @Arryn @rott @TheTruth @Dungeness @immortalsoul @beijingwalker @xunzi @Obambam @ahtan_china @bolo @bobsm @Abacin @Tom99 @Genesis @GS Zhou @djsjs @Daniel808 @Nan Yang @70U63 ]@CAPRICORN-88 @XiaoYaoZi @Hu Songshan @theniubt @LTE-TDD @faithfulguy @Bussard Ramjet @Tiqiu @Mista @grey boy 2 @litefire @Bussard Ramjet @Taygibay @Hu Songshan @Chinese-Dragon @Echo_419 @Rajaraja Chola @Gufi @Rasengan @UKBengali @CAPRICORN-88 @Godman et al

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
14


----------



## anant_s

Beautiful pictures!



AndrewJin said:


>


 HXD1?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Beautiful pictures!
> 
> 
> HXD1?


Yes, powerful loco on mountainous railways



Roybot said:


> @AndrewJin , is self drive car rental available to foreign tourists in China? Is it advisable?


Not really advisable.
It will take several weeks for international tourists, only advisable for those working in China.
Plus, driving across China is exceedingly tiring, the distance from city to city in the West is huge.
High-speed railways are the most preferred transport method.



---------------------------


_*Continued *
_
*The museum of modern bridges
Guizhou Province, Southwest China*
_






_
The following videos are all about the expressway bridges in the *Beipanjiang region, Western Guizhou Province *
Some on the Beipanjiang, some over the other rivers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Driving in Central China
Encounter one of the most beautiful expressway bridges 
Driving with PLA's military music

A small section of G65 Baotou-Maoming National Expressway 
in Hunan Province, Central China





The amazing Aizhi Expressway Bridge on G65 Expressway




*
_Quotes from http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Aizhai_Bridge

_
*Aizhai Bridge 矮寨特大桥 (2012)*
Jishou, Hunan, China
1,102 feet high / 336 meters high
3,858 foot span / 1,176 meter span

*Aizhai is the world’s highest tunnel to tunnel bridge* and the fourth suspension bridge in China to cross a valley so wide it seems to be connecting two mountain ranges. The first three were the Siduhe, Balinghe and Beipanjiang 2009 bridges. *Of the world's 400 or so highest bridges, none has a main span as long as Aizhai with a tower to tower distance of 3,858 feet (1,176 mtrs).* Located deep in the heart of China’s Hunan Province near the city of Jishou, the suspension bridge is the largest structure on the Jishou to Chadong expressway with a deck 1,102 feet (336 mtrs) above the DeHang Canyon.

The two tunnels on either side of the Aizhai bridge allowed the engineers to use the mountain top for the location of one of the towers, reducing its height to just 165 feet (50 mtrs) - unusually short for a bridge with a span nearly as long as the Golden Gate bridge at 3,858 feet (1176 mtrs). In addition to cost savings, the stubby support also allows the bridge to blend more naturally into its surroundings. The taller bridge tower is no less unique with side span cables that soar down the backside of a mountain, making first time visitors quizzical as to what exactly lies ahead. With most of the structure hidden from view, the bridge will come as a jaw-dropping surprise whether you enter the canyon from either tunnel. Due to a gap of approximately 328 feet (100 mtrs) between the last truss suspenders and the tops of the bridge towers, the engineers added some additional ground anchored suspenders to stabilize the two massive suspension cables and reduce any oscillations that could damage other components of the bridge. An overlook and visitors center will offer additional views of the broad valley.















The inauguration of Aizhai Bridge was a historic moment for local villagers, in the minority-dominated Xiangxi Autonomous Prefecture of Miao and Tujia.




@anant_s @Danish saleem @Roybot @PaklovesTurkiye @Gibbs @Godman @Ankit Kumar 002 @PARIKRAMA @Echo_419 @ahojunk @terranMarine @Jlaw

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

_*continued *_





The *Baotou–Maoming Expressway*, commonly referred to as the _Baomao Expressway_(Chinese: 包茂高速公路) is an expressway that connects the cities of Baotou, Inner Mongolia, China, and Maoming, Guangdong. When fully complete, it will be *3,017 km* (1,875 mi) in length.

China expressway G65 Baotou-Maoming is one of the most beautiful expressway in the world. Total length more than 3000km long, it cross numerous desert, grassland, mountains, gorges, forests, rivers, villages, cities; from dry and cold Mongolia to moist and hot South China sea; also including many engineering marvels: two of them are the longest expressway tunnel——*18km long Zhongnanshan tunnel* and the *most beautiful bridge——1176m span,336m high Aizhai bridge*.


_The location of Aizhai Bridge on G65 Expressway 
and adjacent provincial capitals _











*Booming Tourism *
Now, Aizhai Bridge is also a popular tourist site, a must-to-visit man-made wonder in western Hunan Province
Along with Fenghuang Ancient town, the UNESCO heritage site Zhangjiajie National Park and numeral national and cultural tourist sites, they witness the crazily booming tourism industry in Central China's Hunan Province.


























--------------------------

For more information about the other key project of G65 Expressway, 18km long *Zhongnanshan Tunnel*, which is in Northwest China's Shannxi Province,
pls refer to the following videos
*Zhongnanshan Tunnel, 
the longest mountainous expressway tunnel in the world*








Although Lærdal Tunnel in Norway and the Yamate Tunnel in Japan are longer than Zhongnanshan tunnel, Lærdal Tunnel is a 2 lane common highway tunnel,Yamate Tunnel in fact is an underground way beneath Tokyo. For 4 lane expressway cross mountains, Zhongnanshan tunnel is the longest in the world with 18km long. China has more than 10000km 4 lane expressway tunnels, more than 2/3 of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Roybot

AndrewJin said:


> Not really advisable.
> It will take several weeks for international tourists, only advisable for those working in China.
> Plus, driving across China is exceedingly tiring, the distance from city to city in the West is huge.
> High-speed railways are the most preferred transport method.



That's a shame! Such beautiful roads, breath taking scenery. HSR is convenient but not as fun.


----------



## AndrewJin

Roybot said:


> That's a shame! Such beautiful roads, breath taking scenery. HSR is convenient but not as fun.


Unfortunately that's the reality.
Plus, China especially outside the first tier cities and a couple of other cities by the sea, is really unfriendly to non-Chinese tourists. Imagine you are driving on the expressway, the only navigation app you can use is all in Chinese. And you are not allowed to stop anywhere on the expressway to take photos!

Driving from Thailand to China
2:05:30 entering China
2:20:53 entering G8511 Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

vtnsx said:


> And that is why China needs to open up.



China is open. Hence it is one of the largest tourist destinations. But opening up does not mean we speak/write in English for others to have convenient travel.

Tourists are advised to sign up with a tour company, like many tourists from China do when they travel overseas, and the tour guide will handle everything.



AndrewJin said:


> _*continued *_
> 
> View attachment 319371
> 
> The *Baotou–Maoming Expressway*, commonly referred to as the _Baomao Expressway_(Chinese: 包茂高速公路) is an expressway that connects the cities of Baotou, Inner Mongolia, China, and Maoming, Guangdong. When fully complete, it will be *3,017 km* (1,875 mi) in length.
> 
> China expressway G65 Baotou-Maoming is one of the most beautiful expressway in the world. Total length more than 3000km long, it cross numerous desert, grassland, mountains, gorges, forests, rivers, villages, cities; from dry and cold Mongolia to moist and hot South China sea; also including many engineering marvels: two of them are the longest expressway tunnel——*18km long Zhongnanshan tunnel* and the *most beautiful bridge——1176m span,336m high Aizhai bridge*.
> 
> 
> _The location of Aizhai Bridge on G65 Expressway
> and adjacent provincial capitals _
> View attachment 319376
> 
> 
> View attachment 319375
> 
> 
> 
> *Booming Tourism *
> Now, Aizhai Bridge is also a popular tourist site, a must-to-visit man-made wonder in western Hunan Province
> Along with Fenghuang Ancient town, the UNESCO heritage site Zhangjiajie National Park and numeral national and cultural tourist sites, they witness the crazily booming tourism industry in Central China's Hunan Province.
> View attachment 319379
> View attachment 319381
> View attachment 319378
> View attachment 319383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> For more information about the other key project of G65 Expressway, 18km long *Zhongnanshan Tunnel*, which is in Northwest China's Shannxi Province,
> pls refer to the following videos
> *Zhongnanshan Tunnel,
> the longest mountainous expressway tunnel in the world*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although Lærdal Tunnel in Norway and the Yamate Tunnel in Japan are longer than Zhongnanshan tunnel, Lærdal Tunnel is a 2 lane common highway tunnel,Yamate Tunnel in fact is an underground way beneath Tokyo. For 4 lane expressway cross mountains, Zhongnanshan tunnel is the longest in the world with 18km long. China has more than 10000km 4 lane expressway tunnels, more than 2/3 of the world.



Breathtaking images!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

vtnsx said:


> And that is why China needs to open up.


U can't force people to learn English when it is useless there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiqiu

Does anyone know what happened to the French couple who only had a couple of thousand Yuan with them but hitch hiked all their way to Chongqin. I heard this from the TV last week that they were so hungry on the road when they were pick up by one Chinese driver and were send to the Police for help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MULUBJA

AndrewJin said:


> @ahojunk Great thread again! Thank you for tagging me.
> 
> I have been traveling in China's interior extensively.
> So far from my previous experiences, What amazes me most is the expressway network in Guizhou, the poorest province in Southwest China. I think better transportation is the key to poverty reduction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 310822
> 
> 
> 
> This whole region is full of karst landforms and very dangerous for any infra project.
> Chinese technicians and workers have done a great job so far.
> More investment should be prioritised for projects in Guizhou and around.
> 
> More than half of world's craziest bridges are in Guizhou!
> Most are expressway bridges or railway bridges.
> View attachment 310825
> View attachment 310823
> View attachment 310824
> 
> 
> 
> *Beipanjiang Bridge*
> The highest bridge in the world 2016
> Finished in 2016
> Part of the 3000km long *G56 Hangzhou-Ruili National Expressway
> View attachment 310826
> *


 
What is the height? I think highest is this one.


----------



## AndrewJin

Tiqiu said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the French couple who only had a couple of thousand Yuan with them but hitch hiked all their way to Chongqin. I heard this from the TV last week that they were so hungry on the road when they were pick up by one Chinese driver and were send to the Police for help.


Any link?



MULUBJA said:


> What is the height? I think highest is this one.



Here is the rank.
Since 2000, the highest bridge changes a lot.
http://highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=List_of_500_Highest_International_Bridges
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_highest_bridges

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tiqiu

*China 2011 High Bridge Trip Photo Album*
http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=2011_High_Bridge_Trip_Photo_Album

*China 2012 High Bridge Trip Photo Album*
http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=2012_High_Bridge_Trip_Photo_Album

 
*China 2013 High Bridge Trip Photo Album*
http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=2013_High_Bridge_Trip_Photo_Album

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MULUBJA

AndrewJin said:


> Any link?
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the rank.
> Since 2000, the highest bridge changes a lot.
> http://highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=List_of_500_Highest_International_Bridges
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_highest_bridges


 
That is why I asked for height so that we may get a definate answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiqiu

*2014 High Bridge Trip Photo Album*
http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=2014_High_Bridge_Trip_Photo_Album

*2015 High Bridge Trip Photo Album*
http://highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=2015_High_Bridge_Trip_Photo_Album

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

Tiqiu said:


> *China 2011 High Bridge Trip Photo Album*
> http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=2011_High_Bridge_Trip_Photo_Album
> 
> *China 2012 High Bridge Trip Photo Album*
> http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=2012_High_Bridge_Trip_Photo_Album
> 
> 
> *China 2013 High Bridge Trip Photo Album*
> http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=2013_High_Bridge_Trip_Photo_Album


This guy has done a brilliant job.



Tiqiu said:


> *2014 High Bridge Trip Photo Album*
> http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=2014_High_Bridge_Trip_Photo_Album
> 
> *2015 High Bridge Trip Photo Album*
> http://highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=2015_High_Bridge_Trip_Photo_Album


Looking forward to their 2016 highest bridge trip in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *5 years' hard work
> Finally, Baoshan-Tengchong Expressway opens!
> Longjiang Bridge, dubbed as "the bridge in the cloud"
> View attachment 311559
> View attachment 311558
> 
> 
> Baoshan-Tengchong Expressway & Longjiang Expressway Bridge
> *
> *Features*
> *63.8km, province-level expressway*
> *Standardised 4-lanes controlled-access *
> *designed speed: 80km/h*
> *Investment: 6.3 billion yuan*
> *Difficulty*: It transverses 4km high Gaoligong Mountains
> Extensive use of drones
> 
> *Purpose*
> It forms one section of the China-Burma-India international corridor.
> It connects Tengchong County to the G56 National Expressway (Hangzhou-Ruili)
> Key project of poverty-reduction initiatives in the minorities-dominated Western Yunnan Province.
> 
> View attachment 311562
> 
> 
> *Longjiang Bridge*
> Span: 1196m
> Length: 2471m
> Height: 280m
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 311560
> View attachment 311561
> *
> 
> *13th 5-year plan*
> 150km long pronvicial expressway linking Tengchong County and Ruili City's 3 counties
> Estimated to start construction within 1-2 years
> View attachment 311556
> 
> 
> ------------------我是巴网旅行达人的分割线-------------------
> 
> *Implication on local tourism*
> *Get ready for people mountain people sea*
> *Ancients towns, springs, volcanos, snowy mountains, minority culture*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @powastick @anant_s @Rajaraja Chola @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @Mista @Emperor_of_Mankind @Srinivas @waz @Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @Rain Man @Echo_419 @Jguo @sweetgrape @onebyone @Tiqiu @DESERT FIGHTER @TheTheoryOfMilitaryLogistics @Syama Ayas @madokafc @Daniel808 @Arryn @Götterdämmerung @Edison Chen et al




_This is newest video of Longjiang Expressway Bridge opened 3 months ago_

*Longjiang Bridge on S10 Provincial Expressway
Yunnan Province, Southwest China*
dubbed as "the bridge in the cloud"







*Longjiang Bridge *龙江大桥
Wuhexiang, Yunnan, China
958 feet high / 292 meters high
3,924 foot span / 1,196 meter span

http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Longjiang_Bridge

The Longjiang River is the largest obstacle along the S10 Baoteng spur expressway that branches off from the G56 to the city of Tengchong in western Yunnan Province. To get across the 300 meter deep river gorge, the engineers have designed the longest span high bridge on earth with a tower to tower distance of 3,924 feet (1,196 meters) - nearly as long as the Golden Gate Bridge. Longjiang surpassed the distance of both Aizhai and Balinghe Bridges which previously held the long span record honors among the world's highest bridges.

The Longjiang crossing is also unique among China's big mountain suspension bridges with a thin steel box girder deck that breaks away from the traditional truss deck used on earlier bridges like Siduhe, Balinghe, Lishuihe and Aizhai. Yunnan's Puli Bridge also has a steel box deck. The tallest tower on Longjiang Bridge measures 167 meters in height.



















*The inauguration day*
First standard expressway in the minority-dominated Tengchong County





@anant_s @Danish saleem @Roybot @PaklovesTurkiye @Gibbs @Godman @Ankit Kumar 002 @PARIKRAMA @Echo_419 @ahojunk @terranMarine @Jlaw @MULUBJA @simple Brain

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*continued 

Tourism in Tengchong County
Yunnan Province, Southwest China





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## vtnsx

AndrewJin said:


> U can't force people to learn English when it is useless there.



True.


----------



## AndrewJin

We have watched so many videos about some of the highest bridges in Guizhou Province.
Now let's have a look at the *city of Liupanshui*, dubbed as the “capital of high bridges".
A lot of world's highest bridges are actually located in the countryside of this city.

*Liupanshui City
Guizhou Province, Southwest China*

*Minghu National Wetland Park*
As"capital of high bridges", Liupanshui city located on top of the mountains with more than 1900 meters above the sea, surrounded by gorges more than 1000m deep beneath city center's elevation. At the middle of the city, there are a wetland park built in 2012.

























*

Liupanshui Factsheet 

Administrative divisions *2 urban districts and 2 counties
*Population: *2.83 million
*Minority population*: 25.8%
*Poverty-reduction assitance city*: Dalian City ($17800 per capita GDP)
*GDP per capita*: $6691
*GDP growth*: 14.64% (H1 2016)
*High-speed Railway*: Panxian Station on Shanghai-Kunming HSR, opened in late 2016

*Liupanshui City's location in Southwest China*





*Expressway network *





@Śakra @Nilgiri @Mista @anant_s @terranMarine @Danish saleem @PaklovesTurkiye @Godman @Götterdämmerung @litefire @Jlaw @AViet @TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


>



moon lit scene!!
Fairy tale stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> moon lit scene!!
> Fairy tale stuff


your new avatar is cool! Real photo of yourself?


----------



## terranMarine

AndrewJin said:


> We have watched so many videos about some of the highest bridges in Guizhou Province.
> Now let's have a look at the *city of Liupanshui*, dubbed as the “capital of high bridges".
> A lot of world's highest bridges are actually located in the countryside of this city.
> 
> *Liupanshui City
> Guizhou Province, Southwest China*
> 
> *Minghu National Wetland Park*
> As"capital of high bridges", Liupanshui city located on top of the mountains with more than 1900 meters above the sea, surrounded by gorges more than 1000m deep beneath city center's elevation. At the middle of the city, there are a wetland park built in 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 319954
> View attachment 319955
> View attachment 319956
> View attachment 319957
> View attachment 319959
> View attachment 319960
> 
> *
> 
> Liupanshui Factsheet
> 
> Administrative divisions *2 urban districts and 2 counties
> *Population: *2.83 million
> *Minority population*: 25.8%
> *Poverty-reduction assitance city*: Dalian City ($17800 per capita GDP)
> *GDP per capita*: $6691
> *GDP growth*: 14.64% (H1 2016)
> *High-speed Railway*: Panxian Station on Shanghai-Kunming HSR, opened in late 2016
> 
> *Liupanshui City's location in Southwest China*
> View attachment 319961
> 
> 
> *Expressway network *
> View attachment 319981
> 
> 
> @Śakra @Nilgiri @Mista @anant_s @terranMarine @Danish saleem @PaklovesTurkiye @Godman @Götterdämmerung @litefire @Jlaw @AViet @TaiShang



Southern and Western parts of China sure have plenty of fabulous sceneries with endless of (snow)mountains and blue skies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

terranMarine said:


> Southern and Western parts of China sure have plenty of fabulous sceneries with endless of (snow)mountains and blue skies


And growing faster!
Guizhou Province


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

AndrewJin said:


> We have watched so many videos about some of the highest bridges in Guizhou Province.
> Now let's have a look at the *city of Liupanshui*, dubbed as the “capital of high bridges".
> A lot of world's highest bridges are actually located in the countryside of this city.
> 
> *Liupanshui City
> Guizhou Province, Southwest China*
> 
> *Minghu National Wetland Park*
> As"capital of high bridges", Liupanshui city located on top of the mountains with more than 1900 meters above the sea, surrounded by gorges more than 1000m deep beneath city center's elevation. At the middle of the city, there are a wetland park built in 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 319954
> View attachment 319955
> View attachment 319956
> View attachment 319957
> View attachment 319959
> View attachment 319960
> 
> *
> 
> Liupanshui Factsheet
> 
> Administrative divisions *2 urban districts and 2 counties
> *Population: *2.83 million
> *Minority population*: 25.8%
> *Poverty-reduction assitance city*: Dalian City ($17800 per capita GDP)
> *GDP per capita*: $6691
> *GDP growth*: 14.64% (H1 2016)
> *High-speed Railway*: Panxian Station on Shanghai-Kunming HSR, opened in late 2016
> 
> *Liupanshui City's location in Southwest China*
> View attachment 319961
> 
> 
> *Expressway network *
> View attachment 319981
> 
> 
> @Śakra @Nilgiri @Mista @anant_s @terranMarine @Danish saleem @PaklovesTurkiye @Godman @Götterdämmerung @litefire @Jlaw @AViet @TaiShang


Excellent....keep sharing, man

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grevion

AndrewJin said:


> your new avatar is cool! Real photo of yourself?


LOL. That's a photo of a movie star vastly popular in India.
OT- Very nice pictures of Liupanshui city there. Really breath taking stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*A small village of Liupanshui City **and Qingshui Bridge
Guizhou Province, Southwest China*

A drone & bridge fan tried to make a drone video about Qingshui Bridge in rural Guizhou Province.
He accidentally stepped into a small village on top of a mountain. No tourists have ever entered that village before.
This village may not seem wealthy or fancy like other tourist villages, but he described it as the most beautiful village he has ever visited, as it is tourism-free and local villagers are the most hospitable. They offered him the best food they could offer! The surrounding rice terrace and deep valley are simply gorgeous.

*Qingshui bridge* located in Shuicheng county of Liupanshui City, western Guizhou, is a part of Shuihuang highway (from Shuicheng to Huangguoshu). With a span of 150m span and a height of 147m, if it is not located in China, the bridge will join Top 50 highest bridges and Top 10 highest archs in the(outside China) world. This bridge crosses a very narrow gorge surrounded by limestone mountains. Inside the gorge, we can see from this video there are 2 creeks coming from different directions.

_(compiled by Chinese and English description written by the video uploader)

_





*Qingshui Bridge *清水大桥 (2003)
Panlongxiang, Guizhou, China
482 feet high / 147 meters high
(492) foot span / (150) meter span

http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Qingshui_Bridge

















@ahojunk @TaiShang @Śakra @Nilgiri @Mista @anant_s @terranMarine @Danish saleem @PaklovesTurkiye @Godman @Götterdämmerung @litefire @Jlaw @AViet @TaiShang @Economic superpower @Beidou2020 @waz @Hu Songshan @PARIKRAMA @Spectre @Bussard Ramjet @Daniel808 @Gibbs etc

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

litefire said:


> LOL. That's a photo of a movie star vastly popular in India.
> OT- Very nice pictures of Liupanshui city there. Really breath taking stuff.


My province in Central China has better!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

AndrewJin said:


> My province in Central China has better!



We all love our own provinces, don't we.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Sinopakfriend said:


> We all love our own provinces, don't we.


lol
Where r u from?


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

From all of China, my brother!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Sinopakfriend said:


> From all of China, my brother!


You are not from Central China or Western China!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

AndrewJin said:


> You are not from Central China or Western China!



You are right. I am not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Sinopakfriend said:


> You are right. I am not.





@Sinopakfriend Sorry, my posts in this thread seldom has anything to do with non-Western/Central China.
I think they are too developed to mention here Envy!




















The last video about Hangzhou will be shared during G20 Summit this September in Hangzhou. I have been to Hangzhou for at least 20 times. One of my favourite mega-cities in China.

@anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @Jlaw @Godman @Götterdämmerung @Śakra @PARIKRAMA @PaklovesTurkiye @Chinese-Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> *A small village of Liupanshui City **and Qingshui Bridge
> Guizhou Province, Southwest China*
> 
> A drone & bridge fan tried to make a drone video about Qingshui Bridge in rural Guizhou Province.
> He accidentally stepped into a small village on top of a mountain. No tourists have ever entered that village before.
> This village may not seem wealthy or fancy like other tourist villages, but he described it as the most beautiful village he has ever visited, as it is tourism-free and local villagers are the most hospitable. They offered him the best food they could offer! The surrounding rice terrace and deep valley are simply gorgeous.
> 
> *Qingshui bridge* located in Shuicheng county of Liupanshui City, western Guizhou, is a part of Shuihuang highway (from Shuicheng to Huangguoshu). With a span of 150m span and a height of 147m, if it is not located in China, the bridge will join Top 50 highest bridges and Top 10 highest archs in the(outside China) world. This bridge crosses a very narrow gorge surrounded by limestone mountains. Inside the gorge, we can see from this video there are 2 creeks coming from different directions.
> 
> _(compiled by Chinese and English description written by the video uploader)
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Qingshui Bridge *清水大桥 (2003)
> Panlongxiang, Guizhou, China
> 482 feet high / 147 meters high
> (492) foot span / (150) meter span
> 
> http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Qingshui_Bridge
> 
> View attachment 320146
> 
> 
> View attachment 320149
> View attachment 320147
> View attachment 320148



These villagers are sitting on a gold mine. Their houses are located in prime location (beside rolling hills). These type of houses in anywhere around the world will fetch huge $$$$.

In HK, a house by the mountain is $30million USD easily. In Canada, in my area it's in the $5+ million CAD range.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Jlaw said:


> These villagers are sitting on a gold mine. Their houses are located in prime location (beside rolling hills). These type of houses in anywhere around the world will fetch huge $$$$.
> 
> In HK, a house by the mountain is $30million USD easily. In Canada, it's in the $5+ million CAD range. People in Canada will pay big bucks for this type of location, far away from the big cities.



Let us keep these jewels for ourselves, please. You are right they are prcieless.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

Sinopakfriend said:


> Let us keep these jewels for ourselves, please. You are right they are prcieless.


I wasn't referring selling to foreigners. I'm saying that houses by the mountain in the west go for a lot of money.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

@Jlaw @Sinopakfriend That's why the world outside is so colourful, but to them, their own home is the most heavenly.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

AndrewJin said:


> @Jlaw @Sinopakfriend That's why the world outside is so colourful, but to them, their own home is the most heavenly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 320530



This is like the old Chinese painting, my friends. 

Evey land has its own Qi. 

Where there is Tao, Qi flows...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Jiaozhou Bay Bridge*
*Qingdao City, Shandong Province*
The easternmost section of 1795km* G22 Qingdao–Lanzhou Expressway*










*Jiaozhou Bay Bridge* (or Qingdao Haiwan Bridge) is a 26.7 km long roadway bridge in eastern China's Shandong province, which is part of the 41.58 km (25.84 mi) Jiaozhou Bay Connection Project. As of December 2012, Guinness World Records lists the Jiaozhou Bay Bridge as the world's longest bridge over water (aggregate length) at 41.58 km.





*Qingdao City*
*Level: *sub-provincial city
*Divisions: *6 districts + 4 county-level cities 
Population: 9 million (urban districts 6 million)
*GDP:* $140 billion, per capita $16,000
*Area: *11282km2
*



*@Sinopakfriend @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @ahojunk @PaklovesTurkiye @Śakra @Nilgiri @cirr et al

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

AndrewJin said:


> *Jiaozhou Bay Bridge*
> *Shandong Province, Eastern China*
> The easternmost section of 1795km* G22 Qingdao–Lanzhou Expressway*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 320815
> 
> 
> *Jiaozhou Bay Bridge* (or Qingdao Haiwan Bridge) is a 26.7 km long roadway bridge in eastern China's Shandong province, which is part of the 41.58 km (25.84 mi) Jiaozhou Bay Connection Project. As of December 2012, Guinness World Records lists the Jiaozhou Bay Bridge as the world's longest bridge over water (aggregate length) at 41.58 km.
> View attachment 320814



Now the under sea tunnel and bridge to Tiawan. 

This needs to happen now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Sinopakfriend said:


> Now the under sea tunnel and bridge to Tiawan.
> 
> This needs to happen now.


Avoid driving on the cross-bay bridge at Friday night!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

AndrewJin said:


> Avoid driving on the cross-bay bridge at Friday night!
> View attachment 320823
> View attachment 320822
> View attachment 320821



Don't drive much. But will do so nevertheless....beautiful pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Sinopakfriend said:


> Don't drive much. But will do so nevertheless....beautiful pictures.


Seldom drive now.....Always subway+bus+HSR+didi car

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

AndrewJin said:


> Seldom drive now.....Always subway+bus+HSR+didi car



Public transport is really wonderful. 

Besides, don't like the chaos of the road. 

Young people drive carelessly nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Sinopakfriend said:


> Public transport is really wonderful.
> 
> Besides, don't like the chaos of the road.
> 
> Young people drive carelessly nowadays.


Late this year we'll inaugurate a new cross-Han River subway in Wuhan and an airport subway, as well as an intercity HSR to airport and satellite cities (will eventually extend to Xi'an in Northwest China).








2020

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

AndrewJin said:


> Late this year we'll inaugurate a new cross-Han River subway in Wuhan and an airport subway, as well as an intercity HSR to airport and satellite cities (will eventually extend to Xi'an in Northwest China).
> 
> 
> View attachment 320828
> 
> 
> 2020
> 
> View attachment 320827



Great. Just wonderful. Step by step, China is moving towards a greener GDP. Public transport is the key.
Along with NEV initiative by the central government. 

I for one would like to see electric cars than hybrids. But this is a good start. Besides public transport offers time to read and reflect. Looking out of the window...seeing things flashing by...

Just like when one was a child. Only now it is just too fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Sinopakfriend said:


> Great. Just wonderful. Step by step, China is moving towards a greener GDP. Public transport is the key.
> Along with NEV initiative by the central government.
> 
> I for one would like to see electric cars than hybrids. But this is a good start. Besides public transport offers time to read and reflect. Looking out of the window...seeing things flashing by...
> 
> Just like when one was a child. Only now it is just too fast.


Even Urumqi will launch her first subway in 2017! (200+km lines planned)
And use made-in-Xinjiang tunnel boring machines!













*Must save people from Urumqi's congested urban roads!*
*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Any Chinese city has multiple faces!
Traditional elements and modernity harmoniously coexist*

*Ningbo City
15th biggest city of mainland China (economy)
*
(after Guangdong, Jiangsu and Shandong provinces)









*Expressway Network around Ningbo*

Hangzhou Bay ring expressway (G9211).
The Yongtaiwen expressway (G15)
The Yongjin expressway (G1512)
The Huyong expressway (G15)
The Yongzhou expressway (G9211)
The G1501 Ningbo Ring Expressway
The G15W2 Ningbo–Dongguan Expressway
*Metro*
Subway line 1 & 2 in operation

*High-speed Railway*
Hangzhou-Ningbo HSR
Ningbo-Taizhou-Wenzhou HSR





*The modern face*
*Population: *8 million
*Area: *9,816.23 km2
*GDP:* $16000 per capita
*Growth: *6.8% ( H1 2016)
*Government revenue: *200 billion yuan（$31 billion)
*












Bridge to Zhoushan Island*





*Ningbo's HSR station*









@yusheng R u from Ningbo?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Traditional face of Ningbo















*
@Śakra @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Nilgiri @Echo_419 @Bussard Ramjet @PaklovesTurkiye @litefire @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Godman @terranMarine @Jguo @ahojunk @Gufi @waz @Chinese-Dragon @cnleio @yusheng @rcrmj @bobsm @hirobo2 @Jguo et al

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*continued 

The pride of ancient city of Ningbo!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng

http://v.ifeng.com/vblog/others/201412/0448d9dd-7dea-5e5a-7c04-12b3ec9e9241.shtml
above Vedi is 3minutes clip air view of today's NIngbo。


http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjEzMDE3Mjgw.html
above clip is ninghtview of ningbo time-lapse photography

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjgwNzI5MzAw.html?from=y1.2-1-175.3.7-1.1-1-1-6-0
ningbo time-lapse photography

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

yusheng said:


> http://v.ifeng.com/vblog/others/201412/0448d9dd-7dea-5e5a-7c04-12b3ec9e9241.shtml
> above Vedi is 3minutes clip air view of today's NIngbo。
> 
> 
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjEzMDE3Mjgw.html
> above clip is ninghtview of ningbo time-lapse photography
> 
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjgwNzI5MzAw.html?from=y1.2-1-175.3.7-1.1-1-1-6-0
> ningbo time-lapse photography
> 
> View attachment 321326


I've been there twice, once was during my high school graduation trip and once as freshman in college with my teammates....All I remember was the old shabby railway station and beautiful lakes and rivers in the downtown...And of course amazing seafood!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

AndrewJin, ningbo has too many rivers and bridges.

zhoushan (islands) city, once it is a part of ningbo, is connected to ningbo by huge bridges.









these bridges are not hangzhou bay bridges, these bridges connect ningbo mainland to zhoushan islands city:
jingtang bridge:







西堠门大桥xihoumeng bridge的通车改写了世界十大悬索桥的排序。西堠门大桥主跨径达到了1650米，仅次于日本明石海峡大桥（主跨1991米），是世界第二大悬索桥，钢箱梁长度世界第一

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

ningbo lingqiao was built in 1936 by Germany, survived from bombing by Japanese, now it renewed, during the time its repairing, a temporary bridge was built nearby:












stone bridge in park, and such bridges once took the main roles all among the ningbo city which was built on a river net.











ningbo dongqian lake, where headquarter of PLAN east sea fleet locats.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

new bridges in NIngbo:

wantou bridge:







qinglingwan bridge:





mingzhou bridge:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

yusheng said:


> AndrewJin, ningbo has too many rivers and bridges.
> 
> zhoushan (islands) city, once it is a part of ningbo, is connected to ningbo by huge bridges.
> View attachment 321432
> 
> View attachment 321438
> 
> 
> these bridges are not hangzhou bay bridges, these bridges connect ningbo mainland to zhoushan islands city:
> jingtang bridge:
> View attachment 321433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 西堠门大桥xihoumeng bridge的通车改写了世界十大悬索桥的排序。西堠门大桥主跨径达到了1650米，仅次于日本明石海峡大桥（主跨1991米），是世界第二大悬索桥，钢箱梁长度世界第一
> View attachment 321435
> View attachment 321434


Ningbo has some of the most magnificent cross-bay/strait bridges in China.
But in terms of river bridge, no province can beat Hubei and Chongqing!

The newly opened Zhixi Bridge in Yichang City, home to 3 Gorge Dam
The purpose is to replace the old road on top of the Gezhou Dam.





*Yichang City's sixth Yangtze River Bridge*
*Zhixi Yangtze River Bridge **(18 July 2016)*
3.23km long
2.8 billion yuan
6 lanes

















The bridge is named after *Zhixi Pavilion *
built 10 centuries ago during Song Dynasty







yusheng said:


> ningbo lingqiao was built in 1936 by Germany, survived from bombing by Japanese, now it renewed, during the time its repairing, a temporary bridge was built nearby:
> View attachment 321440
> 
> View attachment 321444
> View attachment 321445
> 
> 
> stone bridge in park, and such bridges once took the main roles all among the ningbo city which was built on a river net.
> View attachment 321441
> View attachment 321442
> View attachment 321443
> 
> 
> ningbo dongqian lake, where headquarter of PLAN east sea fleet locats.
> View attachment 321446


This is a very ideal place of PLAN!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Large equipments are seen at the construction site of a comprehensive underground pipeline project in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, July 29, 2016. The city planned to construct eight comprehensive underground pipeline projects this year, with a total length of 44.1 kilometers. The comprehensive projects have enough space for pipes of power supply, telecommunication, TV broadcasting, water supply, drainage and heat supply. (Xinhua/Li An)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng

AndrewJin said:


> Ningbo has some of the most magnificent cross-bay/strait bridges in China.
> But in terms of river bridge, no province can beat Hubei and Chongqing!
> This is a very ideal place of PLAN!



Yes, ningbo rivers are samll compared with Yangzhi river, the bridges in NIngbo is easier to build than other place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

_*This video is the first detailed aerial view of Longjiang bridge*
including upstream and downstream, the waterfall below the bridge and the abandoned Yunnan-Burma road_
(for previous videos see #27 on page 2 & #138 on page 10)

*Longjiang Bridge on S10 Baoshan-Tengchong Provincial Expressway*
*Bridging the distance between China and Burma *






这是首次对云南龙江大桥的详细航拍，包括远景、上空、桥底、引桥、上下游等。注意看桥头处下方有一不小瀑布，可惜桥上看不见，以后或许可以开发。接近结尾处能看到上游旧公路桥，那桥不远处是旧滇缅公路铁索桥，已废弃。旧滇缅公路是盘旋到沟底再上坡的，通往缅甸密支那。龙江大桥远景能看出显著的云南特色：峡谷宽而不深，和贵州、两湖西部的陡峭峡谷形成鲜明对比。正因为这种地形，龙江大桥主跨达1296米，桥面高仅有290米

*Longjiang Bridge 龙江大桥*
*(literally Dragon River Bridge)*
Wuhexiang, Yunnan, China
958 feet high / 292 meters high
3,924 foot span / 1,196 meter span
total length 2470m





http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Longjiang_Bridge
(source of photos and description_

The Longjiang River is the largest obstacle along the S10 Baoteng spur expressway that branches off from the G56 to the city of Tengchong in western Yunnan Province. To get across the 300 meter deep river gorge, the engineers have designed the longest span high bridge on earth with a tower to tower distance of 3,924 feet (1,196 meters) - nearly as long as the Golden Gate Bridge. Longjiang surpassed the distance of both Aizhai and Balinghe Bridges which previously held the long span record honors among the world's highest bridges.

The Longjiang crossing is also unique among China's big mountain suspension bridges with a thin steel box girder deck that breaks away from the traditional truss deck used on earlier bridges like Siduhe, Balinghe, Lishuihe and Aizhai. Yunnan's Puli Bridge also has a steel box deck. The tallest tower on Longjiang Bridge measures 167 meters in height.






@Kiss_of_the_Dragon @LTE-TDD @simple Brain @Śakra @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @PaklovesTurkiye @litefire @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Godman @terranMarine @Jguo @ahojunk @Gufi @waz @yusheng @hirobo2 @long_ @Three_Kingdoms @faithfulguy @TaiShang @oprih @Nadhem Of Ibelin @Stranagor @Mista @CAPRICORN-88 @Ankit Kumar 002 @itachii @Srinivas @ahojunk @Jlaw et al

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
22


----------



## 艹艹艹

基建狂魔

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

_*continued on Longjiang Bridge and Tengchong County
*_
Beautiful Tengchong County, another reason for me to travel in Yunnan Province for the 5th time
Ancient town, amazing food, spring, volcano, wetland, WWII history, minority culture, etc, all in One County










*Let's go base jumping!*





*Tengchong County
The new spotlight of China's booming tourism 

Downtown









Volcano 








Wetland





Farmland 





Mountains 






to be continued 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Grevion

AndrewJin said:


> View attachment 321978


That's an engineering marvel to be honest. 
Plus that last photo make you feels like you really will be driving among the clouds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*continued on Tengchong County 

In memory of Chinese Expeditionary Force (Burma)
Less we forget 200,000 Chinese soldiers who sacrificed their life during the Burma Campaign against Japan*
Museum and mausoleum in Tengchong County
*


















Spring






*

*Ancient village *






*Tengchong County*, with the opening of the new expressway and the inauguration of Shanghai-Kunming HSR in December, will become a second Lijiang in Yunnan Province. Get prepared to the unstoppable influx of investment and tourists!



long_ said:


> 基建狂魔


Finally, these isolated counties with uncountable natural and cultural recourses can welcome tourists across the nation!



litefire said:


> That's an engineering marvel to be honest.
> Plus that last photo make you feels like you really will be driving among the clouds.


Welcome to China's Southwest, home to the majority of world's high bridges!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## waz

One of the best threads on here. China looks wonderful.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Srinivas

As always chinese dream big and construct big things !

Beautiful China !



AndrewJin said:


> _*This video is the first detailed aerial view of Longjiang bridge*
> including upstream and downstream, the waterfall below the bridge and the abandoned Yunnan-Burma road_
> (for previous videos see #27 on page 2 & #138 on page 10)
> 
> *Longjiang Bridge on S10 Baoshan-Tengchong Provincial Expressway*
> *Bridging the distance between China and Burma *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 这是首次对云南龙江大桥的详细航拍，包括远景、上空、桥底、引桥、上下游等。注意看桥头处下方有一不小瀑布，可惜桥上看不见，以后或许可以开发。接近结尾处能看到上游旧公路桥，那桥不远处是旧滇缅公路铁索桥，已废弃。旧滇缅公路是盘旋到沟底再上坡的，通往缅甸密支那。龙江大桥远景能看出显著的云南特色：峡谷宽而不深，和贵州、两湖西部的陡峭峡谷形成鲜明对比。正因为这种地形，龙江大桥主跨达1296米，桥面高仅有290米
> 
> *Longjiang Bridge 龙江大桥*
> *(literally Dragon River Bridge)*
> Wuhexiang, Yunnan, China
> 958 feet high / 292 meters high
> 3,924 foot span / 1,196 meter span
> total length 2470m
> View attachment 321973
> 
> 
> http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Longjiang_Bridge
> (source of photos and description_
> 
> The Longjiang River is the largest obstacle along the S10 Baoteng spur expressway that branches off from the G56 to the city of Tengchong in western Yunnan Province. To get across the 300 meter deep river gorge, the engineers have designed the longest span high bridge on earth with a tower to tower distance of 3,924 feet (1,196 meters) - nearly as long as the Golden Gate Bridge. Longjiang surpassed the distance of both Aizhai and Balinghe Bridges which previously held the long span record honors among the world's highest bridges.
> 
> The Longjiang crossing is also unique among China's big mountain suspension bridges with a thin steel box girder deck that breaks away from the traditional truss deck used on earlier bridges like Siduhe, Balinghe, Lishuihe and Aizhai. Yunnan's Puli Bridge also has a steel box deck. The tallest tower on Longjiang Bridge measures 167 meters in height.
> 
> View attachment 321972
> 
> 
> @Kiss_of_the_Dragon @LTE-TDD @simple Brain @Śakra @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @PaklovesTurkiye @litefire @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Godman @terranMarine @Jguo @ahojunk @Gufi @waz @yusheng @hirobo2 @long_ @Three_Kingdoms @faithfulguy @TaiShang @oprih @Nadhem Of Ibelin @Stranagor @Mista @CAPRICORN-88 @Ankit Kumar 002 @itachii @Srinivas @ahojunk @Jlaw et al
> 
> View attachment 321975
> View attachment 321977
> View attachment 321976
> View attachment 321979
> View attachment 321978

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## simple Brain

long_ said:


> 基建狂魔



Man this is simply astonishing, you know in my free time I always try to check out the recent roads, Railways or upcoming projects development in China. I couldn't find much on YouTube don't know literally why? But whatever I watch it amuses me a lot. China is shaping herself in a completely positive way. There is this video on YouTube which mentions the upcoming and ongoing projects in China and I watched it like 3 times. I wish I could find more to familiarize myself with more of a creative work that is going on in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gibbs

AndrewJin said:


> _*This video is the first detailed aerial view of Longjiang bridge*
> including upstream and downstream, the waterfall below the bridge and the abandoned Yunnan-Burma road_
> (for previous videos see #27 on page 2 & #138 on page 10)
> 
> *Longjiang Bridge on S10 Baoshan-Tengchong Provincial Expressway*
> *Bridging the distance between China and Burma *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 这是首次对云南龙江大桥的详细航拍，包括远景、上空、桥底、引桥、上下游等。注意看桥头处下方有一不小瀑布，可惜桥上看不见，以后或许可以开发。接近结尾处能看到上游旧公路桥，那桥不远处是旧滇缅公路铁索桥，已废弃。旧滇缅公路是盘旋到沟底再上坡的，通往缅甸密支那。龙江大桥远景能看出显著的云南特色：峡谷宽而不深，和贵州、两湖西部的陡峭峡谷形成鲜明对比。正因为这种地形，龙江大桥主跨达1296米，桥面高仅有290米
> 
> *Longjiang Bridge 龙江大桥*
> *(literally Dragon River Bridge)*
> Wuhexiang, Yunnan, China
> 958 feet high / 292 meters high
> 3,924 foot span / 1,196 meter span
> total length 2470m
> View attachment 321973
> 
> 
> http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Longjiang_Bridge
> (source of photos and description_
> 
> The Longjiang River is the largest obstacle along the S10 Baoteng spur expressway that branches off from the G56 to the city of Tengchong in western Yunnan Province. To get across the 300 meter deep river gorge, the engineers have designed the longest span high bridge on earth with a tower to tower distance of 3,924 feet (1,196 meters) - nearly as long as the Golden Gate Bridge. Longjiang surpassed the distance of both Aizhai and Balinghe Bridges which previously held the long span record honors among the world's highest bridges.
> 
> The Longjiang crossing is also unique among China's big mountain suspension bridges with a thin steel box girder deck that breaks away from the traditional truss deck used on earlier bridges like Siduhe, Balinghe, Lishuihe and Aizhai. Yunnan's Puli Bridge also has a steel box deck. The tallest tower on Longjiang Bridge measures 167 meters in height.
> 
> View attachment 321972
> 
> 
> @Kiss_of_the_Dragon @LTE-TDD @simple Brain @Śakra @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @PaklovesTurkiye @litefire @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Godman @terranMarine @Jguo @ahojunk @Gufi @waz @yusheng @hirobo2 @long_ @Three_Kingdoms @faithfulguy @TaiShang @oprih @Nadhem Of Ibelin @Stranagor @Mista @CAPRICORN-88 @Ankit Kumar 002 @itachii @Srinivas @ahojunk @Jlaw et al
> 
> View attachment 321975
> View attachment 321977
> View attachment 321976
> View attachment 321979
> View attachment 321978



Now thats what you call a freaking architectural wonder !! Amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*A new high bridge capital in the making: Xingyi City*
*Capital of Southwest Guizhou Autonomous Prefecture of Miao & Buyi*
*Guizhou Province, Southwest China*

*Scenery of Xingyi City*
*An **adventurous destination for outdoor activities *
*



*Video description: This video is mostly about scenery in Xingyi City and around regions. From 2:42 to 3:11 Malinghe gorge with the Malinghe old arch can be seen. The old arch is 143m high with a span of 100m. There are still many larger high bridges under construction in Malinghe River Gorge ,east of downtown Xingyi. This section of Malinghe river will become a high bridge area of the highest density in the world, characterised by 7 high bridges within 10km, 5 of them higher than 200m.



*Xingyi City*
*Location*: At the border of 3 provinces (Guizhou, Yunnan and Guangxi)
*Population: *0.84 million. *Minorities*: 20.86%
*Urbanisation*: 53.2%
*GDP per capita: *40267 yuan ($6100) (2015)
*Administration:* 8 subdistricts and 22 towns/townships











*Transport of Xingyi City
Expressway: *G78 Shantou-Kunming, S65 Qinglong-Xingyi, S50 Huishui-Xingyi
*Expressway under construction: *Panshui-Xingyi, Qujin-Xingyi
*National highway*: G324, G246
*Airport*: services to 11 cities
*Railway*: Nanning-Kunming Railway
*Railway under construction or planned*: Guiyang-Xingyi High-speed Railway (250km/h), Xingyi-Ganzhou rapid railway(200km/h)
*Metro*: 5 tram lines, Line 1 to open in 2018


*Downtown Xingyi*











@Kiss_of_the_Dragon @LTE-TDD @simple Brain @Śakra @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @PaklovesTurkiye @litefire @Local_Legend @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Godman @terranMarine @Jguo @ahojunk @Gufi @waz @yusheng @hirobo2 @long_ @Three_Kingdoms @faithfulguy @TaiShang @oprih @Nadhem Of Ibelin @Stranagor @Mista @CAPRICORN-88 @Ankit Kumar 002 @itachii @Srinivas @ahojunk @Jlaw @Echo_419 @Sinopakfriend @Rasengan @Spectre @AViet @Arryn @Nan Yang @kuge @70U63 et al

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*continued on Xingyi City

Tourism in Xingyi City: an emerging and promisng industry
Comprehensive tourist income in 2015: 10.3 billion yuan ($1.6 billion), 24.1% up

Promoting tourism in mountainous Southwest China
by prioritising infrastructure projects *

Visitors attend an exhibition held during the 1st International Mountain Tourism Conference in Xingyi City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 10, 2015. About 1,000 representatives from 30 countries and regions participated in the conference on topics about the development of mountain tourism. The promotion of eco-tourism and experimental tourism in mountain area would be highlighted. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)





*Scenery of Xingyi City*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Continued on Xingyi City

Transport of Xingyi City
Expressway: *G78 Shantou-Kunming, S65 Qinglong-Xingyi, S50 Huishui-Xingyi
*Expressway under construction: *Panshui-Xingyi, Qujin-Xingyi
*National highway*: G324, G246
*Airport*: services to 11 cities
*Railway*: Nanning-Kunming Railway
*Railway under construction or planned*: Guiyang-Xingyi High-speed Railway (250km/h), Xingyi-Ganzhou rapid railway(200km/h)
*Metro*: 5 tram lines, Line 1 to open in 2018

*Bridges*
There are many large high bridges under construction in Malinghe River Gorge, east of downtown Xingyi. This section of Malinghe river will become a high bridge area of the highest density in the world, characterised by 7 high bridges within 10km, 5 of them higher than 200m.

---------------------------

*Malinghe Bridge Zhaozhuang (2019) 
(6 lanes+ 2 lanes for trams+ 2 pedestrian lanes)*
Xingyi, Guizhou, China
1,079 feet high / 329 meters high
1,345 foot span / 410 meter span








-------------------

*Malinghe Bridge Shankun (2011) (part of Shantou-Kunming Expressway)*
Xingyi, Guizhou, China
790 feet high / 241 meters high
1,181 foot span / 360 meter span













----------------------------

*Maling Gorge Arch Bridge （20th century)*
Below the old arch is the national scenic park, Maling River
*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Gibbs said:


> Now thats what you call a freaking architectural wonder !! Amazing


Haha.
I'd rather call it "moderately" freaking, if compared to the other bridges.
But indeed, this bridge means a lot to local people who used to waste their time on the zigzag mountainous highway. That's why local minority singers made a music video about the bridge...





This bridge and expressway announces the real beginning of local tourism.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

simple Brain said:


> Man this is simply astonishing, you know in my free time I always try to check out the recent roads, Railways or upcoming projects development in China. I couldn't find much on YouTube don't know literally why? But whatever I watch it amuses me a lot. China is shaping herself in a completely positive way. There is this video on YouTube which mentions the upcoming and ongoing projects in China and I watched it like 3 times. I wish I could find more to familiarize myself with more of a creative work that is going on in China.


One very good website about world's high bridges, nearly all online English recourses are from this website.
http://highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=List_of_500_Highest_International_Bridges

Should u have some interest in railway, specifically high-speed railway, check my thread https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-hsr-news-and-information：original-translations.363685/

metro
https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-metro-news-updates.412018/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## simple Brain

AndrewJin said:


> One very good website about world's high bridges, nearly all online English recourses are from this website.
> http://highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=List_of_500_Highest_International_Bridges
> 
> Should u have some interest in railway, specifically high-speed railway, check my thread https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-hsr-news-and-information：original-translations.363685/
> 
> metro
> https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-metro-news-updates.412018/



Thanks mate, that was extremely helpful, cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

China has a really long and great history when it comes to engineering and also conisdering China's size and geography mgeaprojects specially in Transport are needed and they are also happening. Chinese also have developed quality breaking the previous stereotypes of Chinese stuff being cheap and low quality.
An example from Sri Lanka on Chinese quality is in Sri Lankan Railway Chinese made DMUs have shown to be far superior to Indian made DMUs in Quality and the Indian DMUs are known for frequent breakdowns and Railway staff are even protesting against buying more of those

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## dy1022

Godman said:


> China has a really long and great history when it comes to engineering and also conisdering China's size and geography mgeaprojects specially in Transport are needed and they are also happening. Chinese also have developed quality breaking the previous stereotypes of Chinese stuff being cheap and low quality.
> An example from Sri Lanka on Chinese quality is in Sri Lankan Railway Chinese made DMUs have shown to be far superior to Indian made DMUs in Quality and the Indian DMUs are known for frequent breakdowns and Railway staff are even protesting against buying more of those





Buy more from China please !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Aerial view of Humen Pearl River bridge*
*Part of G9411 Dongguan-Foshan National Expressway

Total length* 4.6km (total length 15.76km)
*Longest span* 888 m (suspension) 270 m (segmental)
*Capacity per day*: 120,000 vehicles
*Speed*: 120km/h












*Humen Pearl River Bridge*

The *Humen Pearl River Bridge* is a bridge over the Humen, Pearl River in Guangdong Province, southern China. It consists of two main spans - a suspension bridge section and a segmental concrete section. It connects the Nansha District of Guangzhou to Humen Town of Dongguan. Completed in 1997, the the suspension bridge has a main span of 888 meters, and the segmental concrete section's main span of 237 meters is among the longest such spans in the world. It forms part of the G9411 Dongguan–Foshan Expressway. A newer bridge known as *Humen No.2 Brige* (Chinese:虎门二桥) , built to reduce the traffic problems on the Humen Bridge, is under construction.









Relics of the anti-British/French Second Opium War below Humen Bridge






*Too congested!!
The second Humen Bridge is being constructed
Open in 2018!
12.87km long, 8 lanes expressway


















*
@Kiss_of_the_Dragon @LTE-TDD @simple Brain @Śakra @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @PaklovesTurkiye @litefire @Local_Legend @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Godman @terranMarine @Jguo @ahojunk @Gufi @waz @yusheng @hirobo2 @long_ @Three_Kingdoms @faithfulguy @TaiShang @oprih @Nadhem Of Ibelin @Stranagor @Mista @CAPRICORN-88 @itachii @Srinivas @ahojunk @Jlaw @Echo_419 @Sinopakfriend @Rasengan @Spectre @AViet @Arryn @Nan Yang @kuge @70U63 @Shotgunner51 @pher @XiaoYaoZi @Chinese Bamboo @Jguo @jkroo @Ankit Kumar 002 @The Sandman @Sinopakfriend @FairAndUnbiased @sweetgrape @hirobo2 @Mista et al





cirr said:


> WTF?!
> 
> I won't set my foot on this even if you give me a million yuan. NO!!!


What a coward!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Ones shared by @AndrewJin are definitely more scary. That entirely glass bridge in Zhangjiajie that seems like going nowhere?


Try this!

Huashan is one of five most sacred mountains in China for over 4000 years. Huashan cliff planks were first built in Yuan dynasty (13th century) by Taoist priests, located behind it's main peak——south peak, facing the canyon more than 1000m deep. Now iron chain and safe rope have been added.









Not for @cirr























@Götterdämmerung @Godman @Gibbs @anant_s @Śakra @terranMarine @anant_s @cirr @XiaoYaoZi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

Spectacular bridge with one of the tallest piers in the world
2016-08-02 00:05:16 | CRIENGLISH.com | Web Editor: Huang Shan

The Labajin beam bridge is located near Yingjing in Sichuan Province on the G5 Beijing-Kunming Expressway.

Its No. 10 pier rises 600 feet (about 182.5 meters) from the foundation and supports the ends of the two largest spans of 656 feet (200 meters).

With a total length of 1,140 meters, the bridge also has a parking area that allows tourists to take in the amazing view.





Labajin Bridge near Yingjing of Ya’an in southwest China's Sichuan Province.





Labajin Bridge near Yingjing of Ya’an in southwest China's Sichuan Province.





Labajin Bridge near Yingjing of Ya’an in southwest China's Sichuan Province.





Labajin Bridge near Yingjing of Ya’an in southwest China's Sichuan Province.





Labajin Bridge near Yingjing of Ya’an in southwest China's Sichuan Province.





Labajin Bridge near Yingjing of Ya’an in southwest China's Sichuan Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> Spectacular bridge with one of the tallest piers in the world
> 2016-08-02 00:05:16 | CRIENGLISH.com | Web Editor: Huang Shan
> 
> The Labajin beam bridge is located near Yingjing in Sichuan Province on the G5 Beijing-Kunming Expressway.
> 
> Its No. 10 pier rises 600 feet (about 182.5 meters) from the foundation and supports the ends of the two largest spans of 656 feet (200 meters).
> 
> With a total length of 1,140 meters, the bridge also has a parking area that allows tourists to take in the amazing view.
> 
> View attachment 322882
> 
> Labajin Bridge near Yingjing of Ya’an in southwest China's Sichuan Province.
> 
> View attachment 322883
> 
> Labajin Bridge near Yingjing of Ya’an in southwest China's Sichuan Province.
> 
> View attachment 322884
> 
> Labajin Bridge near Yingjing of Ya’an in southwest China's Sichuan Province.
> 
> View attachment 322885
> 
> Labajin Bridge near Yingjing of Ya’an in southwest China's Sichuan Province.
> 
> View attachment 322886
> 
> Labajin Bridge near Yingjing of Ya’an in southwest China's Sichuan Province.
> 
> View attachment 322887
> 
> Labajin Bridge near Yingjing of Ya’an in southwest China's Sichuan Province.


This expressway, from Beijing in the North to Kunming in Southwest is indeed an epic project.
However, not a single expressway can beat Guizhou Province's crazy expressway network!
Probably the new expressway that will link Ya'an to Xinduqiao (ultimately to Lhasa) can make a new record.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

_*Introducing one of the most beautiful river bridges in my city*_
*Yingwuzhou Yangtze River Bridge*
*  Wuhan City, Central China*

*



*

*Yingwuzhou Yangtze River Bridge*

The Yingwuzhou Yangtze River Bridge (Chinese: 鹦鹉洲长江大桥) is a highway bridge over the Yangtze River in Wuhan, Hubei Province, China. It is one of the longest suspension bridges in the world with two consecutive 850 m (2,790 ft) spans. The bridge cost 3.08 billion yuan to build and opened on December 28, 2014.

Yingwuzhou literally means "parrot island", a famous island that was mentioned many times in Tang dynasty poems, but has now been part of Hanyang due to the redirection of the river.













------------------------------

*The city of Wuhan*
*The capital of Yangtze River bridges *
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bridges_and_tunnels_across_the_Yangtze_River

















*Beijing-Hong Kong high-speed railway bridge (the first layer)








*

@Kiss_of_the_Dragon @LTE-TDD @simple Brain @Śakra @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @PaklovesTurkiye @litefire @Local_Legend @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Godman @terranMarine @Jguo @ahojunk @Gufi @waz @yusheng @hirobo2 @long_ @Three_Kingdoms @faithfulguy @TaiShang @oprih @Nadhem Of Ibelin @Stranagor @Mista @CAPRICORN-88 @itachii @Srinivas @ahojunk @Jlaw @Echo_419 @Sinopakfriend @Rasengan @Spectre @AViet @Arryn @Nan Yang @kuge @70U63 @Shotgunner51 @pher @XiaoYaoZi @Chinese Bamboo @Jguo @jkroo @Ankit Kumar 002 @The Sandman et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 艹艹艹

*The photo shows the Labajin Bridge near Yingjing of Ya’an in southwest China's Sichuan Province. 
The Labajin beam bridge is located near Yingjing in Sichuan Province on the G5 Beijing-Kunming Expressway.
Its No. 10 pier rises 600 feet (about 182.5 meters) from the foundation and supports the ends of the two largest spans of 656 feet (200 meters).
With a total length of 1,140 meters, the bridge also has a parking area that allows tourists to take in the amazing view.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*China's tourist infratructure series: Build it, people will come!

Footbridge?!
Yes, crazy footbridge open in Eastern China's Shandong Province!
Inside Yimeng Mountain Yinzuotianmeng Scenic Park, Linyi City
A new park in the making in 2016
*
Shandong Province has never been a place in China known for high bridges. That all changed in 2016 when the giant Yinzuotianmeng Footbridge opened with a near record breaking main span of 420 meters. Among other footbridges in the world, only the Wanjiazhai Dam and Zhangjiajie Glass Footbridge have longer main spans. 

The Yinzuotianmeng Footbridge is the 5th highest footbridge in the world after the Zhangjiajie Glass, Tianjishan, Sochi SkyBridge and Niouc Footbridges.








---------------------------------------------

*Build it, people will come!
The new scenic park opened on 16 July 2016
Estimated total investment: 5 billion yuan*
(http://www.ymstm.com/plus/list.php?tid=1)

*Footbridge, glass platform, chute, cable car, local cuisine, folk culture, Taoist temples....
One of Shandong Province's 19 key tourist investment projects in 2015 *
Invested by Shandong Commercial Group with assistance from Feixian County
*
Phase one of the park. More scenery and facilities to open!*






























*
Chinese folk song called Yimeng Mountain
Linyi City, Shandong Province*





@Kiss_of_the_Dragon @LTE-TDD @simple Brain @Śakra @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @PaklovesTurkiye @litefire @Local_Legend @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Godman @terranMarine @Jguo @ahojunk @Gufi @waz @yusheng @hirobo2 @long_ @Three_Kingdoms @faithfulguy @TaiShang @oprih @Nadhem Of Ibelin @Stranagor @Mista @CAPRICORN-88 @itachii @Srinivas @ahojunk @Jlaw @Echo_419 @Sinopakfriend @Rasengan @Spectre @AViet @Arryn @Nan Yang @kuge @70U63 @Shotgunner51 @pher @XiaoYaoZi @Chinese Bamboo @Jguo @jkroo @Ankit Kumar 002 @The Sandman et al

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*continued 

Transport to the new Yimeng Mountain Scenic Park in Feixian County of Linyi City
Served by two national expressways*
Menglianggu exit of G2 Beijing-Shanghai Expressway 10km.
Feixian County exit of G1511 Rizhao-Lankao Expressway, 15km










*The City of Linyi*
*Administration: 3 districts+9 counties*
*Area*: 17191km2
*Population*: 11 million (metro, 3 districts: 2.7 million)
*GDP per capita*: $5900
(second lowest in the province, only one quarter of the highest in the province)

*






*

*Transport of Linyi City*
*Airport:* Linyi Airport
*High-speed Rail: *planned, the second Beijing-Shanghai HSR, Southern Shandong HSR
*Expressway: *G2, G15, G25, G1511, S38

*Electric bus in Linyi*











*Linyi-Europe freight train*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zain Malik

long_ said:


> *The photo shows the Labajin Bridge near Yingjing of Ya’an in southwest China's Sichuan Province.
> The Labajin beam bridge is located near Yingjing in Sichuan Province on the G5 Beijing-Kunming Expressway.
> Its No. 10 pier rises 600 feet (about 182.5 meters) from the foundation and supports the ends of the two largest spans of 656 feet (200 meters).
> With a total length of 1,140 meters, the bridge also has a parking area that allows tourists to take in the amazing view.*


Simply Awesome....!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zain Malik



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 艹艹艹

Zain Malik said:


> View attachment 323224
> View attachment 323225
> View attachment 323226
> View attachment 323227
> View attachment 323228
> View attachment 323229
> View attachment 323230


*Thank you for your supplement.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Some videos about this section (Yan'an-Xichang) of G5 Beijing-Kunming Expressway















*Check my own photos of this section*
https://defence.pk/threads/chinas-answer-to-future-challenges.389106/page-2#post-7468126















*


Detailed information*
http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Ganhaizi_Bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zain Malik

long_ said:


> *Thank you for your supplement.*


Pleasure...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> *The City of Linyi*
> *Administration: 3 districts+9 counties*
> *Area*: 17191km2
> *Population*: 11 million (metro, 3 districts: 2.7 million)
> *GDP per capita*: $5900
> (second lowest in the province, only one quarter of the highest in the province)


.
@AndrewJin 

The GDP per capita is $5900 for Linyi prefecture city. I assume it would be higher in the metro area.

Looks to me that $5900 is a bit low for the coastal region. Is that right?


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> .
> @AndrewJin
> 
> The GDP per capita is $5900 for Linyi prefecture city. I assume it would be higher in the metro area.
> 
> Looks to me that $5900 is a bit low for the coastal region. Is that right?


First of all, it's truth that Linyi is relatively underdeveloped compared to other parts of Shandong Province (the highest GDP per capita in Shandong reaches 20000+ dollars in several cities).

Secondly, a prefecture-level city in China, which is under direct administration of a province, is a total different notion from cities abroad. A prefecture-level city is composed of
1)* several urban districts*, forming the "metro"; these urban districts are similar to cities abroad
2) *several county or county-level cities*. They are usually in the outskirt, each is composed of a main town and numerous towns/townships surrounding the main town. These are basically countryside-domniated regions (county-level city has higher urbanisation than county).

(below district, is sub-district; below county/county-level city, is sub-district in the main town, and townships or towns in the countryside)







So, when we calculate GDP per capita, we actually include all the population from both the more urban "districts" and "more countryside"counties/county-level cities. Given this idea, GDP per capital of each prefecture is conversing both city dwellers and a large number of countryside citizens.

In the case of Linyi City, it has *3 districts & 9 counties.









When the population of counties is big, the average GDP will be relatively low.*
(well, there are also highly developed county/county-level cities such as Kunshan, Jiangying, etc, gdp per capita much higher than Shanghai and Beijing)

But overall, Yinyi City lags behind compared to the majority of China's prefectures.
It is transitioning from a heavy-indutry based economy to a high-tech/service industry based economy.

My previous example of the newly opened scenic park in Feixian County of Linyi City is an excellent attempt.
Urbanisation at the county/township level and creating jobs in situ rather than relocating jobs in the already developed urban districts is the key!


------------------------------

One of the counties of Linyi City

*The main town of Yishui County, Linyi City*
GDP: 33.5 billion yuan (2014), 12%
Per capita: $4500 (2014)
Ratio of agri/manufacturing/service:10.55:45:44.45
Grow of come: urban15%, countryside18%
Retail growth: 13.6&
Import/export growth 64.2%
Energy per 10000yuan GDP decrease 4.73%
Direct expenditure on citizens' affairs: 2.97 billion yuan
New housing in the countryside: 9256 units (2014)
Refurbishment of old housing in the countryside: 4145 units (2014)
Low-priced housing at the towns:
New village roads/upgrading roads: 952km (2014)
Pave old roads in the main town: 92 roads
New forests: 35.3km2 (2014)
New jobs in the towns: 12,000
Local students to key universities: 52.6% increase
....
*(there are numerous index about this county at the year end, on which local officers will get praised/promoted or punished/demoted. Every index has a proportion in their final "exam")*

















@Mista @Godman @anant_s @Śakra @TaiShang @Rajaraja Chola @Bussard Ramjet @Jlaw @Brainsucker et al

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

dy1022 said:


> Buy more from China please !



China is already a super Walmart of the world. 
The world does not have other option but to buy from China.

*Demand vs Supply. *

World demands, China supplies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

ashok321 said:


> China is already a super Walmart of the world.
> The world does not have other option but to buy from China.
> 
> *Demand vs Supply. *
> 
> World demands, China supplies.


A more comprehensive conclusion might be,
World (China) demands, East Asia-ASEAN-OECD supply.
Multinationals in China now sees China as both one of the supplers and the most important consumer.
Hence, Apples especially designs China-targeted product, whereas, iPhone/Samsung is no longer among Top3 in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

AndrewJin said:


> A more comprehensive conclusion might be,
> World (China) demands, East Asia-ASEAN-OECD supply.
> Multinationals in China now sees China as both one of the supplers and the most important consumer.
> Hence, Apples especially designs China-targeted product, whereas, iPhone/Samsung is no longer among Top3 in China.




China is the fountain of exports, nobody comes close, whereas it buys the raw material for turning it into finished products, which once again get exported in a different shapes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

ashok321 said:


> China is the fountain of exports, nobody comes close, whereas it buys the raw material for turning it into finished products, which once again get exported in a different shape.


Well, China is only one part of East Asia-ASEAN manufacturing chain, the success is based on the region not simply a country.
Now, she is trying the best to climb up the chain and increasing/reshaping value-added GDP, empathising focus on exported products such as metro, TBMs, DJI drones, China-owned branded phones, BYD electric buses, etc.

In fact, consumption contributed 66.4 percent to GDP growth for all of 2015.
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-economy-gdp-idUSKCN0Y70X9

Total retail sales of consumer goods stood at 15.6 trillion yuan (2.2 trillion U.S. dollars) in the first half of 2016.
Still behind America in total (in real dollars), but we are quickly catching up!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

China is consolidating its thrust towards high tech exports:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> Well, China is only one part of East Asia-ASEAN manufacturing chain, the success is based on the region not simply a country.
> Now, she is trying the best to climb up the chain and increasing value-added GDP, empathising focus on exported products such as metro, TBMs, DJI drones, China-owned branded phones, BYD electric buses, etc.
> 
> In fact, consumption contributed 66.4 percent to GDP growth for all of 2015.
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-economy-gdp-idUSKCN0Y70X9
> 
> Total retail sales of consumer goods stood at 15.6 trillion yuan (2.2 trillion U.S. dollars) in the first half of 2016.
> Still behind America in total (in real dollars), but we are quickly catching up!




Yes China is climbing up the value chain:
1) Now among China's $2.284 trillion exports, 57% is electro-mechanical.
2) High-tech exports also largest, more than Germany-Japan-US COMBINED.

But consumption is still low, because China's savings rate is like 50% among highest in the world, total Gross Domestic Savings is massive.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

China eats lesser meat?
Why?







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514284870076350464

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

ashok321 said:


> China eats lesser meat?
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514284870076350464


@Shotgunner51 @ashok321 Hey bros, thank your very much for your data on export and economy.
However, we are in an infra-oriented thread which focuses on road, tunnels, bridges, etc.
Should you have some updates related to Chinese high-speed rail, pls refer to the HSR thread
Should you have any news related to Chinese metro, pls refer to Metro thread
For HSR/metro/railway/tram export, pls refer to Rolling stock export thread
For BYD electric bus and other new-energy vehicles, pls refer to BYD thread 
Cheers!

@Yizhi @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @Stranagor @cirr @Keel @Jlaw @Place Of Space @FairAndUnbiased @zeronet @Raphael @sweetgrape @Edison Chen @Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon @cnleio @+4vsgorillas-Apebane @onebyone @yusheng @Kyle Sun @dy1022 @Beast @YoucanYouup @terranMarine @ahojunk @kuge@Economic superpower @Beidou2020 @cirr @JSCh @jkroo @Pangu @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @onebyone @kankan326 @badguy2000 @TianyaTaiwan @ahtan_china @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @empirefighter @hexagonsnow @xuxu1457 @sword1947 @tranquilium@55100864 @Sommer @HongWu002 @Speeder 2 @Dungeness @utp45 @StarCraft_ZT2 @Martian2 @Jguo @Arryn @rott @TheTruth @Dungeness @immortalsoul @beijingwalker @xunzi @Obambam @ahtan_china @bolo @bobsm @Abacin @Tom99 @Genesis @GS Zhou @djsjs @Daniel808 @Nan Yang @70U63 ]@CAPRICORN-88 @XiaoYaoZi @Hu Songshan @theniubt @LTE-TDD @faithfulguy @Mista @Brainsucker @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @Sinopakfriend @cnleio @rott @CAPRICORN-88 et al

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ashok321

AndrewJin said:


> @Shotgunner51 @ashok321 Hey bros, thank your very much for your data on export and economy.
> However, we are in an infra-oriented thread which focuses on road, tunnels, bridges, etc.
> Should you have some updates related to Chinese high-speed rail, pls refer to the HSR thread
> Should you have any news related to Chinese metro, pls refer to Metro thread
> For HSR/metro/railway/tram export, pls refer to Rolling stock export thread
> For BYD electric bus and other new-energy vehicles, pls refer to BYD thread
> Cheers!
> 
> @Yizhi @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @Stranagor @cirr @Keel @Jlaw @Place Of Space @FairAndUnbiased @zeronet @Raphael @sweetgrape @Edison Chen @Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon @cnleio @+4vsgorillas-Apebane @onebyone @yusheng @Kyle Sun @dy1022 @Beast @YoucanYouup @terranMarine @ahojunk @kuge@Economic superpower @Beidou2020 @cirr @JSCh @jkroo @Pangu @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @onebyone @kankan326 @badguy2000 @TianyaTaiwan @ahtan_china @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @empirefighter @hexagonsnow @xuxu1457 @sword1947 @tranquilium@55100864 @Sommer @HongWu002 @Speeder 2 @Dungeness @utp45 @StarCraft_ZT2 @Martian2 @Jguo @Arryn @rott @TheTruth @Dungeness @immortalsoul @beijingwalker @xunzi @Obambam @ahtan_china @bolo @bobsm @Abacin @Tom99 @Genesis @GS Zhou @djsjs @Daniel808 @Nan Yang @70U63 ]@CAPRICORN-88 @XiaoYaoZi @Hu Songshan @theniubt @LTE-TDD @faithfulguy @Mista @Brainsucker @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @Sinopakfriend @cnleio @rott @CAPRICORN-88 et al




Ok, here it comes:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista

ashok321 said:


>



HK's luxury property prices is approaching Monaco's level...


----------



## ashok321

Mista said:


> HK's luxury property prices is approaching Monaco's level...



London also trying to catchup.


----------



## Mista

ashok321 said:


> London also trying to catchup.



With Brexit, it will most likely fall. 

But it's not a good thing to 'catch up' anyway.


----------



## Jlaw

ashok321 said:


> China eats lesser meat?
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514284870076350464



east less meat, more vegetables is better for your health.
drink less alcohol, drink more tea
less driving, more walking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> east less meat, more vegetables is better for your health.
> drink less alcohol, drink more tea
> less driving, more walking














@Jlaw @Mista @AndrewJin @ashok321

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## powastick

New Ya'an - Xichang video.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* Ground breaks on Yangtze-spanning freeway bridge*
Source: Xinhua 2016-08-08 14:15:09

WUHAN, Aug. 8 (Xinhua) -- Construction began on a new freeway bridge above the Yangtze River on Monday in central China's Hubei Province.

The new bridge will strengthen the province's transport links with southeastern coastal regions.

The 2,216-meter-long bridge is the eighth that crosses the Yangtze in Yichang City, home to the Three Gorges hydropower project. Construction will take four years with an estimated investment of 3.38 billion yuan (507 million U.S. dollars).

The bridge has linkage extension lines on both sides with a total length of 13.46 km. The two-way bridge is designed to have six lanes and will allow speeds of 100 km per hour.

It is a key project for the freeway linking Yichang to Zhangjiajie City in neighboring Hunan Province, said an official with the Yichang Transport Bureau.

The bridge will contribute to creation of a high-speed route between the middle reaches of the Yangtze and the Pearl River Delta, the country's southern industrial hub, and Beibu Gulf areas, the official added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

_We have lots of major bridges in this thread. Now, I want to share an historic but smaller bridge._

--------
*Luding Bridge in SW China's Sichuan*

Luding Bridge, constructed in 1705 in the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911), was an important place in the Long March of the Red Army. This strategic iron-chain bridge across Daduhe River is where the Chinese Red Army won a fierce battle during the Long March.






CHENGDU, Aug. 8, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Tourists walk on the iron-chain Luding Bridge across the Daduhe River in Luding County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Aug. 7, 2016. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)





CHENGDU, Aug. 8, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Tourists on the iron-chain Luding Bridge across the Daduhe River in Luding County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Aug. 7, 2016.





Photo taken on March 27, 2016 shows the iron-chain Luding Bridge across the Daduhe River in Luding County, southwest China's Sichuan Province.





Photo taken on March 27, 2016 shows the iron-chain Luding Bridge across the Daduhe River in Luding County, southwest China's Sichuan Province.





Photo taken on May 28, 2016 shows the Luding section of the Daduhe River in southwest China's Sichuan Province. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

_Here is a bridge planned to be built in Beijing._

**

*Ambitious, fascinating suspension bridge to be built for 2022 Beijing Winter Olympics*
By Joanna Law (People's Daily Online) 04:25, August 11, 2016






Architects and engineers from Beijing and Vienna have teamed up to undertake an ambitious project of designing a suspension bridge that will span across the Gui River connecting Beijing city center to Zhangjiakou, North China’s Hubei. What’s more, this awesome bridge is specifically built for the 2022 Beijing Winter Olympics.






The bridge, named San Shan Bridge, is a project of Beijing and Vienna based architecture studio Penda and engineering firm Arup. The inspiration is a combination of the Olympic symbol and its five rings, the landscape of mountains and valleys, and the structural resemblance of the bridge to the shape of a DNA.






Visitors will experience different perspectives of the bridge depending on where they stand. The main structure of the bridge is conceived as a series of the Olympic rings, which connect at their highest and lowest points.






Chirs Precht, co-founder of Penda says it is helpful to view the apparatus in a similar way as a bicycle wheel. There are 300-foot tall steel rings tilt toward each other in pairs, and the deck and cables are the hub and spokes of the wheel, respectively. Moreover, the structure aims to provide a public space, with transportation lanes and the pedestrian lanes seperated by a natural stripe of hedges and trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> _We have lots of major bridges in this thread. Now, I want to share an historic but smaller bridge._
> 
> --------
> *Luding Bridge in SW China's Sichuan*
> 
> Luding Bridge, constructed in 1705 in the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911), was an important place in the Long March of the Red Army. This strategic iron-chain bridge across Daduhe River is where the Chinese Red Army won a fierce battle during the Long March.
> 
> View attachment 324423
> 
> CHENGDU, Aug. 8, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Tourists walk on the iron-chain Luding Bridge across the Daduhe River in Luding County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Aug. 7, 2016. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)
> 
> View attachment 324424
> 
> CHENGDU, Aug. 8, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Tourists on the iron-chain Luding Bridge across the Daduhe River in Luding County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Aug. 7, 2016.
> 
> View attachment 324425
> 
> Photo taken on March 27, 2016 shows the iron-chain Luding Bridge across the Daduhe River in Luding County, southwest China's Sichuan Province.
> 
> View attachment 324426
> 
> Photo taken on March 27, 2016 shows the iron-chain Luding Bridge across the Daduhe River in Luding County, southwest China's Sichuan Province.
> 
> View attachment 324427
> 
> Photo taken on May 28, 2016 shows the Luding section of the Daduhe River in southwest China's Sichuan Province. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)


Great!!!

An expressway is being built from Ya'an to Kangding via Luding County!
This will be the first section of *Chengdu-Lhasa expreesway*!! (Chengdu-Ya'an is part of G5 Beijing-Kunming Expressway, the famous ladder road)

This video shows the original *highway 318 *around Luding County
And you can see the highway bridge over Daduhe River.
I've been to this place for many times...So I can tell, this video is about from the suburban Luding County deep in the valley, cross the river to the east, then climb up the mountain. At the end, you can see *Tunnel Erlangshan.* Without this tunnel, you have to spend 2 more hours on the zigzag roads. However, using the tunnel means you will miss a very good platform to view the mighty 7556m high Mount Gongga!










-----------------------------

Concerning the new expressway and the new high bridge over the river,
here is the news and updates....





*Daduhe Bridge Luding (2018) 泸定大渡河特大桥
Luding County, Sichuan Province, Western China*
(919) feet high / (280) meters high
3,609 foot span / 1,100 meter span

http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Daduhe_Bridge_Luding








Crossing a wide reservoir from a downstream dam just north of Luding city, the giant Daduhe suspension bridge is the largest structure on the *Ya'an to Kangding expressway*. Like many of China's Westernmost highways, this extension from the G5 expressway came many years after the more populous cities had already been connected in northern and eastern Sichuan Province. The Kanding route was especially difficult to construct with *an amazing 82% of the road on bridges or in tunnels.*

Located at kilometer 99, the alignment chosen for the Daduhe Bridge resulted in an unusual design for the east end where the anchorages had to be placed high up inside the steep mountain slope. To avoid compromising the strength of the deep underground anchorage, the engineers split the east-west lanes apart into tunnels separated by more then 100 meters, keeping the alignment off to the sides of the cable anchorage. The deck of the Daduhe Bridge is approximately 235 meters above the full lake level or 280 meters to the original level of the Dadu River.

The construction of the truss will follow an unusual pattern first implemented on the Aizhai Bridge in Hunan Province where each truss piece will be pulled and rolled along with wheel bogies that travel along horizontal wires hanging from the suspender cables. The wheel bogies travel back to the cliff side staging area to carry another truss section out and the process repeats until the truss is completed.

Luding was already one of the most famous cities in Western China for its legendary chain bridge of 100 meters that ranked among the longest suspension bridges in the world since its completion in 1701. Several historic battles have taken place at or near the chain bridge due to its strategic importance, most notably during the Long March in 1935.

The Daduhe Bridge at Luding is one of at least a dozen major suspension bridges that have opened in China since 2009 that have span lengths of approximately a kilometer or longer and deck heights of 200 to 500 meters.


---------------------------------------


*Luding County
Garzê Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture
*
*Population: *86k
*Area: *2165km2
*GDP per capita*: $ 3500













-------------------------

*Luding County is the gateway to Mount Gongga.
The entrance of Hailuoguo Glacier National Park is at the town of Moxi.

Moxi Ancient Town*
*



*

*Take the cablecar to the glacier at the foot of 7556m Mount Gongga*
*



*

@Kiss_of_the_Dragon @LTE-TDD @simple Brain @Śakra @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @PaklovesTurkiye @litefire @Local_Legend @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Godman @terranMarine @Jguo @ahojunk @Gufi @waz @yusheng @hirobo2 @long_ @Three_Kingdoms @faithfulguy @TaiShang @oprih @Nadhem Of Ibelin @Stranagor @Mista @CAPRICORN-88 @itachii @Srinivas @ahojunk @Jlaw @Echo_419 @Sinopakfriend @Rasengan @Spectre @AViet @Arryn @Nan Yang @kuge @70U63 @Shotgunner51 @pher @XiaoYaoZi @Chinese Bamboo @Jguo @jkroo @Ankit Kumar 002 @The Sandman @Species @simple Brain @waz @X-2. @Danish saleem et al

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> _Here is a bridge planned to be built in Beijing._
> 
> **
> 
> *Ambitious, fascinating suspension bridge to be built for 2022 Beijing Winter Olympics*
> By Joanna Law (People's Daily Online) 04:25, August 11, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Architects and engineers from Beijing and Vienna have teamed up to undertake an ambitious project of designing a suspension bridge that will span across the Gui River connecting Beijing city center to Zhangjiakou, North China’s Hubei. What’s more, this awesome bridge is specifically built for the 2022 Beijing Winter Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bridge, named San Shan Bridge, is a project of Beijing and Vienna based architecture studio Penda and engineering firm Arup. The inspiration is a combination of the Olympic symbol and its five rings, the landscape of mountains and valleys, and the structural resemblance of the bridge to the shape of a DNA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visitors will experience different perspectives of the bridge depending on where they stand. The main structure of the bridge is conceived as a series of the Olympic rings, which connect at their highest and lowest points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chirs Precht, co-founder of Penda says it is helpful to view the apparatus in a similar way as a bicycle wheel. There are 300-foot tall steel rings tilt toward each other in pairs, and the deck and cables are the hub and spokes of the wheel, respectively. Moreover, the structure aims to provide a public space, with transportation lanes and the pedestrian lanes seperated by a natural stripe of hedges and trees.


Can they build a rollercoaster on the bridge?


----------



## X-2.

AndrewJin said:


> Great!!!
> 
> An expressway is being built from Ya'an to Kangding via Luding County!
> This will be the first section of *Chengdu-Lhasa expreesway*!! (Chengdu-Ya'an is part of G5 Beijing-Kunming Expressway, the famous ladder road)
> 
> This video shows the original *highway 318 *around Luding County
> And you can see the highway bridge over Daduhe River.
> I've been to this place for many times...So I can tell, this video is about from the suburban Luding County deep in the valley, cross the river to the east, then climb up the mountain. At the end, you can see *Tunnel Erlangshan.* Without this tunnel, you have to spend 2 more hours on the zigzag roads. However, using the tunnel means you will miss a very good platform to view the mighty 7556m high Mount Gongga!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324971
> 
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> Concerning the new expressway and the new high bridge over the river,
> here is the news and updates....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daduhe Bridge Luding (2018) 泸定大渡河特大桥
> Luding County, Sichuan Province, Western China*
> (919) feet high / (280) meters high
> 3,609 foot span / 1,100 meter span
> 
> http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Daduhe_Bridge_Luding
> View attachment 324974
> View attachment 324973
> 
> 
> Crossing a wide reservoir from a downstream dam just north of Luding city, the giant Daduhe suspension bridge is the largest structure on the *Ya'an to Kangding expressway*. Like many of China's Westernmost highways, this extension from the G5 expressway came many years after the more populous cities had already been connected in northern and eastern Sichuan Province. The Kanding route was especially difficult to construct with *an amazing 82% of the road on bridges or in tunnels.*
> 
> Located at kilometer 99, the alignment chosen for the Daduhe Bridge resulted in an unusual design for the east end where the anchorages had to be placed high up inside the steep mountain slope. To avoid compromising the strength of the deep underground anchorage, the engineers split the east-west lanes apart into tunnels separated by more then 100 meters, keeping the alignment off to the sides of the cable anchorage. The deck of the Daduhe Bridge is approximately 235 meters above the full lake level or 280 meters to the original level of the Dadu River.
> 
> The construction of the truss will follow an unusual pattern first implemented on the Aizhai Bridge in Hunan Province where each truss piece will be pulled and rolled along with wheel bogies that travel along horizontal wires hanging from the suspender cables. The wheel bogies travel back to the cliff side staging area to carry another truss section out and the process repeats until the truss is completed.
> 
> Luding was already one of the most famous cities in Western China for its legendary chain bridge of 100 meters that ranked among the longest suspension bridges in the world since its completion in 1701. Several historic battles have taken place at or near the chain bridge due to its strategic importance, most notably during the Long March in 1935.
> 
> The Daduhe Bridge at Luding is one of at least a dozen major suspension bridges that have opened in China since 2009 that have span lengths of approximately a kilometer or longer and deck heights of 200 to 500 meters.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Luding County
> Garzê Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture
> *
> *Population: *86k
> *Area: *2165km2
> *GDP per capita*: $ 3500
> 
> View attachment 324977
> View attachment 324978
> View attachment 324979
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> *Luding County is the gateway to Mount Gongga.
> The entrance of Hailuoguo Glacier National Park is at the town of Moxi.
> 
> Moxi Ancient Town*
> *
> View attachment 324980
> *
> 
> *Take the cablecar to the glacier at the food of 7556m high Mount Gongga*
> *
> View attachment 324981
> *
> 
> @Kiss_of_the_Dragon @LTE-TDD @simple Brain @Śakra @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @PaklovesTurkiye @litefire @Local_Legend @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Godman @terranMarine @Jguo @ahojunk @Gufi @waz @yusheng @hirobo2 @long_ @Three_Kingdoms @faithfulguy @TaiShang @oprih @Nadhem Of Ibelin @Stranagor @Mista @CAPRICORN-88 @itachii @Srinivas @ahojunk @Jlaw @Echo_419 @Sinopakfriend @Rasengan @Spectre @AViet @Arryn @Nan Yang @kuge @70U63 @Shotgunner51 @pher @XiaoYaoZi @Chinese Bamboo @Jguo @jkroo @Ankit Kumar 002 @The Sandman @Species @simple Brain @waz @X-2. @Danish saleem et al


Beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*World’s longest and largest suspension bridge to be completed over the Yangtze River in E China*
By Joanna Law (People's Daily Online) 21:53, August 09, 2016






Two sections of the Wangdong Yangtze River Bridge, which stretches over China's longest river, are to be joined at 10:10 in August 10, 2016 after four years of construction. The 1,250-meter suspension bridge is the first of its kind in the world to be made with composite steel concrete beams. It will also be the world’s longest bridge with its 3.608km (2.24 miles) span.

The bridge is expected to open for traffic by then end of this year, completing the Jinan-Guangzhou Expressway in Anhui province. The local commute time cross the two banks of Yangtze River will be shortened to less than 20 minutes compared to the previous 2 hours.

###​10 August, Anhui Wangdong bridge was joined successfully.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

AndrewJin said:


> Great!!!
> 
> An expressway is being built from Ya'an to Kangding via Luding County!
> This will be the first section of *Chengdu-Lhasa expreesway*!! (Chengdu-Ya'an is part of G5 Beijing-Kunming Expressway, the famous ladder road)
> 
> This video shows the original *highway 318 *around Luding County
> And you can see the highway bridge over Daduhe River.
> I've been to this place for many times...So I can tell, this video is about from the suburban Luding County deep in the valley, cross the river to the east, then climb up the mountain. At the end, you can see *Tunnel Erlangshan.* Without this tunnel, you have to spend 2 more hours on the zigzag roads. However, using the tunnel means you will miss a very good platform to view the mighty 7556m high Mount Gongga!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324971
> 
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> Concerning the new expressway and the new high bridge over the river,
> here is the news and updates....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daduhe Bridge Luding (2018) 泸定大渡河特大桥
> Luding County, Sichuan Province, Western China*
> (919) feet high / (280) meters high
> 3,609 foot span / 1,100 meter span
> 
> http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Daduhe_Bridge_Luding
> View attachment 324974
> View attachment 324973
> 
> 
> Crossing a wide reservoir from a downstream dam just north of Luding city, the giant Daduhe suspension bridge is the largest structure on the *Ya'an to Kangding expressway*. Like many of China's Westernmost highways, this extension from the G5 expressway came many years after the more populous cities had already been connected in northern and eastern Sichuan Province. The Kanding route was especially difficult to construct with *an amazing 82% of the road on bridges or in tunnels.*
> 
> Located at kilometer 99, the alignment chosen for the Daduhe Bridge resulted in an unusual design for the east end where the anchorages had to be placed high up inside the steep mountain slope. To avoid compromising the strength of the deep underground anchorage, the engineers split the east-west lanes apart into tunnels separated by more then 100 meters, keeping the alignment off to the sides of the cable anchorage. The deck of the Daduhe Bridge is approximately 235 meters above the full lake level or 280 meters to the original level of the Dadu River.
> 
> The construction of the truss will follow an unusual pattern first implemented on the Aizhai Bridge in Hunan Province where each truss piece will be pulled and rolled along with wheel bogies that travel along horizontal wires hanging from the suspender cables. The wheel bogies travel back to the cliff side staging area to carry another truss section out and the process repeats until the truss is completed.
> 
> Luding was already one of the most famous cities in Western China for its legendary chain bridge of 100 meters that ranked among the longest suspension bridges in the world since its completion in 1701. Several historic battles have taken place at or near the chain bridge due to its strategic importance, most notably during the Long March in 1935.
> 
> The Daduhe Bridge at Luding is one of at least a dozen major suspension bridges that have opened in China since 2009 that have span lengths of approximately a kilometer or longer and deck heights of 200 to 500 meters.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Luding County
> Garzê Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture
> *
> *Population: *86k
> *Area: *2165km2
> *GDP per capita*: $ 3500
> 
> View attachment 324977
> View attachment 324978
> View attachment 324979
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> *Luding County is the gateway to Mount Gongga.
> The entrance of Hailuoguo Glacier National Park is at the town of Moxi.
> 
> Moxi Ancient Town*
> *
> View attachment 324980
> *
> 
> *Take the cablecar to the glacier at the food of 7556m high Mount Gongga*
> *
> View attachment 324981
> *
> 
> @Kiss_of_the_Dragon @LTE-TDD @simple Brain @Śakra @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @PaklovesTurkiye @litefire @Local_Legend @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Godman @terranMarine @Jguo @ahojunk @Gufi @waz @yusheng @hirobo2 @long_ @Three_Kingdoms @faithfulguy @TaiShang @oprih @Nadhem Of Ibelin @Stranagor @Mista @CAPRICORN-88 @itachii @Srinivas @ahojunk @Jlaw @Echo_419 @Sinopakfriend @Rasengan @Spectre @AViet @Arryn @Nan Yang @kuge @70U63 @Shotgunner51 @pher @XiaoYaoZi @Chinese Bamboo @Jguo @jkroo @Ankit Kumar 002 @The Sandman @Species @simple Brain @waz @X-2. @Danish saleem et al



These bridges look like some engineering marvels!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Driving on 3550km-long *
*G45 Daqing–Guangzhou Expressway*











*G45 Daqing–Guangzhou Expressway*
_marked red on the map_
*The entire road opened on 31 December 2015*






The first section of the expressway opened in the north of Beijing in 2002. Northeast of Beijing the 210 kilometre section to Chengde was known as the _Jingcheng expressway _and south, the section to Kaifeng was known as the _Jingkai Expressway_ (京开高速公路). Expressway naming was standardised across China in 2009 and the entire length from Daqing to Guangzhou became the G45 expressway.

*G45 Expressway across the Yangtze River in Hubei Province *








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Driving on 3017km-long*
*G65 Baotou–Maoming Expressway*
*



*




*



*

*Aizhai Bridge of G65 Expressway in Hunan Province*
*






*
@Bussard Ramjet @Gibbs @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Götterdämmerung @Mista @Brainsucker @Species @PaklovesTurkiye 




Species said:


> These bridges look like some engineering marvels!


Marvels are everywhere!
Let spread engineering marvels around the world!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Driving in Shenzhen SEZ
A metropolis built on a fishing village within 3 decades 
*
*From the western suburbs to downtown Shenzhen **on Shennan Avenue *








@Odysseus @cnleio @terranMarine @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @ito @anant_s @Star Wars @PaklovesTurkiye @Species @UKBengali @Bussard Ramjet @PARIKRAMA 






*Story of spring (Shenzhen, 1979)*
*Shenzhen's forever chief planner: Deng Xiaoping*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Spring






*Shenzhen today
Population: 10 million
GDP: 1.75 trillion yuan ($ 266 billion)
GDP per capita: $25,000
Headquarters: *DJI, Huawei, ZTE, BYD, Tencent, Beijing Genomics Institute, etc.
*High-speed railway*; Beijing-Shenzhen HSR, Guangzhou-Shenzhen HSR, Shenzhen-Xiamen-Shanghai HSR
*Expressway*: numerous....
*Airpot*: 40 million passengers in 2015
*Subway*: 230km in operation (3 million passengers per day), 1000km planned
*Bus*: 16000 (now 50% electric, before 2020 all electric)

























*Shenzhen Subway 2020



*

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> Marvels are everywhere!
> Let spread engineering marvels around the world!



For the right price...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> For the right price...


AIIB can help.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*This thread is "infested" with Western China's amazing scenery and infra.
Let's have urban city air on Shanghai's city expressways!

Driving from Shanghai Pudong Airport to Downtown Pudong*










*Driving from Downtown Puxi to Downtown Pudong*





*@Shotgunner51 @GS Zhou So envy your city!!!*

@Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Godman @Taygibay @Spectre @Species @litefire @danger007 @simple Brain @Lure @Mista @Tiqiu @grey boy 2 @Bussard Ramjet @PARIKRAMA @Śakra @Echo_419 @proud_indian @ito @Ankit Kumar 002 @Fattyacids @terranMarine @Maira La @UKBengali @PaklovesTurkiye @Danish saleem @Kiss_of_the_Dragon @Beast @CAPRICORN-88 @Nan Yang @Local_Legend @AViet @waz @Srinivas @itachii @oprih @Nadhem Of Ibelin @ahojunk @cirr @TaiShang @Local_Legend @Jguo @jkroo @bolo @zeronet @mike2000 is back @somsak @CAPRICORN-88 @kuge @Hu Songshan @Daniel808 @Three_Kingdoms @Dungeness @Sinopakfriend @Chinese-Dragon @Chinese Bamboo @Keel @Raphael @AViet @onebyone @yusheng @Star Wars @Kaptaan @XenoEnsi-14 @Ryuzaki @Nilgiri @Areesh @Tipu7 @Devil Soul @Spring Onion @hussain0216 et al

*Shanghai Municipality *
*Population*: 24 million
*Area:* 6340 km2
*Administration:* 16 districts
*GDP*: $400 billion (PPP $800 billion)
*GDP per capita*: $16500 (ppp $30000+)

*Transport
Subway: *14 lines, 588km, 8.4 million passengers per day on average
*Bus*: 1000+ lines （30% new energy)
*Expressway*: 14 city rapid expressways ( roads in the two videos)
12 province-level expressways & 8 national expressways
*Airport*: Pudong Airport & Hongqiao Airport, total traffic volume 99 million in 2015
*High-speed Railway*: Shanghai-Beijing HSR, Shanghai-Nanjing HSR, Shanghai-Hangzhou-Xiamen-Shenzhen HSR

*Shanghai Subway *











*Shanghai Lapse*


















@Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Godman @Taygibay @Spectre @Species @litefire @danger007 @simple Brain @Lure @Mista @Tiqiu @grey boy 2 @Bussard Ramjet @PARIKRAMA @Śakra @Echo_419 @proud_indian @ito @Ankit Kumar 002 @Fattyacids @terranMarine @Maira La @UKBengali @PaklovesTurkiye @Danish saleem @Kiss_of_the_Dragon @Beast @CAPRICORN-88 @Nan Yang @Local_Legend @AViet @waz @Srinivas @itachii @oprih @Nadhem Of Ibelin @ahojunk @cirr @TaiShang @Local_Legend @Jguo @jkroo @bolo @zeronet @mike2000 is back @somsak @CAPRICORN-88 @kuge @Hu Songshan @Daniel808 @Three_Kingdoms @Dungeness @Sinopakfriend @Chinese-Dragon @Chinese Bamboo @Keel @Raphael @AViet @onebyone @yusheng @Star Wars @Kaptaan @XenoEnsi-14 @Ryuzaki @Nilgiri @Areesh @Tipu7 @Devil Soul @Spring Onion @hussain0216 et al

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> This thread is "infested" with Western China's amazing scenery and infra.
> Let's have urban city air on Shanghai's city expressways!



Too much interest and effort toward Western China development, obviously 

**

*China's top economic planner approves highway project*
Xinhua, August 19, 2016

China's top economic planning body said on Friday that it had given approval for an expressway in northwest China's Gansu Province, which will improve public transportation infrastructure.

*The expressway will start from Jingtai County in the city of Baiyin, and end at Lanzhou Zhongchuan International Airport, stretching for 124 kilometers in total, according to a statement on the website of the National Development and Reform Commission*.

The project is expected to cost around 7.93 billion yuan (about 1.2 billion U.S. dollars).

Central and local governments will be responsible for around 35 percent of the capital need for the project, while bank loans will cover the remainder.

The project is in line with the country's Belt and Road Initiative and will help promote local economic and social development, the statement said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

_The trend in China is towards building mega cities cluster.....
So far, there are four clusters._

--------
*Four NE Chinese cities unveil plan to build city cluster*
2016-08-23 11:17 | Ecns.cn | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

(ECNS) -- Four major cities in Northeast China announced in a joint statement that they will work together to build a world-class city cluster in a bid to boost the region's economy.

Harbin of Heilongjiang Province, Shenyang and Dalian of Liaoning Province and Changchun of Jilin Province will consolidate their leading roles in Northeast China and build a large urban cluster of major cities in the region, according to the statement.

The cities aim to break a new path in revitalizing the old northeastern industrial bases and collaborate in accelerating regional economic integration.

According to the plans, they will carry out structural reforms and foster emerging industries and new engines for economic growth, enhance cooperation and exchange, and further promote opening up and innovation as well as coordinated development of industries.

They will also create innovative cooperation models, build an interconnected urban system, and improve the annual mayors meeting mechanism, as well as communication and coordination mechanisms, for revitalizing old industrial bases.

Moreover, efforts will be made to facilitate cross-region industrial and technological innovation alliances and applications of research findings. Regional public services and market integration are also on the agenda.

The four cities will deepen cooperation in major fields, including infrastructure interconnectivity and the establishment and sharing of public services, especially collaboration in finance, tourism, conventions, exhibitions, and customs, in order to boost the attractiveness of the region.

The northeastern cities will also take notes from the Yangtze River Delta and Pearl River Delta regions as well as Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei, which are pushing ahead with plans of regional coordinated development.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

_I am also putting pictures of iconic buildings and cities in this thread._

---------
*Sky SOHO Shanghai's iconic landmark building*

Sky SOHO, a complex designed by world-renowned, Pritzker Prize-winning architect Zaha Hadid. Sky SOHO is the architect's first project in Shanghai. Located on a lot of 86,000 square meters and featuring a total gross floor area of 350,000 square meters, Sky SOHO is composed of 12 stand-alone buildings linked by 16 sky bridges to create a dynamic yet streamlined space that accentuates “connectivity.”






Shanghai Sky SOHO.





Shanghai Sky SOHO.





Shanghai Sky SOHO.





Shanghai Sky SOHO.





Shanghai Sky SOHO.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> _I am also putting pictures of iconic buildings and cities in this thread._
> 
> ---------
> *Sky SOHO Shanghai's iconic landmark building*
> 
> Sky SOHO, a complex designed by world-renowned, Pritzker Prize-winning architect Zaha Hadid. Sky SOHO is the architect's first project in Shanghai. Located on a lot of 86,000 square meters and featuring a total gross floor area of 350,000 square meters, Sky SOHO is composed of 12 stand-alone buildings linked by 16 sky bridges to create a dynamic yet streamlined space that accentuates “connectivity.”
> 
> View attachment 328371
> 
> Shanghai Sky SOHO.
> 
> View attachment 328372
> 
> Shanghai Sky SOHO.
> 
> View attachment 328373
> 
> Shanghai Sky SOHO.
> 
> View attachment 328374
> 
> Shanghai Sky SOHO.
> 
> View attachment 328375
> 
> Shanghai Sky SOHO.


Check this out

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

terranMarine said:


>


*I like Guangzhou's tram.



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*At the end of 13th 5-year plan
The mileage of expressways in Guizhou Province will reach around 10,000km
Covering 80% villages and townships




*

*高速公路通车里程 力争突破一万公里*

本报讯“十三五”末，贵州高速公路通车里程力争突破1万公里，覆盖超过80%的乡镇。

记者近日从省政府办公厅获悉，我省将从4个方面重点优化加密路网：打通市州绕城高速公路及“断头路”，以疏导城市过境交通、集散城区联系，发挥路网的整体效益；优化市州射线，发挥辐射带动作用；加密省际通道，密切区域互联互通，强化我省的西南重要陆路交通枢纽地位；从路网分流角度考虑，加密部分县际间高速公路。

经初步筛选，共有26个、2200公里地方高速公路项目符合上述优化加密原则，总投资约3000亿元。加之已规划的约7800公里国家高速公路、省级高速公路项目，到“十三五”末，全省高速公路通车里程力争达1万公里。届时，高速公路省际通道将从24个增加至34个，综合密度居全国第3位。

“十二五”期间，贵州公路建设完成投资4368亿元，是“十一五”时期的3.5倍；全省公路总里程达18.6万公里，二级及以上公路里程达1.18万公里；新建成高速公路3621公里，高速公路通车里程达到5128公里，居全国第8位，成为西部地区第一个实现县县通高速公路的省份。


*Guizhou Province*
*Currently 5128km expressways, 8th in China
The first province in Western China achieves the goal of every county linking to the expressway network*

































---------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Zhangjiajie-Sangzhi Expressway will open in 2017*

　　红网张家界站8月19日讯(分站记者 向韬)8月18日，记者在建设现场看到，建设中的张桑高速犹如一条巨龙横卧于深山。

　　张桑高速起于桑植县西北洪家关乡南岔，终点在张家界市西的蒋家庄，全长46.786公里，路基宽度24.5米，设计时速80公里每小时，计划建设总工期为48个月，预计2017年底建成通车。

　　张桑高速公路是湖南省高速公路网规划“七纵九横三环”中“第五纵”龙山至新化高速公路的重要组成部分，是湖南西北部的南北向通道之一。该项目为完善湖南省高速公路网络布局，构建湘西地区南北向高速通道，改善湘西北地区交通运输条件，完善全省高速公路网结构，加速湖南省与贵州、重庆、湖北三省的高速路网对接，深入推进武陵山区扶贫攻坚步伐，加快发展张家界和大湘西地区旅游文化产业等具有十分重要的推动作用。













*Crazy cablecar and mountainous roads 
in Tianmenshan National Park of Zhangjiajie City
Hunan Province, Central China*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*The Largest CFST Railway Arch in The World *
*Zangmu Brahmaputra river railway bridge 
on Lhasa-Nyingchi railway
拉林铁路藏木雅鲁藏布江大桥*
Lhasa to Linzhi railway Zangmu Brahmaputra river railway bridge, with a main span of 430m, is a CFST(concrete filled steel tube) arch bridge, located 1.2km upstream of Zangmu Dam across Brahmaputra river. It will become the largest CFST railway bridge in the world, also the largest bridge in Tibet. This animation is about how to construct this bridge in the remote region on the 3350m elevation Tibet plateau surrounding by more than 5500m high snowy mountains.






This bridge will break three world records:
1, Largest CFST railway arch with 430m span
2, Tallest cable-crane tower, 170m tall
3, Deck elevation 3350m, will become the first giant bridge ever build more than 3000m elevation

Also it will use many original technology, such as declining bored pile, unequal height cable-crane tower, etc.
This bridge starts construction in 2015, and will open in 2020. Lhasa to Linzhi railway is the westernmost section of Sichuan to Tibet railway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*A new drive video of Ya'an-Xichang Expressway 
(G5 Beijing-Kunming National Expressway)*
https://defence.pk/threads/china-ex...s-news-and-updates.435098/page-2#post-8390292
























@Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Godman @Taygibay @Spectre @Species @litefire @danger007 @simple Brain @Rajaraja Chola @Mista @Tiqiu @grey boy 2 @Bussard Ramjet@PARIKRAMA @Śakra @Echo_419 @proud_indian @ito @Ankit Kumar 002 @Fattyacids @terranMarine @Maira La @UKBengali @PaklovesTurkiye @Danish saleem @Kiss_of_the_Dragon @Beast @CAPRICORN-88 @Nan Yang @Local_Legend @AViet @waz @Srinivas @itachii @oprih @Nadhem Of Ibelin @ahojunk @cirr @TaiShang @Local_Legend @Jguo @jkroo @bolo @zeronet@somsak @CAPRICORN-88 @kuge @Hu Songshan @Aero @Fattyacids @grey boy 2 @Rusty @SrNair @Daniel808 @Three_Kingdoms @Dungeness @Sinopakfriend @Chinese-Dragon @Chinese Bamboo @Keel @Raphael @AViet @onebyone @yusheng @Star Wars @Kaptaan @XenoEnsi-14 @Ryuzaki @Nilgiri @DESERT FIGHTER @AugenBlick @Areesh @Tipu7 @Devil Soul @Spring Onion @hussain0216 @bolo @TheTheoryOfMilitaryLogistics @yusheng @Mista @Spring Onion @LegitimateIdiot @Mirza Jatt @BDforever @Laozi @Odysseus @AsianUnion @Arsalan @Joe Shearer @Nilgiri @liall @kahonapyarhai @T-Rex @english_man @Muhammad Omar @Pulsar @faithfulguy @PakSword @endyashainin @waz @rashid.sarwar @danger007 @ito @unbiasedopinion @Arsalan @Basel @Djinn @Darmashkian @Shravan#22580 @Taygibay @Kaptaan @bolo @Lure @PaklovesTurkiye @Deino @Economic superpower @endyashainin @shah1398 @muhammadali233 @Jf Thunder @Talwar e Pakistan @Arbiter @yesboss @Darmashkian @TaiShang @cirr @Jguo @JSCh @jkroo @Fattyacids @Jlaw @Place Of Space @haviZsultan @CAPRICORN-88 @Mista @Nan Yang @onebyone et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shah1398

AndrewJin said:


> *A new drive video of Ya'an-Xichang Expressway
> (G5 Beijing-Kunming National Expressway)*
> https://defence.pk/threads/china-ex...s-news-and-updates.435098/page-2#post-8390292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 329163
> 
> 
> View attachment 329162
> 
> 
> View attachment 329164
> View attachment 329165
> 
> 
> @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Godman @Taygibay @Spectre @Species @litefire @danger007 @simple Brain @Rajaraja Chola @Mista @Tiqiu @grey boy 2 @Bussard Ramjet@PARIKRAMA @Śakra @Echo_419 @proud_indian @ito @Ankit Kumar 002 @Fattyacids @terranMarine @Maira La @UKBengali @PaklovesTurkiye @Danish saleem @Kiss_of_the_Dragon @Beast @CAPRICORN-88 @Nan Yang @Local_Legend @AViet @waz @Srinivas @itachii @oprih @Nadhem Of Ibelin @ahojunk @cirr @TaiShang @Local_Legend @Jguo @jkroo @bolo @zeronet@somsak @CAPRICORN-88 @kuge @Hu Songshan @Aero @Fattyacids @grey boy 2 @Rusty @SrNair @Daniel808 @Three_Kingdoms @Dungeness @Sinopakfriend @Chinese-Dragon @Chinese Bamboo @Keel @Raphael @AViet @onebyone @yusheng @Star Wars @Kaptaan @XenoEnsi-14 @Ryuzaki @Nilgiri @DESERT FIGHTER @AugenBlick @Areesh @Tipu7 @Devil Soul @Spring Onion @hussain0216 @bolo @TheTheoryOfMilitaryLogistics @yusheng @Mista @Spring Onion @LegitimateIdiot @Mirza Jatt @BDforever @Laozi @Odysseus @AsianUnion @Arsalan @Joe Shearer @Nilgiri @liall @kahonapyarhai @T-Rex @english_man @Muhammad Omar @Pulsar @faithfulguy @PakSword @endyashainin @waz @rashid.sarwar @danger007 @ito @unbiasedopinion @Arsalan @Basel @Djinn @Darmashkian @Shravan#22580 @Taygibay @Kaptaan @bolo @Lure @PaklovesTurkiye @Deino @Economic superpower @endyashainin @shah1398 @muhammadali233 @Jf Thunder @Talwar e Pakistan @Arbiter @yesboss @Darmashkian @TaiShang @cirr @Jguo @JSCh @jkroo @Fattyacids @Jlaw @Place Of Space @haviZsultan @CAPRICORN-88 @Mista @Nan Yang @onebyone et al


Simply Jaw Droppingly Awesome


----------



## ahojunk

How Big Can China's Cities Get?
32AUG 25, 2016 4:00 PM EST
By Adam Minter






By any measure, Shanghai is one of the world's biggest cities. It's home to more than 24 million people. Its subway system is the longest ever built, extending to its rural limits. Crowds are so thick that burly "shovers" get paid to help pack the trains. Now the local government is saying enough is enough: Documents released this week reveal that Shanghai intends to admit a mere 800,000 new residents over the next 24 years, on its way to becoming an "excellent global city."

A population cap on one of China's most dynamic locales may seem impractical. But the government is actually thinking bigger: The plan envisions Shanghai as the high-end hub at the center of a massive "city cluster" comprising 30 urban areas -- with a staggering total population of 50 million.

That might sound preposterous. But the Yangtze Delta Cluster, as it's known, is one of at least 19 such projects in the works. The idea is to use an extensive hub-and-spoke rail system, much of it high-speed, to better integrate China's burgeoning urban areas. The big three clusters -- located along the Pearl River, the Yangtze River and the Beijing-Tianjin corridor -- will each have 50 million people or more.

The effect could be transformative. For one thing, it will create the world's biggest labor markets, and further urbanize a country that's still more than 40 percent rural. It should boost economic growth and efficiency. And it could help solve a growing dilemma: Many of China's biggest cities have simply reached their geographic and demographic limits.

"Adding more density to the cities won't work anymore," says Alain Bertaud, a senior research scholar at New York University who has consulted in China for decades. The problem, he says, is that those cities are increasingly fragmented.

Housing in Shanghai and Beijing has become so expensive that non-wealthy residents have been pushed to the furthest reaches of the suburbs, where commuters often face extended waits just to enter a subway station -- let alone actually get on a train. The result is a large labor force that can't be put to work by employers, largely defeating the purpose of urbanization.

Clusters may offer an antidote. In theory, those 50 million people in the Yangtze Delta Cluster will all be within commuting distance of Shanghai, yet they won't need to jam into its over-crowded neighborhoods or rely on its overloaded public services. They'll get the benefits of density, in other words, while spreading out its burdens.

There's some precedent for this approach. Long before anyone had heard the term "city cluster," China's relentless expansion had caused urban areas to start melding into one another. Most notable was the Pearl River Delta, where Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Hong Kong and several smaller cities merged into an informal cluster famous for its manufacturing.

The organic nature of that development, though, meant that there was no regional authority to deal with the problems that resulted -- the traffic, the pollution, the wasteful subsidized competition between neighbors -- and an uneven distribution of social services. China's planners are hoping that the new clusters can reap the advantages of the old ones, but with more order and efficiency.

That won't be easy. Transportation poses a particular challenge: High-speed rail and subways can move commuters between cities, but the final journey -- from station to workplace or home -- is much harder. (Bertaud notes that China's urban planners "are very interested in self-driving cars.")

Another pressing task will be getting local governments to stop using land sales to finance infrastructure and services. Doing so induces further sprawl, raises the cost of public works and leads to the ghost cities -- or, at least, ghost neighborhoods -- that plague China's urban areas. New regional authorities will also be needed to manage clusters that will span thousands of square miles and tens of millions of people.

All this will be arduous. But with the benefit of decades, China's city clusters could become key economic engines -- and, maybe, a model for how cities around the world can keep growing.

This column does not necessarily reflect the opinion of the editorial board or Bloomberg LP and its owners.

To contact the author of this story:
Adam Minter at aminter@bloomberg.net

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Guoziou Bridge in Xinjiang Autonomous Region *
*4395km G30 Lianyungang–Khorgas Expressway*






@Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Godman @Taygibay @Spectre @Species @litefire @danger007 @simple Brain @Rajaraja Chola @Mista @Tiqiu @grey boy 2 @Bussard Ramjet@PARIKRAMA @Śakra @Echo_419 @proud_indian @ito @Ankit Kumar 002 @Fattyacids @terranMarine @Maira La @UKBengali @PaklovesTurkiye @Danish saleem @Kiss_of_the_Dragon @Beast @CAPRICORN-88 @Nan Yang @Local_Legend @AViet @waz @Srinivas @itachii @oprih @Nadhem Of Ibelin @ahojunk @cirr @TaiShang @Local_Legend @Jguo @jkroo @bolo @zeronet@somsak @CAPRICORN-88 @kuge @Hu Songshan @Aero @Fattyacids @grey boy 2 @Rusty @SrNair @Daniel808 @Three_Kingdoms @Dungeness @Sinopakfriend @Chinese-Dragon @Chinese Bamboo @Keel @Raphael @AViet @onebyone @yusheng @Star Wars @Kaptaan @XenoEnsi-14 @Ryuzaki @Nilgiri @DESERT FIGHTER @AugenBlick @Areesh @Tipu7 @Devil Soul @Spring Onion @hussain0216 @bolo @TheTheoryOfMilitaryLogistics @yusheng @Mista @Spring Onion @LegitimateIdiot @Mirza Jatt @BDforever @Laozi @Odysseus @AsianUnion @Arsalan @Joe Shearer @Nilgiri @liall @kahonapyarhai @T-Rex @english_man @Muhammad Omar @MilSpec @Pulsar @faithfulguy @PakSword @endyashainin @waz @rashid.sarwar @danger007 @ito @unbiasedopinion @Arsalan @Basel @Djinn @Darmashkian @Shravan#22580 @Taygibay @Kaptaan @bolo @Lure @PaklovesTurkiye @Deino @Economic superpower @endyashainin @shah1398 @muhammadali233 @Jf Thunder @Talwar e Pakistan @Arbiter @yesboss @Darmashkian @TaiShang @cirr @Jguo @JSCh @jkroo @Fattyacids @Jlaw @Place Of Space @haviZsultan @CAPRICORN-88 @Mista @Nan Yang @onebyone et al


*




Guozigoui Bridge* or *Talki Bridge* (تەلكى كۆۋرۈكى, Талки Коврук) is a cable stayed bridge with a main span of 360 metres (1,180 ft). The bridge was opened in 2011 forms part of G30 Lianyungang–Khorgas Expressway in Huocheng County, Xinjiang. The bridge forms part of a spiral crossing over the expressway 180 metres (590 ft) below. The bridge and associated spiral allow for navigatable gradients.












*Guozigou Bridge and Sailimu Lake*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AndrewJin

*(continued)*

*The new Silk Road*
*G30 Lianyungang–Khorgas Expressway
*
*



*

*



*

The *Lianyungang–Khorgas Expressway* (Chinese: 连云港－霍尔果斯高速公路), commonly referred to as the _Lianhuo Expressway_ (Chinese: 连霍高速公路), is 4,243-kilometre-long expressway (2,636 mi) in the People's Republic of China that connects the cities of Lianyungang, in the province of Jiangsu, and Khorgas, in the autonomous region of Xinjiang, on the border with Kazakhstan. At Khorgas, there is a border crossing into Kazakhstan. The expressway is the longest contiguous expressway in China with a single numeric designation, stretching across the country from the Yellow Sea on the east cost to the Kazakhstan border in the west. It passes through the provinces of Jiangsu, Anhui, Henan, Shaanxi, Gansu, and Xinjiang.





*G30 Expressway, Salimu Lake & Sino-Kazakh border *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*World's highest glass bridge closes temporarily due to visitor numbers*

CHANGSHA - The world's longest and highest glass bridge in Zhangjiajie, Hunan Province, will be temporarily closed from Friday, following a huge influx of tourists during its initial opening. 

According to the management committee of the bridge, "an internal system upgrade" would be undertaken during the suspension of business. 

The bridge has set 10 world records spanning its design and construction. It formally opened on Aug. 20. 

*The bridge had limited the number of visitors to 8,000 daily, but more than 10,000 people swarmed to the scenic site every day. *

The online community was quick to question the bridge's safety after the decision to close it to visitors. However, the management committee said the closure was due to software and hardware problems due to the mass flow of visitors. 

Any changes made as a result of the upgrade will have to pass an official appraisal before the bridge can be reopened, the committee said. 

The 430-meter long, 6-meter wide bridge, paved with 99 panes of three-layer transparent glasses, hangs between two steep cliffs 300 meters above the ground. 

The bridge is set amid the spectacular, jaw-dropping Grand Canyon Scenic Area in Zhangjiajie, where the unique pillar-like mountain formation, listed on UNESCO's world heritage list, influenced the scenery in the Hollywood blockbuster movie "Avatar." 

A ticket to visit the bridge costs 138 yuan (21 U.S. dollars). No belongings are allowed except for wallets or mobile phones with cover. Visitors are not allowed to wear high heeled shoes, and must cross the bridge without the aid of the railings.




*A 100-200 yuan ticket becomes 2000yuan online....
Many tourists from afar wait for a whole night for a ticket!
ill preparation and management! *










long_ said:


> *Welcome to experience the world's longest glass bridge Don't be afraid.
> *


Too many people on the bridge at the same time!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Yingbin Bay Bridge in Chengmai County, south China's Hainan Province. The 1,019-meter bridge was opened to traffic on Saturday

People's Daily, Sept. 3, 2016
*





Aerial photo taken on Sept. 3, 2016 shows the Yingbin Bay Bridge in Chengmai County, south China's Hainan Province. The 1,019-meter bridge was opened to traffic on Saturday. (Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)





Aerial photo taken on Sept. 3, 2016 shows the Yingbin Bay Bridge in Chengmai County, south China's Hainan Province. The 1,019-meter bridge was opened to traffic on Saturday. (Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)






Aerial photo taken on Sept. 3, 2016 shows the Yingbin Bay Bridge in Chengmai County, south China's Hainan Province. The 1,019-meter bridge was opened to traffic on Saturday. (Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Driving on the grassland highway in Chongli County*






*BYD Tang (Hybrid 4WD) on the grassland highway*







*Chongli County, Hebei Province
The winter sport resort*









*Chongli county will co-host Olympics with Beijing in 2022！*
























@Godman@Götterdämmerung @waz @Gibbs @Species @Lure @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @Ankit Kumar 002 @PARIKRAMA @PARIKRAMA @Echo_419 @Danish saleem @PaklovesTurkiye @simple Brain @X-2. @Taygibay @Arsalan @shah1398 @muhammadali233 @Jf Thunder @Talwar e Pakistan @Arbiter @yesboss @Mista @grey boy 2 @Jlaw @bolo @faithfulguy @Maira La @T-Rex @UKBengali @Odysseus @Nilgiri @Aether @Fattyacids @Darmashkian @Kaptaan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @Zibago @saiyan0321 @el che @Mugwop @S.U.R.B. @Rasengan @xiao qi @Dungeness @ahtan_china @endyashainin @vostok @senheiser et al

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

How good is Lane discipline in China?


----------



## AndrewJin

Echo_419 said:


> How good is Lane discipline in China?


Not that good, but improving with stricter laws.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

AndrewJin said:


> *Driving on the grassland highway in Chongli County*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BYD Tang (Hybrid 4WD) on the grassland highway*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chongli county will co-host Olympics with Beijing in 2022！*
> 
> @Godman@Götterdämmerung @waz @Gibbs @Species @Lure @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @Ankit Kumar 002 @PARIKRAMA @PARIKRAMA @Echo_419 @Danish saleem @PaklovesTurkiye @simple Brain @X-2. @Taygibay @Arsalan @shah1398 @muhammadali233 @Jf Thunder @Talwar e Pakistan @Arbiter @yesboss @Mista @grey boy 2 @Jlaw @bolo @faithfulguy @Maira La @T-Rex @UKBengali @Odysseus @Nilgiri @Aether @Fattyacids @Darmashkian @Kaptaan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @Zibago @saiyan0321 @el che @Mugwop @S.U.R.B. @Rasengan @xiao qi @Dungeness @ahtan_china @endyashainin @vostok @senheiser et al



Thanks for the mention.It worked for me as a reminder as i'm arranging a list of "regional places to go to" during my holidays.And when you talk about travelling, certain amount of knowledge about the expressways, highways,bridges and the places to stay does help a lot.The cleanliness and the construction is astonishing.Seems like as if someone has painted those with a brush on a canvas like a work of art and then,as if by magic it has transformed into the real thing.
Bookmarked.


----------



## JSCh

*World's largest retractable dome bar to open to the public*
(People's Daily Online) 14:37, September 06, 2016



​The world's largest retractable dome has been successfully constructed in Zhangjiajie, Hunan province as of Sept. 5. The lotus-shaped dome, consisting of 10 steel tiles weighing 500 tons, can be opened and closed in nine minutes and 45 seconds. The dome bar, named Genting, is scheduled to open to the public in the evening of Sept. 10. (Chinanews.com/Tang Yunpeng)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*World's largest retractable dome tested*
China.org.cn, September 7, 2016

*Editor's note*: A huge steel lotus bloomed in Zhangjiajie, Hunan Province, on Sept. 5 as developers there went through trial runs of a building's retractable dome, the largest of its kind in the world. Designed to mimic the lotus flower, the dome is made up of 10 pieces of steel weighing a total of 500 tons and takes nearly 10 minutes to open and come together again. The building, which has already become a landmark of the city, will officially open to the public on Sept. 10. Covering a construction area of 21,000 square meters, it will become the world's largest bar with cultural and leisure facilities that can accommodate 3,800 people.

​

A huge steel lotus is in full bloom in Zhangjiajie, Hunan Province, on the afternoon of Sept. 5, as developers go through trial runs of a building's retractable dome, the largest of its kind in the world. [Photo by Shao Ying/China.com.cn]


​

A huge steel lotus is in half-bloom in Zhangjiajie, Hunan Province, on the afternoon of Sept. 5, as developers go through trial runs of a building's retractable dome, the largest of its kind in the world. [Photo by Shao Ying/China.com.cn]


​

A huge steel lotus is in half-bloom in Zhangjiajie, Hunan Province, on the afternoon of Sept. 5, as developers go through trial runs of a building's retractable dome, the largest of its kind in the world. [Photo by Shao Ying/China.com.cn]


​

A huge steel lotus is in half-bloom in Zhangjiajie, Hunan Province, on the afternoon of Sept. 5, as developers go through trial runs of a building's retractable dome, the largest of its kind in the world. [Photo by Shao Ying/China.com.cn]


​

A huge steel lotus is in half-bloom in Zhangjiajie, Hunan Province, on the afternoon of Sept. 5, as developers go through trial runs of a building's retractable dome, the largest of its kind in the world. [Photo by Shao Ying/China.com.cn]


​

A huge steel lotus is in half-bloom in Zhangjiajie, Hunan Province, on the afternoon of Sept. 5, as developers go through trial runs of a building's retractable dome, the largest of its kind in the world. [Photo by Shao Ying/China.com.cn]


​

A huge steel lotus is in full bloom in Zhangjiajie, Hunan Province, on the afternoon of Sept. 5, as developers go through trial runs of a building's retractable dome, the largest of its kind in the world. [Photo by Shao Ying/China.com.cn]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

It looks magnificent though the capacity appears small
Its an engineering marvel again in China
Zhangjiajie is trying hard to commission as many iconic attractions as it could these days
I wonder who the architect and engineers are
Once the protective flim layers are removed from the "petals" it would be looking stunning in the dark emitting glowing lights from inside out




*Get ready for the party! China's new 'world's largest bar' looks like a UFO, has a roof like a lotus flower and can house 3,800 guests*

*Bar in Zhangjiajie, Hunan province, south central China, resembles a flying saucer and covers 225,000 square feet *
*Zhangjiajie Cloud Top Culture Industry Development Co. Ltd has invested 220 million yuan (£23 million) into project*
*Due to open in August and feature ambitious futuristic lighting, robotic waiters and a huge retractable 'lotus' roof*
*For more of the latest news and updates from China visit www.dailymail.co.uk/china*
By Gabriel Samuels For Mailonline

Published: 14:18 GMT, 26 April 2016 | Updated: 23:23 GMT, 26 April 2016


Building work on an enormous bar with a transparent domed roof that can house thousands of revelers is picking up pace in south central China.

Situated in downtown Zhangjiajie, Hunan province, the ambitious new bar - which resembles a flying saucer when seen from above - will be able to host up to 3,800 guests over an area of 225,000 square feet, according to a report by People's Daily Online.

Zhangjiajie Cloud Top Culture Industry Development Co. Ltd has invested 220 million yuan (£23 million) into the project, due to open this August. Chinese media are dubbing it the world's largest bar, although this is difficult to verify.









+6
Ambitious: The main building work on the huge bar in downtown Zhangjiajie, Hunan province, south central China, is now almost complete








+6
Almost at an end? On April 24, the company announced that construction had recently been completed on the main part of the building








+6
Nightlife: It even promises to have a remarkable roof that expands and opens on warm evenings, resembling a gigantic lotus flower

On April 24, the company announced that construction had recently been completed on the main part of the building.

Customers visiting the bar will be treated to a range of attractions and cool features including futuristic lighting, projections and even robot waiters.

Last week a cooperation agreement was signed with Hunan Provincial Musicians Association to establish the bar as an international music venue.

It even promises to have a remarkable roof that expands and opens in the evening, resembling a gigantic lotus flower.

The highly anticipated bar is a short drive from Zhangjiajie National Forest Park, the UNESCO world heritage site said to have influenced the scenery in the popular science fiction film Avatar.








+6
Unique: Customers visiting will be treated to a range of attractions and features including futuristic lighting, projections and robot waiters








+6
Special: Zhangjiajie Cloud Top Culture Industry has invested 220 million yuan (£23 million) into the project, due to open this August


Enormous plans: Last week an agreement was signed with Hunan Provincial Musicians Association to establish the bar as a music venue


*World's largest retractable dome bar to open to the public *
(People's Daily Online) 14:37, September 06, 2016
http://en.people.cn/n3/2016/0906/c98649-9111439-3.html





The world's largest retractable dome has been successfully constructed in Zhangjiajie, Hunan province as of Sept. 5. The lotus-shaped dome, consisting of 10 steel tiles weighing 500 tons, can be opened and closed in nine minutes and 45 seconds. The dome bar, named Genting, is scheduled to open to the public in the evening of Sept. 10. (Chinanews.com/Tang Yunpeng)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

Three_Kingdoms said:


> It looks magnificent though the capacity appears small
> Its an engineering marvel again in China
> Zhangjiajie is trying hard to commission as many iconic attractions as it could these days
> I wonder who the architect and engineers are
> Once the protective flim layers are removed from the "petals" it would be looking stunning in the dark emitting glowing lights from inside out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Get ready for the party! China's new 'world's largest bar' looks like a UFO, has a roof like a lotus flower and can house 3,800 guests*
> 
> *Bar in Zhangjiajie, Hunan province, south central China, resembles a flying saucer and covers 225,000 square feet *
> *Zhangjiajie Cloud Top Culture Industry Development Co. Ltd has invested 220 million yuan (£23 million) into project*
> *Due to open in August and feature ambitious futuristic lighting, robotic waiters and a huge retractable 'lotus' roof*
> *For more of the latest news and updates from China visit www.dailymail.co.uk/china*
> By Gabriel Samuels For Mailonline
> 
> Published: 14:18 GMT, 26 April 2016 | Updated: 23:23 GMT, 26 April 2016
> 
> 
> Building work on an enormous bar with a transparent domed roof that can house thousands of revelers is picking up pace in south central China.
> 
> Situated in downtown Zhangjiajie, Hunan province, the ambitious new bar - which resembles a flying saucer when seen from above - will be able to host up to 3,800 guests over an area of 225,000 square feet, according to a report by People's Daily Online.
> 
> Zhangjiajie Cloud Top Culture Industry Development Co. Ltd has invested 220 million yuan (£23 million) into the project, due to open this August. Chinese media are dubbing it the world's largest bar, although this is difficult to verify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +6
> Ambitious: The main building work on the huge bar in downtown Zhangjiajie, Hunan province, south central China, is now almost complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +6
> Almost at an end? On April 24, the company announced that construction had recently been completed on the main part of the building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +6
> Nightlife: It even promises to have a remarkable roof that expands and opens on warm evenings, resembling a gigantic lotus flower
> 
> On April 24, the company announced that construction had recently been completed on the main part of the building.
> 
> Customers visiting the bar will be treated to a range of attractions and cool features including futuristic lighting, projections and even robot waiters.
> 
> Last week a cooperation agreement was signed with Hunan Provincial Musicians Association to establish the bar as an international music venue.
> 
> It even promises to have a remarkable roof that expands and opens in the evening, resembling a gigantic lotus flower.
> 
> The highly anticipated bar is a short drive from Zhangjiajie National Forest Park, the UNESCO world heritage site said to have influenced the scenery in the popular science fiction film Avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +6
> Unique: Customers visiting will be treated to a range of attractions and features including futuristic lighting, projections and robot waiters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +6
> Special: Zhangjiajie Cloud Top Culture Industry has invested 220 million yuan (£23 million) into the project, due to open this August
> 
> 
> Enormous plans: Last week an agreement was signed with Hunan Provincial Musicians Association to establish the bar as a music venue
> 
> 
> *World's largest retractable dome bar to open to the public *
> (People's Daily Online) 14:37, September 06, 2016
> http://en.people.cn/n3/2016/0906/c98649-9111439-3.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world's largest retractable dome has been successfully constructed in Zhangjiajie, Hunan province as of Sept. 5. The lotus-shaped dome, consisting of 10 steel tiles weighing 500 tons, can be opened and closed in nine minutes and 45 seconds. The dome bar, named Genting, is scheduled to open to the public in the evening of Sept. 10. (Chinanews.com/Tang Yunpeng)


The tourism in Zhangjiajie is mature, but there is still huge potential.
A new national park opens this year (the grand canyon), yet there are countless mountains and rivers to be developed into tourist sites. 
And part from building more expressways, HSRs are required!
Good news this week:

*Two projects start construction on 8 September in Zhangjiajie*
*4.7 billion yuan investment: Zhangjiajie HSR Station & Wulingyuan Avenue *
*Empower Zhangjiajie Tourism!!!*
http://news.163.com/16/0902/18/BVVRL3OF00014AEE.html

华声在线9月2日讯（欧媛 唐昊 通讯员 王建军 宋伟）9月2日上午，张家界市政府召开新闻发布会，通报将于9月8日开工的张家界武陵山大道和张家界高铁站建设情况。总投资约47亿元的张家界武陵山大道和张家界高铁站两大工程是彻底破解张家界旅游交通“瓶颈”，加速张家界旅游提质升级的重大工程。

张家界武陵山大道连接张家界市城区与武陵源核心景区，全长28.4公里。工程分为城区段和景区段两部分，城区段10.2公里，按双向6车道建设。景区段全长18.2千米,其中半幅路基主要利用老路改建，半幅路基新建，按双向4车道建设。工程计划2016年9月8日动工，2018年9月完工。

*Wulingyuan Avenue* : 6 lanes, 28.4km, links downtown Zhangjiajie with the UNESCO world heritage site in Wulingyuan district. Will open in 2018

*Zhangjiajie HSR Station*: 2 HSRs intersect, 28000m2, will open in 3 years 

*2 high-speed railways!
Zhangjiajie-Jishou-Huaihua HSR
Qianjiang-Zhangjiajie-Changde HSR (Chongqing-Changsha-Xiamen Corridor)*





*Wulingyuan Avenue & Zhangjiajie HSR Station *









*Tianmenshan National Park in Zhangjiajie*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Not content with the plan?*
Submit your suggestions before 21 September 2016
Website: www.supdri.com/2040
Email: ilovesh2040@126.com
Tel: 63193413、62470681（9:00-17:00）
Mail: 上海市北京西路99号，上海市城市总体规划编制工作领导小组办公室（收），邮政编码：200003。
@Shotgunner51

a concise version for the general readers
http://business.sohu.com/20160824/n465779576.shtml



*Trunk road system plan*
*Blue: expressway or rapid road*
*Dark: high-speed rails and railways *





*R&D 5%
Annual tourists: 15 million 
High-speed wifi: 100&*





*Agricultural safety *





*Ecological corridors *





*Greenbelt in the downtown*





@Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Godman @Taygibay @Spectre @Species @litefire @danger007 @simple Brain @Rajaraja Chola @Mista @Tiqiu @grey boy 2 @Bussard Ramjet@PARIKRAMA @Śakra @Echo_419 @proud_indian @ito @Ankit Kumar 002 @Fattyacids @terranMarine @Maira La @UKBengali @PaklovesTurkiye @Danish saleem @Kiss_of_the_Dragon @Beast @CAPRICORN-88 @Nan Yang @Local_Legend @AViet @waz @Srinivas @itachii @oprih @Nadhem Of Ibelin @ahojunk @cirr @TaiShang @Local_Legend @Jguo @jkroo @bolo @zeronet@somsak @CAPRICORN-88 @kuge @Hu Songshan @Aero @Fattyacids @grey boy 2 @Rusty @SrNair @Daniel808 @Three_Kingdoms @Dungeness @Sinopakfriend @Chinese-Dragon @Chinese Bamboo @Keel @Raphael @AViet @onebyone @yusheng @Star Wars @Kaptaan @XenoEnsi-14 @Ryuzaki @Nilgiri @DESERT FIGHTER @AugenBlick @Areesh @Tipu7 @Devil Soul @Spring Onion @hussain0216 @bolo @TheTheoryOfMilitaryLogistics @yusheng @Mista @Spring Onion @LegitimateIdiot @Mirza Jatt @BDforever @Laozi @Odysseus @AsianUnion @Arsalan @Joe Shearer @Nilgiri @liall @kahonapyarhai @T-Rex @english_man @Muhammad Omar @MilSpec @Pulsar @faithfulguy @PakSword @endyashainin @waz @rashid.sarwar @danger007 @ito @unbiasedopinion @Arsalan @Basel @Djinn @Darmashkian @Shravan#22580 @Taygibay @Kaptaan @bolo @Lure @PaklovesTurkiye @Deino @Economic superpower @endyashainin @shah1398 @muhammadali233 @Jf Thunder @Talwar e Pakistan @Arbiter @yesboss @Darmashkian @TaiShang @cirr @Jguo @JSCh @jkroo @Fattyacids @Jlaw @Place Of Space @haviZsultan @CAPRICORN-88 @Mista @Nan Yang @onebyone @xiao qi @Mugwop @el che @Yizhi @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @Stranagor @cirr @Keel @Jlaw @Place Of Space @FairAndUnbiased @zeronet @Raphael @sweetgrape @Edison Chen @Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon @cnleio @+4vsgorillas-Apebane @onebyone @yusheng @Kyle Sun @dy1022 @Beast @YoucanYouup @terranMarine @ahojunk @kuge@Economic superpower @Beidou2020 @cirr @JSCh @jkroo @Pangu @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @onebyone @kankan326 @badguy2000 @TianyaTaiwan @ahtan_china @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @empirefighter @hexagonsnow @xuxu1457 @sword1947 @tranquilium@55100864 @Sommer @HongWu002 @Speeder 2 @Dungeness @utp45 @StarCraft_ZT2 @Martian2 @Jguo @Arryn @rott @TheTruth @Dungeness @immortalsoul @beijingwalker @xunzi @Obambam @ahtan_china @bolo @bobsm @Abacin @Tom99 @Genesis @GS Zhou @djsjs @Daniel808 @Nan Yang @70U63 ]@CAPRICORN-88 @XiaoYaoZi @Hu Songshan @theniubt @LTE-TDD @faithfulguy @vostok @senheiser @S.U.R.B. @T-123456 @Rasengan @el che @Mugwop et al

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*Shanghai 2016-2040
Shanghai city agglomeration 
29900km2
54 million people 
GDP: more than one trillion dollars (2015, not PPP)
Shanghai+ Nantong+ Suzhou + Wuxi + Jiaxing + Ningbo + Zhoushan





Suzhou-Nantong Yangtze River Bridge*





*Suzhou City*





*Ningbo City*





*Wuxi City*





*Nantong City*





Watertown, Jiaxing City















@Godman[/USER] @Götterdämmerung @waz @Gibbs @Species @Lure @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @Ankit Kumar 002 @PARIKRAMA @PARIKRAMA @Echo_419 @Danish saleem @PaklovesTurkiye @simple Brain @X-2. @Taygibay @Arsalan @shah1398 @muhammadali233 @Jf Thunder @Talwar e Pakistan @Arbiter @yesboss @Mista @grey boy 2 @Jlaw @bolo @faithfulguy @Maira La @T-Rex @UKBengali @Odysseus @Nilgiri @Aether @Fattyacids @Darmashkian @Kaptaan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @Zibago @saiyan0321 @el che @Mugwop @S.U.R.B. @Rasengan @xiao qi @Dungeness @ahtan_china @endyashainin @vostok @senheiser et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

AndrewJin said:


> The tourism in Zhangjiajie is mature, but there is still huge potential.
> A new national park opens this year (the grand canyon), yet there are countless mountains and rivers to be developed into tourist sites.
> And part from building more expressways, HSRs are required!
> Good news this week:
> 
> *Two projects start construction on 8 September in Zhangjiajie*
> *4.7 billion yuan investment: Zhangjiajie HSR Station & Wulingyuan Avenue *
> *Empower Zhangjiajie Tourism!!!*
> http://news.163.com/16/0902/18/BVVRL3OF00014AEE.html
> 
> 华声在线9月2日讯（欧媛 唐昊 通讯员 王建军 宋伟）9月2日上午，张家界市政府召开新闻发布会，通报将于9月8日开工的张家界武陵山大道和张家界高铁站建设情况。总投资约47亿元的张家界武陵山大道和张家界高铁站两大工程是彻底破解张家界旅游交通“瓶颈”，加速张家界旅游提质升级的重大工程。
> 
> 张家界武陵山大道连接张家界市城区与武陵源核心景区，全长28.4公里。工程分为城区段和景区段两部分，城区段10.2公里，按双向6车道建设。景区段全长18.2千米,其中半幅路基主要利用老路改建，半幅路基新建，按双向4车道建设。工程计划2016年9月8日动工，2018年9月完工。
> 
> *Wulingyuan Avenue* : 6 lanes, 28.4km, links downtown Zhangjiajie with the UNESCO world heritage site in Wulingyuan district. Will open in 2018
> 
> *Zhangjiajie HSR Station*: 2 HSRs intersect, 28000m2, will open in 3 years
> 
> *2 high-speed railways!
> Zhangjiajie-Jishou-Huaihua HSR
> Qianjiang-Zhangjiajie-Changde HSR (Chongqing-Changsha-Xiamen Corridor)*
> View attachment 332145
> 
> 
> *Wulingyuan Avenue & Zhangjiajie HSR Station *
> View attachment 332146
> 
> View attachment 332147
> 
> 
> *Tianmenshan National Park in Zhangjiajie*



Thanks for the information
Zhangjiajie has received a lot of support from the government and entrepreneurs to expand their tourism obviously

After reading my above posting (271) again, the news report by Daily Mail in April 2016 described the building has "a transparent domed roof " but in the Sept. 6 report by The People's Daily that followed it said "The lotus-shaped dome, consisting of 10 steel tiles weighing 500 tons" so I am inclined to believe the updated report by People's Daily that the picture(s) provided on the lotus dome are steel tiles and as such they cannot be "transparent" - contrary to The Daily Mail's earlier report and its related illustrations which showed nothing more than artistic impressions. They might have changed their original plan from a transparent dome to steel afterwards So let's see their final product
In addition, I've checked that Zhangjiajie has a population of less than 2 million So the capacity in the plan is about right for a huge bar or a modern venue for concerts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

When I visited Zhangjiajie late last year, I don't remember seeing this dome or its construction.

Damn! The HSR was not built yet. We have to take coaches.

If any of you have the chance, I highly recommend visiting Zhangjiajie but be prepared for the crowd. Zhangjiajie is made up of several national parks. 

This video posted earlier by @AndrewJin covers all the places I visited except for the temple. 






*Tianmenshan cable way,cliff walk,winding road
天门山索道、栈道、盘山公路与世界高跨比最大的桥*


Chinese bridge
Published on 25 Jun 2016
Tianmenshan cliff walk is the highest cliff walk in the world with about 300m high. Zhangjiajie national park footbridge (from this video's 2:43-2:58) has the largest high/span ratio with 142m high and 22m span. Located in Zhangjiajie city, Hunan province. Can see more detail introduction from links below:
张家界天门山栈道是世界最高的栈道，垂直高度达300米左右。邻近的武陵源国家公园内人行天桥是世界高跨比最大的桥（百米以上高度中），142米高，跨度仅22米！可以在这段视频2：43秒到2分58秒间看到此桥。具体介绍见下面链接：
http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/in...
http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/in...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Time-lapse: World’s highest bridge to open in China*
CCTV News, Published on Sep 9, 2016

Beipanjiang Bridge, the world’s highest bridge crossing the Nizhu River Canyon located in the juncture of Yunnan and Guizhou provinces, is 565 meters above the river. It was officially completed on Saturday after three years of construction. As many as 1,000 engineers and technicians worked on this high-altitude project. The bridge is expected to open before the end of this year. This aerial time-lapse shot shows the splendid scene surrounding the world’s highest bridge. Take a look.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

JSCh said:


> *Time-lapse: World’s highest bridge to open in China*
> CCTV News, Published on Sep 9, 2016
> 
> Beipanjiang Bridge, the world’s highest bridge crossing the Nizhu River Canyon located in the juncture of Yunnan and Guizhou provinces, is 565 meters above the river. It was officially completed on Saturday after three years of construction. As many as 1,000 engineers and technicians worked on this high-altitude project. The bridge is expected to open before the end of this year. This aerial time-lapse shot shows the splendid scene surrounding the world’s highest bridge. Take a look.



Beautiful
It said in the news the time of travelling from point to point will be shortened by 2.5 hours
Now concrete, tarmac and asphalt will do the rest on the bridge deck before it is ready for the traffic

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Time-lapse: World’s highest bridge to open in China*
> CCTV News, Published on Sep 9, 2016
> 
> Beipanjiang Bridge, the world’s highest bridge crossing the Nizhu River Canyon located in the juncture of Yunnan and Guizhou provinces, is 565 meters above the river. It was officially completed on Saturday after three years of construction. As many as 1,000 engineers and technicians worked on this high-altitude project. The bridge is expected to open before the end of this year. This aerial time-lapse shot shows the splendid scene surrounding the world’s highest bridge. Take a look.


Stunning!
The title of the world' highest bridge changes so rapidly!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

More pictures of the lift. Its max. lift capacity is *15,500 ton*!!

Supplier of the lift: CSIC (China Shipbuilding Industry Corp.)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> More pictures of the lift. Its max. lift capacity is *15,500 ton*!!
> 
> Supplier of the lift: CSIC (China Shipbuilding Industry Corp.)
> 
> View attachment 336018
> View attachment 336019
> View attachment 336021
> View attachment 336022


Powered by the Wuhan subsidiary of CSIC, Wuchang shipbuilding!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

AndrewJin said:


> Powered by the Wuhan subsidiary of CSIC, Wuchang shipbuilding!


Wuchang Shipbuilding is the supplier of many heavy equipment that employed the Three Gorges Dam. Congratulations!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> Wuchang Shipbuilding is the supplier of many heavy equipment that employed the Three Gorges Dam. Congratulations!


A lot of military vessels are also being built in Wuhan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

_This is another piece of large infrastructure. I have decided to put it in this thread._

---------
Trials Start at World's Largest Ship Lift






By *MarEx *2016-09-19 18:58:11

The trial operation of the shiplift at China’s Three Gorges Dam began on Sunday.





_Location of the Three Gorges Dam._

The Three Gorges Dam project started construction 22 years ago, and the shiplift, designed by a Chinese and German team, is the largest and most sophisticated in the world, according to the China Three Gorges Corp., the state-owned company responsible for its construction.

The water level behind the dam is up to 113 meters (370 feet) higher than the downstream river, and the elevator is designed to handle ships with a maximum displacement of about 3,000 tonnes.

It is equipped with a water chamber 120 meters (394 feet) long, 18 meters (59 feet) wide and 3.5 meters (11 feet) deep. The chamber, its mechanical systems and the water weigh 15,500 tons altogether. The ship lift's design uses a helical gear system to climb or descend a toothed rack, and lift time is around eight minutes.

The shiplift complements the five-tier ship lock next to it, which is also the world's largest and has allowed ships to pass through since 2003. The ship lock is running at full capacity, with its cargo throughput standing at 119.6 million tons in 2015.







It takes ships up to four hours to use the lock, and the lift will cut this time to less than an hour.

The Three Gorges project is designed to achieve flood control, transportation and power generation.

=============================
There is more info in this thread.

https://defence.pk/threads/worlds-largest-ship-lift-at-three-gorges-dam-in-c-china.449780/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> _This is another piece of large infrastructure. I have decided to put it in this thread._
> 
> ---------
> Trials Start at World's Largest Ship Lift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By *MarEx *2016-09-19 18:58:11
> 
> The trial operation of the shiplift at China’s Three Gorges Dam began on Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 336036
> 
> _Location of the Three Gorges Dam._
> 
> The Three Gorges Dam project started construction 22 years ago, and the shiplift, designed by a Chinese and German team, is the largest and most sophisticated in the world, according to the China Three Gorges Corp., the state-owned company responsible for its construction.
> 
> The water level behind the dam is up to 113 meters (370 feet) higher than the downstream river, and the elevator is designed to handle ships with a maximum displacement of about 3,000 tonnes.
> 
> It is equipped with a water chamber 120 meters (394 feet) long, 18 meters (59 feet) wide and 3.5 meters (11 feet) deep. The chamber, its mechanical systems and the water weigh 15,500 tons altogether. The ship lift's design uses a helical gear system to climb or descend a toothed rack, and lift time is around eight minutes.
> 
> The shiplift complements the five-tier ship lock next to it, which is also the world's largest and has allowed ships to pass through since 2003. The ship lock is running at full capacity, with its cargo throughput standing at 119.6 million tons in 2015.
> 
> 
> View attachment 336035
> 
> 
> It takes ships up to four hours to use the lock, and the lift will cut this time to less than an hour.
> 
> The Three Gorges project is designed to achieve flood control, transportation and power generation.
> 
> =============================
> There is more info in this thread.
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/worlds-largest-ship-lift-at-three-gorges-dam-in-c-china.449780/


My province is great!


----------



## AndrewJin

*Driving near Sino-Viet border in Guangxi 
516km long S60 Provincial Expressway
*











*2010-2020
Guangxi expressway network 
*
*Project mode: BOT, PPP, BT, BOT, EPC, etc*
所有高速公路项目可采用政府补贴BOT模式（民办公助方式）、PPP（政府与私营企业共同投资建设运营）、BT（建设-转让）、BOT（建设-经营-转让）、EPC

*4283 km in 2015, 80% counties have expressways *
*1700 km added during 12th 5-year-plan*
*8000+km in 2020*






















Good news, the once teacher is now learning from the student. 

*Guangxi: Guizhou Province is our model *

http://www.gx.xinhuanet.com/newscenter/20160530/3172289_c.html

By 2015 (the ending year of 12th 5-year-plan), the length of control-accessed expressways in Guangxi reaches 4288km, covering 87 countries/cities, 21 counties/cities yet to be connected.

2020 is the deadline.

However, at the same time, Guizhou Province announced every county has been connected the network with 5128km long expressways in the province.

Both Guangxi and Guizhou are underdeveloped regions. When Guangxi had 1000+km expressways and ranked 6th in 2003, officers from Guizhou and many other provinces came to Guangxi to learn from us. 10 years later, Guizhou is one of the 9 province achieving the goal of "every county has expressway".

The once student becomes our model.

Building expressways in Guizhou Province is way more difficult than in Guangxi. Bridge and tunnels account for more than 50% there.

Their economy is worse than us. However, they have adopted an array of models to attract investment, such as BOT, BOT+EPC, BOT+EPC+government funding.

We should learn from their innovative methods!


“十二五”收官之时，自治区交通厅对外宣布：截至2015年底， 广西高速公路通车里程4288公里，87个县（市、区）通高速，还有21多个县（市、区）尚未通达，全区力争在5年之后的2020年实现县县通高速的目标。

然而，几乎是在同一时间，贵州省宣布全省88个县实现了县县通高速公路，高速公路通车里程突破5000公里，达到5128公里。

贵州高速公路发展起步比广西晚。作为欠发达地区，广西高速公路通车里程在2003年就突破一千公里大关，排在全国第6位。包括贵州在内的全国很多省区纷纷前来考察取经。经过10多年发展，特别是最近3年来，贵州后来居上，成为当前全国9个县县通高速公路的省份之一。

昔日前来取经的“徒弟”，如今成为我们的榜样。贵州的做法和经验值得广西借鉴。

*创新思路破解资金难题*

广西高速公路起步早，开始几年势头不错。然而，近十年来，我们虽然每年都还有高速公路建成通车，但增量却很少，发展速度却落后于周边的贵州省。

贵州山高谷深，地质条件十分复杂，修高速公路的地理条件比广西恶劣不止一点点。数据表明，贵州高速公路的桥隧比约50%，也就说，一条100公里的高速公路，桥梁隧道就占了一半，造价相对更高。

据了解，贵州县县通高速公路项目总投资超过4100亿元。但是，贵州省经济总量比广西小，它是怎么破解高速公路建设资金难题呢？

贵州省交通厅长王秉清说，贵州大胆创新投融资模式，把以前等到有了钱再去修路的思维，变成让人先垫钱来修，吸引各类大型企业和民间资本。同时，对偏远山区的高速公路，采取财政兜底的办法吸引社会资金。比如，一条80公里高速公路需要投资100亿元，每年产生利息5亿元，通车后测算3年的平均车流量，如果通行费收入5000万元，那么每年缺口的4.5亿元由财政负责兜底。这样一来，社会资本纷至沓来，特别是一些大型央企，在贵州采用BOT（建设/运营/移交）、BOT+EPC（设计/采购/施工）、“BOT+EPC+政府补助”的模式已建、在建高速公路项目21个约1589公里，投资达1770亿元，较好解决了资金缺口问题。

反观广西高速公路建设，如今很多项目进展缓慢，主要原因就是被资金卡住了。“广西该修高速公路的地方都修了，剩下的20多个县都是些车流量少、经济不发达、地形条件恶劣的的地方，资金成了最大的制约因素。”自治区交通厅一位负责人说，在贵州省早就把贵州到乐业高速公路修到两省区交界处的情况下，乐业到百色高速公路却酝酿多年迟迟开不了工，主要还是资本金不足的问题。他表示，贵州对发展偏远、落后地区高速公路的观念和思维，对投融资方法的探索和创新，正是广西高速公路建设急需的、值得我们学习和借鉴的地方。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*If Nanning does not develop fast enough, soon it will be surpassed by Guiyang!!!*

*Nanning City, capital of Guangxi, in 2008*









*Nanning 2013*





*Nanning City, Guangxi*
*



*

*Dongxi checkpoint at Sino-Viet border*
*



*

*Guilin City, Guangxi*
*



*

*Liuzhou City, Guangxi*
*



*
*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

_Very beautiful and unique bridge. _

--------
Bridge dubbed 'sexiest architecture' to open to public in China
2016-09-23 14:25:31 chinanews.cn Web Editor: Xu Yaqi





A curvaceous new walkway dubbed “the sexiest project” is set to open to the public in Changsha, central China’s Hunan province.Construction of the bridge was completed on September 22, 2016. The bridge's curves intertwine into a red Chinese lucky knot, and is thus named the Lucky Knot Bridge. With a total length of 183.95 meters and height of 22 meters, the bridge connects a diverse set of routes from different heights. It is expected to become iconic architecture in the city. [Photo: ecns.cn]





A curvaceous new walkway dubbed “the sexiest project” is set to open to the public in Changsha, central China’s Hunan province.Construction of the bridge was completed on September 22, 2016. The bridge's curves intertwine into a red Chinese lucky knot, and is thus named the Lucky Knot Bridge. With a total length of 183.95 meters and height of 22 meters, the bridge connects a diverse set of routes from different heights. It is expected to become iconic architecture in the city. [Photo: ecns.cn]





A curvaceous new walkway dubbed “the sexiest project” is set to open to the public in Changsha, central China’s Hunan province.Construction of the bridge was completed on September 22, 2016. The bridge's curves intertwine into a red Chinese lucky knot, and is thus named the Lucky Knot Bridge. With a total length of 183.95 meters and height of 22 meters, the bridge connects a diverse set of routes from different heights. It is expected to become iconic architecture in the city. [Photo: ecns.cn]





A curvaceous new walkway dubbed “the sexiest project” is set to open to the public in Changsha, central China’s Hunan province.Construction of the bridge was completed on September 22, 2016. The bridge's curves intertwine into a red Chinese lucky knot, and is thus named the Lucky Knot Bridge. With a total length of 183.95 meters and height of 22 meters, the bridge connects a diverse set of routes from different heights. It is expected to become iconic architecture in the city. [Photo: ecns.cn]





A curvaceous new walkway dubbed “the sexiest project” is set to open to the public in Changsha, central China’s Hunan province.Construction of the bridge was completed on September 22, 2016. The bridge's curves intertwine into a red Chinese lucky knot, and is thus named the Lucky Knot Bridge. With a total length of 183.95 meters and height of 22 meters, the bridge connects a diverse set of routes from different heights. It is expected to become iconic architecture in the city. [Photo: ecns.cn]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

China unveils major projects to boost growth 
Source: Xinhua | 2016-09-23 15:38:52 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, Sept. 23 (Xinhua) -- Provincial projects worth more than 1 trillion yuan (149.25 billion U.S. dollars) were launched this week as China strives to boost growth, Shanghai Securities News reported Friday.

The projects are mostly infrastructure-related, with the southwest province of *Sichuan introducing nine highway projects worth 128.8 billion yuan*.

The *Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region in the north unveiled 366 projects worth 739.6 billion yuan*, including infrastructure, industrial parks and city planning.

The projects were unveiled as the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), China's top planner, urged faster approval procedures and vigorous implementation of projects under the country's 13th Five-Year Plan.

In the first eight months, *China's infrastructure investment rose 19.7 percent year on year*, gaining 0.1 percent from the January-July period, according to data from the National Bureau of Statistics.

"The 20-percent infrastructure investment growth is not enough to stabilize growth. The rate needs to be 22 or 23 percent," said Lian Ping, chief economist at the Bank of Communications.

The growth of infrastructure investment is likely to accelerate in the fourth quarter with implementation of major projects, faster approval by the NDRC and operation of public-private partnership (PPP) projects, he said.

The NDRC introduced a new list of PPP projects with 2.14 trillion yuan in total investment on Sept.14 as part of its efforts to promote investment amid an economic slowdown.

It approved infrastructure projects worth more than 1 trillion yuan in the first eight months, including nearly 285 billion in July and August.

China's economy grew 6.7 percent in the second quarter of the year, the lowest quarterly growth since the global financial crisis in early 2009, but still within the government's target range of 6.5-7 percent for 2016.

A slew of data released this month - from industrial output to retail sales - showed rebounding economic activity in August, boosted by government infrastructure spending and property sales.

Infrastructure investment is a key engine in China's economy, contributing 29.4 percent to total investment growth in 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> _Very beautiful and unique bridge. _
> 
> --------
> Bridge dubbed 'sexiest architecture' to open to public in China
> 2016-09-23 14:25:31 chinanews.cn Web Editor: Xu Yaqi
> 
> View attachment 337221
> 
> A curvaceous new walkway dubbed “the sexiest project” is set to open to the public in Changsha, central China’s Hunan province.Construction of the bridge was completed on September 22, 2016. The bridge's curves intertwine into a red Chinese lucky knot, and is thus named the Lucky Knot Bridge. With a total length of 183.95 meters and height of 22 meters, the bridge connects a diverse set of routes from different heights. It is expected to become iconic architecture in the city. [Photo: ecns.cn]
> 
> View attachment 337224
> 
> A curvaceous new walkway dubbed “the sexiest project” is set to open to the public in Changsha, central China’s Hunan province.Construction of the bridge was completed on September 22, 2016. The bridge's curves intertwine into a red Chinese lucky knot, and is thus named the Lucky Knot Bridge. With a total length of 183.95 meters and height of 22 meters, the bridge connects a diverse set of routes from different heights. It is expected to become iconic architecture in the city. [Photo: ecns.cn]
> 
> View attachment 337225
> 
> A curvaceous new walkway dubbed “the sexiest project” is set to open to the public in Changsha, central China’s Hunan province.Construction of the bridge was completed on September 22, 2016. The bridge's curves intertwine into a red Chinese lucky knot, and is thus named the Lucky Knot Bridge. With a total length of 183.95 meters and height of 22 meters, the bridge connects a diverse set of routes from different heights. It is expected to become iconic architecture in the city. [Photo: ecns.cn]
> 
> View attachment 337226
> 
> A curvaceous new walkway dubbed “the sexiest project” is set to open to the public in Changsha, central China’s Hunan province.Construction of the bridge was completed on September 22, 2016. The bridge's curves intertwine into a red Chinese lucky knot, and is thus named the Lucky Knot Bridge. With a total length of 183.95 meters and height of 22 meters, the bridge connects a diverse set of routes from different heights. It is expected to become iconic architecture in the city. [Photo: ecns.cn]
> 
> View attachment 337227
> 
> A curvaceous new walkway dubbed “the sexiest project” is set to open to the public in Changsha, central China’s Hunan province.Construction of the bridge was completed on September 22, 2016. The bridge's curves intertwine into a red Chinese lucky knot, and is thus named the Lucky Knot Bridge. With a total length of 183.95 meters and height of 22 meters, the bridge connects a diverse set of routes from different heights. It is expected to become iconic architecture in the city. [Photo: ecns.cn]


@jkroo You people are crazy....

But I prefer simpler pedestrian bridges more!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jkroo

@AndrewJin 

We have to do it to catch up with Wuhan. Changsha do has big plans to build an international metropolis before 2025. For now there are at least 2 tax free zones in the area.

Besides this, we have many under Xiangjiang river tunnels/roads planned. More than 20 if I remember correctly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

jkroo said:


> @AndrewJin
> 
> We have to do it to catch up with Wuhan. Changsha do has big plans to build an international metropolis before 2025. For now there are at least 2 tax free zones in the area.
> 
> Besides this, we have many under Xiangjiang river tunnels/roads planned. More than 20 if I remember correctly.


lol
Bridges over Xiangjiang can be compared to bridges in Wuhan?
Your river is our river's tributary....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

*Lucky Knot Bridge to open to public*
*(Xinhua) Updated: 2016-09-23 14:04*






A curvaceous new walkway dubbed "the sexiest project" is set to open to the public in Changsha, Central China’s Hunan province. The bridge's curves intertwine into a red Chinese lucky knot, and is thus named the Lucky Knot Bridge. With a total length of 183.95 meters and height of 22 meters, the bridge connects a diverse set of routes from different heights. It is expected to become iconic architecture in the city. [Photo/Xinhua]

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Godman

AndrewJin said:


> Any photo?



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sri_Lanka_Railways_S12

The latest train




https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sri_Lanka_Railways_S10







https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sri_Lanka_Railways_S9
This one was imported in 2000 so it's older than the others





The Indian ones have always been problematic and have serious safety issues
www.sundaytimes.lk/151018/news/indian-train-safety-concerns-mount-168170.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

Kind reminder to stay on topic.

Any further off topic posts will be deleted and will be given an infringement notice.

I suggest that you create a thread in South Asian forum to continue your discussion on the railways in Sri Lanka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

*A city without traffic lights *
*Tekes county in Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region*
(CRIenglish.com) Updated: 2016-09-21 11:33







A bird's eye view of Tekes county in Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. [Photo/Xinhua]

*A small county in remote Ili prefecture, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, attracted world attention by its road design based on the Eight Diagrams and lack of any traffic lights.*

The Eight Diagrams, or Bagua, are eight trigrams used in Taoist cosmology, which is a religious, philosophical and ritual tradition of Chinese origin emphasizing living in harmony. Bagua represents the fundamental principles of reality, seen as a range of eight interrelated concepts.

The local government of Tekes county canceled all traffic lights in 1996 since the county never had traffic jams. It is the only county in China that to forgo traffic lights.

The county has four ring roads connecting 64 streets, with eight main routes that radiate out from the center. Each street has different-colored streetlights.






















http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2016-09/21/content_26851950_8.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

It's a Ba Gua design.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Place Of Space

Nan Yang said:


> It's a Ba Gua design.



 you said it. It is a Taoism concept.

Here is a Bagua farmland in Hangzhou.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Driving in Xiamen City's sea tunnel.....*
*8695m (4200m under sea)*















beijingwalker said:


>


I think this is the biggest project ever in Guangdong Province....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China home to over half of the world's longest bridges*
*September 28, 2016*
*People's Daily*





Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge (Photo/Xinhua)

The deck of China’s 55km-long Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao bridge was fully joined up on Sept. 27, officially making it the longest cross-sea bridge in the world.

Just 20 years ago this would have been unthinkable as China was still trying to build a bridge with a span of 400 meters. Today bridges over 1km in length are nothing unusual in the country. China is home to over half of the world’s longest span suspension bridges, cable-stayed bridges, steel arch bridges, and cross-sea bridges.





Yaxi Expressway (Photo/Xinhua)





Pingtan cross-strait highway-railway bridge, currently under construction (Photo/Xinhua)






Hutong Yangtze River Bridge, currently under construction (Photo/Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

*China completes 34-mile record-breaking bridge to Hong Kong*

Chinese builders celebrated the end of major construction work on the world’s longest cross-sea bridge, a project designed to give an economic boost to one of the country’s richest regions.
The 34-mile bridge spans the Pearl River estuary to connect the southern coastal cities of Hong Kong, Zhuhai and Macau.

The Y-shaped bridge starts from Lantau Island in Hong Kong with branches to Zhuhai and Macau. After the bridge opens, passengers will be able to drive through two special administrative regions and the Mainland in less than half-an-hour.

According to information released by the construction companies and cited by Chinese Television CCTV, over 400,000 tons of steel was used to build this structure; the equivalent of about 60 Eiffel Towers.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

long_ said:


> *China completes 34-mile record-breaking bridge to Hong Kong*
> 
> Chinese builders celebrated the end of major construction work on the world’s longest cross-sea bridge, a project designed to give an economic boost to one of the country’s richest regions.
> The 34-mile bridge spans the Pearl River estuary to connect the southern coastal cities of Hong Kong, Zhuhai and Macau.
> 
> The Y-shaped bridge starts from Lantau Island in Hong Kong with branches to Zhuhai and Macau. After the bridge opens, passengers will be able to drive through two special administrative regions and the Mainland in less than half-an-hour.
> 
> According to information released by the construction companies and cited by Chinese Television CCTV, over 400,000 tons of steel was used to build this structure; the equivalent of about 60 Eiffel Towers.


One of the many presents to National Day!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* The great leap upward: China's Pearl River Delta, then and now *
The Pearl River Delta has witnessed the most rapid urban expansion in human history – a predominantly agricultural region transformed into the world’s largest continuous city. By revisiting the sites of rare archive images of Hong Kong, Shenzhen, Guangzhou and Macau from the 1940s through 1990s, our photographers have documented this staggering change


_*Link -> *_
The great leap upward: China's Pearl River Delta, then and now | Cities | The Guardian​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> * The great leap upward: China's Pearl River Delta, then and now *
> The Pearl River Delta has witnessed the most rapid urban expansion in human history – a predominantly agricultural region transformed into the world’s largest continuous city. By revisiting the sites of rare archive images of Hong Kong, Shenzhen, Guangzhou and Macau from the 1940s through 1990s, our photographers have documented this staggering change
> 
> 
> _*Link -> *_
> The great leap upward: China's Pearl River Delta, then and now | Cities | The Guardian​


Impressive!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Lianghekou Dam*

Lianghekou dam,the tallest concrete-face rock-fill dam in the world with a height of 295m, will be completed in 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

*World's longest sightseeing escalator awaits you in Central China*
(Chinadaily.com.cn) 14:31, October 10, 2016






The sightseeing escalator at Enshi Grand Canyon in Enshi city, Central China's Hubei province. [Cnhubei.com/Hu Chengyong]

A 688-meter-long sightseeing escalator made its debut during the past week-long National Day holiday, contributing to tourists' visits at Enshi Grand Canyon in Enshi city, Central China's Hubei province.

"The escalator is the world's longest sightseeing one, costing each visitor 20 yuan ($2.98)", said an insider, who went on saying that visitors can enjoy the beautiful sights by taking less time and effort thanks to the escalator.

Using a steel concrete structure and a wooden structure, the escalator was built along the mountain in a "∑" shape at Qixingzhai scenic spot, a must-see at Enshi Grand Canyon.

"The whole engineering plan focused on ecological protection, which can be seen from the wooden structure and grey tile at the top of the escalator", said Xiong Yan, who is in charge of the project and works at Central-South Architectural Design Institute.

Xiong said that many vine plants were planted along the escalator to integrate with the surrounding landscape.

It's reported that the escalator can carry 7,300 visitors per hour in theory and is estimated to carry 600,000 visitors altogether in one year.





A bird's eye view of the 688-meter-long escalator at Enshi Grand Canyon in Enshi city, Central China's Hubei province. [Cnhubei.com/Hu Chengyong]




The grey tile top of the escalator at Enshi Grand Canyon in Enshi city, Central China's Hubei province. [Photo from Weibo account of Hubei Daily]




A closer look at the escalator in Enshi Grand Canyon in Enshi city, Central China's Hubei province. [Photo from Weibo account of Hubei Daily]
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2016-10/10/content_27011484_4.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Driving on the grassland expressway in Inner Mongolia!
*





@Gibbs @Kaptaan @Shotgunner51 @TopCat @UKBengali @el che @PaklovesTurkiye @Tipu7 @simple Brain @Götterdämmerung @Mista @eldarlmari @coffee_cup @waz @Arsalan @Dungeness @Two @bolo @Echo_419 @pts_m_h_2016 @Darmashkian @Pluralist @Khan_21 @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @PaklovesTurkiye @hellfire @Two @AViet @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Shotgunner51 @Ankit Kumar 002 @maximuswarrior @Huan @Darmashkian @endyashainin @Taygibay @LA se Karachi @911 @Cherokee @xyxmt @BDforever @Three_Kingdoms @T-123456 @somebozo @Maira La @vostok @senheiser @Nilgiri @terranMarine @Jlaw @Dandpatta @Philia @Hasan89 @pts_m_h_2016 @XenoEnsi-14 @Malik Abdullah @LadyFinger @Devil Soul

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

grey boy 2 said:


> *World's longest sightseeing escalator awaits you in Central China*
> (Chinadaily.com.cn) 14:31, October 10, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sightseeing escalator at Enshi Grand Canyon in Enshi city, Central China's Hubei province. [Cnhubei.com/Hu Chengyong]
> 
> A 688-meter-long sightseeing escalator made its debut during the past week-long National Day holiday, contributing to tourists' visits at Enshi Grand Canyon in Enshi city, Central China's Hubei province.
> 
> "The escalator is the world's longest sightseeing one, costing each visitor 20 yuan ($2.98)", said an insider, who went on saying that visitors can enjoy the beautiful sights by taking less time and effort thanks to the escalator.
> 
> Using a steel concrete structure and a wooden structure, the escalator was built along the mountain in a "∑" shape at Qixingzhai scenic spot, a must-see at Enshi Grand Canyon.
> 
> "The whole engineering plan focused on ecological protection, which can be seen from the wooden structure and grey tile at the top of the escalator", said Xiong Yan, who is in charge of the project and works at Central-South Architectural Design Institute.
> 
> Xiong said that many vine plants were planted along the escalator to integrate with the surrounding landscape.
> 
> It's reported that the escalator can carry 7,300 visitors per hour in theory and is estimated to carry 600,000 visitors altogether in one year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bird's eye view of the 688-meter-long escalator at Enshi Grand Canyon in Enshi city, Central China's Hubei province. [Cnhubei.com/Hu Chengyong]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grey tile top of the escalator at Enshi Grand Canyon in Enshi city, Central China's Hubei province. [Photo from Weibo account of Hubei Daily]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closer look at the escalator in Enshi Grand Canyon in Enshi city, Central China's Hubei province. [Photo from Weibo account of Hubei Daily]
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2016-10/10/content_27011484_4.htm


Last time I traveled there when the escalator was being built.....
Tourists take a cable-car up to the top, then walk, walk, walk, walk, walk, at the other end, walk down or use this escalator to the shuttle bus station in the valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Build a bridge over busy Beijing-Shanghai Railway !*




@JSCh @cirr @anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-123456

AndrewJin said:


> *Build a bridge over busy Beijing-Shanghai Railway !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JSCh @cirr @anant_s


Do you work in infrastructure or just interested?


----------



## AndrewJin

T-123456 said:


> Do you work in infrastructure or just interested?


Just interested.....my field has zero relation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Siduhe Bridge, Hubei Province 
Count down to the "abdication" of the title, World's Highest Bridge 
Beipanjiang Bridge will soon open to the public with the new title.....
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*48-year-old bridge on Yangtze River to undergo major repair*
(Xinhua) 09:57, October 22, 2016






Photo taken on Oct. 8, 2016 shows the Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province. The Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge will be closed for repair for 27 months from Oct. 28. (Xinhua/Su Yang)

The Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge, the first ever China-designed bridge on the Yangtze, will be closed for a major overhaul.

* The maintenance project for the bridge in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, will begin on October 28 and last for 27 months, at cost of about 1.09 billion yuan (161 million U.S. dollars), said the Nanjing municipal government on Friday.*

Built in 1968, the Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge has a double layer structure. The upper layer is used for highway traffic and is 4,589 meters long and 15 meters wide, while the lower layer is used for trains and is 6,772 meters long and 14 meters wide.

The bridge is one of the longest in China and a landmark structure in Nanjing. It was hailed as an engineering miracle upon its completion.

* However, the traffic flow on the bridge is greater than the designed capacity of the bridge, and it needs to be upgraded accordingly. Since 2002, the bridge has undergone 12 small to moderate repairs, but problems with the highway section have not been thoroughly solved.*

The restoration work will strengthen the structural safety of the bridge and ensure it lasts longer, while keeping its original appearance, the government said.

While the bridge is closed, vehicles can either use the second Nanjing Yangtze bridge, completed in 2001, or use the tunnels that also cross the river.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *48-year-old bridge on Yangtze River to undergo major repair*
> (Xinhua) 09:57, October 22, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Oct. 8, 2016 shows the Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province. The Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge will be closed for repair for 27 months from Oct. 28. (Xinhua/Su Yang)
> 
> The Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge, the first ever China-designed bridge on the Yangtze, will be closed for a major overhaul.
> 
> * The maintenance project for the bridge in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, will begin on October 28 and last for 27 months, at cost of about 1.09 billion yuan (161 million U.S. dollars), said the Nanjing municipal government on Friday.*
> 
> Built in 1968, the Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge has a double layer structure. The upper layer is used for highway traffic and is 4,589 meters long and 15 meters wide, while the lower layer is used for trains and is 6,772 meters long and 14 meters wide.
> 
> The bridge is one of the longest in China and a landmark structure in Nanjing. It was hailed as an engineering miracle upon its completion.
> 
> * However, the traffic flow on the bridge is greater than the designed capacity of the bridge, and it needs to be upgraded accordingly. Since 2002, the bridge has undergone 12 small to moderate repairs, but problems with the highway section have not been thoroughly solved.*
> 
> The restoration work will strengthen the structural safety of the bridge and ensure it lasts longer, while keeping its original appearance, the government said.
> 
> While the bridge is closed, vehicles can either use the second Nanjing Yangtze bridge, completed in 2001, or use the tunnels that also cross the river.


They need more bridges and tunnels....
Nanjing No.1 Bridge is congested every day....






1968

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*World's first multiple-span cable-stayed bridge to open in Hunan*
(CRI Online) 08:57, October 25, 2016





The world's first multiple-span cable-stayed bridge in Chishi in South China's Hunan Province is near completion. The Chishi bridge project started in 2010 and will open to traffic on Friday. The bridge is a critical part of the Xiamen Chengdu Expressway project and spans 1,500m across the valley with an average height of 270m. [Photo: dfic.cn]




The world's first multiple-span cable-stayed bridge in Chishi in South China's Hunan Province is near completion. The Chishi bridge project started in 2010 and will open to traffic on Friday. The bridge is a critical part of the Xiamen Chengdu Expressway project and spans 1,500m across the valley with an average height of 270m. [Photo: dfic.cn]




The world's first multiple-span cable-stayed bridge in Chishi in South China's Hunan Province is near completion. The Chishi bridge project started in 2010 and will open to traffic on Friday. The bridge is a critical part of the Xiamen Chengdu Expressway project and spans 1,500m across the valley with an average height of 270m. [Photo: dfic.cn]





The world's first multiple-span cable-stayed bridge in Chishi in South China's Hunan Province is near completion. The Chishi bridge project started in 2010 and will open to traffic on Friday. The bridge is a critical part of the Xiamen Chengdu Expressway project and spans 1,500m across the valley with an average height of 270m. [Photo: dfic.cn]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *World's first multiple-span cable-stayed bridge to open in Hunan*
> (CRI Online) 08:57, October 25, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world's first multiple-span cable-stayed bridge in Chishi in South China's Hunan Province is near completion. The Chishi bridge project started in 2010 and will open to traffic on Friday. The bridge is a critical part of the Xiamen Chengdu Expressway project and spans 1,500m across the valley with an average height of 270m. [Photo: dfic.cn]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world's first multiple-span cable-stayed bridge in Chishi in South China's Hunan Province is near completion. The Chishi bridge project started in 2010 and will open to traffic on Friday. The bridge is a critical part of the Xiamen Chengdu Expressway project and spans 1,500m across the valley with an average height of 270m. [Photo: dfic.cn]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world's first multiple-span cable-stayed bridge in Chishi in South China's Hunan Province is near completion. The Chishi bridge project started in 2010 and will open to traffic on Friday. The bridge is a critical part of the Xiamen Chengdu Expressway project and spans 1,500m across the valley with an average height of 270m. [Photo: dfic.cn]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world's first multiple-span cable-stayed bridge in Chishi in South China's Hunan Province is near completion. The Chishi bridge project started in 2010 and will open to traffic on Friday. The bridge is a critical part of the Xiamen Chengdu Expressway project and spans 1,500m across the valley with an average height of 270m. [Photo: dfic.cn]


This the 16th of the 18 west-east horizontal national expressways.
The final section finally finishes construction!



















@grey boy 2 @Lure @eldarlmari @onebyone @cirr 














@Zain Malik @Kaptaan @Götterdämmerung @Godman @T-Rex @litefire @Chinese Bamboo @jkroo @Place Of Space @eldarlmari @Mista

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zain Malik

TaiShang said:


> *World's first multiple-span cable-stayed bridge to open in Hunan*
> (CRI Online) 08:57, October 25, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world's first multiple-span cable-stayed bridge in Chishi in South China's Hunan Province is near completion. The Chishi bridge project started in 2010 and will open to traffic on Friday. The bridge is a critical part of the Xiamen Chengdu Expressway project and spans 1,500m across the valley with an average height of 270m. [Photo: dfic.cn]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world's first multiple-span cable-stayed bridge in Chishi in South China's Hunan Province is near completion. The Chishi bridge project started in 2010 and will open to traffic on Friday. The bridge is a critical part of the Xiamen Chengdu Expressway project and spans 1,500m across the valley with an average height of 270m. [Photo: dfic.cn]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world's first multiple-span cable-stayed bridge in Chishi in South China's Hunan Province is near completion. The Chishi bridge project started in 2010 and will open to traffic on Friday. The bridge is a critical part of the Xiamen Chengdu Expressway project and spans 1,500m across the valley with an average height of 270m. [Photo: dfic.cn]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world's first multiple-span cable-stayed bridge in Chishi in South China's Hunan Province is near completion. The Chishi bridge project started in 2010 and will open to traffic on Friday. The bridge is a critical part of the Xiamen Chengdu Expressway project and spans 1,500m across the valley with an average height of 270m. [Photo: dfic.cn]


No words to explain 
That it's impressive and awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yantong1980

Those Chisi Bridge is look like monument than a bridge, or 'monumental' looking bridge!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Zain Malik said:


> No words to explain
> That it's impressive and awesome.


The majority of China's crazy bridges are in Guizhou Province including nearly all the Top10 world's highest bridges.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> This the 16th of the 18 west-east horizontal national expressways.
> The final section finally finishes construction!
> 
> View attachment 346269
> 
> 
> View attachment 346270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @grey boy 2 @Lure @eldarlmari @onebyone @cirr
> 
> View attachment 346274
> View attachment 346272
> View attachment 346271
> View attachment 346273
> 
> @Zain Malik @Kaptaan @Götterdämmerung @Godman @T-Rex @litefire @Chinese Bamboo @jkroo @Place Of Space @eldarlmari @Mista



Horrible bridges!


----------



## AndrewJin

*Reversible lanes introduced in S China to ease traffic jam*
Two zipper lanes have been put into use in south China's city of Shenzhen to expand the capacity of one direction of the road to improve traffic. The direction-changing lanes are created by a "zipper van," which can pick up and pave concrete barriers on the road to switch the direction of the existing lanes. Follow us to see how it works.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

AndrewJin said:


> Great!!!
> 
> An expressway is being built from Ya'an to Kangding via Luding County!
> This will be the first section of *Chengdu-Lhasa expreesway*!! (Chengdu-Ya'an is part of G5 Beijing-Kunming Expressway, the famous ladder road)
> 
> This video shows the original *highway 318 *around Luding County
> And you can see the highway bridge over Daduhe River.
> I've been to this place for many times...So I can tell, this video is about from the suburban Luding County deep in the valley, cross the river to the east, then climb up the mountain. At the end, you can see *Tunnel Erlangshan.* Without this tunnel, you have to spend 2 more hours on the zigzag roads. However, using the tunnel means you will miss a very good platform to view the mighty 7556m high Mount Gongga!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324971
> 
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> Concerning the new expressway and the new high bridge over the river,
> here is the news and updates....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daduhe Bridge Luding (2018) 泸定大渡河特大桥
> Luding County, Sichuan Province, Western China*
> (919) feet high / (280) meters high
> 3,609 foot span / 1,100 meter span
> 
> http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Daduhe_Bridge_Luding
> View attachment 324974
> View attachment 324973
> 
> 
> Crossing a wide reservoir from a downstream dam just north of Luding city, the giant Daduhe suspension bridge is the largest structure on the *Ya'an to Kangding expressway*. Like many of China's Westernmost highways, this extension from the G5 expressway came many years after the more populous cities had already been connected in northern and eastern Sichuan Province. The Kanding route was especially difficult to construct with *an amazing 82% of the road on bridges or in tunnels.*
> 
> Located at kilometer 99, the alignment chosen for the Daduhe Bridge resulted in an unusual design for the east end where the anchorages had to be placed high up inside the steep mountain slope. To avoid compromising the strength of the deep underground anchorage, the engineers split the east-west lanes apart into tunnels separated by more then 100 meters, keeping the alignment off to the sides of the cable anchorage. The deck of the Daduhe Bridge is approximately 235 meters above the full lake level or 280 meters to the original level of the Dadu River.
> 
> The construction of the truss will follow an unusual pattern first implemented on the Aizhai Bridge in Hunan Province where each truss piece will be pulled and rolled along with wheel bogies that travel along horizontal wires hanging from the suspender cables. The wheel bogies travel back to the cliff side staging area to carry another truss section out and the process repeats until the truss is completed.
> 
> Luding was already one of the most famous cities in Western China for its legendary chain bridge of 100 meters that ranked among the longest suspension bridges in the world since its completion in 1701. Several historic battles have taken place at or near the chain bridge due to its strategic importance, most notably during the Long March in 1935.
> 
> The Daduhe Bridge at Luding is one of at least a dozen major suspension bridges that have opened in China since 2009 that have span lengths of approximately a kilometer or longer and deck heights of 200 to 500 meters.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Luding County
> Garzê Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture
> *
> *Population: *86k
> *Area: *2165km2
> *GDP per capita*: $ 3500
> 
> View attachment 324977
> View attachment 324978
> View attachment 324979
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> *Luding County is the gateway to Mount Gongga.
> The entrance of Hailuoguo Glacier National Park is at the town of Moxi.
> 
> Moxi Ancient Town*
> *
> View attachment 324980
> *
> 
> *Take the cablecar to the glacier at the foot of 7556m Mount Gongga*
> *
> View attachment 324981
> *
> 
> @Kiss_of_the_Dragon @LTE-TDD @simple Brain @Śakra @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @PaklovesTurkiye @litefire @Local_Legend @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Godman @terranMarine @Jguo @ahojunk @Gufi @waz @yusheng @hirobo2 @long_ @Three_Kingdoms @faithfulguy @TaiShang @oprih @Nadhem Of Ibelin @Stranagor @Mista @CAPRICORN-88 @itachii @Srinivas @ahojunk @Jlaw @Echo_419 @Sinopakfriend @Rasengan @Spectre @AViet @Arryn @Nan Yang @kuge @70U63 @Shotgunner51 @pher @XiaoYaoZi @Chinese Bamboo @Jguo @jkroo @Ankit Kumar 002 @The Sandman @Species @simple Brain @waz @X-2. @Danish saleem et al


*Ya'an-Kangding expressway enters core construction stage*
(Ecns.cn) 19:34, October 26, 2016



​A geographic illustration of an expressway linking Ya’an to Kangding, both cities in Sichuan Province. The expressway has entered into its core stage of construction, and it is now the best time to view the site and surrounding areas. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Zhongjun)


​A view of an expressway linking Ya’an to Kangding, both cities in Sichuan Province. The expressway has entered into its core stage of construction, and it is now the best time to view the site and surrounding areas. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Zhongjun)


​A view of an expressway linking Ya’an to Kangding, both cities in Sichuan Province. The expressway has entered into its core stage of construction, and it is now the best time to view the site and surrounding areas. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Zhongjun)


​A view of an expressway linking Ya’an to Kangding, both cities in Sichuan Province. The expressway has entered into its core stage of construction, and it is now the best time to view the site and surrounding areas. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Zhongjun)


A geographic illustration of an expressway linking Ya’an to Kangding, both cities in Sichuan Province. The expressway has entered into its core stage of construction, and it is now the best time to view the site and surrounding areas. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Zhongjun)

More->Ya'an-Kangding expressway enters core construction stage - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Drone Team of Shenzhen Traffic Police *




@hellfire @Kaptaan @Götterdämmerung @eldarlmari @Echo_419 et al

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge renovation plans to take 27 months*
(Xinhua) October 29, 2016





Workers set road blocks at the entrance to the Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, Oct. 28, 2016. Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge was closed on Friday night for renovation after it was put into use for 48 years. The renovation project is planned to take 27 months. While the bridge is closed, vehicles can either use the second Nanjing Yangtze bridge, completed in 2001, or the tunnels below the river. (Xinhua/Sun Can)





The last car drives on the Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge before it was closed in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, Oct. 28, 2016. Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge was closed on Friday night for renovation after it was put into use for 48 years. The renovation project is planned to take 27 months. While the bridge is closed, vehicles can either use the second Nanjing Yangtze bridge, completed in 2001, or the tunnels below the river. (Xinhua/Sun Can)





Workers set road blocks at the entrance to the Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, Oct. 28, 2016. Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge was closed on Friday night for renovation after it was put into use for 48 years. The renovation project is planned to take 27 months. While the bridge is closed, vehicles can either use the second Nanjing Yangtze bridge, completed in 2001, or the tunnels below the river. (Xinhua/Sun Can)





Cars drive on the Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, Oct. 28, 2016. Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge was closed on Friday night for renovation after it was put into use for 48 years. The renovation project is planned to take 27 months. While the bridge is closed, vehicles can either use the second Nanjing Yangtze bridge, completed in 2001, or the tunnels below the river. (Xinhua/Sun Can)





Workers set road blocks at the entrance to the Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, Oct. 28, 2016. Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge was closed on Friday night for renovation after it was put into use for 48 years. The renovation project is planned to take 27 months. While the bridge is closed, vehicles can either use the second Nanjing Yangtze bridge, completed in 2001, or the tunnels below the river. (Xinhua/Sun Can)





Photo taken on Oct. 28, 2016 shows the closed Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province. Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge was closed on Friday night for renovation after it was put into use for 48 years. The renovation project is planned to take 27 months. While the bridge is closed, vehicles can either use the second Nanjing Yangtze bridge, completed in 2001, or the tunnels below the river. (Xinhua/Sun Can)





Workers set signs reading "road closed" at the entrance to the Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, Oct. 28, 2016. Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge was closed on Friday night for renovation after it was put into use for 48 years. The renovation project is planned to take 27 months. While the bridge is closed, vehicles can either use the second Nanjing Yangtze bridge, completed in 2001, or the tunnels below the river. (Xinhua/Sun Can)







Workers set signs reading "road closed" at the entrance to the Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, Oct. 28, 2016. Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge was closed on Friday night for renovation after it was put into use for 48 years. The renovation project is planned to take 27 months. While the bridge is closed, vehicles can either use the second Nanjing Yangtze bridge, completed in 2001, or the tunnels below the river. (Xinhua/Sun Can)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## AndrewJin

*The highest and largest high-speed railway arch and Guangzhao dam*
世界高铁第一桥与光照水电站






http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Beipanjiang_Railway_Bridge_Qinglong






@Three_Kingdoms @AViet @rott @anant_s @Kaptaan et al

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

WOW! 
Kudos to Chinese Civil Engineers and construction group

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Driving in Tibet*
*Linzhi- Lhasa - Shigaste -Tingri - Mt. Everest Base Camp*

I am quite impressed to see the road from Tingri to EBC has been upgraded to asphalt road....
Last time I was there, the condition was not good.....
I felt really uncomfortable because of the road condition+ altitude sickness at 5km





@Zain Malik @Malik Abdullah @Huan @Lure @terranMarine et al


*2011*
When the weather is good, several 8km peaks can be seen
5000+m above the sea level at the highest point of this zigzag highway
*




















*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zain Malik

AndrewJin said:


> *Driving in Tibet*
> *Linzhi- Lhasa - Shigaste -Tingri - Mt. Everest Base Camp*
> 
> I am quite impressed to see the road from Tingri to EBC has been upgraded to asphalt road....
> Last time I was there, the condition was not good.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zain Malik @Malik Abdullah @Huan @Lure @terranMarine et al
> 
> 
> *2011*
> When the weather is good, several 8km peaks can be seen
> *
> View attachment 347844
> 
> View attachment 347847
> 
> View attachment 347848
> 
> View attachment 347845
> 
> View attachment 347846
> *


Waoo..Means we can able to see Godwin Austin if it is in Paksitan.
Good Find.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Balinghe bridge in mist*
雾中坝陵河大桥










http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Balinghe_Bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Aerial view Shenchuan bridge in Tiger Leaping Gorge*
航拍虎跳峡神川大桥

Shenchuan bridge, a 122m span,110m high arch, near two giant suspension bridges under construction:
660m span, 250m high Jinshajiang railway bridge Hutiaoxia
and 766m span,260m high Jinshajiang expressway bridge Hutiaoxia.











Located deep within the Tiger Leaping gorge of the Yangtze River, the Shenchuan arch bridge was constructed across a deep chasm carved by a cascading stream that tumbles another 100 meters down into the Yangtze River. One of the most popular tourist spots in all of western China, the area was named after a legend that the river is so narrow at the bottom of the gorge that a tiger was able to leap across it. The mountain peaks on either side of the valley rise as much as 3000 meters above river level. Hiking trails and overnight guest houses are located high up on the north side of the river canyon and cater to thousands of tourists from around the world. The bridge is located on the low path road about 10 miles (16 kms) north of Qiaotou next to Tina’s Guesthouse above the Middle Tiger Leaping Gorge.

http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Shenchuan_Bridge



















@Gibbs @Kaptaan @Shotgunner51 @TopCat @UKBengali @el che @PaklovesTurkiye @Tipu7 @simple Brain @Götterdämmerung @Mista @eldarlmari @coffee_cup @waz @Arsalan @Dungeness @Two @bolo @Echo_419 @pts_m_h_2016 @Darmashkian @Pluralist @Khan_21 @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @PaklovesTurkiye @hellfire @Two @AViet @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Shotgunner51 @Ankit Kumar 002 @maximuswarrior @Huan @Darmashkian @endyashainin @Taygibay @LA se Karachi @911 @Cherokee @xyxmt @BDforever @Three_Kingdoms @T-123456 @somebozo @Maira La @vostok @senheiser @Nilgiri @terranMarine @Jlaw @Dandpatta @Philia @Hasan89 @pts_m_h_2016 @XenoEnsi-14 @Malik Abdullah @LadyFinger @Devil Soul

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*One expressway bridge and one railway bridge 
are under construction at Tiger Leaper Gorge
Lijiang/Shangri-La, Yunnan Province, Southwest China

*
The left Jinshajiang Hutiaoxia crossing is the expressway bridge and the right crossing is the railway bridge.





http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Jinshajiang_Bridge_Hutiaoxia















http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Jinshajiang_Railway_Bridge_Hutiaoxia









@Gibbs @Kaptaan @TopCat @UKBengali @el che @PaklovesTurkiye @Tipu7 @simple Brain @Götterdämmerung @Mista @eldarlmari @coffee_cup @waz @Arsalan @Dungeness @Two @bolo @Echo_419 @Darmashkian @Pluralist @Khan_21 @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @endyashainin @PaklovesTurkiye @Two @AViet @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Shotgunner51 @Ankit Kumar 002 @maximuswarrior @Huan @LA se Karachi @BDforever @Three_Kingdoms @T-123456 @somebozo @Maira La @Nilgiri @terranMarine @Jlaw @Dandpatta @Philia @cirr @ahojunk @powastick @grey boy 2 @Malik Abdullah et al

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Tiger Leaping Gorge
At the border of Lijiang City and Shangri-La County
*
The main parking area for tour buses headed into the Tiger Leaping Gorge. The mountains in the background rise almost 4,000 meters from the river to the highest peaks. Image by Eric Sakowski / HighestBridges.com





















*The City of Lijiang*
gateway to Tiger Leaping Gorge, Lugu Lake, Shangri-la, Mount Meili and Tibet




@long_ @lonelyman @Two @Dungeness @Kaptaan @Götterdämmerung @Lure @AViet @Huan @Malik Abdullah @Zain Malik @waz @ahojunk 
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*The Highest Bridge on the Open Water*
*Qingcaobei Yangtze River Bridge*

Although 120m-high, 788m-span Qingcaobei Yangtze River Bridge cannot be compared with those high mountain bridges, it is the highest bridge ever build on the open water, which means straits or rivers where large vessels can sail. The Famous Akashi Kaikyo bridge, Great Belt bridge, Golden Gate bridge,Tsing Ma bridge,etc, only have 65-70m height at most. Until end of 2017 it will be surpassed by 185m high,1050m span Fuma Yangtze River bridge. Located in Fuling city,Chongqing,China.










The Fuling Qingcaobei Yangtze River Bridge is the third longest span across the Yangtze to be located upstream of the 3 Gorges Dam. Completed in 2013, the 788 meter suspension span uses a thin steel box deck supported by towers as tall as 183.44 meters. The most unusual design element of the bridge is the use of a cantilevered double beam span of 90+90 meters on the south end. This is the only suspension bridge in the world I know of that has a prestressed beam span for the approach span leading up to the main suspension span. Located at kilometer 49 on the Fengfu expressway, the bridge has normal approach spans of 35 meters for a total length of 1,652 meters. The deck height is approximately 100 meters to the full 3 Gorges reservoir or 120 meters to the original Yangtze River level.














@Gibbs @Kaptaan @TopCat @UKBengali @el che @PaklovesTurkiye @Tipu7 @simple Brain @Götterdämmerung @Mista @eldarlmari @coffee_cup @waz @Arsalan @Dungeness @Two @bolo @Echo_419 @Darmashkian @Pluralist @Khan_21 @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @endyashainin @PaklovesTurkiye @Two @AViet @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Shotgunner51 @Ankit Kumar 002 @maximuswarrior @Huan @LA se Karachi @BDforever @Three_Kingdoms @T-123456 @somebozo @Maira La @Nilgiri @terranMarine @Jlaw @Dandpatta @Philia @cirr @ahojunk @powastick @grey boy 2 @Malik Abdullah et al

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Tibet less remote as world's highest road tunnel opens*
(Xinhua) 16:23, November 10, 2016



​ 
Builders on Thursday finished work on the world's highest road tunnel on the Sichuan-Tibet highway.The tunnel passes through the main peak of Chola Mountain which is 6,168 m above sea level, shortening the time from Chengdu, capital of Sichuan Province, to Nagqu in Tibet by two hours, and avoiding the most dangerous section on the highway.[Photo: people.cn]

Builders on Thursday finished work on the world's highest road tunnel on the Sichuan-Tibet highway.

The tunnel passes through the main peak of Chola Mountain which is 6,168 m above sea level, shortening the time from Chengdu, capital of Sichuan Province, to Nagqu in Tibet by two hours, and avoiding the most dangerous section on the highway.

The tunnel, with two lanes in each direction, has been under construction since 2012. It will open to traffic in 2017.

The current 40-km precipitous mountain highway in the Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture of Garze takes over two hours to traverse, with dangers from avalanches and rockfalls not to mention the extreme cold and low oxygen level.

Built at a cost of 1.15 billion yuan (170 million U.S. dollars), the 7-km tunnel only takes ten minutes to go through.

The highway will be able to accommodate 4,000 to 5,000 vehicles a day, as compared with around 1,500 before.

"It has been the most difficult tunnel that China Railway ever built," said Yao Zhijun, chief engineer of the project.

Built in 1951, Sichuan-Tibet Highway was China's first highway in Tibet. There are now two more major highways -- the Qinghai-Tibet highway and Xinjiang-Tibet highway.



​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Tibet less remote as world's highest road tunnel opens*
> (Xinhua) 16:23, November 10, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Builders on Thursday finished work on the world's highest road tunnel on the Sichuan-Tibet highway.The tunnel passes through the main peak of Chola Mountain which is 6,168 m above sea level, shortening the time from Chengdu, capital of Sichuan Province, to Nagqu in Tibet by two hours, and avoiding the most dangerous section on the highway.[Photo: people.cn]
> 
> Builders on Thursday finished work on the world's highest road tunnel on the Sichuan-Tibet highway.
> 
> The tunnel passes through the main peak of Chola Mountain which is 6,168 m above sea level, shortening the time from Chengdu, capital of Sichuan Province, to Nagqu in Tibet by two hours, and avoiding the most dangerous section on the highway.
> 
> The tunnel, with two lanes in each direction, has been under construction since 2012. It will open to traffic in 2017.
> 
> The current 40-km precipitous mountain highway in the Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture of Garze takes over two hours to traverse, with dangers from avalanches and rockfalls not to mention the extreme cold and low oxygen level.
> 
> Built at a cost of 1.15 billion yuan (170 million U.S. dollars), the 7-km tunnel only takes ten minutes to go through.
> 
> The highway will be able to accommodate 4,000 to 5,000 vehicles a day, as compared with around 1,500 before.
> 
> "It has been the most difficult tunnel that China Railway ever built," said Yao Zhijun, chief engineer of the project.
> 
> Built in 1951, Sichuan-Tibet Highway was China's first highway in Tibet. There are now two more major highways -- the Qinghai-Tibet highway and Xinjiang-Tibet highway.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Highways in mountainous regions are all under massive upgrading projects to be transformed to tunnels!

*
Aerial view: the most beautiful road in E China city*
*This 615-meter-long stone pavement is hailed as the most beautiful road in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province. The road inside the Ming Xiaoling Mausoleum is lined by 12 pairs of animal statues that guard the tomb. Click the video to enjoy the picturesque view in autumn.
*




@Species @Maira La @Bilal9 @T-Rex @AViet @ahojunk

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Species

AndrewJin said:


> Highways in mountainous regions are all under massive upgrading projects to be transformed to tunnels!
> 
> *
> Aerial view: the most beautiful road in E China city
> This 615-meter-long stone pavement is hailed as the most beautiful road in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province. The road inside the Ming Xiaoling Mausoleum is lined by 12 pairs of animal statues that guard the tomb. Click the video to enjoy the picturesque view in autumn.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Species @Maira La @Bilal9 @T-Rex @AViet @ahojunk



Would be a treat to jog on this road!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Species said:


> Would be a treat to jog on this road!



Welcome!

Have a visit to the city of Nanjing! Only 1 hour by bullet train from Shanghai, or 3.5 hours from Beijing!
The capital of many ancient dynasties

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Mega Bridges in China | Beautiful Engineering Megastructures

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*World's longest concrete tubular bridge described as 'roller coaster'*
(CRI Online) 13:29, November 15, 2016






Photo taken on November 12, 2016 shows the Ganhaizi Bridge, *the world's longest concrete tubular bridge.* Built to stand 2,500 meters above sea level, the bridge is 1,811 meters long, 24.5 meters wide and has 36 bridge spans. The huge "roller coaster" boasts the world's highest steel pipe concrete lattice pier, composite pier and hybrid bridge pier.* It is the first bridge to use steel fiber concrete as structural material.* It makes an important part of China's first high speed "double helix tunnel" through the mountainous Yaxi expressway of Ya'an City, southwest China's Sichuan Province. [Photo: Chinanews.com]





Photo taken on November 12, 2016 shows the Ganhaizi Bridge, the world's longest concrete tubular bridge. Built to stand 2,500 meters above sea level, the bridge is 1,811 meters long, 24.5 meters wide and has 36 bridge spans. The huge "roller coaster" boasts the world's highest steel pipe concrete lattice pier, composite pier and hybrid bridge pier. It is the first bridge to use steel fiber concrete as structural material. It makes an important part of China's first high speed "double helix tunnel" through the mountainous Yaxi expressway of Ya'an City, southwest China's Sichuan Province. [Photo: Chinanews.com]







Photo taken on November 12, 2016 shows the Ganhaizi Bridge, the world's longest concrete tubular bridge. Built to stand 2,500 meters above sea level, the bridge is 1,811 meters long, 24.5 meters wide and has 36 bridge spans. The huge "roller coaster" boasts the world's highest steel pipe concrete lattice pier, composite pier and hybrid bridge pier. It is the first bridge to use steel fiber concrete as structural material. It makes an important part of China's first high speed "double helix tunnel" through the mountainous Yaxi expressway of Ya'an City, southwest China's Sichuan Province. [Photo: Chinanews.com]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Steel arch of long-span railway bridge joined over Lancang River, or Mekong, on China-Myanmar international railway
















​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> Steel arch of long-span railway bridge joined over Lancang River, or Mekong, on China-Myanmar international railway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Is it Dali-Ruilin Railway?


----------



## JSCh

AndrewJin said:


> Is it Dali-Ruilin Railway?


Yes, 大瑞铁路.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> Yes, 大瑞铁路.


Is that finished bridge besides Hangzhou-Ruili expressway?


----------



## JSCh

AndrewJin said:


> Is that finished bridge besides Hangzhou-Ruili expressway?


Yes, I think so. The bridge is in 大保, 大理－保山 expressway is section of Hangzhou-Ruili.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

AndrewJin said:


> Is that finished bridge besides Hangzhou-Ruili expressway?







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lancang_River_Railway_Bridge

The *Lancang River Railway Bridge* is an arch bridge under construction linking the cities of Baoshan and Dali in western Yunnan Province, China. Once completed, the bridge will be one of the highest in world, sitting 271 m (889 ft) above the Lancang River. The bridge's main span will be 342 m (1,122 ft) making it also one of the longest arch bridges ever built. The bridge is expected to be completed in 2018.[1]

*Design*
Instead of using cable stays and tiebacks to build the arch, the two steel truss arch halves were built vertically on either side of the canyon slopes on top of scaffolding. While still in a vertical position, the two halves were then lowered over the gorge where they were connected at the crown. The total length of the bridge is 698 meters.

*Site*
The site showcases three high spans including an older suspension bridge, the new railway bridge and an *even higher pipeline suspension bridge that is the third-highest of its type in the world* after the Hegigio Gorge Pipeline Bridge in Papua New Guinea and the Niouc Bridge in Switzerland.

The official height of the bridge is 271 meters, measured to the river's original surface. The construction of the Xiaowan Dam downstream created a reservoir that extends back under the bridge and raised the water level some 50 meters.​That finished bridge is the pipeline suspension bridge highlighted above. It is the China Myanmar pipeline bridge. It carry oil and gas from Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Fuma Yangtze River Bridge(重庆万州驸马长江大桥), 2,030-m-long and has 1,050-m span length, is the longest suspension bridge in the Three Gorges Reservoir Region, joined up today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> Steel arch of long-span railway bridge joined over Lancang River, or Mekong, on China-Myanmar international railway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Two arch halves of a steel bridge were connected over the Lancang River in southwest China on Tuesday, a key stage of the Sino-Myanmar Railway project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*How was the desert expressway built?
2540km G7 Beijing-Urumqi National Expressway.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MULUBJA

Some pictures are very colorful and I like colors.


----------



## AndrewJin

*Ancient town Tucheng and Tucheng Expressway Bridge
Xishui County, Guizhou Province 
*










Tucheng Bridge crosses the giant Chishuihe River in northern Guizhou Province on the Zunchi expressway that connects Renhuai City to the Guizhou/Sichuan border. The central span configuration is 107+200+107 meters that rest on piers as tall as 109 meters. The two side by side viaducts are 930 and 880 meters long. The bridge is located at kilometer 95.

The 4-lane Zunchi highway has several other large beam bridges including Tongzihe and Eralanghe which have piers that rank among the tallest in the world.






*Tucheng Town, Xishui County
2000 years history*



















*A drone video on Xishui County in Guizhou Province 
2:00-2:16 about Tucheng Town*





*Chishui Valley tourist highway
1:45-2:00 
4:14-4:30 Tucheng & Tucheng Expressway Bridge *




@long_ @TaiShang @anant_s @Kaptaan @Götterdämmerung @Godman @AViet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

*One of longest arch bridges in China successfully closed*
2016-11-17 15:52 | People's Daily Online | Editor:Li Yan





A steel-tube arch bridge in Yunnan province was successfully closed on Nov 15, 2016. The bridge, which sits 270 meters above the Lancang River, is part of the Dali–Ruili Railway in Southwest China's Yunnan Province. The main body of the bridge has a span of 342 meters, and the entire length of its bridge floor is 528.1 meters, making it one of the longest arch bridges China has ever built. And it is also the world's first bridge which was constructed using the "secondary vertical turn" construction method. (Photo/Xinhua)






A bird’s-eye view of the bridge. (Photo/Xinhua)






A steel-tube arch bridge in Yunnan Province was successfully closed on Nov 15, 2016. (Photo/Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> *One of longest arch bridges in China successfully closed*
> 2016-11-17 15:52 | People's Daily Online | Editor:Li Yan
> 
> View attachment 353185
> 
> A steel-tube arch bridge in Yunnan province was successfully closed on Nov 15, 2016. The bridge, which sits 270 meters above the Lancang River, is part of the Dali–Ruili Railway in Southwest China's Yunnan Province. The main body of the bridge has a span of 342 meters, and the entire length of its bridge floor is 528.1 meters, making it one of the longest arch bridges China has ever built. And it is also the world's first bridge which was constructed using the "secondary vertical turn" construction method. (Photo/Xinhua)
> 
> 
> View attachment 353191
> 
> A bird’s-eye view of the bridge. (Photo/Xinhua)
> 
> 
> View attachment 353192
> 
> A steel-tube arch bridge in Yunnan Province was successfully closed on Nov 15, 2016. (Photo/Xinhua)


----------



## TaiShang

*Bridge of Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway under construction*
(China Daily) 09:47, November 19, 2016




Aerial photo taken on Nov 18, 2016 shows pier concrete pouring at the construction site of Guanting Reservoir Bridge of Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway. The construction of main project of the bridge is scheduled to be finished in 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Bridge of Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway under construction*
> (China Daily) 09:47, November 19, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Nov 18, 2016 shows pier concrete pouring at the construction site of Guanting Reservoir Bridge of Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway. The construction of main project of the bridge is scheduled to be finished in 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]


That's quite speedy.


----------



## JSCh

*Engineering feat Yachihe Bridge achieves milestone*
2016-11-19 18:20:38 CRIENGLISH.com





[Source: CCTV]​
The closure of steel truss arch of Yachihe Bridge on the high-speed railway linking Guiyang and Qianxi in southwest China's Guizhou province has been completed on Saturday.

The Yachihe Bridge, the steel truss girder cable stayed bridge with the main span of 436 meters, is a key section of the Chengdu-Guiyang high-speed rail.

It is said to be the first high-speed rail steel-concrete composite arch bridge in the world, a true engineering feat.

The rail line is expected to open to traffic in 2019, shortening the travel between the two cities from nearly 20 hours to around 2 hours.





The closure of steel truss arch of Yachihe Bridge [Photo: CCTV]​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Engineering feat Yachihe Bridge achieves milestone*
> 2016-11-19 18:20:38 CRIENGLISH.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Source: CCTV]​
> The closure of steel truss arch of Yachihe Bridge on the high-speed railway linking Guiyang and Qianxi in southwest China's Guizhou province has been completed on Saturday.
> 
> The Yachihe Bridge, the steel truss girder cable stayed bridge with the main span of 436 meters, is a key section of the Chengdu-Guiyang high-speed rail.
> 
> It is said to be the first high-speed rail steel-concrete composite arch bridge in the world, a true engineering feat.
> 
> The rail line is expected to open to traffic in 2019, shortening the travel between the two cities from nearly 20 hours to around 2 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closure of steel truss arch of Yachihe Bridge [Photo: CCTV]​


HSR construction in Guizhou Province has finally really started!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> Fuma Yangtze River Bridge(重庆万州驸马长江大桥), 2,030-m-long and has 1,050-m span length, is the longest suspension bridge in the Three Gorges Reservoir Region, joined up today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Under Construction!
Aerial view of Ya'an to Kangding expressway C12 section*

Ya'an to Kangding expressway (first part of Sichuan to Tibet expressway) is the most difficult expressway ever built in the world, with 1100m span,280m high Daduhe bridge Luding and 13.7km long New Erlangshan tunnel. *This expressway has more than 83% percent bridges and tunnels.* Located in the earthquake zone where landslide is everywhere,Yakang expressway will climb from 700m to more than 2500m within 140km.






*This expressway will be one section of G4218.*
*G4218 will be the craziest expressway in the world!*
*China will needs at least 20 years to build the whole route.*

*G4218 National Expressway
Start: Ya'an, Sichuan Province
End: Yecheng, Xinjiang Autonomous Region
Sichuan-Tibet-Xinjiang





*
http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Daduhe_Bridge_Luding















@long_ @Jlaw @Echo_419 @Godman @Kaptaan @Lure @Götterdämmerung @Three_Kingdoms @Huan 

*13.7 km long Erlangshan Expressway Tunnel




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Crazy expressway....
83% of the length is tunnels or bridges.
Many sections have to be rebuilt at a different location due to landslide or flood.....
Hope everyone could be safe...*
























@T-Rex @Gibbs @Zain Malik @war&peace @Arsalan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 艹艹艹

AndrewJin said:


> *Under Construction!
> Aerial view of Ya'an to Kangding expressway C12 section*
> 
> Ya'an to Kangding expressway (first part of Sichuan to Tibet expressway) is the most difficult expressway ever built in the world, with 1100m span,280m high Daduhe bridge Luding and 13.7km long New Erlangshan tunnel. *This expressway has more than 83% percent bridges and tunnels.* Located in the earthquake zone where landslide is everywhere,Yakang expressway will climb from 700m to more than 2500m within 140km.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This expressway will be one section of G4218.*
> *G4218 will be the craziest expressway in the world!*
> 
> *G4218 National Expressway
> Start: Ya'an, Sichuan Province
> End: Yecheng, Xinjiang Autonomous Region
> Sichuan-Tibet-Xinjiang
> 
> View attachment 355109
> 
> *
> http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Daduhe_Bridge_Luding
> 
> View attachment 355113
> View attachment 355112
> View attachment 355111
> View attachment 355114
> 
> 
> @long_ @Jlaw @Echo_419 @Godman @Kaptaan @Lure @Götterdämmerung @Three_Kingdoms @Huan


great，在这个方向上还有一条 铁路在施工中

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

long_ said:


> great，在这个方向上还有一条 铁路在施工中


Yep, a railway....
I dunno how those engineers can do that....
I've traveled there for many times, I thought building an expressway or a railway there was Impossible!
Landslide is simply too frequent.
Perilous nature!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Driving in China's poorest province
On Shanghai-Kunming Expressway to Kaili City, Guizhou Province 
*




*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*42 mln people in north, central China drink "southern water"*
(Xinhua) 15:19, November 26, 2016



_Photo taken on May 19, 2015 shows one part of the South-to-North Water Diversion Middle Route Project in Xingyang City, central China's Henan Province.[Photo: Xinhua]_

About 6 billion cubic meters of water has been transferred to central and northern China as of Friday via the south-to-north water diversion project, benefiting 42 million people, officials said Friday.

According to the project's construction commission office in Beijing, tap water quality in northern municipalities of Beijing and Tianjin, Hebei Province and the central province of Henan has been improving since late 2014 when water diversion began.

Eighteen large and medium-sized cities have benefited from the project. Over 70 percent of tap water supplied to downtown Beijing is "southern water," covering more than 11 million residents.

So far, more than 200 million cubic meters of "southern water" have been stored in four reservoirs in the capital.

Every year, the middle route of China's south-to-north water diversion project carries water through canals and pipes from the Danjiangkou reservoir in central China's Hubei Province to the provinces of Henan and Hebei, as well as Beijing and Tianjin.

The water transfer project was conceived by Chairman Mao Zedong in 1952. The State Council approved the ambitious project in December 2002 after nearly half a century of debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Stunning mountaintop airport looks like an aircraft carrier in S. China*
By Joanna Law (People's Daily Online) November 29, 2016






A stunning airport surrounded by 65 mountain tops is built on top of a mountain in Hechi in Guangxi Zhuang Province, with its runway so narrow that it looks like a floating aircraft carrier.






Built 677 meters above sea level, the airport can only allow three passenger flights to transit within an hour. And it is reported that the runway, extending 2.2km, is one of the narrowest in the world. Dozens of hilltops were levelled to clear way for the Rmb850-million (around 123 million USD) airport.






The airport will be a transit stop on the sole air route between Chongqing and Haikou in Hainan province. It might also add a flight from Guangzhou in the future, local media reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Stunning mountaintop airport looks like an aircraft carrier in S. China*
> By Joanna Law (People's Daily Online) November 29, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A stunning airport surrounded by 65 mountain tops is built on top of a mountain in Hechi in Guangxi Zhuang Province, with its runway so narrow that it looks like a floating aircraft carrier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Built 677 meters above sea level, the airport can only allow three passenger flights to transit within an hour. And it is reported that the runway, extending 2.2km, is one of the narrowest in the world. Dozens of hilltops were levelled to clear way for the Rmb850-million (around 123 million USD) airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The airport will be a transit stop on the sole air route between Chongqing and Haikou in Hainan province. It might also add a flight from Guangzhou in the future, local media reported.



We have a similar airport on the mountains in Hubei Province.






*Shiyan Wudangshan Airport* (IATA: *WDS*, ICAO: *ZHSY*) is an airport serving the city of Shiyan in northwestern Hubei Province, China. It is located 15 kilometres (9.3 mi) from the city center and 20 kilometres (12 mi) from Wudangshan, the World Heritage Site after which it is named. The airport cost 1.635 billion yuan to build, and it opened on 5 February 2016, when its inaugural flight arrived from Hangzhou Xiaoshan International Airport.[2]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Highways link poverty-stricken villages in S China's mountains*
(Xinhua) November 30, 2016




Photo taken on Oct. 12, 2016 shows a highway winding across mountains in Daxing Township of Du'an Yao County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Region. Building roads has become a priority in poverty alleviation efforts in the mountainous county. Now over 1,700-km highway have been built to link those poverty-stricken villages in remote mountains. (Xinhua/Lu Bo'an)




Photo taken on Oct. 12, 2016 shows highway in Gaoling Township of Du'an Yao County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Region. Building roads has become a priority in poverty alleviation efforts in the mountainous county. Now over 1,700-km highway have been built to link those poverty-stricken villages in remote mountains. (Xinhua/Lu Bo'an)




Photo taken on Oct. 12, 2016 shows a highway winding across mountains in Daxing Township of Du'an Yao County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Region. Building roads has become a priority in poverty alleviation efforts in the mountainous county. Now over 1,700-km highway have been built to link those poverty-stricken villages in remote mountains. (Xinhua/Lu Bo'an)




Photo taken on Oct. 14, 2016 shows a highway winding across mountains in Wanmao Village of Du'an Yao County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Region. Building roads has become a priority in poverty alleviation efforts in the mountainous county. Now over 1,700-km highway have been built to link those poverty-stricken villages in remote mountains. (Xinhua/Lu Bo'an)




Photo taken on Oct. 14, 2016 shows highway in Anyang Township of Du'an Yao County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Region. Building roads has become a priority in poverty alleviation efforts in the mountainous county. Now over 1,700-km highway have been built to link those poverty-stricken villages in remote mountains. (Xinhua/Lu Bo'an)




Vehicles run on a mountain highway in Wanmao Village of Du'an Yao County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Region, July 2, 2015. Building roads has become a priority in poverty alleviation efforts in the mountainous county. Now over 1,700-km highway have been built to link those poverty-stricken villages in remote mountains. (Xinhua/Lu Bo'an)




A villager unloads stones to build a road in Zaoye Village of Du'an Yao County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Region, Oct. 14, 2015. Building roads has become a priority in poverty alleviation efforts in the mountainous county. Now over 1,700-km highway have been built to link those poverty-stricken villages in remote mountains. (Xinhua/Lu Bo'an)





Villagers crush stones to build a road in Zaoye Village of Du'an Yao County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Region, Oct. 14, 2015. Building roads has become a priority in poverty alleviation efforts in the mountainous county. Now over 1,700-km highway have been built to link those poverty-stricken villages in remote mountains. (Xinhua/Lu Bo'an)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Highways link poverty-stricken villages in S China's mountains*
> (Xinhua) November 30, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Oct. 12, 2016 shows a highway winding across mountains in Daxing Township of Du'an Yao County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Region. Building roads has become a priority in poverty alleviation efforts in the mountainous county. Now over 1,700-km highway have been built to link those poverty-stricken villages in remote mountains. (Xinhua/Lu Bo'an)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Oct. 12, 2016 shows highway in Gaoling Township of Du'an Yao County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Region. Building roads has become a priority in poverty alleviation efforts in the mountainous county. Now over 1,700-km highway have been built to link those poverty-stricken villages in remote mountains. (Xinhua/Lu Bo'an)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Oct. 12, 2016 shows a highway winding across mountains in Daxing Township of Du'an Yao County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Region. Building roads has become a priority in poverty alleviation efforts in the mountainous county. Now over 1,700-km highway have been built to link those poverty-stricken villages in remote mountains. (Xinhua/Lu Bo'an)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Oct. 14, 2016 shows a highway winding across mountains in Wanmao Village of Du'an Yao County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Region. Building roads has become a priority in poverty alleviation efforts in the mountainous county. Now over 1,700-km highway have been built to link those poverty-stricken villages in remote mountains. (Xinhua/Lu Bo'an)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Oct. 14, 2016 shows highway in Anyang Township of Du'an Yao County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Region. Building roads has become a priority in poverty alleviation efforts in the mountainous county. Now over 1,700-km highway have been built to link those poverty-stricken villages in remote mountains. (Xinhua/Lu Bo'an)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vehicles run on a mountain highway in Wanmao Village of Du'an Yao County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Region, July 2, 2015. Building roads has become a priority in poverty alleviation efforts in the mountainous county. Now over 1,700-km highway have been built to link those poverty-stricken villages in remote mountains. (Xinhua/Lu Bo'an)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A villager unloads stones to build a road in Zaoye Village of Du'an Yao County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Region, Oct. 14, 2015. Building roads has become a priority in poverty alleviation efforts in the mountainous county. Now over 1,700-km highway have been built to link those poverty-stricken villages in remote mountains. (Xinhua/Lu Bo'an)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Villagers crush stones to build a road in Zaoye Village of Du'an Yao County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Region, Oct. 14, 2015. Building roads has become a priority in poverty alleviation efforts in the mountainous county. Now over 1,700-km highway have been built to link those poverty-stricken villages in remote mountains. (Xinhua/Lu Bo'an)


Building roads and railways on the Karst landforms is extremely difficult.


----------



## AndrewJin

*New expressway to open*
*Yanhe to Dejiang expressway documentary 
located in NE Guizhou Province, Southwest China*






Although it is not very long, this expressway includes many high bridges such as:

*Wujiang Bridge Yanhe*
乌江河大桥
(502) feet high / (153) meters high
(656) foot span / (200) meter span
2016






*Matihe Bridge*
马蹄河特大桥
574 feet high / 175 meters high
591 foot span / 180 meter span
2016





*Guanlin Bridge*
官林特大桥
(410) feet high / (125) meters high
427 foot span / 130 meter span
2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haidian

*What does the "tap" of China's mega water project look like?*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*The third expressway *
*in Hangzhou's western mountainous counties and Quzhou City opens!*



























*Direct expressway to Wuyuan County!!!*





@long_ @Jlaw @long_ @Götterdämmerung @Khan_21

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*Beijing’s new highway network connects urban zone twice the size of New York*

Opening of 1,000km ring allows people from neighbouring Tianjin and Hebei to reach Beijing within an hour

PUBLISHED : Thursday, 08 December, 2016, 8:34am
UPDATED : Thursday, 08 December, 2016, 10:14am







Another ring of highways that extends 1,000km has been built around Beijing, becoming the seventh ring road and completing a key infrastructure project that closely connects the capital with neighbouring Tianjin and Hebei.

Completion of the ring makes it possible for residents of Hebei and Tianjin to travel to Beijing by road within an hour and is expected to foster satellite communities half an hour away. This would create a sprawling urban zone of 270,000 sq km, dwarfing Tokyo, at 35,000 sq km, and New York, at 138,000 sq km.

Cai Jianming, a professor with the Department of Urban and Rural Studies under the Chinese Academy of Sciences, said the highways would not only ease traffic pressure but also prompt the establishment of knots that shouldered some of the non-essential functions of the capital.







The strategy of Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei integration, released in 2014, plans to move some education, logistics and healthcare functions from the capital Beijing to Hebei and towns with specialised functions, and is expected to flourish with more convenient transportation.

“The highways would help the specialised towns. With future development of subways and railways, towns for residents commuting to work in Beijing will also show up,” Cao said.

The G95 national-level highway is composed of 13 highways that connect 13 cities in the region, including Sanhe, Langfang, Zhangjiakou and Chengde in Hebei province, and Beijing and Tianjin.

On Tuesday, the highway connecting Zhuozhou, Hebei province, with Beijing’s Miyun district, was opened to traffic, marking the completion of the last section of the outer ring circling the capital.

Although most of the ring is in Hebei and only 38km is located in Beijing and Tianjin, it was officially named the Circling Capital Highway and is dubbed Beijing’s seventh ring road.

The first ring was previously used by trams and is no longer in existence. The second ring, the first closed expressway without any traffic lights in China that follows the ancient walls of old Beijing, was completed in 1992.

The ring roads increased as the capital expanded with urbanisation. The sixth ring road, which was finished in 2009, measured 187km and connected the suburbs of Beijing.

But traffic has not eased because of the supposedly non-stop expressways.

Beijing takes lead from London, Singapore as it plans congestion charges to curb capital’s huge traffic jams

Authorities said the seventh ring road was aimed to ease traffic pressure on Beijing, especially of cargo trucks, which no longer to pass through Beijing’s suburbs to reach Hebei.

Some 500,000 vehicles use Beijing roads each day, causing noxious vehicle emissions, and the figure is expected to rise to 900,000, _Beijing Business Today _reported. Trucks also contribute to traffic jams in the northwest and southeast on highways linking Beijing to Hebei.

Authorities hope the ring would provide a new option for the capital’s road network, which currently placed all pressure on the sixth ring road as a detour in the case of major international events and emergencies.

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/poli...eijings-1000km-seventh-ring-road-more-closely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Sanjiang-Liuzhou Provincial Expressway S31
Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southwest China
A water expressway to open at the end of 2016*












*Sanjiang Dong Autonomous County*









*





HSR Station in Sanjiang Autonomous County





Liuzhou City







*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Beijing's '7th Ring Road' complete*

China Daily, December 9, 2016

A 1,000-kilometer expressway linking Beijing and nearby cities in Hebei province was completed on Tuesday, which will ease traffic congestion and improve regional economic growth in the area.

The expressway linking Miyun district in Beijing and Zhuozhou in Hebei marks the completion of G95, a ring-road expressway, part of which is in the capital.

As Beijing already has six ring-roads within the city, the public has been calling the new expressway "the 7th Ring Road". However, only 38 km of the expressway goes through Beijing, with another 38 km in Tianjin, while the remaining 924 km runs through Hebei.

The expressway looks like a huge necklace, linking 13 major cities around Beijing, including the cities of Chengde, Langfang, Gu'an and Chongli, which will improve the transportation network of the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei area.

"The Miyun-Zhuozhou expressway will reduce the traffic density of cargo trucks on current expressways in southeastern Beijing," Huo Leisheng, a road management officer of the expressway, was quoted as saying by Beijing Daily on Tuesday.

More importantly, the Miyun-Zhuozhou expressway will become the most convenient way to get between the two airports in Beijing.

"The integration of Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei requires a modern transportation network," said Zhang Guohua, a professor at the China Academy of Urban Planning and Design.

In recent years, Beijing has developed a system of ring and radial roads linking nearby areas in preparation for the region's integrated economic development.

Gao Jinhao, head of the traffic and transportation office of Hebei province, said the province takes up more than 80 percent of the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei area, which means Hebei should bear more of the responsibility for building a modern comprehensive transportation network.

Previously, drivers had to go through Beijing when traveling between cities in Hebei, such as Shijiazhuang and Tangshan, or Zhangjiakou and Chengde. This not only reduces connectivity between areas, but causes traffic congestion in Beijing.

According to the authority, the road network in Hebei will reach 250,000 km, with expressways surpassing 9,000 km by 2020.

http://www.china.org.cn/china/2016-12/09/content_39883168.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moonlight

beijingwalker said:


> China Daily, December 9, 2016
> 
> A 1,000-kilometer expressway linking Beijing and nearby cities in Hebei province was completed on Tuesday, which will ease traffic congestion and improve regional economic growth in the area.
> 
> The expressway linking Miyun district in Beijing and Zhuozhou in Hebei marks the completion of G95, a ring-road expressway, part of which is in the capital.
> 
> As Beijing already has six ring-roads within the city, the public has been calling the new expressway "the 7th Ring Road". However, only 38 km of the expressway goes through Beijing, with another 38 km in Tianjin, while the remaining 924 km runs through Hebei.
> 
> The expressway looks like a huge necklace, linking 13 major cities around Beijing, including the cities of Chengde, Langfang, Gu'an and Chongli, which will improve the transportation network of the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei area.
> 
> "The Miyun-Zhuozhou expressway will reduce the traffic density of cargo trucks on current expressways in southeastern Beijing," Huo Leisheng, a road management officer of the expressway, was quoted as saying by Beijing Daily on Tuesday.
> 
> More importantly, the Miyun-Zhuozhou expressway will become the most convenient way to get between the two airports in Beijing.
> 
> "The integration of Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei requires a modern transportation network," said Zhang Guohua, a professor at the China Academy of Urban Planning and Design.
> 
> In recent years, Beijing has developed a system of ring and radial roads linking nearby areas in preparation for the region's integrated economic development.
> 
> Gao Jinhao, head of the traffic and transportation office of Hebei province, said the province takes up more than 80 percent of the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei area, which means Hebei should bear more of the responsibility for building a modern comprehensive transportation network.
> 
> Previously, drivers had to go through Beijing when traveling between cities in Hebei, such as Shijiazhuang and Tangshan, or Zhangjiakou and Chengde. This not only reduces connectivity between areas, but causes traffic congestion in Beijing.
> 
> According to the authority, the road network in Hebei will reach 250,000 km, with expressways surpassing 9,000 km by 2020.
> 
> http://www.china.org.cn/china/2016-12/09/content_39883168.htm



Would like to see the picture.


----------



## cirr

Oh, pls NO. 



Moonlight said:


> Would like to see the picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moonlight

cirr said:


> Oh, pls NO.



Looks beautiful to me.


----------



## shadows888

Is there a map showing all the ring roads? 
EDIT here you go http://cdn.static-economist.com/sit...size/images/print-edition/20150124_CNM988.png

subway lines will need to extend out also, just adding more ring roads won't solve the fundamental problem of high density.

or just move the government out from center of beijing so highrises can be built real tall. I suggest relocating the capital to Wuhan @AndrewJin


----------



## AndrewJin

shadows888 said:


> Is there a map showing all the ring roads?
> EDIT here you go http://cdn.static-economist.com/sit...size/images/print-edition/20150124_CNM988.png
> 
> subway lines will need to extend out also, just adding more ring roads won't solve the fundamental problem of high density.
> 
> or just move the government out from center of beijing so highrises can be built real tall. I suggest relocating the capital to Wuhan @AndrewJin



No, thanks, but no.....
We don't need those government headquarters to make Wuhan even more congested!















NO NEW RING EXPRESSWAY!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*Amazing scenery along Lhasa-Nyingchi High Grade Highway in Tibet*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker

*Driving in Tibet/from Nyingchi to Lhasa *
*



*
Tibetan girl singing the song "Liking you" in Tibetan in Tibet University

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

It's a good enough highway, but not a controlled-access expressway.


----------



## ahojunk

*China's south-to-north water diversion project*
2016-12-07 09:27 | Xinhua | Editor:Li Yan





Aerial photo taken on Nov. 30, 2016 shows the main canal of the central route of China's south-to-north water diversion project crossing through the Jiaozuo-Liuzhou Railway in central China's Henan Province. The central route of the project has supplied water to about 42 million people since December of 2014. A total of 6.09 billion cubic meters of water has been delivered to Beijing and Tianjin municipalities and the provinces of Hebei and Henan. (Photo/Xinhua)






Aerial photo taken on Nov. 30, 2016 shows the Songgang wharf of Danjiangkou Reservoir in Xichuan County, central China's Henan Province. The central route of China's south-to-north water diversion project has supplied water to about 42 million people since December of 2014. A total of 6.09 billion cubic meters of water has been delivered to Beijing and Tianjin municipalities and the provinces of Hebei and Henan. (Photo/Xinhua)






Aerial photo taken on Dec. 1, 2016 shows the main canal of the central route of China's south-to-north water diversion project crossing through the city of Jiaozuo, central China's Henan Province. The central route of the project has supplied water to about 42 million people since December of 2014. A total of 6.09 billion cubic meters of water has been delivered to Beijing and Tianjin municipalities and the provinces of Hebei and Henan. (Photo/Xinhua)






Aerial photo taken on Nov. 30, 2016 shows the Taocha Canal Headworks of the central route of China's south-to-north water diversion project in Xichuan County, central China's Henan Province. The central route of the project has supplied water to about 42 million people since December of 2014. A total of 6.09 billion cubic meters of water has been delivered to Beijing and Tianjin municipalities and the provinces of Hebei and Henan. (Photo/Xinhua)






Aerial photo taken on Dec. 1, 2016 shows the Shahe aqueduct of the central route of China's south-to-north water diversion project, central China's Henan Province. The central route of the project has supplied water to about 42 million people since December of 2014. A total of 6.09 billion cubic meters of water has been delivered to Beijing and Tianjin municipalities and the provinces of Hebei and Henan. (Photo/Xinhua)






Aerial photo taken on Dec. 6, 2016 shows the project of crossing the Yellow River in the central route of China's south-to-north water diversion project, central China's Henan Province. The central route of the project has supplied water to about 42 million people since December of 2014. A total of 6.09 billion cubic meters of water has been delivered to Beijing and Tianjin municipalities and the provinces of Hebei and Henan. (Photo/Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> *China's south-to-north water diversion project*
> 2016-12-07 09:27 | Xinhua | Editor:Li Yan
> 
> View attachment 359389
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Nov. 30, 2016 shows the main canal of the central route of China's south-to-north water diversion project crossing through the Jiaozuo-Liuzhou Railway in central China's Henan Province. The central route of the project has supplied water to about 42 million people since December of 2014. A total of 6.09 billion cubic meters of water has been delivered to Beijing and Tianjin municipalities and the provinces of Hebei and Henan. (Photo/Xinhua)
> 
> 
> View attachment 359392
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Nov. 30, 2016 shows the Songgang wharf of Danjiangkou Reservoir in Xichuan County, central China's Henan Province. The central route of China's south-to-north water diversion project has supplied water to about 42 million people since December of 2014. A total of 6.09 billion cubic meters of water has been delivered to Beijing and Tianjin municipalities and the provinces of Hebei and Henan. (Photo/Xinhua)
> 
> 
> View attachment 359407
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Dec. 1, 2016 shows the main canal of the central route of China's south-to-north water diversion project crossing through the city of Jiaozuo, central China's Henan Province. The central route of the project has supplied water to about 42 million people since December of 2014. A total of 6.09 billion cubic meters of water has been delivered to Beijing and Tianjin municipalities and the provinces of Hebei and Henan. (Photo/Xinhua)
> 
> 
> View attachment 359409
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Nov. 30, 2016 shows the Taocha Canal Headworks of the central route of China's south-to-north water diversion project in Xichuan County, central China's Henan Province. The central route of the project has supplied water to about 42 million people since December of 2014. A total of 6.09 billion cubic meters of water has been delivered to Beijing and Tianjin municipalities and the provinces of Hebei and Henan. (Photo/Xinhua)
> 
> 
> View attachment 359410
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Dec. 1, 2016 shows the Shahe aqueduct of the central route of China's south-to-north water diversion project, central China's Henan Province. The central route of the project has supplied water to about 42 million people since December of 2014. A total of 6.09 billion cubic meters of water has been delivered to Beijing and Tianjin municipalities and the provinces of Hebei and Henan. (Photo/Xinhua)
> 
> 
> View attachment 359412
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Dec. 6, 2016 shows the project of crossing the Yellow River in the central route of China's south-to-north water diversion project, central China's Henan Province. The central route of the project has supplied water to about 42 million people since December of 2014. A total of 6.09 billion cubic meters of water has been delivered to Beijing and Tianjin municipalities and the provinces of Hebei and Henan. (Photo/Xinhua)



The main water source of south-to-north water diversion project is in my province 

*Aerial View of Danjiangkou Reservoir*










*We have excessive water!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*Zhanang Bridge across Yarlung Zangbo River in Tibet*
2016-12-12 16:03 | Xinhua | Editor:Xu Shanshan






Dec. 11, 2016. The Zhanang Bridge across the Yarlung Zangbo River in Zhanang County of Shannan, Tibet Region. The 5.7-km-long bridge opened to traffic in 2015. (Photo:Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)

- Magnificent, look at how straight the bridge is!





Dec. 11, 2016. The Zhanang Bridge across the Yarlung Zangbo River in Zhanang County of Shannan, Tibet Region. The 5.7-km-long bridge opened to traffic in 2015. (Photo:Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)






Dec. 11, 2016. The Zhanang Bridge across the Yarlung Zangbo River in Zhanang County of Shannan, Tibet Region. The 5.7-km-long bridge opened to traffic in 2015. (Photo:Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)






Dec. 11, 2016. The Zhanang Bridge across the Yarlung Zangbo River in Zhanang County of Shannan, Tibet Region. The 5.7-km-long bridge opened to traffic in 2015. (Photo:Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)

- Just look at this engineering marvel traversing the difficult terrain. Beautiful!





Dec. 11, 2016. The Zhanang Bridge across the Yarlung Zangbo River in Zhanang County of Shannan, Tibet Region. The 5.7-km-long bridge opened to traffic in 2015. (Photo:Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

*China To Build Bridges That 'Vanish' Into The Mountainous Landscape*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Aerial view of triple-loop spiral bridge in Chongqing*
(CRI Online) 09:19, December 18, 2016




A triple-loop spiral bridge in Chongqing has left many netizens in awe, with its sharp turns. The bridge, called the Rongqiao Overpass, has become a landmark for the city, but it's also raised debate among the locals. Some drivers in the city said they were thrilled when driving through these sharp turns, while others disagreed, saying driving on the spiral bridge is just like riding a roller coaster and they are not fond of the feeling. [Photo/Chinanews.com]




A triple-loop spiral bridge in Chongqing has left many netizens in awe, with its sharp turns. The bridge, called the Rongqiao Overpass, has become a landmark for the city, but it's also raised debate among the locals. Some drivers in the city said they were thrilled when driving through these sharp turns, while others disagreed, saying driving on the spiral bridge is just like riding a roller coaster and they are not fond of the feeling. [Photo/Chinanews.com]




A triple-loop spiral bridge in Chongqing has left many netizens in awe, with its sharp turns. The bridge, called the Rongqiao Overpass, has become a landmark for the city, but it's also raised debate among the locals. Some drivers in the city said they were thrilled when driving through these sharp turns, while others disagreed, saying driving on the spiral bridge is just like riding a roller coaster and they are not fond of the feeling. [Photo/Chinanews.com]





A triple-loop spiral bridge in Chongqing has left many netizens in awe, with its sharp turns. The bridge, called the Rongqiao Overpass, has become a landmark for the city, but it's also raised debate among the locals. Some drivers in the city said they were thrilled when driving through these sharp turns, while others disagreed, saying driving on the spiral bridge is just like riding a roller coaster and they are not fond of the feeling. [Photo/Chinanews.com]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Aerial View Hegang to Dalian Expressway*






*China national expressway G11 Hegang to Dalian Expressway connects 3 northeast provinces, Heilongjiang, Jilin and Liaoning provinces. This video was shoot in Heilongjiang province before its inauguration in October, 2016.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Photos taken on Dec. 27, 2016 show an unusual ring-shaped bridge at the International Eco-aquapolis in the economic development zone of Zhengzhou, Henan province.













Photos taken on Dec. 27, 2016 show an unusual ring-shaped bridge at the International Eco-aquapolis in the economic development zone of Zhengzhou, Henan province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> Photos taken on Dec. 27, 2016 show an unusual ring-shaped bridge at the International Eco-aquapolis in the economic development zone of Zhengzhou, Henan province.


Do you know how many expressway have opened in December?
I can't number

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

AndrewJin said:


> *Beipanjiang Bridge Duge (2016)*
> *2016 World's Highest Bridge (when it is finished at the end of 2016)
> 
> 2935km G56 Hangzhou-Ruilin National Expressway *
> Dugexiang, Guizhou, China
> 1,854 feet high / 565 meters high
> 2,362 foot span / 720 meter span






​*World's highest bridge opens in Southwest China*
Reporter: _ Liu Yang_ 丨 CCTV.com
12-29-2016 12:47 BJT

Guizhou province in southwest China is already home to seven of the 10 highest bridges in the country. And the Beipanjiang Bidge, now the world’s highest, has just opened to traffic. Clearly with a good head for heights, CCTV's Liu Yang visited this latest example of how Chinese engineering now ranks among the best in the world.





_The Beipanjiang Bidge, now the world’s highest, has just opened to traffic._​
Another architectural marvel to add to the country which already has more than its fair share of construction wonders. Situated in rugged mountains and gorges, the 1,341-meter-long structure, soars 565 meters above the Baipanjiang Valley.

Equivalent to a 200-storey building, Beipanjiang has just overtaken the Sidu River Bridge in Hubei province to become the world's highest.

China has completed many noteworthy feats of engineering in recent years. Now another milestone has been passed in the field of bridge construction. Walking on the bridge above the gorge, one appreciates what cutting-edge technology has made possible.

The bridge connects the mountainous provinces of Guizhou and Yunnan. It’s expected to shorten the travel time between the two places to an hour and a half from five hours in the past.

The bridge, which spans the Beipanjiang Valley, is part of an extensive highway linking Hangzhou City in eastern China's Zhejiang province to Ruili City in southwestern Yunnan province. Construction of the massive suspension bridge began in 2013, at a cost of around 1 billion yuan or 143 million US dollars.

"In October 2013, the Ministry of Transport approved the Beipanjiang Bridge and gave us 8 point 9 million yuan in scientific research funding," said Zhou Ping, Director of the Beipanjiang Project.

"Our project provided match-funding of around 6 point 1 million yuan, bringing the research fund to around 15 million. Many institutes, including Jiaotong University, Guizhou Highway engineering group, and the Guizhou office of transportation joined together to conduct research and development. We developed a new kind of technology called cantilever erection by longitudinal launching, and this significantly shortened construction time."

Experts say construction was affected by wind, requiring a high degree of precision. Normally, crews transport pre-assembled sections and install them on the bridge. But on this project parts were assembled on-site. The engineering side also presented many challenges.

"Where to place the bridge piers was a problem. The gorge here is over 500 meters deep, so how are we going to design the structure of the bridge to deal with the strong wind field problem?'' said Liu Bo, deputy chief engineer, CCCC Highway Consultants Co., LTD..

Despite these challenges, the bridge is now part of the highway network in Guizhou, integrated into the regional grid in southwest China which includes the provinces of Sichuan and Yunnan as well as Chongqing municipality. The increased traffic flow through this region thanks to the Beipanjian Bridge is expected to boost logistics and attract new investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MULUBJA

Some fantastic pictures. I like it.


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> ​*World's highest bridge opens in Southwest China*
> Reporter: _ Liu Yang_ 丨 CCTV.com
> 12-29-2016 12:47 BJT
> 
> Guizhou province in southwest China is already home to seven of the 10 highest bridges in the country. And the Beipanjiang Bidge, now the world’s highest, has just opened to traffic. Clearly with a good head for heights, CCTV's Liu Yang visited this latest example of how Chinese engineering now ranks among the best in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Beipanjiang Bidge, now the world’s highest, has just opened to traffic._​
> Another architectural marvel to add to the country which already has more than its fair share of construction wonders. Situated in rugged mountains and gorges, the 1,341-meter-long structure, soars 565 meters above the Baipanjiang Valley.
> 
> Equivalent to a 200-storey building, Beipanjiang has just overtaken the Sidu River Bridge in Hubei province to become the world's highest.
> 
> China has completed many noteworthy feats of engineering in recent years. Now another milestone has been passed in the field of bridge construction. Walking on the bridge above the gorge, one appreciates what cutting-edge technology has made possible.
> 
> The bridge connects the mountainous provinces of Guizhou and Yunnan. It’s expected to shorten the travel time between the two places to an hour and a half from five hours in the past.
> 
> The bridge, which spans the Beipanjiang Valley, is part of an extensive highway linking Hangzhou City in eastern China's Zhejiang province to Ruili City in southwestern Yunnan province. Construction of the massive suspension bridge began in 2013, at a cost of around 1 billion yuan or 143 million US dollars.
> 
> "In October 2013, the Ministry of Transport approved the Beipanjiang Bridge and gave us 8 point 9 million yuan in scientific research funding," said Zhou Ping, Director of the Beipanjiang Project.
> 
> "Our project provided match-funding of around 6 point 1 million yuan, bringing the research fund to around 15 million. Many institutes, including Jiaotong University, Guizhou Highway engineering group, and the Guizhou office of transportation joined together to conduct research and development. We developed a new kind of technology called cantilever erection by longitudinal launching, and this significantly shortened construction time."
> 
> Experts say construction was affected by wind, requiring a high degree of precision. Normally, crews transport pre-assembled sections and install them on the bridge. But on this project parts were assembled on-site. The engineering side also presented many challenges.
> 
> "Where to place the bridge piers was a problem. The gorge here is over 500 meters deep, so how are we going to design the structure of the bridge to deal with the strong wind field problem?'' said Liu Bo, deputy chief engineer, CCCC Highway Consultants Co., LTD..
> 
> Despite these challenges, the bridge is now part of the highway network in Guizhou, integrated into the regional grid in southwest China which includes the provinces of Sichuan and Yunnan as well as Chongqing municipality. The increased traffic flow through this region thanks to the Beipanjian Bridge is expected to boost logistics and attract new investment.


ALL those new subways and new expressways inauguration news have been overshadowed by 2 HSRs in Yunnan Province....

As a Wuhan resident, I put my focus on HSRs instead of 2 subways and East Lake Greenway opened yesterday in the city....

I also know some new expressways and BRTs opened this week in my province.....who cares.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*From the oldest to the longest…China’s most famous bridges*
By Ma Chi | chinadaily.com.cn | 2016-12-29 14:25





Qiantang River Bridge​
Completed: 1937

Location: Hangzhou, Zhejiang province

Qiantang River Bridge is China's first modern iron bridge. The bridge was blown up merely three months after it opened to traffic in order to block the invading Japanese troops. It was rebuilt in 1946.



Continue -->
From the oldest to the longest…China’s most famous bridges - Chinadaily.com.cn​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Aerial view of the highest expressway interchange in the world*

The interchange under construction will link G65 national expressway to the new YongJi expressway with the tallest pier about 100m high. It is located near Jishou city, Hunan province in Central China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*Beipanjiang Bridge Duge - HighestBridges.com*

Beipanjiang Bridge Duge 北盘江特大桥
Dugexiang, Guizhou, China
1,854 feet high / 565 meters high
2,362 foot span / 720 meter span
_2016 World's Highest Bridge_
*



*
_Beipanjiang Bridge Duge 北盘江特大桥 by HighestBridges.com_

Toppling all previous spans for height, the new Beipanjiang Bridge Duge will open in 2016 as the first crossing to ever surpass the 500 meter height barrier as well as becoming the first cable stayed bridge to ever hold the title of The World’s Highest Bridge.

No other region on earth has as many high bridges as China’s remote Western Province of Guizhou and there is no waterway within its borders with a greater collection of super-high bridge spans than the mighty Beipan River. Translated as the North Winding River, the BeipanJiang flows on a North-South rift that divides the Western and Eastern halves of Guizhou. The vertical limestone cliffs drop so deep that much of the river is in shadow during the day. Spaced every 50 kilometers along its length are a collection of epic road and railway bridges that have pushed the boundaries of China’s bridge engineering community.

Due to be completed in 2016, the G56 expressway is the last of Guizhou’s great East-West routes that will allow easy access into nearby Yunnan Province across terrain that was previously inaccessible to normal cars and trucks. The entire 4-lane divided highway stretches an incredible 2,935 kilometers from the city of Hanghzou near Shanghai to the border of Burma near Tibet. The extreme geography along the G56 has produced not only the world’s highest bridge over the Beipanjiang River near Duge, Guizhou but also the World’s Highest Suspension Bridge several kilometers further west near Puli, Yunnan.

All of this high bridge insanity began in 2001 when the mighty beast of the Beipan River summoned the construction of the World’s Highest Railway Bridge some 275 meters above a boulder-strewn crevasse on the Shuibai Railway. Two years later that triumph was followed by the river’s first road bridge record when the Beipanjiang Bridge Huajiang opened in 2003 surpassing the 300 meter height threshold as well as becoming the first suspension bridge in the world to surpass the height of Colorado’s Royal Gorge bridge after a 74-year reign.

This was followed by a succession of bridges both high and super-high including the Beipanjiang Bridge Hukun on the G60 expressway, the Beipanjiang Bridge on the Shuipan expressway with the world’s longest span high-level beam bridge, the Beipanjiang Bridge Wang’an expressway and the Beipanjiang Bridge Zhenfeng.

But in 2016 the Beipan will deliver its two biggest high bridge gifts ever in the form of the Beipanjiang Railway Bridge Qinglong - the world’s highest “High-Speed” railway bridge at 295 meters and the colossal Beipanjiang Bridge Duge at 564 meters in height. Other engineering honors Duge can claim include having the second longest steel trussed cable stayed span and the tenth tallest bridge tower in the world at 269 meters.

Until the year 2000, the experience of traveling around Guizhou was a grueling and arduous one that often took days along a dangerous network of older, 2-lane national roads. Despite a land mass slightly smaller then Great Britain or the U.S. state of Washington this outdated infrastructure limited the kind of growth that had been underway in the Eastern Provinces where accessibility had been improving steadily and rapidly since the early 1990s.

The first hint of Guizhou’s high bridge aspirations came in 2001 when the Liuguanghe beam bridge opened as the World’s Highest Bridge on a 2-lane expressway between the capital city of Guiyang and the smaller county of Bijie in the Northwest corner of the Province. In the 15 years that followed, expressway construction went into full gear with four and now six-lane expressways connecting cities both large and small regardless of how difficult the mountain terrain may be. An old saying states that in Guizhou there are no three days without rain, no three acres without a mountain and no three coins in any pocket. They may have to amend that and add that there are no three kilometers of expressway without a high bridge!

Today the Province of Guizhou is home to more high bridges then every other country on earth combined. By 2020 Guizhou will have more then 250 bridges over 100 meters high as measured from the road or rail deck to the water. Compare that with Italy which has the world’s second greatest number of high bridges with only 40 spans exceeding 100 meters in height. Of the world’s 20 super-high spans that exceed 300 meters from deck to water, all are in China except for 3.


[...] _(much more info and many more pics at below link)_

http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Beipanjiang_Bridge_Duge


_*List of Highest International Bridges - HighestBridges.com*_
_http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=List_of_500_Highest_International_Bridges_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*East Lake Greenway opens to public in Wuhan, Central China*

A "world-class" greenway opens to visitors in central China's Wuhan. The scenic walkway, stretching over 28 km long, cuts across what's seen as China's largest lake inside a city.







*Greenways across Donghu Lake in central China's Wuhan*

*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Wuhan East Lake Greenway strides onto world stage*

On 21 July 2016, the Research Center for Land Use Planning and Urban Space of Wuhan (WLSP) and the Joint United Nations Programme Humans Settlements (UN-Habitat) signed a memorandum of agreement in Beijing. According to it, Wuhan East Lake Greenway will be presented at the Habitat III Conference, being promoted worldwide

The project of East Lake Greenway was officially approved by UN-Habitat on June 28 as a demonstration example that enhances the urban public space in China.

*Four theme greenways*

The project of East Lake Greenway was started fired in December 2015, with the intention of allowing city residents to walk by the lake, swimming in the water, approaching the forests and reaching the mountain tops. Motor vehicles will not be allowed, and pedestrian and bicycle paths will form the main part.






_Planning map of East Lake Greenway_

East Lake Greenways, with a total length of 28.7 km, will be divided into four parts:

*1. Huzhong Greenway*

The Huzhong Greenway (green line in the map) extends from the Liyuan Square to the Moshan Hill north gate. Two viewing platforms will be built throughout this section to give walkers a good view of East Lake.

*2. Hushan Greenway*

The Hushan Greenway (khaki line) is between the Fengguang Village and the entrance to Moshan Hill north gate. This section is located at the foot of a small hill that allows passersby to dive into the charm of the extraordinary landscapes of the hill and lake.

*3. Moshan Greenway*

The Moshan Greenway (yellow line) is located in the tourist site Moshan Hill. It combines the natural beauty of East Lake with the history and culture of Moshan Hill, giving opportunities to passersby to experience the Jin-Chu culture by walking.

*4. Jiaoye Greenway*

The Jiaoye Greenway (gray line) reveals the mystery of the Luoyan Island which is in the deepest corner of East Lake. It exalts curiosity and adventure spirit of visitors.

*Design highlights





*
In accordance with world class standards, the East Lake Greenway has many highlights in design.

*1. A world-class track for running and biking*

Out of consideration of organizing international bicycle race around the lake, the Huzhong Greenway, Hushan Greenway and Jiaoye Greenway is built according to world-class standars.

The tracks for running and biking are seperated. The running track is no less than 1.5m in width while the biking track is no less than 6m width.

*2.A sponge greenway*

Adopting the concept of "sponge city", the Greenway uses many eco-initiatives to improve the ecological system. It targets to purify the water of East Lake as well as promote the restoration of lake ecosystem.

*3.A smart greenway*

The Greenway will be built into a smart leisure spot. Once added to the watch list from Wechat or mobile client, walkers could get clear instructions on traffic, parking, lending bicycles, mobile payments, etc.

*4. A fluorescent runway*

After completed, the Greenway would be a blessing to people who like to run at night. A 0.6-kilometer fluorescent runway will be built near the Moshan Hill.

*Worldwide promotion significance*

The project Greenways of East Lake will be present as a demonstration project in the Habitat III conference in October in Quito, Ecuador.

The East Lake Greenway encourages green traveling and alters some motorways to aid pedestrians. When completed, it will connect scenic spots like the East Lake Tingtao Scenic Area, Moshan Mountain, and Luoyan Islet. Some of the scenic areas that used to need admission are now free, creating an open space. A water purification system made of plants is designed to protect the lake water, and measures to provide smart services are taken to help the disadvantaged, vulnerable, and children. All the measures are in line with the idea of sustainable development.

"The East Lake is one of the largest lakes in China, we are delighted that Wuhan has tried to make such a broad public space for its citizens by practicing greenway project," said the head of United Nations Programme for Human Settlements, "and the project of East Lake Greenway could serve as a good example for other cities that also have the lake regions."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

* A glimpse of the major infrastructure constructions completed in 2016 across China*
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*Throughput of Qingdao Port reaches 500.36 mln tons, ranking 7th in the world *
2017-01-03 10:28 | Xinhua | Editor:Xu Shanshan

The throughput of Qingdao Port in 2016 reached 500.36 million tons, exceeding 500 million tons for the first time, ranking seven in the world, the port said on Jan. 2, 2017.






A cargo vessel anchors at the foreign trade container wharf of Qingdao Port in east China's Shandong Province, Oct. 13, 2016. The throughput of Qingdao Port in 2016 reached 500.36 million tons, exceeding 500 million tons for the first time, ranking seven in the world, the port said on Jan. 2, 2017. (Xinhua/Yu Fangping)






A staff member works at Qingdao Port in east China's Shandong Province, March 7, 2016. The throughput of Qingdao Port in 2016 reached 500.36 million tons, exceeding 500 million tons for the first time, ranking seven in the world, the port said on Jan. 2, 2017. (Xinhua/Yu Fangping)






A container is loaded onto a vehicle at Qingdao Port in east China's Shandong Province, Dec. 8, 2016. The throughput of Qingdao Port in 2016 reached 500.36 million tons, exceeding 500 million tons for the first time, ranking seven in the world, the port said on Jan. 2, 2017. (Xinhua/Yu Fangping)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Fuma Yangtze River Bridge under construction* 
万州驸马长江大桥

Fuma Yangtze River bridge, main span 1050m, deck height 185m from the water. 
It is one of ten high bridges in China which has more than 1000m span, also the only 6 lane suspension bridge more than 100m high:










The longest span bridge ever built in Chongqing Province, the Wanzhou Fuma Yangtze River Bridge is the 3rd major road bridge across the Yangtze River at Wanzhou city and the second major suspension bridge. The main span of 1,050 meters is almost double the length of the nearby 2nd Wanzhou Bridge crossing and the first span upstream of the 3 Gorges Dam to have a length of over 1 kilometer. 

The most unique design element of the bridge is the north side cantilevered beam approach bridge of 77.5+145+77.5 meters. The use of a large prestressed beam bridge right up to the tower and the main suspended span has only been done once before on the Fuling Qingcaobei Yangtze River Bridge located 200 kilometers upstream of Wanzhou. The southeast approach will have more conventional spans of 6x30 meters.

The bridge height is an estimate to the original Yangtze River level. The height to the full 3 Gorges reservoir surface will probably be approximately 115 meters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*Lianghekou Hydropower Station at an elevation of 3,000 meters*
2017-01-04 13:48 | Xinhua | Editor:Li Yan





Photo taken on Jan. 2, 2017 shows the construction site of Lianghekou Dam in southwest China's Sichuan Province. The construction of the 295m tall dam started in October 2014 and will complete in December 2023, with a power capacity of 3,000 MW. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)






Work progressing at the construction site of Lianghekou Dam in southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 2, 2017. The construction of the 295m tall dam started in October 2014 and will complete in December 2023, with a power capacity of 3,000 MW. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)






Construction work progressing at the Lianghekou Dam in southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 2, 2017. The construction of the 295m tall dam started in October 2014 and will complete in December 2023, with a power capacity of 3,000 MW. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)






Workers at the construction site of Lianghekou Dam in southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 2, 2017. The construction of the 295m tall dam started in October 2014 and will complete in December 2023, with a power capacity of 3,000 MW. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> *Lianghekou Hydropower Station at an elevation of 3,000 meters*
> 2017-01-04 13:48 | Xinhua | Editor:Li Yan
> 
> View attachment 366076
> 
> Photo taken on Jan. 2, 2017 shows the construction site of Lianghekou Dam in southwest China's Sichuan Province. The construction of the 295m tall dam started in October 2014 and will complete in December 2023, with a power capacity of 3,000 MW. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)
> 
> 
> View attachment 366077
> 
> Work progressing at the construction site of Lianghekou Dam in southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 2, 2017. The construction of the 295m tall dam started in October 2014 and will complete in December 2023, with a power capacity of 3,000 MW. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)
> 
> 
> View attachment 366078
> 
> Construction work progressing at the Lianghekou Dam in southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 2, 2017. The construction of the 295m tall dam started in October 2014 and will complete in December 2023, with a power capacity of 3,000 MW. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)
> 
> 
> View attachment 366079
> 
> Workers at the construction site of Lianghekou Dam in southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 2, 2017. The construction of the 295m tall dam started in October 2014 and will complete in December 2023, with a power capacity of 3,000 MW. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)


Powering Southwest China!

_*Connecting island county to the mainland *_
*Pingtan Strait Bridge In Construction*
*2013-2019*





Pingtan strait cross-sea railway bridge, total length 16.32km,main span 532m cable-stayed bridge, upper deck 6 lane expressway, lower deck 4 track highspeed railway. It is the first cross-sea highway-railway double deck bridge in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*11 expressways start construction in southwest China*
(Xinhua)  23:27, January 05, 2017

GUIYANG, Jan. 5 -- Southwest China's Guizhou Province Thursday started construction of 11 expressways totalling over 1,000 km, or 18 percent of the current expressway length in the province.

The expressways will mainly be located in the eastern part of the province and will cost an estimated 166.4 billion yuan (24.2 billion U.S. dollars), Wang Bingqing, head of the provincial transport department, said at the announcement ceremony.

The projects are expected be finished by the end of 2020.

Among them, one connecting Duyun, capital of Bouyei-Miao Autonomous Prefecture of Qiannan, and Anshun city is the most costly, with a planned cost up to 43.5 billion yuan, Wang said.

After the road opens, major cities in the southwestern area such as Xichang, Zhaotong, Liupanshui and Anshun will have improved road access to China's better developed Pearl River Delta. The expressway will also connect to Shangri-La, a tourist resort in neighboring Yunnan Province.

Currently, Guizhou has 6,100 km of expressways. According to a provincial plan released October, the length will reach 10,000 km in the province around 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*Jiangxi province opens 12 new highways*
(People's Daily Online) 10:31, January 06, 2017





East China's Jiangxi province has announced the opening of another 12 highways across the province's beautiful mountains and rivers. Among other routes, the roads will link Dongxiang to Changfu, Shangrao to Wannian, Tonggu to Wanzai and Nanchang to Ningdu.






East China's Jiangxi province has announced the opening of another 12 highways across the province's beautiful mountains and rivers. Among other routes, the roads will link Dongxiang to Changfu, Shangrao to Wannian, Tonggu to Wanzai and Nanchang to Ningdu.






East China's Jiangxi province has announced the opening of another 12 highways across the province's beautiful mountains and rivers. Among other routes, the roads will link Dongxiang to Changfu, Shangrao to Wannian, Tonggu to Wanzai and Nanchang to Ningdu.






East China's Jiangxi province has announced the opening of another 12 highways across the province's beautiful mountains and rivers. Among other routes, the roads will link Dongxiang to Changfu, Shangrao to Wannian, Tonggu to Wanzai and Nanchang to Ningdu.






East China's Jiangxi province has announced the opening of another 12 highways across the province's beautiful mountains and rivers. Among other routes, the roads will link Dongxiang to Changfu, Shangrao to Wannian, Tonggu to Wanzai and Nanchang to Ningdu.






East China's Jiangxi province has announced the opening of another 12 highways across the province's beautiful mountains and rivers. Among other routes, the roads will link Dongxiang to Changfu, Shangrao to Wannian, Tonggu to Wanzai and Nanchang to Ningdu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *11 expressways start construction in southwest China*
> (Xinhua) 23:27, January 05, 2017
> 
> GUIYANG, Jan. 5 -- Southwest China's Guizhou Province Thursday started construction of 11 expressways totalling over 1,000 km, or 18 percent of the current expressway length in the province.
> 
> The expressways will mainly be located in the eastern part of the province and will cost an estimated 166.4 billion yuan (24.2 billion U.S. dollars), Wang Bingqing, head of the provincial transport department, said at the announcement ceremony.
> 
> The projects are expected be finished by the end of 2020.
> 
> Among them, one connecting Duyun, capital of Bouyei-Miao Autonomous Prefecture of Qiannan, and Anshun city is the most costly, with a planned cost up to 43.5 billion yuan, Wang said.
> 
> After the road opens, major cities in the southwestern area such as Xichang, Zhaotong, Liupanshui and Anshun will have improved road access to China's better developed Pearl River Delta. The expressway will also connect to Shangri-La, a tourist resort in neighboring Yunnan Province.
> 
> Currently, Guizhou has 6,100 km of expressways. According to a provincial plan released October, the length will reach 10,000 km in the province around 2020.


Guizhou has done a brilliant job so far, being the poorest province in China.

Let's build the roads!

















ahojunk said:


> *Jiangxi province opens 12 new highways*
> (People's Daily Online) 10:31, January 06, 2017
> 
> View attachment 366516
> 
> East China's Jiangxi province has announced the opening of another 12 highways across the province's beautiful mountains and rivers. Among other routes, the roads will link Dongxiang to Changfu, Shangrao to Wannian, Tonggu to Wanzai and Nanchang to Ningdu.
> 
> 
> View attachment 366517
> 
> East China's Jiangxi province has announced the opening of another 12 highways across the province's beautiful mountains and rivers. Among other routes, the roads will link Dongxiang to Changfu, Shangrao to Wannian, Tonggu to Wanzai and Nanchang to Ningdu.
> 
> 
> View attachment 366518
> 
> East China's Jiangxi province has announced the opening of another 12 highways across the province's beautiful mountains and rivers. Among other routes, the roads will link Dongxiang to Changfu, Shangrao to Wannian, Tonggu to Wanzai and Nanchang to Ningdu.
> 
> 
> View attachment 366519
> 
> East China's Jiangxi province has announced the opening of another 12 highways across the province's beautiful mountains and rivers. Among other routes, the roads will link Dongxiang to Changfu, Shangrao to Wannian, Tonggu to Wanzai and Nanchang to Ningdu.
> 
> 
> View attachment 366520
> 
> East China's Jiangxi province has announced the opening of another 12 highways across the province's beautiful mountains and rivers. Among other routes, the roads will link Dongxiang to Changfu, Shangrao to Wannian, Tonggu to Wanzai and Nanchang to Ningdu.
> 
> 
> View attachment 366521
> 
> East China's Jiangxi province has announced the opening of another 12 highways across the province's beautiful mountains and rivers. Among other routes, the roads will link Dongxiang to Changfu, Shangrao to Wannian, Tonggu to Wanzai and Nanchang to Ningdu.


Nobody cares about inauguration of new expressways.....
When @ahojunk started this thread, I planned to share news of every new expressway....
I stopped doing that after one day, having realised it would be more difficult than counting the number of false flaggers in PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Aerial view of the west end of G56 expressway 
under construction near Burma border in Yunnan Province *

G56 expressway is one of the longest expressway in the world. 
This video is about its westernmost section——from Longling to Ruili, near Burma's border, including some S shape extension lines, bridges and complex crossways. 














The *Hangzhou–Ruili Expressway* (Chinese: 杭州—瑞丽高速公路), commonly referred to as the _Hangrui Expressway_ (Chinese: 杭瑞高速公路) is an expressway in China that connects the cities of Hangzhou, Zhejiang, and Ruili, Yunnan, a city on the border with Burma. When complete, it will be 2,935 km (1,824 mi) in length.

The expressway is complete in the provinces of Zhejiang, Anhui, and Jiangxi. The entire expressway in the provinces of Hubei, Hunan, Guizhou, and Yunnan is under construction except for sections from Changde to Jishou in Hunan and from the Guizhou border to Baoshan in Yunnan.[1]

At Ruili, there will be a border crossing to Muse, Burma and National Highway 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> Nobody cares about inauguration of new expressways.....


You are wrong. I care.



AndrewJin said:


> I stopped doing that after one day, having realised it would be more difficult than counting the number of false flaggers in PDF.


Yes, there are too many expressways and highways. It's easy to lose count.



TaiShang said:


> Or China collapse philosophers.


Funny, these idiotic conman have become fewer by the day. They seem to have stopped talking about China's "white elephant expressways to ghost cities".

I love to see these idiots lying through their teeth and making a fool of themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China's longest waterway Yangtze busier than ever*
Xinhua, January 8, 2017

China's longest river, the Yangtze, was busier than ever last year, seeing record high volume of cargo on the waterway.

*The throughput through the ship locks of the Three Gorges and Gezhouba hydropower projects both exceeded 130 million tonnes in 2016, up 8.3 percent over 2015, showed data with the Yangtze River Navigational Affairs Administration under the Ministry of Transport.*

The throughput along the whole main waterway was nearly 2.3 billion tonnes last year, up 6 percent from 2015. The ports along the river also realized a throughput of 330 million tonnes in foreign trade.

To serve the Yangtze River economic belt, reforms aimed at unified administration and service have boosted vitality for the river's navigation, said Tang Guanjun, head of the administration on Saturday.

Navigation capacity further improved in the upper, middle and lower reaches of the river last year, thanks to efforts to increase the minimum water depth for navigation.

The permanent shiplift at the Three Gorges Dam in central China's Hubei Province, started trial operation in September, shortening the time for passenger and cargo ships to pass the dam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*World's highest road opens partly in Lhasa

Xinhua, January 10, 2017*




The north section of the Lhasa ring road, in Tibet, has been put into trial operation. The ring road, built to ease traffic congestion and accelerate the city's development, comprises seven tunnels and 27 bridges and overpasses. Construction started in October 2015, and is to be complete in June 2017. [Photo: Xinhua]




The photo shows the aerial view of one section of Lhasa’s ring road. The total cost of the project is 11.3 billion yuan, or 1.62 billion US dollars. [Photo: CGTN]




The north section of the Lhasa ring road, in Tibet, has been put into trial operation. The road links Lhasa Gongkar Airport in the south with three highways, and also crosses the Qinghai-Tibet Railway. [Photo: Xinhua]




The north section of the Lhasa ring road, in Tibet, has been put into trial operation. When the whole project is complete in June this year, drivers will be able to circle the city's downtown area in two hours at a maximum speed of 60km per hour. [Photo: Xinhua]




Workers cut steel wires at the construction site of the southern section of the ring road in Lhasa, Tibet. [Photo: Xinhua]




The southern section of the ring road under construction in Lhasa, Tibet. [Photo: Xinhua]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

And this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818857646241484801

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Linzhi spring with the first expressway in Tibet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *World's highest road opens partly in Lhasa
> 
> Xinhua, January 10, 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The north section of the Lhasa ring road, in Tibet, has been put into trial operation. The ring road, built to ease traffic congestion and accelerate the city's development, comprises seven tunnels and 27 bridges and overpasses. Construction started in October 2015, and is to be complete in June 2017. [Photo: Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo shows the aerial view of one section of Lhasa’s ring road. The total cost of the project is 11.3 billion yuan, or 1.62 billion US dollars. [Photo: CGTN]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The north section of the Lhasa ring road, in Tibet, has been put into trial operation. The road links Lhasa Gongkar Airport in the south with three highways, and also crosses the Qinghai-Tibet Railway. [Photo: Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The north section of the Lhasa ring road, in Tibet, has been put into trial operation. When the whole project is complete in June this year, drivers will be able to circle the city's downtown area in two hours at a maximum speed of 60km per hour. [Photo: Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers cut steel wires at the construction site of the southern section of the ring road in Lhasa, Tibet. [Photo: Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The southern section of the ring road under construction in Lhasa, Tibet. [Photo: Xinhua]


A ring expressway will connect all the highways/expressways radiating from Lhasa together, and facilitate transportation between suburbs.

Hence, a car will no longer enter the city if traveling from one highway to another.

All the major cities in China have such system....

*Nanjing






Kunming





Urumqi





Chongqing



*

*Guiyang



*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Sanjiang-Liuzhou expressway to be put into trial operation*
(Xinhua) January 13, 2017






Aerial photo taken on Jan. 11, 2017 shows the Sanjiang section of Sanjiang-Liuzhou Expressway in Liuzhou City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. The expressway linking Sanjiang and Liuzhou cities will be put into trial operation ahead of the Spring Festival, which falls on Jan. 28 this year. (Xinhua/Li Hanchi)





Workers install the noise barriers in the rain in Rong'an section of Sanjiang-Liuzhou Expressway in Liuzhou City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 12, 2017. The expressway linking Sanjiang and Liuzhou cities will be put into trial operation ahead of the Spring Festival, which falls on Jan. 28 this year. (Xinhua/Li Hanchi)





Builders work at the service area in the rain in Rong'an section of Sanjiang-Liuzhou Expressway in Liuzhou City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 12, 2017. The expressway linking Sanjiang and Liuzhou cities will be put into trial operation ahead of the Spring Festival, which falls on Jan. 28 this year. (Xinhua/Li Hanchi)





Workers dance to warm themselves during lunch break in Danzhou No.4 Tunnel of Sanjiang-Liuzhou Expressway in Liuzhou City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 12, 2017. The expressway linking Sanjiang and Liuzhou cities will be put into trial operation ahead of the Spring Festival, which falls on Jan. 28 this year. (Xinhua/Li Hanchi)






Workers remove the template from the retaining wall in the rain in Rong'an section of Sanjiang-Liuzhou Expressway in Liuzhou City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 12, 2017. The expressway linking Sanjiang and Liuzhou cities will be put into trial operation ahead of the Spring Festival, which falls on Jan. 28 this year. (Xinhua/Li Hanchi)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*459-meter-long bridge across Yellow River put into operation*
2017-01-19 15:05 Xinhua Editor:Xu Shanshan





Photo taken on Jan. 18, 2017 shows the Yuantong Bridge across the Yellow River in Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province. The 459-meter-long bridge was put into operation on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Fan Peishen)





Photo taken on Jan. 18, 2017 shows the Yuantong Bridge across the Yellow River in Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province. The 459-meter-long bridge was put into operation on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Fan Peishen)





Cars run on the Yuantong Bridge across the Yellow River in Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province on Jan. 18, 2017. The 459-meter-long bridge was put into operation on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Fan Peishen)





Cars run on the Yuantong Bridge across the Yellow River in Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province on Jan. 18, 2017. The 459-meter-long bridge was put into operation on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Fan Peishen)


********

_Lanzhou looks neat and tidy even though it is a tier-3/4 city in the northwest._
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Aerial view Jinghong city and bridges over Mekong River*
*Xishuangbanna Dai Autonomous Prefecture, Yunnan Province*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

ahojunk said:


> *459-meter-long bridge across Yellow River put into operation*
> 2017-01-19 15:05 Xinhua Editor:Xu Shanshan
> 
> View attachment 369739
> 
> Photo taken on Jan. 18, 2017 shows the Yuantong Bridge across the Yellow River in Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province. The 459-meter-long bridge was put into operation on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Fan Peishen)
> 
> View attachment 369740
> 
> Photo taken on Jan. 18, 2017 shows the Yuantong Bridge across the Yellow River in Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province. The 459-meter-long bridge was put into operation on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Fan Peishen)
> 
> View attachment 369741
> 
> Cars run on the Yuantong Bridge across the Yellow River in Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province on Jan. 18, 2017. The 459-meter-long bridge was put into operation on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Fan Peishen)
> 
> View attachment 369742
> 
> Cars run on the Yuantong Bridge across the Yellow River in Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province on Jan. 18, 2017. The 459-meter-long bridge was put into operation on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Fan Peishen)
> 
> 
> ********
> 
> _Lanzhou looks neat and tidy even though it is a tier-3/4 city in the northwest._
> .



They should paint the bridge's arc in shiny red. Will fit with the season's spirit and make the environment look livelier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China's 1st cycleway in the air starts trial operation*
Xinhua, January 26, 2017

China's first bicycle path in the air, at a length of 7.6 kilometers, started a trial run Thursday in Xiamen, eastern China's Fujian Province.

*According to Xiamen City Public Bicycle Management, the path will be open to all kinds of bikes, including public and private bikes, from 6:30 a.m. to 10:30 p.m. during the month-long trial, in a bid to promote green transport.*

The path appears as a winding viaduct and is built beneath the city's overhead BRT (Bus Rapid Transit) lanes. The highest section of the bicycle path is five meters above ground.

The company said the path was designed to accommodate up to 2,023 bicycles per hour, with a maximum speed of 25 kilometers per hour. It covers the city's five major residential and three business centers.

There are 11 entries on the path, which will connect with 11 bus stations and two subway stations.

"I'm a little bit afraid of the height, so I thought I would dare not ride on it. But today I found the guardrail made me feel safe," said Xiamen resident Wu Xueying. "It's nice to ride a bicycle under the blue sky in the sunshine."

Resident Chen Yimin believes cycling may be an alternative to driving to work.

"I tried today, and it took 10 minutes from my home to my workplace, which is the same as when I was driving," Chen said.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *China's 1st cycleway in the air starts trial operation*
> Xinhua, January 26, 2017
> 
> China's first bicycle path in the air, at a length of 7.6 kilometers, started a trial run Thursday in Xiamen, eastern China's Fujian Province.
> 
> *According to Xiamen City Public Bicycle Management, the path will be open to all kinds of bikes, including public and private bikes, from 6:30 a.m. to 10:30 p.m. during the month-long trial, in a bid to promote green transport.*
> 
> The path appears as a winding viaduct and is built beneath the city's overhead BRT (Bus Rapid Transit) lanes. The highest section of the bicycle path is five meters above ground.
> 
> The company said the path was designed to accommodate up to 2,023 bicycles per hour, with a maximum speed of 25 kilometers per hour. It covers the city's five major residential and three business centers.
> 
> There are 11 entries on the path, which will connect with 11 bus stations and two subway stations.
> 
> "I'm a little bit afraid of the height, so I thought I would dare not ride on it. But today I found the guardrail made me feel safe," said Xiamen resident Wu Xueying. "It's nice to ride a bicycle under the blue sky in the sunshine."
> 
> Resident Chen Yimin believes cycling may be an alternative to driving to work.
> 
> "I tried today, and it took 10 minutes from my home to my workplace, which is the same as when I was driving," Chen said.


Any photo?


----------



## truthseeker2010

AndrewJin said:


> Any photo?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Any photo?



空中自行车




2017年1月26日，市民骑着自行车在体验空中自行车道。 黄少毅 摄

2017年1月26日，全国首条空中自行车道——厦门云顶路自行车快速道示范段试运营，吸引市民前来体验。据悉，这条全程高架的空中自行车道全长7.6公里。




2017年1月26日，市民骑着自行车在体验空中自行车道。 黄少毅 摄




2017年1月26日，市民骑着自行车在体验空中自行车道。 黄少毅 摄

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*N. extension section of Hangzhou-Changxing Highway opens*
2017-01-23 09:16 Xinhua Editor: Xu Shanshan






Photo taken on Jan. 22, 2017 shows the north extension section of Hangzhou-Changxing Highway. The north extension section of Hangzhou-Changxing Highway, located at the junction of Zhejiang, Jiangsu and Anhui Provinces, opened to public on Sunday. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)






Photo taken on Jan. 22, 2017 shows the north extension section of Hangzhou-Changxing Highway. The north extension section of Hangzhou-Changxing Highway, located at the junction of Zhejiang, Jiangsu and Anhui Provinces, opened to public on Sunday. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)






Photo taken on Jan. 22, 2017 shows the opening ceremony of the north extension section of Hangzhou-Changxing Highway. The north extension section of Hangzhou-Changxing Highway, located at the junction of Zhejiang, Jiangsu and Anhui Provinces, opened to public on Sunday. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

truthseeker2010 said:


>


WOW, beautiful bikeway!



TaiShang said:


> 空中自行车
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017年1月26日，市民骑着自行车在体验空中自行车道。 黄少毅 摄
> 
> 2017年1月26日，全国首条空中自行车道——厦门云顶路自行车快速道示范段试运营，吸引市民前来体验。据悉，这条全程高架的空中自行车道全长7.6公里。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017年1月26日，市民骑着自行车在体验空中自行车道。 黄少毅 摄
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017年1月26日，市民骑着自行车在体验空中自行车道。 黄少毅 摄


I like it...
Such model could be promoted in every city beneath every flyover....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

This is one good looking bridge.






A photo of the landmark Wanfu Bridge, revamped for the Spring Festival, in Yangzhou city, Jiangsu Province.

The bridge was the world’s first double-deck self-anchorage suspension bridge.

The bridge’s unique appearance is due to classic elements of the city’s historical architecture being incorporated into its design. 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*Sky's the Limit: China Builds World's Highest Ring Road in Tibet*
15:47 24.01.2017(updated 15:50 24.01.2017) 

*Never one to shy away from a world record, no matter how meaningless, China is already bragging about constructing the world's highest ring road around the Tibet capital of Lhasa.*

After the world's highest rail route, Qinghai-Tibet Railway, opened in 2006, the world's highest ring road has been recently completed in Lhasa, the capital of Tibet autonomous region, China News Service reported. 





The road, with a total length of nearly 100 kilometers, will feature two-way six lanes, seven tunnels and 27 bridges.





The new road will greatly ease traffic jams and expand the development capacity of the city, Lin Sheng, the deputy mayor of Lhasa told China News Service.





Lhasa has an average elevation of more than 3,600 meters; thus, the ring road is designed with a speed limit of 60 km/h. It will take less than two hours to circle the city.





The road is expected to be completed and open to traffic by June 2017.

https://sputniknews.com/asia/201701241049954192-china-worlds-highest-ring-road/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

Wow! Lhasa is so pretty, neat and organized!

Tibet has come a long way in the last 30 years.

The ring road around Lhasa can be developed to be a tourist attraction (I am not surprise if it is already happening).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*World’s highest bridge - Beipanjiang Bridge*

A bridge towering nearly 200 storeys above Beipanjiang Canyon is located in China's Guizhou Province. 

Standing 565 metres tall, the Beipanjiang Bridge has overtaken Sidu River Bridge as the world's highest. The latter is located at central China's Hubei Province, with a 560m height. 

The bridge, which is just over 1.3 kilometres in length, cuts travel time from Shuicheng city in Guizhou to Xuanwei city in neighbouring Yunnan Province from four hours to one. The bridge is a critical part of a trans-provincial expressway project stretching more than 3,400km across seven Chinese provinces.

Below are some pictures.






The Beipanjiang Bridge looks like it is floating in the air.





It is so high up that it is going through the clouds. To enjoy the scenery, choose a day that is not misty or foggy.





The bridge on a beautiful day. Simply gorgeous!





On a foggy/cloudy day. Great to travel through it but you won't see the surrounding scenery.





On a clear day, it's beautiful.





The iconic image of Beipanjiang Bridge, the world's highest bridge.





Such a beauty!





There are tourist spots to admire all its glory.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> *World’s highest bridge - Beipanjiang Bridge*
> 
> A bridge towering nearly 200 storeys above Beipanjiang Canyon is located in China's Guizhou Province.
> 
> Standing 565 metres tall, the Beipanjiang Bridge has overtaken Sidu River Bridge as the world's highest. The latter is located at central China's Hubei Province, with a 560m height.
> 
> The bridge, which is just over 1.3 kilometres in length, cuts travel time from Shuicheng city in Guizhou to Xuanwei city in neighbouring Yunnan Province from four hours to one. The bridge is a critical part of a trans-provincial expressway project stretching more than 3,400km across seven Chinese provinces.
> 
> Below are some pictures.
> 
> View attachment 372919
> 
> The Beipanjiang Bridge looks like it is floating in the air.
> 
> View attachment 372920
> 
> It is so high up that it is going through the clouds. To enjoy the scenery, choose a day that is not misty or foggy.
> 
> View attachment 372921
> 
> The bridge on a beautiful day. Simply gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 372922
> 
> On a foggy/cloudy day. Great to travel through it but you won't see the surrounding scenery.
> 
> View attachment 372923
> 
> On a clear day, it's beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 372924
> 
> The iconic image of Beipanjiang Bridge, the world's highest bridge.
> 
> View attachment 372926
> 
> Such a beauty!
> 
> View attachment 372928
> 
> There are tourist spots to admire all its glory.


wow, this place will become very popular among tourists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Expressways in Northwest China's Shannxi Province 
*
Shaanxi is a poor mountainous province located in northwest China,far from the ocean. The expressways in Shaanxi are featured by many long tunnels, including world longest expressway tunnel——18km long Zhongnanshan tunnel; world's longest 6 lane expressway tunnel——15.56km Tiantaishan tunnel(under construction);world's longest tunnel group——Qinling tunnel group,etc. Why do people build much more tunnels than bridges in Sha'anxi because people there live in valleys who need tunnels to connect each valley. But there are also many high bridges in Shaanxi,mostly beam bridges, such as Sanshuihe bridge with 183m pier. From this video 3:14-3:19 we can see a conventional high beam bridge. At 2:20 and 11:45 we can view the famous mountain Huashan
陕西省位于中国西北内陆。陕西高速公路的特色是隧道众多，包括世界最长的高速公路隧道——终南山隧道（18公里）；世界最长的六车道高速公路隧道——天台山隧道（15.56公里，在建）；世界最长西汉高速公路秦岭隧道群等。所以和西南高速公路不同，因为在陕西人口聚居在河谷，山脉分隔开众多河谷，所以隧道远比桥梁为多。当然陕西的高速公路仍有许多高桥，绝大部分是梁桥，最高的是桥墩高183米的三水河大桥。陕西有许多6车道高速公路，从这视频3:14-3:19秒能看到一座典型陕西高墩梁桥。2:20秒前后和11:45秒前后是著名的西岳华山:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Beijing-Kunming Expressway/Shaanxi section*

A video about driving on the mountainous section in Shannxi Province, Northern China









Beijing–Kunming Expressway is highlighted in red.





G5 National Expressway (Beijing-Kunming) is one of the longest expressway in the world, stretching all the way from Beijing in the North via Northwest to the mountainous Southwest, totalling 2800+km in length. It is the shortest route from the national capital to the provincial capital city of the Province of "South of Clouds".

The most charming section might be the Ya'an-Xichang section in Sichuan Province of Southwest China with crazy spiral tunnels and bridges dubbed as the "expressway in the sky".
Pls refer to page 2, page3

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Scenery in Haikou City near the Century Bridge
The provincial capital of the tropical Hainan Island*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

This is the 3rd largest city in my province, a city thriving on dams

*Aerial view Yichang city & Numerous Yangtze River Bridges
*
Yichang is the 3rd largest city in Hubei province, in this small city there are 10 spectacular Yangtze river bridges, from upstream to downstream

6:40 Yichang's High-speed Railway terminal









@powastick @Jlaw @terranMarine @Gibbs @Zain Malik @Godman

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*The Largest Stone Arch in The World——Danhe Bridge*











The Danhe arch bridge is special not so much for its 90 meter height but for its main span length of 146 meters which is a world record for any stone or masonry bridge. China has the world's 20 longest stone arch bridges and with labor costs increasing rapidly in China, Danhe will probably remain the longest span bridge of its type forever. China is the only country in the world still constructing arch bridges with stone blocks.

Despite the reputation such bridges have for being on smaller, less traveled two lane roads, the Danhe Bridge was designed and built to carry heavy traffic across a modern 4-lane expressway. The bridge is 24.8 meters wide with an arch that rises 32.444 meters. The arch ring has a variable depth of 3.5 meters at the base to 2.5 meters at the crown. The total length of the bridge is 413.7 meters with 8 spans of 2x30 + 146 + 5x30 meters. The stones were used for the main arch ring in layers 36cm to 60cm deep. The total number of stone blocks amounted to 34,409 for the arch ring. The main rib supports 14 spandrel spans with a wall to wall distance of 31 feet (9.4 meters). The massive span was constructed upon a huge steel scaffold-like centring. The bridge is located about 15 miles (24 kms) east of Jincheng in Shanxi Province.

In 2009 a reservoir formed beneath the bridge from a downstream dam.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Yinzuotianmeng Scenic Area, Shandong Province 
Including 420m span,143m high Yinzuotianmeng Footbridge*
沂蒙山银座天蒙风景区
















@eldarlmari @TaiShang @Götterdämmerung @Godman @Keel

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

*Gehetou photovoltaic power generation station in north China*
2017-02-13 09:13 | Xinhua | Editor: Li Yan





Photo taken on Feb. 12, 2017 shows the Gehetou photovoltaic power generation station in Qinhuangdao, north China. Grid-connected new energy capacity, including wind power and solar power, has reached 12.81 million kilowatts in northern regions of Hebei as of the end of 2016. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)





Photo taken on Feb. 12, 2017 shows the Gehetou photovoltaic power generation station in Qinhuangdao, north China. Grid-connected new energy capacity, including wind power and solar power, has reached 12.81 million kilowatts in northern regions of Hebei as of the end of 2016. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)





Photo taken on Feb. 12, 2017 shows the Gehetou photovoltaic power generation station in Qinhuangdao, north China. Grid-connected new energy capacity, including wind power and solar power, has reached 12.81 million kilowatts in northern regions of Hebei as of the end of 2016. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> *Gehetou photovoltaic power generation station in north China*
> 2017-02-13 09:13 | Xinhua | Editor: Li Yan
> 
> View attachment 376733
> 
> Photo taken on Feb. 12, 2017 shows the Gehetou photovoltaic power generation station in Qinhuangdao, north China. Grid-connected new energy capacity, including wind power and solar power, has reached 12.81 million kilowatts in northern regions of Hebei as of the end of 2016. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)
> 
> View attachment 376735
> 
> Photo taken on Feb. 12, 2017 shows the Gehetou photovoltaic power generation station in Qinhuangdao, north China. Grid-connected new energy capacity, including wind power and solar power, has reached 12.81 million kilowatts in northern regions of Hebei as of the end of 2016. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)
> 
> View attachment 376736
> 
> Photo taken on Feb. 12, 2017 shows the Gehetou photovoltaic power generation station in Qinhuangdao, north China. Grid-connected new energy capacity, including wind power and solar power, has reached 12.81 million kilowatts in northern regions of Hebei as of the end of 2016. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)



*Dunhuang Concentrated Solar Power Station*

Concentrated solar power (also called concentrating solar power, concentrated solar thermal, and CSP) systems generate solar power by using mirrors or lenses to concentrate a large area of sunlight, or solar thermal energy, onto a small area. Electricity is generated when the concentrated light is converted to heat, which drives a heat engine (usually a steam turbine) connected to an electrical power generator or powers a thermochemical reaction (experimental as of 2013). Heat storage in molten salts allows some solar thermal plants to continue to generate *after sunset* and adds value to such systems when compared to photovoltaic panels. Because of these advantages, concentrated solar power is the most possible future energy which can replace fossile energy. Now this concentrated solar power research centre is the biggest in the world, located in Dunhuang city, Gansu province. China has two such experimental stations for the moment.

光热电站是利用反射镜将太阳光能转换为热能，再用热能推动常规蒸汽轮机发电的电站。和光伏电站相比，光热发展有三个无可比拟的优势：
1，由于先把光转换成热，热量可以用廉价低熔点熔盐储存，光热电站可以一年365天不分白天黑夜连续稳定发电，光伏电站只能在有光照的时间发电。
2，光热转化效率可轻易达到90%，热电转化效率也能达到40%左右，光热电站效率能达到36%，光伏电站对光能转化效率目前最高不超过20%
3，光热电站使用常规蒸汽轮机，发电之余可以和火电站、核电站一样提供高温蒸气供工业使用，进一步提高效率。热电联供的光热电站整体效率能达到60%以上，而光伏电站无法提供热蒸汽。

因为以上优势，光热电站普遍被认为是最有前途的未来科技，唯一可能完全取代现有化石能源的新能源（风能、光伏等都有发电不稳定难以储存的致命伤）。光热发电兴起时间很短，原先以西班牙、美国为发展中心，在政府大力推动下，光能丰富的中国西北已成为世界光热电站的最大聚集地。国际普遍看好中国最有可能首先取得突破，价格降低到无需补贴的水平。国内已选定青海德令哈、甘肃敦煌两个光热电站示范区，这个光热电站位于甘肃省河西走廊西端名城敦煌市郊外的戈壁滩上。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MULUBJA

AndrewJin said:


> *Beijing-Kunming Expressway/Shaanxi section*
> 
> A video about driving on the mountainous section in Shannxi Province, Northern China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 374851
> 
> Beijing–Kunming Expressway is highlighted in red.
> View attachment 374850
> 
> 
> G5 National Expressway (Beijing-Kunming) is one of the longest expressway in the world, stretching all the way from Beijing in the North via Northwest to the mountainous Southwest, totalling 2800+km in length. It is the shortest route from the national capital to the provincial capital city of the Province of "South of Clouds".
> 
> The most charming section might be the Ya'an-Xichang section in Sichuan Province of Southwest China with crazy spiral tunnels and bridges dubbed as the "expressway in the sky".
> Pls refer to page 2, page3
> 
> View attachment 374849


 

This looks awesome.


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> 空中自行车
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017年1月26日，市民骑着自行车在体验空中自行车道。 黄少毅 摄
> 
> 2017年1月26日，全国首条空中自行车道——厦门云顶路自行车快速道示范段试运营，吸引市民前来体验。据悉，这条全程高架的空中自行车道全长7.6公里。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017年1月26日，市民骑着自行车在体验空中自行车道。 黄少毅 摄
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017年1月26日，市民骑着自行车在体验空中自行车道。 黄少毅 摄



*China's First Elevated Cycleway *
*Wins Recognition from Cyclists in east China City*






China has been playing its catch-up with whatever that is good and useful to the general public since its opening-up for fast economic development. The latest such catching-up is an elevated cycleway in east China's Fujian Province. It is the first in the whole of the country.

The barrier-free cycleway stretches 7.6 kilometers to link up several of Xiamen City's shopping malls, residential clusters and industrial parks. Right under the city's Bus Rapid Transit road, the cycleway has passed its trial run and has since become an attraction to cyclists from the city and elsewhere of the country.

"It's always traffic jam everywhere. Cycling bypasses the jams and it saves time and fuel and doubles up as an exercise," commented one local resident.

Statistics show that during the trial run period from Jan. 26, between 3,000 and 5,000 cyclists have come each day to trial-run their bikes on this elevated cycleway which has lived up to their expectation arisen from the name of the cycleway. These cyclists claim to have felt the way of riding on clouds, just as the Chinese name of the cycleway suggests.

To guarantee the safety of cyclists, city authorities have set up a monitoring staff for the cycleway.

"We monitor the cycleway and try to prevent uncivilized behaviors from happening as soon as we find them. We'll send our staff to places where needs be," said Wei Jianlong, staff with the elevated cycleway service center of Xiamen Yunding Road. "Yunding" means in Chinese "on top of clouds". The cycleway is elevated six meters from ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Liuzhou city Timelapse*

Liuzhou is the second largest city in Guangxi Autonomous Region, located in SW China.
Guangxi is one of the poorest provinces in China.
There are many beautiful bridges across Liujiang River in Liuzhou:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*Sky Airport in China——Cangyuan Washan airport* 
云南沧源佤山机场






Published on Jan 5, 2017
In southwest China becouse there have't flatland to build airport,many airport have to build on top of the mountain. This one located in Cangyuan county,Yunnan province. Each airport build on top of the mountain like Cangyuan Washan have to move hundreds meters high peak and dumping very deep gorge,this is another "sky airport" 

If other complex terrain country such as Nepal use this kind of airports, perhaps Lukla airport will be more safety than now.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cangyua...
http://baike.baidu.com/view/9520917.htm
http://www.cnta.gov.cn/xxfb/hydt/2016...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*UNDER CONSTRUCTION
The first expressway from Tibetan Prefecture of Sichuan Province to Chengdu City
Daduhe bridge uses DRONE to carry the pilot cable
*
The 2nd time use this method in China after Longjiang bridge.
Daduhe bridge (Xichang-Kangding Expressway) has a span of 1100m, 285m high, a suspension bridge.
Eventually, it will become a section of the epic Sichuan-Tibet Expressway decades later.

















Crossing a wide reservoir from a downstream dam just north of Luding city, the giant Daduhe suspension bridge is the largest structure on the Ya'an to Kangding expressway. Like many of China's Westernmost highways, this extension from the G5 expressway came many years after the more populous cities had already been connected in northern and eastern Sichuan Province. The Kanding route was especially difficult to construct with an amazing *82% of the road on bridges or in tunnels.*

Located at kilometer 99, the alignment chosen for the Daduhe Bridge resulted in an unusual design for the east end where the anchorages had to be placed high up inside the steep mountain slope. To avoid compromising the strength of the deep underground anchorage, the engineers split the east-west lanes apart into tunnels separated by more then 100 meters, keeping the alignment off to the sides of the cable anchorage. The deck of the Daduhe Bridge is approximately 235 meters above the full lake level or 280 meters to the original level of the Dadu River.

The construction of the truss will follow an unusual pattern first implemented on the Aizhai Bridge in Hunan Province where each truss piece will be pulled and rolled along with wheel bogies that travel along horizontal wires hanging from the suspender cables. The wheel bogies travel back to the cliff side staging area to carry another truss section out and the process repeats until the truss is completed.

Luding was already one of the most famous cities in Western China for its legendary chain bridge of 100 meters that ranked among the longest suspension bridges in the world since its completion in 1701. Several historic battles have taken place at or near the chain bridge due to its strategic importance, most notably during the Long March in 1935.

The Daduhe Bridge at Luding is one of at least a dozen major suspension bridges that have opened in China since 2009 that have span lengths of approximately a kilometer or longer and deck heights of 200 to 500 meters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

EXPRESSWAY IN XINJIANG，NW CHINA
*Guozigou Bridge With Sayram Lake*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Zigzag road upgrades to be completed mid-year*
By Chen Ziyan | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-02-17






_An aerial photo of the zigzag road. 
[Photo from Sina Weibo]_

An aerial photo of a winding road in Central China has been widely circulated online, with the number of tight bends amazing viewers.

*The wonder road, stretching 36 kilometers with 10 hairpin curves, is part of an artery which links Baiyangping, a township in Hubei province, to Fengjie county, in the Chongqing municipality.*

In 2015, a 100 million yuan upgrade of the zigzag road began with an aim to improve safety.

The narrow bends had become a major bottleneck and hindered local development.

The improvement is expected to be completed in July this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

This reminds me of another zig-zag road in Zhangjiajie, Hunan Province.

This zig-zag road leads up to Tianmen Mountain.












China is blessed with so many beautiful places to visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yantong1980

ahojunk said:


> This reminds me of another zig-zag road in Zhangjiajie, Hunan Province.
> 
> This zig-zag road leads up to Tianmen Mountain.
> 
> View attachment 378557
> 
> 
> View attachment 378558
> 
> 
> 
> China is blessed with so many beautiful places to visit.



Yes indeed, but so much to get to the mountain top. Seems old roadway, right?


----------



## ahojunk

yantong1980 said:


> Yes indeed, but so much to get to the mountain top. Seems old roadway, right?


If you look at the second picture, there is a cable-way.
Tourists go up to the top of Tianmen Mountain using this cable car and then descend to Zhangjiajie town via mini-buses on the zig-zag road. It is quite fun on the zig-zag road. Or they can descend via the cable car too.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> If you look at the second picture, there is a cable-way.
> Tourists go up to the top of Tianmen Mountain using this cable car and then descend to Zhangjiajie town via mini-buses on the zig-zag road. It is quite fun on the zig-zag road. Or they can descend via the cable car too.


Most tourists won't choose two-way cablecar right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> Most tourists won't choose two-way cablecar right?


.
Yes, from my experience at Zhangjiajie.

The cable car, zig-zag road and Tianmen Mountains is one integrated tourist development. Most tourists go up the mountains via cable car, enjoy the scenery on Tianmen Mountain and descend via zig-zag road.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yantong1980

New spot for someone who looking for a challenge in extreme sport?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Longjiang Bridge From Above*
*S10 Baoshan-Tengchong Provincial Expressway *
*Yunnan Province, SW China*











The Longjiang River is the largest obstacle along the S10 Baoteng spur expressway that branches off from the G56 to the city of Tengchong in western Yunnan Province. To get across the 300 meter deep river gorge, the engineers have designed the longest span high bridge on earth with a tower to tower distance of 3,924 feet (1,196 meters) - nearly as long as the Golden Gate Bridge. Longjiang surpassed the distance of both Aizhai and Balinghe Bridges which previously held the long span record honors among the world's highest bridges.

The Longjiang crossing is also unique among China's big mountain suspension bridges with a thin steel box girder deck that breaks away from the traditional truss deck used on earlier bridges like Siduhe, Balinghe, Lishuihe and Aizhai. Yunnan's Puli Bridge also has a steel box deck. The tallest tower on Longjiang Bridge measures 167 meters in height.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

TaiShang said:


> *Zigzag road upgrades to be completed mid-year*
> By Chen Ziyan | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-02-17
> 
> View attachment 378553
> 
> _An aerial photo of the zigzag road.
> [Photo from Sina Weibo]_
> 
> An aerial photo of a winding road in Central China has been widely circulated online, with the number of tight bends amazing viewers.
> 
> *The wonder road, stretching 36 kilometers with 10 hairpin curves, is part of an artery which links Baiyangping, a township in Hubei province, to Fengjie county, in the Chongqing municipality.*
> 
> In 2015, a 100 million yuan upgrade of the zigzag road began with an aim to improve safety.
> 
> The narrow bends had become a major bottleneck and hindered local development.
> 
> The improvement is expected to be completed in July this year.


.
More pictures of this zig-zag road.

*Winding road looks like jade belt around mountain in central China*
(Xinhua) 19:19, February 20, 2017






Photo taken on Feb. 20, 2017 shows the winding mountain road in Taiyanghe Township of Enshi City, central China's Hubei Province. The road, as a section of the highway linking Baiyangping Township of Hubei and Fengjie County of Chongqing, looks like a jade belt around the mountain with ten corners. (Xinhua)



























********

_If it is not done already, this place can be developed into a tourist attraction._

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China's first undersea subway tunnel taking shape*
chinadaily.com.cn | 2017-02-28




Construction workers are building China's first undersea subway tunnel in Qingdao, a coastal city in East China's Shandong province, Feb 22, 2017. The length of the tunnel will be 8.1 kilometers, and the track will reach depths of up to 85 meters below sea level. [Photo/VCG]




Construction workers bore holes in rocks for the undersea tunnel in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, Feb 22, 2017. [Photo/VCG]




Construction work continues on the undersea tunnel in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, Feb 22, 2017. [Photo/VCG]




A man works on the undersea tunnel in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, Feb 22, 2017. [Photo/VCG]




A worker takes a break from construction of the undersea tunnel in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, Feb 22, 2017. [Photo/VCG]

@AndrewJin , @long_ , @oprih , @ahojunk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *China's first undersea subway tunnel taking shape*
> chinadaily.com.cn | 2017-02-28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction workers are building China's first undersea subway tunnel in Qingdao, a coastal city in East China's Shandong province, Feb 22, 2017. The length of the tunnel will be 8.1 kilometers, and the track will reach depths of up to 85 meters below sea level. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction workers bore holes in rocks for the undersea tunnel in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, Feb 22, 2017. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction work continues on the undersea tunnel in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, Feb 22, 2017. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man works on the undersea tunnel in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, Feb 22, 2017. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A worker takes a break from construction of the undersea tunnel in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, Feb 22, 2017. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> @AndrewJin , @long_ , @oprih , @ahojunk



Their hard work make the following project possible!

*Yangpu Bridge over the harbour *
*Danzhou county, Hainan province*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*World's longest single axis bridge swings into place*
ECNS | 2017-03-03 







A bridge is swung into place to connect with roads on both ends in Shijiazhuang city, capital of North China's Hebei province, March 2, 2017. The bridge is 242.6 meters long and has six lanes in both directions. The structure was built separately and then rotated into place on an axis. It's said to be the longest bridge ever swung into place on a single axis in the world. [Photo/China News Service]





A bridge is swung into place to connect with roads on both ends in Shijiazhuang city, capital of North China's Hebei province, March 2, 2017. The bridge is 242.6 meters long and has six lanes in both directions. The structure was built separately and then rotated into place on an axis. It's said to be the longest bridge ever swung into place on a single axis in the world. [Photo/China News Service]





A bridge is swung into place to connect with roads on both ends in Shijiazhuang city, capital of North China's Hebei province, March 2, 2017. The bridge is 242.6 meters long and has six lanes in both directions. The structure was built separately and then rotated into place on an axis. It's said to be the longest bridge ever swung into place on a single axis in the world. [Photo/China News Service]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *Liuzhou city Timelapse*
> 
> Liuzhou is the second largest city in Guangxi Autonomous Region, located in SW China.
> Guangxi is one of the poorest provinces in China.
> There are many beautiful bridges across Liujiang River in Liuzhou:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 377583
> 
> 
> View attachment 377584
> 
> 
> View attachment 377585



Another video about Liuzhou in Southwest China's Guangxi Region.


*Bridges in Liuzhou*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *World's longest single axis bridge swings into place*
> ECNS | 2017-03-03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bridge is swung into place to connect with roads on both ends in Shijiazhuang city, capital of North China's Hebei province, March 2, 2017. The bridge is 242.6 meters long and has six lanes in both directions. The structure was built separately and then rotated into place on an axis. It's said to be the longest bridge ever swung into place on a single axis in the world. [Photo/China News Service]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bridge is swung into place to connect with roads on both ends in Shijiazhuang city, capital of North China's Hebei province, March 2, 2017. The bridge is 242.6 meters long and has six lanes in both directions. The structure was built separately and then rotated into place on an axis. It's said to be the longest bridge ever swung into place on a single axis in the world. [Photo/China News Service]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bridge is swung into place to connect with roads on both ends in Shijiazhuang city, capital of North China's Hebei province, March 2, 2017. The bridge is 242.6 meters long and has six lanes in both directions. The structure was built separately and then rotated into place on an axis. It's said to be the longest bridge ever swung into place on a single axis in the world. [Photo/China News Service]


Such method will only block the major traffic over or underneath the bridge under construction less than one hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Construction of the Longest Double Deck Suspension Bridge in The World*
*Completion: 2020*
*Wuhan City, Central China*
*Investment: 8 billion yuan *

Yangsigang Yangtze River bridge, main span 1700 meters
Double deck with 12 lanes(6 lanes on the upper deck, 6 lanes on the lower deck),
will become the longest double deck suspension bridge in the world in 2020. 
Located in Wuhan city,Hubei province,near
N30.503022, E114.268698 :
*



*
*Just another Yangtze River bridge in my hometown.....*
*The city of gigantic bridge everywhere.....*

*













*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

* Tunnel section of world's longest sea bridge nears completion*
Source: Xinhua 2017-03-07 21:12:30

GUANGZHOU, March 7 (Xinhua) -- The last pipe was put in place on Tuesday, as work on the undersea tunnel of world's longest cross-sea bridge, linking Zhuhai in Guangdong Province with Hong Kong and Macao, nears its end.

The 5,664-meter tunnel, believed to be world's longest sunken pipe tunnel, comprises of 33 sections. and is now 12 meters from closure. Construction of the bridge began in December of 2009 in Zhuhai.

The bridge and tunnel system spanning the Pearl River estuary is an important waymarker in the integration of Hong Kong, Macao and Guangdong. The Y-shaped bridge starts from Lantau Island in Hong Kong with branches to Zhuhai and Macao.

Major construction work on the 55-km bridge was completed last September. It is expected to be open to traffic by the end of this year.

Once in operation, the current four-hour drive from Hong Kong to Zhuhai will be reduced to less than an hour. All Pearl River Delta cities will then be within a reasonable commuting radius of Hong Kong.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Aerial View of Kunming to Bangkok Expressway (near border section)
To open in May 2017*




@somsak @ahojunk @Mista


*The highest bridge of this expressway
Red River Expressway Bridge *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> * Tunnel section of world's longest sea bridge nears completion*
> Source: Xinhua 2017-03-07 21:12:30
> 
> GUANGZHOU, March 7 (Xinhua) -- The last pipe was put in place on Tuesday, as work on the undersea tunnel of world's longest cross-sea bridge, linking Zhuhai in Guangdong Province with Hong Kong and Macao, nears its end.
> 
> The 5,664-meter tunnel, believed to be world's longest sunken pipe tunnel, comprises of 33 sections. and is now 12 meters from closure. Construction of the bridge began in December of 2009 in Zhuhai.
> 
> The bridge and tunnel system spanning the Pearl River estuary is an important waymarker in the integration of Hong Kong, Macao and Guangdong. The Y-shaped bridge starts from Lantau Island in Hong Kong with branches to Zhuhai and Macao.
> 
> Major construction work on the 55-km bridge was completed last September. It is expected to be open to traffic by the end of this year.
> 
> Once in operation, the current four-hour drive from Hong Kong to Zhuhai will be reduced to less than an hour. All Pearl River Delta cities will then be within a reasonable commuting radius of Hong Kong.


Another epic project!


----------



## AndrewJin

There are many cross-sea/bay bridges in Xiamen City, here is one of them
*Wuyuanwan Bridge*
*Xiamen City, Fujian Province, Southeast China*
*厦门五缘湾大桥*












*Xiamen City*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

A nice data from the ADB regarding the state's/region's capability to sustain infrastructure spending. East Asia (NEA+SEA) enjoy much bigger fiscal space than the rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> A nice data from the ADB regarding the state's/region's capability to sustain infrastructure spending. East Asia (NEA+SEA) enjoy much bigger fiscal space than the rest.
> 
> 
> View attachment 384218


It is supported by the fact that most (or only) profitable HSRs are in China and Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> It is supported by the fact that most (or only) profitable HSRs are in China and Japan.



By the way, ADB also revised the infrastructure need for Asia-Pacific from 8 trillion USD (Seamless Asia figure) to 17-18 trillion USD (although, the time span is now 10 years longer and calculated in 2015 dollars)






@Viet , @DayWalker90 , @ahojunk , @Shotgunner51

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> By the way, ADB also revised the infrastructure need for Asia-Pacific from 8 trillion USD (Seamless Asia figure) to 17-18 trillion USD (although, the time span is now 10 years longer and calculated in 2015 dollars)
> 
> View attachment 384220
> 
> 
> @Viet , @DayWalker90 , @ahojunk , @Shotgunner51


It seems that we still need huge investments in infra!
Let's build more subway, trams, BRTs, bikeways, flyovers, railways, expressways, airports, ports, pipelines, transmission lines, etc....

So many things to be done!
We don't have enough expressways yet considering our population and geography.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*3700m above the sea level
The mountain pass of Dushanzi-Kuche highway 
Xinjiang, Northwest China
*




*





Dushanzi-Kuche highway *located in Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, is 562 kilometers in length, beginning in the northern Karamay city Dushanzi District, and finally Akesu of southern area of Kuche County, of which more than 280 kilometers of road are over 2000 meters above sea level. The road started in 1974, completed in 1983, lasted for 9 years. The highway opened greatly shortens the passage between the southern and northern Xinjiang in distance and time.














@TaiShang @ahojunk @Martian2 @AViet @Götterdämmerung @T-Rex @Gibbs @AZADPAKISTAN2009 et al

WE SHOULD NEVER FORGET 168 SOLDIERS
who lost their precious young lives during the construction period of this highway















@JSCh @cirr @Two @Keel @terranMarine @Daniel808

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*World's longest cable-stayed railway bridge closes in China*
(Xinhua) 16:30, March 20, 2017




CHANGSHA, March 20 (Xinhua) -- A three-tower cable-stayed heavy railway bridge closed Sunday over Dongting Lake, the second-largest freshwater lake in China.

The 1,290-meter bridge is designed with a carrying load of 10,000 tonnes, enough to accommodate a fully-loaded train passing at a speed of 120 km per hour.

Xu Bin, project manager of China Railway Major Bridge Engineering Group Co. Ltd., said the Dongting Lake Bridge is the world's longest three-tower cable-stayed railway bridge. It is also the first time steel box girders have been used for such a bridge.




The bridge is an important part of the world's longest heavy-duty railway for coal transport. The 1,814.5-km railway is still under construction and is designed to link the coal-rich western Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region with Ji'an City in east China's Jiangxi Province.

The railway line is scheduled for operation in 2020 with an estimated investment of 193 billion yuan (28 billion U.S. dollars). It is expected to be a trunk energy supply channel, linking north and west China's energy suppliers with economic powerhouses in the middle and lower reaches of the Yangtze River. It is designed with an annual transport capacity of over 200 million tonnes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *World's longest cable-stayed railway bridge closes in China*
> (Xinhua) 16:30, March 20, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHANGSHA, March 20 (Xinhua) -- A three-tower cable-stayed heavy railway bridge closed Sunday over Dongting Lake, the second-largest freshwater lake in China.
> 
> The 1,290-meter bridge is designed with a carrying load of 10,000 tonnes, enough to accommodate a fully-loaded train passing at a speed of 120 km per hour.
> 
> Xu Bin, project manager of China Railway Major Bridge Engineering Group Co. Ltd., said the Dongting Lake Bridge is the world's longest three-tower cable-stayed railway bridge. It is also the first time steel box girders have been used for such a bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bridge is an important part of the world's longest heavy-duty railway for coal transport. The 1,814.5-km railway is still under construction and is designed to link the coal-rich western Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region with Ji'an City in east China's Jiangxi Province.
> 
> The railway line is scheduled for operation in 2020 with an estimated investment of 193 billion yuan (28 billion U.S. dollars). It is expected to be a trunk energy supply channel, linking north and west China's energy suppliers with economic powerhouses in the middle and lower reaches of the Yangtze River. It is designed with an annual transport capacity of over 200 million tonnes.


China Railway Major Bridge Engineering Group Co. Ltd 
Another project powered by Wuhan People

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> The bridge is an important part of the world's longest heavy-duty railway for coal transport. The 1,814.5-km railway is still under construction and is designed to link the coal-rich western Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region with Ji'an City in east China's Jiangxi Province.



Very good news for inner province development. Only effective and efficient transportation will ensure that wealth and opportunities are dispersed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Let's have a rest from modernity, 
enjoy some ancient bridges in Fenghuang ancient town.

Fenghuang town, Hunan Province, Central China*





@Godman @AViet @Keel @powastick @ahojunk @The Eagle et al

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sully3

wow china is so advanced compared to india, there isn't even a comparison between the two countries. 

if china is a 3rd world country then india is 10th world country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keel

Sully3 said:


> wow china is so advanced compared to india, there isn't even a comparison between the two countries.
> 
> if china is a 3rd world country then india is 10th world country.



Ouch you are bruising their huge egos!



AndrewJin said:


> *Let's have a rest from modernity,
> enjoy some ancient bridges in Fenghuang ancient town.
> 
> Fenghuang town, Hunan Province, Central China*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Godman @AViet @Keel @powastick @ahojunk @The Eagle et al



Was the ancient town burnt down by a terrible fire some time back?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Sully3 said:


> wow china is so advanced compared to india, there isn't even a comparison between the two countries.
> 
> if china is a 3rd world country then india is 10th world country.



China is a developing country.

The national plan is as following:
Moderately prosperous society by 2020 (1979-2019)
Moderately developed by 2050(1949-2049).
around 2080 developed 

China will remain a solid devolving country in the next 50 years, prioritising infra construction especially in Western China.







Keel said:


> Ouch you are bruising their huge egos!
> 
> 
> 
> Was the ancient town burnt down by a terrible fire some time back?


No, that was Shangri-La country.
I've been there before and after fire, only a tiny part was destroyed.
When I returned there, rebuilding had been finished.
Now expressway and railway linking Lijiang to Shangri-la are being built, eventually reaching Lhasa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

@AndrewJin : Thanks for replying. Shangrila is in Yunnan province, isn't it?

When I searched the net I found this:

*火烧凤凰古城 网友酸天怒人怨*
2013年04月20日 02:10
记者卢素梅／综合报导


----------



## yusheng

南京大胜关大桥

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Keel said:


> @AndrewJin : Thanks for replying. Shangrila is in Yunnan province, isn't it?
> 
> When I searched the net I found this:
> 
> *火烧凤凰古城 网友酸天怒人怨*
> 2013年04月20日 02:10
> 记者卢素梅／综合报导


Just a couple of riverside restaurants, not the core historical buildings. The case in shangrila county was way worse.



yusheng said:


> 南京大胜关大桥
> View attachment 387197


This is the most important project on Shanghai-Beijing HSR. There are three railways on this bridge, Shanghai-Beijing HSR, Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu HSR and one local subway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Longjiang Bridge in Spring*

The service centre at one side of the bridge looks so crowded. 
It seems that this bridge and this expressway is not only vital for transport in Tengchong County at Sino-Burma border, but also for local tourism.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

yusheng said:


> View attachment 387561
> View attachment 387562
> View attachment 387563


There was no this bridge with lights when I traveled on that railway bridge 5 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Aerial photos show Anhui segment of Huizhou-Hangzhou Highway in east China*
(Xinhua) 09:25, March 30, 2017




Aerial photo taken on March 29, 2017 shows the Anhui segment of Huizhou-Hangzhou Highway in east China's Anhui Province. (Xinhua/Pan Cheng)




Aerial photo taken on March 29, 2017 shows the Anhui segment of Huizhou-Hangzhou Highway in east China's Anhui Province. (Xinhua/Pan Cheng)





Aerial photo taken on March 29, 2017 shows the Anhui segment of Huizhou-Hangzhou Highway in east China's Anhui Province. (Xinhua/Pan Cheng)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Aerial photos show Anhui segment of Huizhou-Hangzhou Highway in east China*
> (Xinhua) 09:25, March 30, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial photo taken on March 29, 2017 shows the Anhui segment of Huizhou-Hangzhou Highway in east China's Anhui Province. (Xinhua/Pan Cheng)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial photo taken on March 29, 2017 shows the Anhui segment of Huizhou-Hangzhou Highway in east China's Anhui Province. (Xinhua/Pan Cheng)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial photo taken on March 29, 2017 shows the Anhui segment of Huizhou-Hangzhou Highway in east China's Anhui Province. (Xinhua/Pan Cheng)


So beautiful. Is it the new expressway?


----------



## samsara

*China to build 30,000 new kilometers of railway before 2020*

By Sun Wenyu (People's Daily Online) 2017-02-27

The total mileage of China's *domestic railway system* is expected *to grow by 30,000 kilometers before 2020*, according to the country's Minister of Transport, Li Xiaopeng, at a press conference held by the State Council Information Office on Feb. 27. One-third of the increased mileage will consist of high-speed rail, Li added.

Li noted that the *total mileage of roads will be expanded by 320,000 kilometers* during the 13th Five-Year Plan period (2016-2020). The country will also *build more than 300 quay berths above the level of 10,000 DWT*, in addition to *50 civil air ports*.

According to the comprehensive plan for the development of transportation, total investment in transportation during that 13th Five-Year Plan period will be as much as *15 trillion RMB ($2.18 trillion)*; up to three-quarters of that amount will go toward *railways* and *roads*. Railway investment in 2017 alone is expected to reach 800 billion RMB. *By 2020, China will have built a comprehensive modern transportation system* that is safe, convenient, efficient and green.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0227/c90000-9183200.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*The Largest Artificial Island Airport in The World*





Xiamen's new airport is located between Dadeng Island and Xiaodeng Island:
N24.545412, E118.359883
First-stage project covers an area of 31 square kilometers, 26 square kilometers come from sea reclamation.
The first stage includes two 3800m runways and 0.53 square kilometer terminal 1. 
This airport will have four 3800m runways which can handled 80 million passengers each year
The first-stage project will be larger than Hongkong Airport (8 square kilometers come from sea reclamation) and Kansai Airport (10.5 square kilometers come from sea reclamation) combined.
Subway line 3, 4 and 8 will serve the new airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

Keel said:


> @AndrewJin : Thanks for replying. Shangrila is in Yunnan province, isn't it?
> 
> When I searched the net I found this:
> 
> *火烧凤凰古城 网友酸天怒人怨*
> 2013年04月20日 02:10
> 记者卢素梅／综合报导


Located at point where Tibet, Sichuan and Yunnan all meet, Shangri-La County is administered by Diqing Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, Yunnan Province. In the past, it was called Zhongdian or "Jiantang" in Tibetan. In ancient times, it together with Batang (in Tibet) and Litang (in Sichuan) was the fiefdom of the three sons of a Tibetan King. In 2002, Zhongdian changed its name to Shangri-La.

At an average altitude of more than 3,000 meters, the county is very difficult to be reached. Without railways leading there, the chief means of transportation is motor vehicles.

To get there, visitors will typically begin their journey in Kunming, traveling first to Lijiang and then taking the long-distance bus in Lijiang to get there. It's about 175 kilometers from Lijiang to Shangri-La. *On this way, the Tiger Leaping Gorge can be seen.*





https://www.travelchinaguide.com/cityguides/yunnan/shangri-la/

As said above for tourist the trip to Shangri-La is usually combined with Kunming, Dali, Lijiang then Shangri-La, been there last summer, from Kunming all the ways upward by tourist bus up to Shangri-La (then took flight back to Kunming)... awesome to experience some parts of Yunnan, the most diversified province in China! In every city & town I visited there people love to gather for singing & dancing in public parks in the afternoon, at own initiatives (I'm talking about the ordinary people not the organized performers)... the song of "Naxi Qingge" 《纳西情歌》 (_Love song of Naxi people_) was overheard everywhere, love it... bought loads of CDs there 

----------

*Bridge in heaven! Siduhe Bridge 四渡河特大桥* is shrouded in mist after rainfall in Enshi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture in central China's Hubei.




















Xinhua News 2017.04.04

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yantong1980

Man....that four image of Siduhe bridge could become blockbuster movie poster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Engineering feat takes shape in Sichuan*

By Chen Ziyan(chinadaily.com.cn)

Updated: 2017-04-06 10:12:26





Workers install the first main cable backstay of Xingkangte Bridge, April 5, 2017. [Photo/VCG]

Spanning 1,100 meters across Luding River in Ganzi Tibetan autonomous prefecture of Sichuan province, the first main cable backstay of Xingkangte Bridge, part of an expressway that links Ya'an city and Kangding county in the province, has been successfully installed on Wednesday.

The project is the first suspension bridge in the province that has been built in a highly active seismic zone with complicated wind field and large span. Around 34,034 steel cables will be used in the construction, with the total length reaching 60,000 kilometers if all the cables are laid together in a single line, which is equivalent to 1.5 times of the circumference of the earth.

According to an earlier report, a drone was also used during the construction of the bridge.

The bridge has dual carriage way with four lanes of traffic in each direction, allowing the vehicles to travel at 80 kilometers per hour.

The 135-kilometer-long expressway from Ya'an to Kangding, is scheduled to be completed by August 2018, will cut the travel time from Ya'an to Kangding from the current four hours to two.





An aerial view of the bridge under construction, April 5, 2017. [Photo/VCG]





Workers install the first main cable backstay of Xingkangte Bridge, April 5, 2017. [Photo/VCG]





An aerial view of the bridge under construction, April 5, 2017. [Photo/VCG]





An aerial view of the bridge under construction, April 5, 2017. [Photo/VCG]





An aerial view of the bridge under construction, April 5, 2017. [Photo/VCG]




Workers install the first main cable backstay of Xingkangte Bridge, April 5, 2017. [Photo/VCG]

http://m.chinadaily.com.cn/en/2017-04/06/content_28815397.htm

http://news.qq.com/a/20170406/012884.htm?t=1491442183500#p=1

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*Shanghai's Largest Sports Venue to be Built in Xujiahui *

By Ilona Dielis, April 7, 2017







Happy days for sports enthusiasts as Shanghai is set to create its largest public sports venue yet, and it will be open 24/7!

The 406,000 square meter sports complex will feature multiple venues, running tracks, green space and even a swimming pool. 

The current area houses Shanghai Stadium (home to Shanghai's SIPG Football Club), which will be revamped, while other buildings in the area will be renovated or demolished to make space for trees and jogging lanes. 

The neighboring Shanghai Gymnasium will be expanded and along with continuing to host sports like table tennis, volleyball and badminton, it will also host new events, such as cyber games, boxing and kickboxing. 

The swimming pool will also undergo renovations and serve as a training base for teens swimming and diving. It will remain open to the public as well.

Other new additions include, two ring-shaped running tracks which will be connected to the complexes four major venues. There will also be an underground 60,000 square meter venue for locals to participate in yoga, fencing, dancing and table tennis. Beautification to the area includes more grasslands, ponds and public plazas.

Special underground tunnels will contect subway Lines 1 and 11, as well as provide access to warm up fields.

http://www.thatsmags.com/china/post/18431/xujiahui-sports-park

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Small cities and towns have their beauty too.

*Qujing City
Yunnan Province, Southwest China*

















@Gibbs @anant_s @Godman @Götterdämmerung @waz @AZADPAKISTAN2009 

At the beginning of this video, two major expressway bridges are shown, Beipanjiang bridge Duge and Puli bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*The bridge in Andrew's hometown!*




@Godman @ahojunk @TaiShang @Götterdämmerung @powastick @Jlaw @terranMarine

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Taihu bridge in Suzhou City*
*Upgrading project under construction *

*Taihu Bridge* (Chinese: 太湖大桥) is a bridge located in Suzhou, Jiangsu, linking Xukou and Xishan Island in the Lake Tai, with a total length of 4,308 meters. The construction began on October 27, 1992 and finished on October 25, 1994. The total cost of this bridge is over 100 million yuan at that time, raised by Wu County. Due to rapid development of tourism, the bridge has been increasingly overcrowded. The municipal government of Suzhou has decided to build a new bridge parallel to this one











*Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province *
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

*Undersea tunnel of HK-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge to be joined together *
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-04-30 07:41:16_|_Editor: Yamei
_
Photo taken on April 28, 2017 shows the west artificial island as part of the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province. Part of the project, the 5,664-meter-long undersea tunnel is to be joined together on May 2, 2017. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

grey boy 2 said:


> *Undersea tunnel of HK-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge to be joined together *
> _Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-04-30 07:41:16_|_Editor: Yamei
> _
> Photo taken on April 28, 2017 shows the west artificial island as part of the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province. Part of the project, the 5,664-meter-long undersea tunnel is to be joined together on May 2, 2017. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)



Amazing.

Next step, scrap the outdated OCTS model and let people drive, travel, visit freely without any stupid paperwork from one normal province of China to another.

This could also be seen as a nice demonstration project for the proposed cross-Straits bridge/tunnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*Main Tunnel of Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge
Completes in South China - CCTV+ (2017-04-10)*






Published on Apr 11, 2017
The Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge in Zhuhai City of south China's Guangdong Province has marked another milestone towards its completion on Monday morning by completing a main tunnel segment linking Zhuhai and Macao.

"_We are so excited that although there is a major challenge in the future, the tunnel's completion is really a great encouragement for us,_" said Liu Zhigang, Engineering Management Department Manager of the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge Zhuhai connecting project.




*Gongbei tunnel*, the main tunnel, is a western part of the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge. It's only 2.7 kilometers long, but what makes it special is that it passes right beneath a customs clearance point at the Gongbei border crossing linking Zhuhai and Macao. And that made its construction a lot more difficult as it wanted *to avoid disrupting* the running of the customs which clears nearly 300,000 passengers a day.




For this, a special pipe roofing was created for digging the tunnel. Engineers used dozens of curved steel pipes to form a huge outline of the tunnel, a very difficult process to install the pipes due to complicated geological conditions.

*The tunnel is one of the most challenging subsea projects in the world.* It has a large cross-section, roughly the size of a basketball court. So workers separated the section into a number of smaller parts while digging. *The tunnel is designed to have two stories, each with three lanes going the same direction.*

Workers had to use a *strong brine circulation* to freeze the soil and mud outside the tunnel to make it solid enough for safety and to prevent water leakage.

"_The project adopted the combination of jacking and freezing. So I think this is actually stretching the limits of this technique and it will be used as a reference in future projects all over the world,_" said Hans De Wit, CEO of Tunnel Engineering Consultants.

*The tunnel, together with the bridge is on target to be fully operational by the end of 2017. It will become the world's longest cross-sea bridge. It consists of 23 kilometers of bridges, seven kilometers of tunnels, and a number of artificial islands.*

More at: http://www.cctvplus.com/news/20170411/8047595.shtml

-----------

Another LANDMARK project of China to be COMPLETED in 2017!!!  

Happy to see the world's longest cross-sea bridge gets completed this year... after quite many years of great engineering and plenty of hard works... this is simply a monumental project! Please thank to the many nameless & faceless workers who get it done! Just tell me where in the world one may see a comparative project of this magnitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*China's "most beautiful road on water": Long-distance walking in Danjiangkou
Danjiangkou, Hubei Province, Central China*

China's "most beautiful road on water": 2,200 people join long-distance walk around Danjiangkou reservoir in Hubei. 
The reservoir is water source for the middle route of China's south-to-north water diversion project, which supplies billions of cubic meters of water each year to Henan and Hebei, as well as Beijing.







samsara said:


> *Main Tunnel of Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge
> Completes in South China - CCTV+ (2017-04-10)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Published on Apr 11, 2017
> The Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge in Zhuhai City of south China's Guangdong Province has marked another milestone towards its completion on Monday morning by completing a main tunnel segment linking Zhuhai and Macao.
> 
> "_We are so excited that although there is a major challenge in the future, the tunnel's completion is really a great encouragement for us,_" said Liu Zhigang, Engineering Management Department Manager of the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge Zhuhai connecting project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gongbei tunnel*, the main tunnel, is a western part of the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge. It's only 2.7 kilometers long, but what makes it special is that it passes right beneath a customs clearance point at the Gongbei border crossing linking Zhuhai and Macao. And that made its construction a lot more difficult as it wanted *to avoid disrupting* the running of the customs which clears nearly 300,000 passengers a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this, a special pipe roofing was created for digging the tunnel. Engineers used dozens of curved steel pipes to form a huge outline of the tunnel, a very difficult process to install the pipes due to complicated geological conditions.
> 
> *The tunnel is one of the most challenging subsea projects in the world.* It has a large cross-section, roughly the size of a basketball court. So workers separated the section into a number of smaller parts while digging. *The tunnel is designed to have two stories, each with three lanes going the same direction.*
> 
> Workers had to use a *strong brine circulation* to freeze the soil and mud outside the tunnel to make it solid enough for safety and to prevent water leakage.
> 
> "_The project adopted the combination of jacking and freezing. So I think this is actually stretching the limits of this technique and it will be used as a reference in future projects all over the world,_" said Hans De Wit, CEO of Tunnel Engineering Consultants.
> 
> *The tunnel, together with the bridge is on target to be fully operational by the end of 2017. It will become the world's longest cross-sea bridge. It consists of 23 kilometers of bridges, seven kilometers of tunnels, and a number of artificial islands.*
> 
> More at: http://www.cctvplus.com/news/20170411/8047595.shtml
> 
> -----------
> 
> Another LANDMARK project of China to be COMPLETED in 2017!!!
> 
> I recall the first time I read about this project in local news long long ago... seems to be of time immemorial.... so remotely distant that I can't remember at what year exactly I did.


It has been delayed for years due to construction hardships.
Anyway, finally finished!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Wujiang Bridge Nanmudu*
*Guizhou Province, Southwest China*

320m span,200m high cable-stayed bridge. 
The highest 6 lane cable-stayed bridge in the world:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* Qingshan Bridge in Nanning opens to traffic *
_ Source:Xinhua_|_ 2017-05-01 22:00:47_|_Editor: Mengjie_

Aerial photo taken on May 1, 2017 shows Qingshan Bridge in Nanning City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. The bridge opened to traffic on Monday. (Xinhua/Zhou Hua)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge - update on 2017-05-02*

Key part of _world's longest cross-sea bridge_ installed.
Over 400,000 tonnes steel used for bridge & tunnel, enough to build 60 Eiffel Towers.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859355162925830144
*A brief about Hong Kong–Zhuhai–Macao Bridge （港珠澳大桥 | 港珠澳大橋）*

The Hong Kong–Zhuhai–Macao Bridge（港珠澳大桥 | 港珠澳大橋）is an ongoing construction project which consists of a series of bridges and tunnels crossing the Lingdingyang Channel that will connect Hong Kong, Macao and Zhuhai, three major cities on the Pearl River Delta in China. The 50-kilometer link is expected to cost US$10.6 billion. With its length, it would become one of the landmarks within the area. The longest bridge section will be 29.6-kilometer long and will include three cable-stayed spans between 280 and 460 meters.

Construction formally began on 15 December 2009. The last bridge tower was erected on 2 June 2016. The last straighted-element of the 4,860-meter long immersed tunnel was installed on 12 July 2016. The bridge is now *due to open in December 2017*.​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Some urban bridges over Gan River in Ganzhou
Ganzhou City, Jiangxi Province, Central China
*
@0:48 a floating bridge used for more than 10 centuries since Song Dynasty 
*











*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

AndrewJin said:


> *Some urban bridges over Gan River in Ganzhou
> Ganzhou City, Jiangxi Province, Central China
> *
> @0:48 a floating bridge used for more than 10 centuries since Song Dynasty
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 394257
> 
> View attachment 394256
> *


He he he... and XINHUA called this inland city, a former revolutionary heartland of the CCP, as rather lagging in development... while the pics and video you posted clearly show it as a modern, developed city, at least to the standard of many cities in the world  how misleading the following description about Ganzhou!

I posted in other thread: "_Road to prosperity: Freight train from Russia travels 7,000 km to China's underdeveloped inland Ganzhou, Jiangxi Province._"

_...Ganzhou is an inland area with a complex landscape. It was important in early revolutionary activities due to its remote mountain ranges, but its wartime geographical advantages have now become a stumbling block in development._

_The government tried to push regional development in the past few decades, but Ganzhou won no major projects or key investment due to its geography, resulting in slow, sometimes nonexistent, industrial growth._

_Many people in Ganzhou are still living in poverty..._​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*A key step for world's longest sea bridge*

*Xinhua, May 3, 2017*




A gigantic crane, which was transformed from a tanker, hoists a 6,000-ton key structure of the world's longest cross-sea bridge linking Hong Kong, Zhuhai and Macao, May 2, 2017. The wedge, 12-meter-long and weighing more than 25 Airbus A380 jets, was lowered to connect the immersed tubes of the underground tunnel of the bridge. The 55-kilometer bridge connects Zhuhai in Guangdong Province with Hong Kong and Macao. It includes a 22.9-km bridge and 6.7-km underground tunnel. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)




A gigantic crane, which was transformed from a tanker, hoists a 6,000-ton key structure of the world's longest cross-sea bridge linking Hong Kong, Zhuhai and Macao, May 2, 2017. The wedge, 12-meter-long and weighing more than 25 Airbus A380 jets, was lowered to connect the immersed tubes of the underground tunnel of the bridge. The 55-kilometer bridge connects Zhuhai in Guangdong Province with Hong Kong and Macao. It includes a 22.9-km bridge and 6.7-km underground tunnel. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)




A gigantic crane, which was transformed from a tanker, installs a 6,000-ton key structure of the world's longest cross-sea bridge linking Hong Kong, Zhuhai and Macao, May 2, 2017. The wedge, 12-meter-long and weighing more than 25 Airbus A380 jets, was lowered to connect the immersed tubes of the underground tunnel of the bridge. The 55-kilometer bridge connects Zhuhai in Guangdong Province with Hong Kong and Macao. It includes a 22.9-km bridge and 6.7-km underground tunnel. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

*Magnificent bridges built in China, spanning over chasm or river,*
*connect rural area to world & benefit economic development*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859609745627332609

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Key component of world's longest cross-sea bridge installed*
Xinhua, May 3, 2017






The 55-kilometer bridge connecting Zhuhai in Guangdong province with Hong Kong and Macao is under construction on April 29, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]


Chinese engineers installed *a 6,000-ton key structure of the world's longest cross-sea bridge* linking Hong Kong, Zhuhai and Macao.

The wedge, 12-meter-long and *weighing more than 25 Airbus A380 jets*, was lowered to connect the immersed tubes of the underground tunnel of the bridge, said Lin Ming, chief engineer of the island and tunnel section of the bridge.

The 55-kilometer bridge connects Zhuhai in Guangdong Province with Hong Kong and Macao. It includes a 22.9-km bridge and 6.7-km underground tunnel.

Before the wedge was installed on Tuesday, *33 immersed tubes, each 180 meters long and weighing 80,000 tons, had been installed.*

"There is only one wedge for a tunnel, and we cannot afford to fail in its installation. It took two years to prepare for today," said Chen Yue, director of the engineers' office of the bridge's island and tunnel section. The installation procedure took about six hours.

"*The margin of error for the wedge is 1.5 centimeters. We have to measure precisely the influence of wind, current and buoyancy force*," said Lin.

"It is like putting a needle through a hole -- *a truly unprecedented event in the history of transportation*," Lin said.

A gigantic crane, which was transformed from a tanker, was used to hoist the wedge, lowering it to the desired destination between the underwater tubes.

The wedge will be welded and finished by June, Lin said.

By the end of the year, the bridge will be open to traffic, said Zhu Yongling, director of the bridge management bureau.

Construction began in December of 2009 at Zhuhai. The Y-shaped bridge starts from Lantau Island in Hong Kong with branches to Zhuhai and Macao.

The bridge will cut travel time from Hong Kong to both Zhuhai and Macao from three hours on the road to a 30-minute drive.

http://www.china.org.cn/china/2017-05/03/content_40735792.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

TaiShang said:


> *A key step for world's longest sea bridge*
> 
> *Xinhua, May 3, 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gigantic crane, which was transformed from a tanker, hoists a 6,000-ton key structure of the world's longest cross-sea bridge linking Hong Kong, Zhuhai and Macao, May 2, 2017. The wedge, 12-meter-long and weighing more than 25 Airbus A380 jets, was lowered to connect the immersed tubes of the underground tunnel of the bridge. The 55-kilometer bridge connects Zhuhai in Guangdong Province with Hong Kong and Macao. It includes a 22.9-km bridge and 6.7-km underground tunnel. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gigantic crane, which was transformed from a tanker, hoists a 6,000-ton key structure of the world's longest cross-sea bridge linking Hong Kong, Zhuhai and Macao, May 2, 2017. The wedge, 12-meter-long and weighing more than 25 Airbus A380 jets, was lowered to connect the immersed tubes of the underground tunnel of the bridge. The 55-kilometer bridge connects Zhuhai in Guangdong Province with Hong Kong and Macao. It includes a 22.9-km bridge and 6.7-km underground tunnel. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gigantic crane, which was transformed from a tanker, installs a 6,000-ton key structure of the world's longest cross-sea bridge linking Hong Kong, Zhuhai and Macao, May 2, 2017. The wedge, 12-meter-long and weighing more than 25 Airbus A380 jets, was lowered to connect the immersed tubes of the underground tunnel of the bridge. The 55-kilometer bridge connects Zhuhai in Guangdong Province with Hong Kong and Macao. It includes a 22.9-km bridge and 6.7-km underground tunnel. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)


Chinese engineers installed a *6,000-tonne key part* of the world's longest cross-sea bridge

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859668256273170432

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Remote Chongqing villagers build road on cliff to end isolation*
People's Daily Online | 2017-05-04 








The road built on a 1,500-meter-high cliff by villagers in Chongqing. [Photo provided by People's Daily]


Residents of the village of Shuangping in Chongqing municipality built a road on a 1,500-meter-high cliff, connecting their village with the outside world.

Before the construction of the road, villagers had to spend four hours climbing an 800-meter ladder hung on the cliff's face if they wanted to enter or depart from Shuangping. The extremely dangerous journey caused many accidental deaths and property losses. A lack of traffic also impeded the village's economic and trade development. Many of the villagers were barely able to support themselves.

In order to shake off the shackles of poverty, the villagers independently began raising money in 1997 to build a road on the cliff. After a year of hard work, a preliminary road was finally completed. Later, it was further developed using government funds and social capital in 2011.

The road has lifted hundreds of people out of extreme poverty since its installation. In addition, the road has become a tourist site in its own right thanks to its beautiful views.






The road built on a 1,500-meter-high cliff by villagers in Chongqing [Photo provided by People's Daily]

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

This expressway highlights the difficulty of building this expressway 
*Colombo - Katunayake Expressway*






@Godman @Gibbs et al

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Godman

AndrewJin said:


> This expressway highlights the difficulty of building this expressway
> *Colombo - Katunayake Expressway*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Godman @Gibbs et al


The hardest Expressway project in SL is going to be the Central Expressway as it goes to the Hill country but its nothing compared to China's mountains. China Metallurgical Group is involved in the project

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

*G60 Expressway Guizhou Section沪昆高速贵州清镇至平坝*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Godman said:


> The hardest Expressway project in SL is going to be the Central Expressway as it goes to the Hill country but its nothing compared to China's mountains. China Metallurgical Group is involved in the project


Nice, a standardised 4-lane expressway, hope it can be finished soon.
It's very complicated to build such expressway not because the technology per se but how to balance local environment, tropical weather conditions and economic needs.



onebyone said:


> *G60 Expressway Guizhou Section沪昆高速贵州清镇至平坝*


OMG, can expressways in Guizhou more beautiful?
Shanghai-Kunming High-speed Railway or Shanghai-Kunming Expressway G60, which one to choose?

Check it out!
@Arsalan @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Jlaw @anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Place Of Space

TaiShang said:


> *Key component of world's longest cross-sea bridge installed*
> Xinhua, May 3, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 55-kilometer bridge connecting Zhuhai in Guangdong province with Hong Kong and Macao is under construction on April 29, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> Chinese engineers installed *a 6,000-ton key structure of the world's longest cross-sea bridge* linking Hong Kong, Zhuhai and Macao.
> 
> The wedge, 12-meter-long and *weighing more than 25 Airbus A380 jets*, was lowered to connect the immersed tubes of the underground tunnel of the bridge, said Lin Ming, chief engineer of the island and tunnel section of the bridge.
> 
> The 55-kilometer bridge connects Zhuhai in Guangdong Province with Hong Kong and Macao. It includes a 22.9-km bridge and 6.7-km underground tunnel.
> 
> Before the wedge was installed on Tuesday, *33 immersed tubes, each 180 meters long and weighing 80,000 tons, had been installed.*
> 
> "There is only one wedge for a tunnel, and we cannot afford to fail in its installation. It took two years to prepare for today," said Chen Yue, director of the engineers' office of the bridge's island and tunnel section. The installation procedure took about six hours.
> 
> "*The margin of error for the wedge is 1.5 centimeters. We have to measure precisely the influence of wind, current and buoyancy force*," said Lin.
> 
> "It is like putting a needle through a hole -- *a truly unprecedented event in the history of transportation*," Lin said.
> 
> A gigantic crane, which was transformed from a tanker, was used to hoist the wedge, lowering it to the desired destination between the underwater tubes.
> 
> The wedge will be welded and finished by June, Lin said.
> 
> By the end of the year, the bridge will be open to traffic, said Zhu Yongling, director of the bridge management bureau.
> 
> Construction began in December of 2009 at Zhuhai. The Y-shaped bridge starts from Lantau Island in Hong Kong with branches to Zhuhai and Macao.
> 
> The bridge will cut travel time from Hong Kong to both Zhuhai and Macao from three hours on the road to a 30-minute drive.
> 
> http://www.china.org.cn/china/2017-05/03/content_40735792.htm



Guess a lot of film directors will shoot over the bridge in their scenes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Fly over Yachihe Bridge*
Guiyang-Qianxi provincial expressway, Guizhou Province 






With a height of over 400 meters, the Yachi Bridge is not only the world's second highest cable stayed bridge but also one of the longest with a main span of 800 meters. Wedged between two long tunnels, the 1,461 meter long structure is supported by towers as tall as 258 meters. There is no other cable stayed bridge in the world in a mountain setting as colossal as Yachi Bridge. The 800 meter span is also a record for any truss-deck cable stayed crossing. 

Despite an official height of over 400 meters, Yachi Bridge is actually only 306 meters above the surface of a huge reservoir more then 130 meters deep formed by the Yachi Dam that is located just 2 kilometers downstream. The road deck is at elevation 1,276 with the surface of the reservoir at 970 meters. The original river level was at 842 meters. 

With steep slopes on both sides of the canyon, Yachi Bridge has unusually short but heavy concrete back spans of only 220 meters that counteract the pull of each of the 400 meter halfs of the 800 meter main span. The span configuration is 71+72+77+800+77+72+71 +8x30 meters. Yachi is the largest bridge on the 77 kilometer Guiyang to Qianxi 贵阳至黔西高速公路 expressway. 

Yachi is one of several dozen bridges over the Wu River that are over 100 meters high. No other river on earth has as many high spans across its waters then the Wujiang. The Province of Guizhou has more high bridges within its borders then any other region on earth. All of the high bridges in Europe combined would not equal the number of Guizhou spans that exceed 100 meters in height.

Yachi Bridge might also hold the record for the fastest construction ever for a large size cable stayed span with a total construction time of 3 years. Crews were reportedly working 7 days a week on multiple shifts including holidays.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Automated wonder*

Source:CFP Published: 2017/5/11 22:23:39





The first fully automated port in Asia goes into operation on Thursday in Qingdao, East China's Shandong Province. The port will employ 85 percent fewer employees than conventional ports. The entire management system is under remote control (below), and the port is expected to handle 40 ships per hour. Its automation level will surpass the Rotterdam port in the Netherlands. Photos: CFP










A shipping container is loaded onto an unmanned vehicle by the automated hoisting equipment in Port of Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, May 11, 2017. With designed capacity reaching 5.2 million TEU and the ability to serve 24000 containerships every year, the automated phase 4 of Qingdao Qianwan Container Terminal was officially put into business operation on Thursday. (Xinhua/Zhu Zheng)





Containership COSCO France berths at the automated containter terminal in Port of Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, May 10, 2017. With designed capacity reaching 5.2 million TEU and the ability to serve 24000 containerships every year, the automated phase 4 of Qingdao Qianwan Container Terminal was officially put into business operation on Thursday. (Xinhua/Zhu Zheng)

@Bussard Ramjet You guys have got a lot to learn from China and a long long way to go to see the back of China. 

*"空无一人" 青岛港全自动化码头投入商业运营*

2017-05-12 13:35:02

【*摘要*】11日,记者来到青岛港前湾港区,在这里,全自动化码头装卸系统正在装卸作业,码头上空无一人,吊装、运输等过程全部由机器完成,井然有序。以作业3000箱的集装箱船舶为例,按照船舶运输和码头作业要求制定出每个箱的装载位置,传统码头人工配载需要4~5小时,自动化码头系统配载仅需要5~8分钟。

　　文/图　半岛全媒体记者　周晓荷通讯员　焦兰坤(署名除外)

　　5月11日,载箱量13386TEU的集装箱船“中远法国”停靠在青岛港前湾港区106泊位等待装卸。和传统码头人来人往不同,当日整个码头上“空无一人”,取而代之的是依靠智能生产控制系统远程遥控的全智能化机器作业。当日,青岛港全自动化集装箱码头正式投入商业运营,标志着当今世界最先进、亚洲首个真正意义的全自动化集装箱码头已经具备自动化全规模作业能力,真正实现了全自动化码头从概念设计到商业运营,开创了全自动化集装箱作业的新纪元。

　　11日,记者来到青岛港前湾港区,在这里,全自动化码头装卸系统正在装卸作业,码头上空无一人,吊装、运输等过程全部由机器完成,井然有序。“这艘货轮共4000多TEU需要装卸,预计在11日晚上就能全部完成。”青岛新前湾集装箱码头有限公司副总经理杨杰敏说。

　　没有一个人在现场,装卸工作是如何完成的?杨杰敏告诉记者,在全自动化码头目前两个泊位作业中,后方生产控制中心9个远程操控员承担了传统码头60多人的工作,减少操作人员约85%,提升作业效率约30%,码头设计作业效率可达每小时40自然箱,是当今世界自动化程度最高、装卸效率最快的集装箱码头。








　　全自动化码头装卸全景。

　　>>>揭秘

　　“魔鬼码头”单次作业仅几分钟

　　在杨杰敏口中,记者眼前的这个全自动化码头被称为“魔鬼码头”。整个码头看似“无人管理”,所有的机械、车辆全部自动运转,智能化机械将自动对集装箱进行装卸、堆存。

　　记者看到,全自动化双小车桥吊主小车在船上通过箱型扫描,实现抓取后自动运送到桥吊的中转平台,交由副小车将箱子放置在等候在陆地上的AGV自动化导航运输车上,运输车将集装箱顺利运送到轨道吊,轨道吊通过激光扫描系统准确定位集装箱四个锁孔,抓取集装箱并获取集装箱在堆场中的准确位置,并将其运送至目标位。整个过程一气呵成,不过几分钟的时间。





远程监控码头现场作业。(资料图片)

　　38个“机器人”可无限制续航

　　在整个全自动化码头中,最具看点的就是38个“机器人”,也就是陆地上的AGV自动化导航运输车。这些无人驾驶的车辆承担的功能是将集装箱从起始位置运送至目标位置。

　　“这些机器人的运行看起来很简单,但它的运行是非常复杂的。”杨杰敏说,从它的起始位置开始,根据计算机指定的位置,实时采集地面上的磁钉,磁钉提供物理信息传输到后台的计算机系统进行准确位置的计算,从而优化路径。同时,这38个互相配合的“机器人”创造了多项世界纪录:世界上重量最轻,全球首个可以循环补电、巡航里程无限制……据悉,小车采取全锂电池供电,并用机会充电方式给电池补电,绿色环保实现设备的无限循环作业。






　　38个“机器人”现场作业。

　　五大系统构成“智能化”大脑

　　据介绍,青岛港全智能化码头采用物联网感知、通信导航、模糊控制、信息网络、大数据云计算和安全防范等技术,融合“五大系统”(码头操作系统TOS、设备控制系统ECS、闸口控制系统GOS、电子数据交换系统EDI和网站预约查询系统),自主构建起全球领先的智能生产控制系统,为码头赋予一颗会思考、能决策的“大脑”。

　　>>>数据

　　自动化码头配载仅5～8分钟

　　全自动化码头效率有多高?“减少操作人员约85%,提升作业效率约30%”,这样的数据对于您而言,也许并不直观,但一个例子就可以更容易理解。以作业3000箱的集装箱船舶为例,按照船舶运输和码头作业要求制定出每个箱的装载位置,传统码头人工配载需要4~5小时,自动化码头系统配载仅需要5~8分钟。

　　>>>意义

　　港口建设“青岛模式”全球领先

　　青岛港全自动化码头的运营,坚持自主设计、自主研发、自主集成,构建了可推广复制、具有行业示范意义的“青岛模式”,在自动化、智能化方面引领第五代乃至第六代港口的发展方向。其中,依托青岛港集装箱作业、管理的先进经验,青岛港自主设计生产业务流程、规划码头总平面布局、建立指标体系和技术规格参数,低成本、短周期形成实施自动化码头系统总集成,构建起全球领先的自动化码头智能生产控制系统。

http://sd.china.com.cn/a/2017/lzjt_0512/960850.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Automated wonder*
> 
> Source:CFP Published: 2017/5/11 22:23:39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first fully automated port in Asia goes into operation on Thursday in Qingdao, East China's Shandong Province. The port will employ 85 percent fewer employees than conventional ports. The entire management system is under remote control (below), and the port is expected to handle 40 ships per hour. Its automation level will surpass the Rotterdam port in the Netherlands. Photos: CFP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shipping container is loaded onto an unmanned vehicle by the automated hoisting equipment in Port of Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, May 11, 2017. With designed capacity reaching 5.2 million TEU and the ability to serve 24000 containerships every year, the automated phase 4 of Qingdao Qianwan Container Terminal was officially put into business operation on Thursday. (Xinhua/Zhu Zheng)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Containership COSCO France berths at the automated containter terminal in Port of Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, May 10, 2017. With designed capacity reaching 5.2 million TEU and the ability to serve 24000 containerships every year, the automated phase 4 of Qingdao Qianwan Container Terminal was officially put into business operation on Thursday. (Xinhua/Zhu Zheng)
> 
> @Bussard Ramjet You guys have got a lot to learn from China and a long long way to go to see the back of China.
> 
> *"空无一人" 青岛港全自动化码头投入商业运营*
> 
> 2017-05-12 13:35:02
> 
> 【*摘要*】11日,记者来到青岛港前湾港区,在这里,全自动化码头装卸系统正在装卸作业,码头上空无一人,吊装、运输等过程全部由机器完成,井然有序。以作业3000箱的集装箱船舶为例,按照船舶运输和码头作业要求制定出每个箱的装载位置,传统码头人工配载需要4~5小时,自动化码头系统配载仅需要5~8分钟。
> 
> 文/图　半岛全媒体记者　周晓荷通讯员　焦兰坤(署名除外)
> 
> 5月11日,载箱量13386TEU的集装箱船“中远法国”停靠在青岛港前湾港区106泊位等待装卸。和传统码头人来人往不同,当日整个码头上“空无一人”,取而代之的是依靠智能生产控制系统远程遥控的全智能化机器作业。当日,青岛港全自动化集装箱码头正式投入商业运营,标志着当今世界最先进、亚洲首个真正意义的全自动化集装箱码头已经具备自动化全规模作业能力,真正实现了全自动化码头从概念设计到商业运营,开创了全自动化集装箱作业的新纪元。
> 
> 11日,记者来到青岛港前湾港区,在这里,全自动化码头装卸系统正在装卸作业,码头上空无一人,吊装、运输等过程全部由机器完成,井然有序。“这艘货轮共4000多TEU需要装卸,预计在11日晚上就能全部完成。”青岛新前湾集装箱码头有限公司副总经理杨杰敏说。
> 
> 没有一个人在现场,装卸工作是如何完成的?杨杰敏告诉记者,在全自动化码头目前两个泊位作业中,后方生产控制中心9个远程操控员承担了传统码头60多人的工作,减少操作人员约85%,提升作业效率约30%,码头设计作业效率可达每小时40自然箱,是当今世界自动化程度最高、装卸效率最快的集装箱码头。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 全自动化码头装卸全景。
> 
> >>>揭秘
> 
> “魔鬼码头”单次作业仅几分钟
> 
> 在杨杰敏口中,记者眼前的这个全自动化码头被称为“魔鬼码头”。整个码头看似“无人管理”,所有的机械、车辆全部自动运转,智能化机械将自动对集装箱进行装卸、堆存。
> 
> 记者看到,全自动化双小车桥吊主小车在船上通过箱型扫描,实现抓取后自动运送到桥吊的中转平台,交由副小车将箱子放置在等候在陆地上的AGV自动化导航运输车上,运输车将集装箱顺利运送到轨道吊,轨道吊通过激光扫描系统准确定位集装箱四个锁孔,抓取集装箱并获取集装箱在堆场中的准确位置,并将其运送至目标位。整个过程一气呵成,不过几分钟的时间。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 远程监控码头现场作业。(资料图片)
> 
> 38个“机器人”可无限制续航
> 
> 在整个全自动化码头中,最具看点的就是38个“机器人”,也就是陆地上的AGV自动化导航运输车。这些无人驾驶的车辆承担的功能是将集装箱从起始位置运送至目标位置。
> 
> “这些机器人的运行看起来很简单,但它的运行是非常复杂的。”杨杰敏说,从它的起始位置开始,根据计算机指定的位置,实时采集地面上的磁钉,磁钉提供物理信息传输到后台的计算机系统进行准确位置的计算,从而优化路径。同时,这38个互相配合的“机器人”创造了多项世界纪录:世界上重量最轻,全球首个可以循环补电、巡航里程无限制……据悉,小车采取全锂电池供电,并用机会充电方式给电池补电,绿色环保实现设备的无限循环作业。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38个“机器人”现场作业。
> 
> 五大系统构成“智能化”大脑
> 
> 据介绍,青岛港全智能化码头采用物联网感知、通信导航、模糊控制、信息网络、大数据云计算和安全防范等技术,融合“五大系统”(码头操作系统TOS、设备控制系统ECS、闸口控制系统GOS、电子数据交换系统EDI和网站预约查询系统),自主构建起全球领先的智能生产控制系统,为码头赋予一颗会思考、能决策的“大脑”。
> 
> >>>数据
> 
> 自动化码头配载仅5～8分钟
> 
> 全自动化码头效率有多高?“减少操作人员约85%,提升作业效率约30%”,这样的数据对于您而言,也许并不直观,但一个例子就可以更容易理解。以作业3000箱的集装箱船舶为例,按照船舶运输和码头作业要求制定出每个箱的装载位置,传统码头人工配载需要4~5小时,自动化码头系统配载仅需要5~8分钟。
> 
> >>>意义
> 
> 港口建设“青岛模式”全球领先
> 
> 青岛港全自动化码头的运营,坚持自主设计、自主研发、自主集成,构建了可推广复制、具有行业示范意义的“青岛模式”,在自动化、智能化方面引领第五代乃至第六代港口的发展方向。其中,依托青岛港集装箱作业、管理的先进经验,青岛港自主设计生产业务流程、规划码头总平面布局、建立指标体系和技术规格参数,低成本、短周期形成实施自动化码头系统总集成,构建起全球领先的自动化码头智能生产控制系统。
> 
> http://sd.china.com.cn/a/2017/lzjt_0512/960850.html


wow!
9 operators at the controlling centre for an entire port!

Automatic, driverless!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> wow!
> 9 operators at the controlling centre for an entire port!
> 
> Automatic, driverless!



Yangshan Phase IV will be on a much larger scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Yangshan Phase IV will be on a much larger scale.


Of course!
I've driven on the grand bridge to Yangshan Port before.
Magnificent bridge, magnificent port!



















Yangshan Port (Chinese: 洋山港, p Yángshān Gǎng, Wu Yan-se Kaon), formally the Yangshan Deep-Water Port (洋山深水港), is a deep water port for container ships in Hangzhou Bay south of Shanghai. Connected to Shanghai's Pudong New Area by the Donghai Bridge and forming part of the Port of Shanghai, the islands of Greater and Lesser Yangshan are administered separately as part of Zhejiang's Shengsi County.

Built to allow the Port of Shanghai to grow despite shallow waters near the shore, it allows berths with depths of up to 15 metres (49 ft) to be built, and can handle today's largest container ships. The port is built on the islands of Greater and Lesser Yangshan, part of the Zhoushan archipelago, with fill from land reclamation.

It is connected to the mainland via the 32.5 km (20.2 mi) Donghai Bridge, opened on 1 December 2005 as the world's longest sea bridge. The six-lane highway bridge took 6,000 workers two and half years to construct.

In 2015, the port handled 36.54 million TEU up 3.5% over 2014. In 2013 the volume was 33.6 million TEU. In mid-2011, port officials said the port was on track to move 12.3 million TEUs during the year, up from 10.1 million TEUs in 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> Guess a lot of film directors will shoot over the bridge in their scenes.


Yep

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Salute to China's high bridge designers 
*Hongxi Bridge survey *










When it is completed, the Hongxi Bridge will become the second highest bridge in eastern China with a deck approximately 200 meters high. Zhejiang and Fujian Provinces are home to most of eastern China's highest spans. The tallest pier will be 160 meters supporting a large span of an unknown length. The crossing is part of an expressway that will connect Wencheng and Taishun cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Hong Kong hooks HZM Bridge up to Lantau Island*
updated : 2017-05-23

The 12-km Hong Kong Link Road connecting Chek Lap Kok and Lantau islands to the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge (HZMB) has been completed. *The Hong Kong SAR Highways Department stated on May 18 that it had taken five years of painstaking efforts to build the dual three-lane carriageway.*

*The link connects the main bridge in waters of the Chinese mainland with Hong Kong Boundary Crossing Facilities.* It consists of a 9.4-km viaduct, 1-km tunnel through Scenic Hill, and 1.6-km ground road by land reclamation along the east coast of the Chek Lap Kok International Airport.

The culmination came with placement of the final tunnel box segment underneath the Airport Express Line of the Hong Kong MTR system on May 16. The segment is 14.5 m long, 23.5 m wide and 14 m high. It weighs 5 kilotons -- as heavy as 27 Boeing 747 airliners combined.







_Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge_ [Photo Courtesy Zhuhai Daily]

Precise computer control ensured synchronous propulsion of all the jack units, preceding which an entire year was spent on soil reinforcement.

It was reportedly the most difficult part of the tunnel section, and the construction method had never been used before on similar projects in Hong Kong.

Another crucial construction accomplishment was the viaduct section, which was completed in March. Challenges included nighttime work so as not to disrupt normal operation of the nearby south airfield runway.

Road surfacing and facilities installation are said to be progressing as scheduled. Port projects including the passenger inspection and ancillary buildings, bridge, vehicle clearance square, and related facilities are also shaping up. The Highways Department is confident that the Hong Kong end of the three-city project will be in operation by year-end.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Hong Kong hooks HZM Bridge up to Lantau Island*
> updated : 2017-05-23
> 
> The 12-km Hong Kong Link Road connecting Chek Lap Kok and Lantau islands to the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge (HZMB) has been completed. *The Hong Kong SAR Highways Department stated on May 18 that it had taken five years of painstaking efforts to build the dual three-lane carriageway.*
> 
> *The link connects the main bridge in waters of the Chinese mainland with Hong Kong Boundary Crossing Facilities.* It consists of a 9.4-km viaduct, 1-km tunnel through Scenic Hill, and 1.6-km ground road by land reclamation along the east coast of the Chek Lap Kok International Airport.
> 
> The culmination came with placement of the final tunnel box segment underneath the Airport Express Line of the Hong Kong MTR system on May 16. The segment is 14.5 m long, 23.5 m wide and 14 m high. It weighs 5 kilotons -- as heavy as 27 Boeing 747 airliners combined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge_ [Photo Courtesy Zhuhai Daily]
> 
> Precise computer control ensured synchronous propulsion of all the jack units, preceding which an entire year was spent on soil reinforcement.
> 
> It was reportedly the most difficult part of the tunnel section, and the construction method had never been used before on similar projects in Hong Kong.
> 
> Another crucial construction accomplishment was the viaduct section, which was completed in March. Challenges included nighttime work so as not to disrupt normal operation of the nearby south airfield runway.
> 
> Road surfacing and facilities installation are said to be progressing as scheduled. Port projects including the passenger inspection and ancillary buildings, bridge, vehicle clearance square, and related facilities are also shaping up. The Highways Department is confident that the Hong Kong end of the three-city project will be in operation by year-end.



Better expressway network in Pearl River Delta!
Currently 6000km

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Chongqing overpasses an impressive sight from the air*
chinadaily.com.cn | 2017-06-01 08:46 






Chongqing is a mountainous city in Southwest China, with many overpasses built to ease traffic pressure. It's estimated that there were 215 overpasses in the city by the end of 2016. This year marks the 20th anniversary since it became the fourth municipality after Beijing, Tianjin and Shanghai. To celebrate the anniversary, a group of photographers spent six months capturing the magic of the overpasses at night. [Photo/VCG]






A bird's-eye view of overpasses in Southwest China's Chongqing at night. [Photo/VCG]






A bird's-eye view of overpasses in Southwest China's Chongqing at night. [Photo/VCG]






A bird's-eye view of overpasses in Southwest China's Chongqing at night. [Photo/VCG]






A bird's-eye view of overpasses in Southwest China's Chongqing at night. [Photo/VCG]






A bird's-eye view of overpasses in Southwest China's Chongqing at night. [Photo/VCG]

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shotgunner51

*Flyover in Chongqing shocks the Internet with its utter complexity*
2017-06-01 08:4





A hub interchange completed on May 29, 2017 in mountainous Chongqing city has startled the Internet with its range upon range of roads and outlets. *The five-storey structure Huangjuewan Flyover connecting more than 20 ramps is the largest, most complicated and functional hub interchange in China’s southwest area*. It has aroused widespread attention since its construction work started in 2009. The flyover, depicted as “the city’s blood vessel”, *links roads in eight directions* including Guangyang Isle, Chongqing Jiangbei International Airport, Grand Buddha Temple Bridge, Chaotianmen Bridge, Danzishi, Sigongli and the Tea Garden area. Confused netizens said it would be a great challenge to any navigation system. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Chao)





A bird's-eye view of the five-storey high *Huangjuewan Flyover* at night

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Chongqing overpasses an impressive sight from the air*
> chinadaily.com.cn | 2017-06-01 08:46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chongqing is a mountainous city in Southwest China, with many overpasses built to ease traffic pressure. It's estimated that there were 215 overpasses in the city by the end of 2016. This year marks the 20th anniversary since it became the fourth municipality after Beijing, Tianjin and Shanghai. To celebrate the anniversary, a group of photographers spent six months capturing the magic of the overpasses at night. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bird's-eye view of overpasses in Southwest China's Chongqing at night. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bird's-eye view of overpasses in Southwest China's Chongqing at night. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bird's-eye view of overpasses in Southwest China's Chongqing at night. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bird's-eye view of overpasses in Southwest China's Chongqing at night. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bird's-eye view of overpasses in Southwest China's Chongqing at night. [Photo/VCG]


Chongqing's urban transport is a miracle.


Shotgunner51 said:


> *Flyover in Chongqing shocks the Internet with its utter complexity*
> 2017-06-01 08:4
> 
> View attachment 400543
> 
> A hub interchange completed on May 29, 2017 in mountainous Chongqing city has startled the Internet with its range upon range of roads and outlets. *The five-storey structure Huangjuewan Flyover connecting more than 20 ramps is the largest, most complicated and functional hub interchange in China’s southwest area*. It has aroused widespread attention since its construction work started in 2009. The flyover, depicted as “the city’s blood vessel”, *links roads in eight directions* including Guangyang Isle, Chongqing Jiangbei International Airport, Grand Buddha Temple Bridge, Chaotianmen Bridge, Danzishi, Sigongli and the Tea Garden area. Confused netizens said it would be a great challenge to any navigation system. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Chao)
> 
> View attachment 400544
> 
> A bird's-eye view of the five-storey high *Huangjuewan Flyover* at night


Very efficient way to connect so many directions (8) within such limited space.
Chongqing is always a miracle in terms of a 3D public transport landscape.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Five-level Huangjuewan overpass in SW China's Chongqing*
(Xinhua) 14:35, June 02, 2017




Photo taken on June 1, 2017 shows the five-level Huangjuewan overpass in the Nan'an District of Chongqing, southwest China. The newly-built overpass consists of 15 ramps with a total length of 16,414 meters. (Xinhua/Zhong Guilin)




Photo taken on June 1, 2017 shows the five-level Huangjuewan overpass in the Nan'an District of Chongqing, southwest China. The newly-built overpass consists of 15 ramps with a total length of 16,414 meters. (Xinhua/Zhong Guilin)





Photo taken on June 1, 2017 shows the five-level Huangjuewan overpass in the Nan'an District of Chongqing, southwest China. The newly-built overpass consists of 15 ramps with a total length of 16,414 meters. (Xinhua/Zhong Guilin)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Five-level Huangjuewan overpass in SW China's Chongqing*
> (Xinhua) 14:35, June 02, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on June 1, 2017 shows the five-level Huangjuewan overpass in the Nan'an District of Chongqing, southwest China. The newly-built overpass consists of 15 ramps with a total length of 16,414 meters. (Xinhua/Zhong Guilin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on June 1, 2017 shows the five-level Huangjuewan overpass in the Nan'an District of Chongqing, southwest China. The newly-built overpass consists of 15 ramps with a total length of 16,414 meters. (Xinhua/Zhong Guilin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on June 1, 2017 shows the five-level Huangjuewan overpass in the Nan'an District of Chongqing, southwest China. The newly-built overpass consists of 15 ramps with a total length of 16,414 meters. (Xinhua/Zhong Guilin)


Baidu navigation's Chongqing map needs update now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> Baidu navigation's Chongqing map needs update now...


Update also needed with Amap
http://ditu.amap.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

@AndrewJin , @Shotgunner51 , @Jlaw , @oprih , @Han Patriot .

Can't believe the world is home to this kind of clueless people (if they are not actually simply trolling, as say in the picture).

Western media apparently does not educate well; or mis-educate.

***

*‘Does China have highways?’ shouldn’t even be a question: netizens*
By Li Yan (People's Daily Online) 18:30, June 02, 2017







Does China have highways? This silly question was raised by an unidentified netizen in the U.S. on the question-and-answer site Quora, and it got a lot of replies from netizens who clearly know a lot more about China.

“I hope that this is a fake question. Do you think China is like in 1900? This is modern China, the second wealthiest country in the world,” a netizen wrote.

Another replied by saying that the length of Chinese highways has increased to a total length of 130,000 kilometers.* That number is higher than the U.S., so raising such a silly question is either the result of Western media influence or because of ignorance about China.*






Fortune Magazine said in a 2013 report that in the past decade alone, China has built 31,000 miles of expressways. That is about two-thirds the length of the entire U.S. Interstate Highway System, which was constructed at great cost since it was started some 60 years ago.

China will extend the length of its highways by another 5,000 kilometers this year. A Chinese company has shown interest in building a new highway that links the Coquimbo Region in Chile to San Juan Province in Argentina, Reuters said.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0602/c90000-9223584.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> @AndrewJin , @Shotgunner51 , @Jlaw , @oprih , @Han Patriot .
> 
> Can't believe the world is home to this kind of clueless people (if they are not actually simply trolling, as say in the picture).
> 
> Western media apparently does not educate well; or mis-educate.
> 
> ***
> 
> *‘Does China have highways?’ shouldn’t even be a question: netizens*
> By Li Yan (People's Daily Online) 18:30, June 02, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does China have highways? This silly question was raised by an unidentified netizen in the U.S. on the question-and-answer site Quora, and it got a lot of replies from netizens who clearly know a lot more about China.
> 
> “I hope that this is a fake question. Do you think China is like in 1900? This is modern China, the second wealthiest country in the world,” a netizen wrote.
> 
> Another replied by saying that the length of Chinese highways has increased to a total length of 130,000 kilometers.* That number is higher than the U.S., so raising such a silly question is either the result of Western media influence or because of ignorance about China.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortune Magazine said in a 2013 report that in the past decade alone, China has built 31,000 miles of expressways. That is about two-thirds the length of the entire U.S. Interstate Highway System, which was constructed at great cost since it was started some 60 years ago.
> 
> China will extend the length of its highways by another 5,000 kilometers this year. A Chinese company has shown interest in building a new highway that links the Coquimbo Region in Chile to San Juan Province in Argentina, Reuters said.
> 
> http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0602/c90000-9223584.html


Haha, God bless Trumpish Murica!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> @AndrewJin , @Shotgunner51 , @Jlaw , @oprih , @Han Patriot .
> 
> Can't believe the world is home to this kind of clueless people (if they are not actually simply trolling, as say in the picture).
> 
> Western media apparently does not educate well; or mis-educate.
> 
> ***
> 
> *‘Does China have highways?’ shouldn’t even be a question: netizens*
> By Li Yan (People's Daily Online) 18:30, June 02, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does China have highways? This silly question was raised by an unidentified netizen in the U.S. on the question-and-answer site Quora, and it got a lot of replies from netizens who clearly know a lot more about China.
> 
> “I hope that this is a fake question. Do you think China is like in 1900? This is modern China, the second wealthiest country in the world,” a netizen wrote.
> 
> Another replied by saying that the length of Chinese highways has increased to a total length of 130,000 kilometers.* That number is higher than the U.S., so raising such a silly question is either the result of Western media influence or because of ignorance about China.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortune Magazine said in a 2013 report that in the past decade alone, China has built 31,000 miles of expressways. That is about two-thirds the length of the entire U.S. Interstate Highway System, which was constructed at great cost since it was started some 60 years ago.
> 
> China will extend the length of its highways by another 5,000 kilometers this year. A Chinese company has shown interest in building a new highway that links the Coquimbo Region in Chile to San Juan Province in Argentina, Reuters said.
> 
> http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0602/c90000-9223584.html


Most likely from an Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Photo taken on June 6, 2017 shows the entrance of Puyajiao Tunnel of Wenchuan-Barkam Expressway in Barkam City of Aba Tibetan and Qiang Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province. The expressway linking Wenchuan County and Barkam in Sichuan is under construction. (Xinhua/Liu Kun) 

*川西入藏动脉汶马高速首座高风险长大隧道贯通 *
发表时间：2017-06-07 08:56来源：新华社 字体：[大][中][小] [打印] [关闭]

新华社成都6月6日电（记者胡旭）川西入藏动脉汶（川）马（尔康）高速首座高风险长大隧道——朴鸭脚隧道6日顺利贯通。

伴着梭磨河湍急的水声，建设者们欢呼雀跃。过去两年，他们在这片川西高原的地震活动带，与豆腐一样的软岩石和喷涌的地下水做斗争，今天终于迎来胜利。

据了解，汶马高速全长约174公里，是深入四川省阿坝藏族羌族自治州的一条民生走廊。线路自四川盆地边缘向青藏高原地带挺进，海拔从1320米攀升至3225米，高达86.5%的桥隧比全国罕见。其中仅隧道就有33座96公里，给施工带来极大挑战。朴鸭脚隧道就是一个缩影。

6 June (Xinhua). Workers are celebrating the breaking through of the Puyajiao Tunnel of Wenchuan-Barkam Expressway. 

This expressway is 174 km long with elevation start from 1320m and climb to 3225m. The bridge tunnel ratio is 86.5% with 33 tunnels of total length of 96km.





​* Wenchuan to Ma'erkang Expressway 2016汶马高速公路二零一六年 *



Chinese bridge
*Published on Feb 25, 2017*

Wenma expressway，from Wenchuan county to Ma'erkang(Barkam) county, Sichuan province. This is the second expressway build in Tibetan area of Sichuan province. With about 86% bridges and tunnels, elevation from 1320 meters(Wenchuan) to 3225 meters(8.7km long Zhegushan tunnel) to 2500 meters(Ma'erkang),it is also one of the most difficult expressway in the world：
汶马高速公路从2008年发生大地震的四川省汶川县通往阿坝藏族自治州首府马尔康县，全线桥隧比例86%，最高点3225米，最低点1320米，地震频繁，滑坡遍地，泥石流密布，是世界最难的高速公路之一。预计2020年通车，随后还将延伸至阿坝和青海久治县边界和已基本建成的青海花久高速公路相接。（花久高速主要是海拔高，地势远不如四川这边险峻）汶马高速穿越理县毕棚沟、绕过四姑娘山北侧，途经米亚罗百里红叶彩林，长隧道贯穿海拔5000多米雪山鹧鸪山，抵达马尔康卓克基土司官寨，沿路有众多雪山、冰川、彩林、瀑布、怪石、温泉、高山湖泊、原始森林，建成后将成为世界最美的雪山高速公路：

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Aerial View Dafa Canal in Zunyi, Guizhou*
Dafa Canal is an irrigation canal located near Zunyi city, Guizhou province. 
In western China there are dozens of irrigation canals looks like this.





80-year-old former CPC secretary of Tuanjie Village took the initiative to build this canal in 1990s.
He devoted his entire life in his village changing hundred of villagers' life and helping cultivate 20 college students.
Today, he visits this canal everyday for inspection. 







JSCh said:


> Photo taken on June 6, 2017 shows the entrance of Puyajiao Tunnel of Wenchuan-Barkam Expressway in Barkam City of Aba Tibetan and Qiang Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province. The expressway linking Wenchuan County and Barkam in Sichuan is under construction. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)
> 
> *川西入藏动脉汶马高速首座高风险长大隧道贯通 *
> 发表时间：2017-06-07 08:56来源：新华社 字体：[大][中][小] [打印] [关闭]
> 
> 新华社成都6月6日电（记者胡旭）川西入藏动脉汶（川）马（尔康）高速首座高风险长大隧道——朴鸭脚隧道6日顺利贯通。
> 
> 伴着梭磨河湍急的水声，建设者们欢呼雀跃。过去两年，他们在这片川西高原的地震活动带，与豆腐一样的软岩石和喷涌的地下水做斗争，今天终于迎来胜利。
> 
> 据了解，汶马高速全长约174公里，是深入四川省阿坝藏族羌族自治州的一条民生走廊。线路自四川盆地边缘向青藏高原地带挺进，海拔从1320米攀升至3225米，高达86.5%的桥隧比全国罕见。其中仅隧道就有33座96公里，给施工带来极大挑战。朴鸭脚隧道就是一个缩影。
> 
> 6 June (Xinhua). Workers are celebrating the breaking through of the Puyajiao Tunnel of Wenchuan-Barkam Expressway.
> 
> This expressway is 174 km long with elevation start from 1320m and climb to 3225m. The bridge tunnel ratio is 86.5% with 33 tunnels of total length of 96km.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​* Wenchuan to Ma'erkang Expressway 2016汶马高速公路二零一六年 *
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese bridge
> *Published on Feb 25, 2017*
> 
> Wenma expressway，from Wenchuan county to Ma'erkang(Barkam) county, Sichuan province. This is the second expressway build in Tibetan area of Sichuan province. With about 86% bridges and tunnels, elevation from 1320 meters(Wenchuan) to 3225 meters(8.7km long Zhegushan tunnel) to 2500 meters(Ma'erkang),it is also one of the most difficult expressway in the world：
> 汶马高速公路从2008年发生大地震的四川省汶川县通往阿坝藏族自治州首府马尔康县，全线桥隧比例86%，最高点3225米，最低点1320米，地震频繁，滑坡遍地，泥石流密布，是世界最难的高速公路之一。预计2020年通车，随后还将延伸至阿坝和青海久治县边界和已基本建成的青海花久高速公路相接。（花久高速主要是海拔高，地势远不如四川这边险峻）汶马高速穿越理县毕棚沟、绕过四姑娘山北侧，途经米亚罗百里红叶彩林，长隧道贯穿海拔5000多米雪山鹧鸪山，抵达马尔康卓克基土司官寨，沿路有众多雪山、冰川、彩林、瀑布、怪石、温泉、高山湖泊、原始森林，建成后将成为世界最美的雪山高速公路：


I saw construction sites of this expressway when I traveled there in 2015.
Absolutely amazing project, impossible difficulty

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* Chaobaihe Bridge linking Beijing, Hebei finishes closure *
_ Source:Xinhua_|_ 2017-06-11 21:14:31_|_Editor: Mengjie_





Photo taken on June 11, 2017 shows the Chaobaihe Bridge after closure which links Tongzhou District of Beijing with Yanjiao Town of north China's Hebei. Chaobaihe bridge, 1,118.6 meters in length, started construction in May of 2015, and is expected to be completed in September of 2017. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Biggest water transit project ever benefits 100 million in China*
(People's Daily Online) 11:20, June 12, 2017






Two years after China opened an $80 billion mega tunnel to transfer water from the country's south to its parched north,* it has quenched the thirst of 100 million people - roughly the combined population of Germany plus the Netherlands* - mitigating an alarming water crisis and reaping rich economic dividends in 18 of China’s industrial, agricultural-powerhouse cities and capital Beijing.

*The 4,350-kilometer network of canals and tunnels— about the distance between the two coasts of America, conquered impossible wastewater challenges to pipe clean water along the route.* In the east line alone,* 426 costly clean-up schemes were carried out to reduce 85 percent of pollutants from entering the flow*: *seepage pits and tainted river basins were filtered; man-made wetlands laid; contaminated streams cut off; paper mills, chemical plants and more heavy polluters shut down or revamped; 510 planned projects involving $3 billion in investments bypassed for purposes of pollution control.*

On June 9, the South-to-North Water Diversion Project Construction Committee shared prominent figures relating to the massive project’s completion.

Since becoming operational in late 2014, the central line has ferried 8 billion cubic meters of water from southern China’s Yangtze River to Beijing, China’s political center with a population of 21.5 million but an average per capita quantity of water at 150 cu m, 1/14 of national average and 1/50 of world average, now its 73 percent of tap water in urban areas comes from the transit; Hebei, a mammoth water consumer as it produces China’s 1/5 raw steel and world’s 1/10; Henan, one of China’s top two grain producers since 2000, with a whopping 2016 output of 59 million tons; Tianjin, the only free-trade zone in northern China and a hi-tech manufacturing cluster.

Shandong, China’s 2nd largest wheat producer and 3rd most water-stressed province, with 1/6 the national average per capita quantity of water, has received 1.99 billion cubic meters of water from the east line, benefiting 40 million people.

Tough environmental measures ensure water quality, as all the diverted water safely qualifies as Grade III - the minimum standard for drinking water, also usable in aquatic breeding areas. *Water in the central line meets Grade II standards, with some samples approaching Grade I, the cleanest level and considered safe for nature reserves.* In Beijing, the hardness of water has dropped from 380 to 120 milligrams per liter since the imported water began to flow in, Beijing Waterworks Group determined.






The effects on nature have been amazing, too. *The water transit has prevented the exploitation of over 800 million cubic meters of underground water in the already-depleted north; in addition, as surface water filters into the ground, underground water levels in over-exploited areas of Beijing, Henan and Shandong have increased.* In 2016, for the first time in decades, Beijing's underground water level rebounded by 0.52 meters. In the same year, Shandong diverted 145 million cubic meters from the scheme to recharge its four lakes, effectively shoring up a vulnerable ecosystem.

In response to environmental concerns over the origin of the central leg of the project, Danjiangkou Reservoir, the central government on March 22 issued a $3 billion package for ecological remediation, planning a costly wastewater management system in addition to ecological risk control and water and soil conservation.

*With construction started in 2002 and estimated to require between 40 and 50 years to finish, the project is the world’s largest water-transfer project, unprecedented in the volume of water to be transferred, distance to be traveled and the population to be covered — 438 million residents scattered across 15 percent of China’s territory.*

The project has three sections: a 1,467-kilometer eastern line, which runs from the lower Yangtze River to Tianjin; the middle line, from Danjiangkou to Beijing; and a western line, which could someday link the headwaters of the Yangtze and Yellow Rivers across the high-altitude Qinghai-Tibetan Plateau. The western line remains largely conceptual at this time. 

@Han Patriot , @Shotgunner51 , @AndrewJin , @Jlaw , @Raphael et al.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

TaiShang said:


> *Biggest water transit project ever benefits 100 million in China*
> (People's Daily Online) 11:20, June 12, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two years after China opened an $80 billion mega tunnel to transfer water from the country's south to its parched north,* it has quenched the thirst of 100 million people - roughly the combined population of Germany plus the Netherlands* - mitigating an alarming water crisis and reaping rich economic dividends in 18 of China’s industrial, agricultural-powerhouse cities and capital Beijing.
> 
> *The 4,350-kilometer network of canals and tunnels— about the distance between the two coasts of America, conquered impossible wastewater challenges to pipe clean water along the route.* In the east line alone,* 426 costly clean-up schemes were carried out to reduce 85 percent of pollutants from entering the flow*: *seepage pits and tainted river basins were filtered; man-made wetlands laid; contaminated streams cut off; paper mills, chemical plants and more heavy polluters shut down or revamped; 510 planned projects involving $3 billion in investments bypassed for purposes of pollution control.*
> 
> On June 9, the South-to-North Water Diversion Project Construction Committee shared prominent figures relating to the massive project’s completion.
> 
> Since becoming operational in late 2014, the central line has ferried 8 billion cubic meters of water from southern China’s Yangtze River to Beijing, China’s political center with a population of 21.5 million but an average per capita quantity of water at 150 cu m, 1/14 of national average and 1/50 of world average, now its 73 percent of tap water in urban areas comes from the transit; Hebei, a mammoth water consumer as it produces China’s 1/5 raw steel and world’s 1/10; Henan, one of China’s top two grain producers since 2000, with a whopping 2016 output of 59 million tons; Tianjin, the only free-trade zone in northern China and a hi-tech manufacturing cluster.
> 
> Shandong, China’s 2nd largest wheat producer and 3rd most water-stressed province, with 1/6 the national average per capita quantity of water, has received 1.99 billion cubic meters of water from the east line, benefiting 40 million people.
> 
> Tough environmental measures ensure water quality, as all the diverted water safely qualifies as Grade III - the minimum standard for drinking water, also usable in aquatic breeding areas. *Water in the central line meets Grade II standards, with some samples approaching Grade I, the cleanest level and considered safe for nature reserves.* In Beijing, the hardness of water has dropped from 380 to 120 milligrams per liter since the imported water began to flow in, Beijing Waterworks Group determined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The effects on nature have been amazing, too. *The water transit has prevented the exploitation of over 800 million cubic meters of underground water in the already-depleted north; in addition, as surface water filters into the ground, underground water levels in over-exploited areas of Beijing, Henan and Shandong have increased.* In 2016, for the first time in decades, Beijing's underground water level rebounded by 0.52 meters. In the same year, Shandong diverted 145 million cubic meters from the scheme to recharge its four lakes, effectively shoring up a vulnerable ecosystem.
> 
> In response to environmental concerns over the origin of the central leg of the project, Danjiangkou Reservoir, the central government on March 22 issued a $3 billion package for ecological remediation, planning a costly wastewater management system in addition to ecological risk control and water and soil conservation.
> 
> *With construction started in 2002 and estimated to require between 40 and 50 years to finish, the project is the world’s largest water-transfer project, unprecedented in the volume of water to be transferred, distance to be traveled and the population to be covered — 438 million residents scattered across 15 percent of China’s territory.*
> 
> The project has three sections: a 1,467-kilometer eastern line, which runs from the lower Yangtze River to Tianjin; the middle line, from Danjiangkou to Beijing; and a western line, which could someday link the headwaters of the Yangtze and Yellow Rivers across the high-altitude Qinghai-Tibetan Plateau. The western line remains largely conceptual at this time.
> 
> @Han Patriot , @Shotgunner51 , @AndrewJin , @Jlaw , @Raphael et al.


The Western media keep on saying it's only water for Beijing. They seriously think Chinese are idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Han Patriot said:


> The Western media keep on saying it's only water for Beijing. They seriously think Chinese are idiots.


They have low IQ i've heard.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* Spiral sightseeing platform opened to public in China's Hunan *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-06-12 15:05:23_|_Editor: Xiang Bo_





Photo taken on June 12, 2017 shows the aerial view of the spiral sightseeing platform at the Meixi Lake in Changsha, capital of central China's Hunan Province. Made from 7,000 tonnes of steel, the spiral sightseeing platform is 35 meters high. This sightseeing platform was opened to the public on Sunday. (Xinhua/Long Hongtao)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Nanjing overpass an impressive sight from the air*
chinadaily.com.cn | 2017-06-14 08:01 







A bird's-eye view of Saihongqiao Overpass in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on June 11, 2017. The overpass, with total length of 10 kilometers, height of 23 meters and width of 39 meters, has 23 bridges interlaced off and on ramps.[Photo/VCG]





With a total investment of 1.2 billion yuan ($176.53 million), Saihongqiao Overpass is China's largest two-way overpass. [Photo/VCG]





When seen from above, Saihongqiao Overpass looks like colorful ribbons woven together, creating a beautiful urban landscape in this ancient city. [Photo/VCG]





The Saihongqiao Overpass is illuminated at night.[Photo/VCG]






A bird's-eye view of Saihongqiao Overpass in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on June 11, 2017.[Photo/VCG]






A bird's-eye view of Saihongqiao Overpass in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on June 11, 2017.[Photo/VCG]

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

14.5-km tunnel for 13 years (2008-2021), 
that is really rare for China's infrastructure industry....
Even Qinghai-Tibet Railway took shorter time

*Unprecedentedly complex tunnel construction *
*enters its final stage in Yunnan*

*When it comes to building infrastructure, China is among the fastest. However, the Dazhunshan Railway Tunnel, located in southwestern China’s Yunnan province, is famous for a different reason.






Started in 2008, construction of the bridge was originally scheduled to be finished in 2014. However, unexpected and complicated geographic conditions have dragged its pace down. With a total length of 14.5 kilometers, the tunnel has been described by some as the most challenging one ever built in China.

During its construction, intense pressure above the tunnel has often triggered floods and cave-ins, which can ruin engineers’ efforts in the blink of an eye. The overall volume of floods that have occurred is 150 million cubic meters, enough to fill Hangzhou's West Lake 15 times.






The work done to cross a water-rich fault called Yanziwo is a typical example of the difficulties workers have encountered. Compared to digging into a piece of tofu, the process of getting through the 156-meter-long fault took two years, and workers were forced to battle numerous mudslides. Engineers had to dig through 39 different kinds of rock, one of which reaches temperatures of 40 degrees Celsius; workers had to pause every two hours to cool down by sitting on ice cubes.

Dazhushan tunnel is a key connector of the Dali-Ruili Railway, also known as Darui Railway. Designed to run from Dali in central Yunnan to Ruili in southwestern Yunnan, Darui Railway is also an important component of the broader China-Myanmar railway project.






Construction of the tunnel is now entering its final stage. Jiang Dong, project manager from the China Rail First Group, expects Darui Railway to enter full service by 2021, as long as construction goes as planned from here on out. Once completed, it will take the train only seven minutes to run through the entire tunnel. 





















Rising to a tunnel's challenge*

When work began on the Dazhushan Tunnel, the plan was to finish it in five years. That was in 2008 - and construction crews are still digging.

Unexpected difficulties mean the 14.5-kilometer tunnel, a critical juncture on the Dali-Ruili Railway in Yunnan province, is now scheduled for completion in 2021, Xinhua News Agency reported.

The tunnel runs through six faults in the Hengduan Mountains on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau. It would have been beyond imagination to build on the earth fractures 20 years ago, said You Hongsheng, a spokesman for No 4 Company of China Railway First Group Co, which is digging the tunnel.

In August 2009, immediately after the first drilling began at one of the six fault lines, a 20-centimeter crack appeared in the operating face. The crack continued to widen as mudrock gushed out, filling a space 200 meters long and 6 meters high in about five hours.

"We failed to predict the fragility of the fault," said Jiang Dong, a construction manager at the site. "It is just like drilling into a piece of bean curd. The mudrock started to flow into the tunnel as we worked."

Jiang said the problem was later solved by building a wall to stop the mudrock flow and grouting the flow until it became solid. "Then we dug through the solid part to carry on with the project."

An estimated 140 million cubic meters of water have been pumped out of the tunnel over the past nine years of construction work.

In addition to the day-to-day operating challenges, the geologic complexity of the area where the tunnel is located has made working conditions extremely tough for workers.

In most parts of the construction site, it's quite humid, with the temperature in the hole at around 37 C. Workers had to alternate in two-hour shifts to continue through the day.

Some workers have left the project because of the rough working conditions and the extended construction time. Others, however, stayed put and were determined to hold their ground until the tunnel's completion.

Jiang said when he began working at the site his daughter was in second grade, and now she is in senior high school. He has been able to be home for just 20 days every year.

Wu Hao, 25, chose to stay with the project even though his father needed him in the family business.

"I need to prove myself in this project. How can I give up halfway?" Wu said.

When the Dali-Ruili Railway is complete, it will take a train just five minutes to run through the tunnel. Few passengers will know that it took 13 years to build.

@Godman @anant_s @Gibbs @Shotgunner51 @Han Patriot @GS Zhou et al

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> 14.5-km tunnel for 13 years (2008-2021),
> that is really rare for China's infrastructure industry....
> Even Qinghai-Tibet Railway took shorter time
> 
> *Unprecedentedly complex tunnel construction *
> *enters its final stage in Yunnan*
> 
> *When it comes to building infrastructure, China is among the fastest. However, the Dazhunshan Railway Tunnel, located in southwestern China’s Yunnan province, is famous for a different reason.
> 
> View attachment 403790
> 
> 
> Started in 2008, construction of the bridge was originally scheduled to be finished in 2014. However, unexpected and complicated geographic conditions have dragged its pace down. With a total length of 14.5 kilometers, the tunnel has been described by some as the most challenging one ever built in China.
> 
> During its construction, intense pressure above the tunnel has often triggered floods and cave-ins, which can ruin engineers’ efforts in the blink of an eye. The overall volume of floods that have occurred is 150 million cubic meters, enough to fill Hangzhou's West Lake 15 times.
> 
> View attachment 403791
> 
> 
> The work done to cross a water-rich fault called Yanziwo is a typical example of the difficulties workers have encountered. Compared to digging into a piece of tofu, the process of getting through the 156-meter-long fault took two years, and workers were forced to battle numerous mudslides. Engineers had to dig through 39 different kinds of rock, one of which reaches temperatures of 40 degrees Celsius; workers had to pause every two hours to cool down by sitting on ice cubes.
> 
> Dazhushan tunnel is a key connector of the Dali-Ruili Railway, also known as Darui Railway. Designed to run from Dali in central Yunnan to Ruili in southwestern Yunnan, Darui Railway is also an important component of the broader China-Myanmar railway project.
> 
> View attachment 403792
> 
> 
> Construction of the tunnel is now entering its final stage. Jiang Dong, project manager from the China Rail First Group, expects Darui Railway to enter full service by 2021, as long as construction goes as planned from here on out. Once completed, it will take the train only seven minutes to run through the entire tunnel.
> 
> View attachment 403793
> View attachment 403794
> View attachment 403796
> 
> View attachment 403797
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 403802
> 
> Rising to a tunnel's challenge*
> 
> When work began on the Dazhushan Tunnel, the plan was to finish it in five years. That was in 2008 - and construction crews are still digging.
> 
> Unexpected difficulties mean the 14.5-kilometer tunnel, a critical juncture on the Dali-Ruili Railway in Yunnan province, is now scheduled for completion in 2021, Xinhua News Agency reported.
> 
> The tunnel runs through six faults in the Hengduan Mountains on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau. It would have been beyond imagination to build on the earth fractures 20 years ago, said You Hongsheng, a spokesman for No 4 Company of China Railway First Group Co, which is digging the tunnel.
> 
> In August 2009, immediately after the first drilling began at one of the six fault lines, a 20-centimeter crack appeared in the operating face. The crack continued to widen as mudrock gushed out, filling a space 200 meters long and 6 meters high in about five hours.
> 
> "We failed to predict the fragility of the fault," said Jiang Dong, a construction manager at the site. "It is just like drilling into a piece of bean curd. The mudrock started to flow into the tunnel as we worked."
> 
> Jiang said the problem was later solved by building a wall to stop the mudrock flow and grouting the flow until it became solid. "Then we dug through the solid part to carry on with the project."
> 
> An estimated 140 million cubic meters of water have been pumped out of the tunnel over the past nine years of construction work.
> 
> In addition to the day-to-day operating challenges, the geologic complexity of the area where the tunnel is located has made working conditions extremely tough for workers.
> 
> In most parts of the construction site, it's quite humid, with the temperature in the hole at around 37 C. Workers had to alternate in two-hour shifts to continue through the day.
> 
> Some workers have left the project because of the rough working conditions and the extended construction time. Others, however, stayed put and were determined to hold their ground until the tunnel's completion.
> 
> Jiang said when he began working at the site his daughter was in second grade, and now she is in senior high school. He has been able to be home for just 20 days every year.
> 
> Wu Hao, 25, chose to stay with the project even though his father needed him in the family business.
> 
> "I need to prove myself in this project. How can I give up halfway?" Wu said.
> 
> When the Dali-Ruili Railway is complete, it will take a train just five minutes to run through the tunnel. Few passengers will know that it took 13 years to build.
> 
> @Godman @anant_s @Gibbs @Shotgunner51 @Han Patriot @GS Zhou et al



This is revolutionary and these workers are revolutionaries, in real sense. Long March, this time, for development.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> 14.5-km tunnel for 13 years (2008-2021),
> that is really rare for China's infrastructure industry....
> Even Qinghai-Tibet Railway took shorter time
> 
> *Unprecedentedly complex tunnel construction *
> *enters its final stage in Yunnan*
> 
> *When it comes to building infrastructure, China is among the fastest. However, the Dazhunshan Railway Tunnel, located in southwestern China’s Yunnan province, is famous for a different reason.
> 
> View attachment 403790
> 
> 
> Started in 2008, construction of the bridge was originally scheduled to be finished in 2014. However, unexpected and complicated geographic conditions have dragged its pace down. With a total length of 14.5 kilometers, the tunnel has been described by some as the most challenging one ever built in China.
> 
> During its construction, intense pressure above the tunnel has often triggered floods and cave-ins, which can ruin engineers’ efforts in the blink of an eye. The overall volume of floods that have occurred is 150 million cubic meters, enough to fill Hangzhou's West Lake 15 times.
> 
> View attachment 403791
> 
> 
> The work done to cross a water-rich fault called Yanziwo is a typical example of the difficulties workers have encountered. Compared to digging into a piece of tofu, the process of getting through the 156-meter-long fault took two years, and workers were forced to battle numerous mudslides. Engineers had to dig through 39 different kinds of rock, one of which reaches temperatures of 40 degrees Celsius; workers had to pause every two hours to cool down by sitting on ice cubes.
> 
> Dazhushan tunnel is a key connector of the Dali-Ruili Railway, also known as Darui Railway. Designed to run from Dali in central Yunnan to Ruili in southwestern Yunnan, Darui Railway is also an important component of the broader China-Myanmar railway project.
> 
> View attachment 403792
> 
> 
> Construction of the tunnel is now entering its final stage. Jiang Dong, project manager from the China Rail First Group, expects Darui Railway to enter full service by 2021, as long as construction goes as planned from here on out. Once completed, it will take the train only seven minutes to run through the entire tunnel.
> 
> View attachment 403793
> View attachment 403794
> View attachment 403796
> 
> View attachment 403797
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 403802
> 
> Rising to a tunnel's challenge*
> 
> When work began on the Dazhushan Tunnel, the plan was to finish it in five years. That was in 2008 - and construction crews are still digging.
> 
> Unexpected difficulties mean the 14.5-kilometer tunnel, a critical juncture on the Dali-Ruili Railway in Yunnan province, is now scheduled for completion in 2021, Xinhua News Agency reported.
> 
> The tunnel runs through six faults in the Hengduan Mountains on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau. It would have been beyond imagination to build on the earth fractures 20 years ago, said You Hongsheng, a spokesman for No 4 Company of China Railway First Group Co, which is digging the tunnel.
> 
> In August 2009, immediately after the first drilling began at one of the six fault lines, a 20-centimeter crack appeared in the operating face. The crack continued to widen as mudrock gushed out, filling a space 200 meters long and 6 meters high in about five hours.
> 
> "We failed to predict the fragility of the fault," said Jiang Dong, a construction manager at the site. "It is just like drilling into a piece of bean curd. The mudrock started to flow into the tunnel as we worked."
> 
> Jiang said the problem was later solved by building a wall to stop the mudrock flow and grouting the flow until it became solid. "Then we dug through the solid part to carry on with the project."
> 
> An estimated 140 million cubic meters of water have been pumped out of the tunnel over the past nine years of construction work.
> 
> In addition to the day-to-day operating challenges, the geologic complexity of the area where the tunnel is located has made working conditions extremely tough for workers.
> 
> In most parts of the construction site, it's quite humid, with the temperature in the hole at around 37 C. Workers had to alternate in two-hour shifts to continue through the day.
> 
> Some workers have left the project because of the rough working conditions and the extended construction time. Others, however, stayed put and were determined to hold their ground until the tunnel's completion.
> 
> Jiang said when he began working at the site his daughter was in second grade, and now she is in senior high school. He has been able to be home for just 20 days every year.
> 
> Wu Hao, 25, chose to stay with the project even though his father needed him in the family business.
> 
> "I need to prove myself in this project. How can I give up halfway?" Wu said.
> 
> When the Dali-Ruili Railway is complete, it will take a train just five minutes to run through the tunnel. Few passengers will know that it took 13 years to build.
> 
> @Godman @anant_s @Gibbs @Shotgunner51 @Han Patriot @GS Zhou et al


Really difficult terrain to work.
Kudos to workers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou

AndrewJin said:


> When it comes to building infrastructure, China is among the fastest. However, the Dazhunshan Railway Tunnel, located in southwestern China’s Yunnan province, is famous for a different reason.


this tunnel looks crazy!!

I'm not sure if we have serious plan on building the railway from Yunnan to Tibet. But if we have, I think we need to be prepared for countless tunnels like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> this tunnel looks crazy!!
> 
> I'm not sure if we have serious plan on building the railway from Yunnan to Tibet. But if we have, I think we need to be prepared for countless tunnels like this.


Prepare 2-3 decades for the entire line.
No region in the world is more geologically complicated than it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Hami section of Beijing-Xinjiang Highway expected to open at end of June*
(Xinhua) 15:55, June 19, 2017

Photo taken on June 18, 2017 shows the Hami section of Beijing-Xinjiang Highway in Hami, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. The Hami to Mingshui of Gansu section of Beijing-Xinjiang Highway was expected to open to traffic at the end of June. The open of Beijing-Xinjiang Highway will shorten a highway mileage of 1,000km from Beijing to Xinjiang. (Xinhua/Cai Zengle)




[URL='http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0619/c90000-9230397-3.html']

[/URL]
[URL='http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0619/c90000-9230397-3.html'][URL='http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0619/c90000-9230397-4.html']

[/URL][/URL]
[URL='http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0619/c90000-9230397-3.html'][URL='http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0619/c90000-9230397-4.html'][URL='http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0619/c90000-9230397-5.html']

[/URL][/URL][/URL]​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*2,540 km expressway will make Beijing and Urumqi closer*
(Ecns.cn) 09:29, June 20, 2017




An aerial view of the Beijing-Urumqi Expressway crossing through the Gobi desert in Ejin Banner, North China’s Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, May 25, 2017. The expressway passes through three deserts -- the Tengri, Badan Jaran and Ulan Buh.* With a total length of 2,450 kilometers, it will be the longest expressway passing through a desert in the world and shorten the road distance between Beijing and Urumqi, the capital of Northwest China’s Xinjiang Province, by 1,300 kilometers.* (Photo: China News Service/Xinhua)




An aerial view of the Beijing-Urumqi Expressway crossing through the Gobi desert in Ejin Banner, North China’s Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, May 25, 2017.





Technicians check a guardrail on the Beijing-Urumqi Expressway in Ejin Banner, North China’s Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, May 25, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GS Zhou

AndrewJin said:


> Prepare 2-3 decades for the entire line.
> No region in the world is more geologically complicated than it


Agree, the Yunan-Tibet line is no doubtfully the most difficult infrastructure project on this small plant. Before that, we can start to build the Sichuan-Tibet rail line firstly to deepen our experience & knowledge in this area.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*The very last county of Hunan Province without access to an expressway 
NOW, finally!
Yongshun-Jishou Provincial Expressway to open SOON!




*
*Another Central China province to achieve the goal of Every County Has Expressway!*
@GS Zhou @Han Patriot @TaiShang @jkroo et al











Mengdonghe Bridge Yongji is the highest span on the north-south *Longshan-Yongshun-Jishou expressway*. The 4-lane route is loaded with at least 10 beam bridges that exceed 100 meters in height making it one of Hunan's more impressive mountain highways.

The 268 meter span Mengdonghe arch bridge is located approximately 10 kilometers south of the Mengdonghe arch bridge on the Zhangjiajie expressway. Like all good "sequels", the newer Mengdonghe crossing is slightly larger with a span 13 meters longer then the 2013 original. The CFST concrete filled steel tubular span has a span configuration of 3x30+268+6x30 meters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Qijia Yellow River Bridge and Liujiaxia Bridge*
Yongjing County, Gansu Province, Northwest China

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*World’s longest road-rail bridge in SW China one step closer to completion*
(People's Daily Online) 16:29, June 28, 2017





​Yibin Jinsha River Railway Bridge, the world’s longest road-rail steel box arch bridge, was closed on the morning of June 28 in Yibin, Sichuan province.

The 1874.9-meter bridge adopts a double-layer structure, with a roadway on the lower layer and high-speed rail on the upper layer. Its main span is 336 meters long.

According to a local resident, after the bridge opens, it will only take him five minutes to cross the river instead of 30 minutes by boat.




The construction of the bridge by China Railway Major Bridge Engineering Group started in December 2013. It is a key project on the railway linking Sichuan’s capital Chengdu with Guiyang, the capital of Guizhou province. The Chengdu-Guiyang railway, which is expected to open in 2019, is the world’s first high-speed rail line within a mountainous region and is designed for a maximum speed of 250 kilometers per hour.

Once complete, the rail line will shorten travel times between Yibin and Chengdu from six hours to one hour and between Chengdu and Guiyang from 12 to three hours.










_An artist's rendition of the bridge




​




_​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* Main structure of world's longest cross-sea bridge finished *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-07-07 12:38:51_|_Editor: Song Lifang_





GUANGZHOU, July 7 (Xinhua) -- The main structure of world's longest cross-sea bridge linking Hong Kong, Zhuhai, and Macao was finished on Friday, bridge builders said.

It has taken seven years to build the bridge, which will be open to traffic at the end of the year, said Zhu Yongling, director of the management bureau of the bridge.

The main structure measures 29.6 kilometers, consisting of a 22.9-km bridge section and 6.7-km underground tunnel. The bridge's total length is 55 kilometers.

"The bridge has passed all engineering risks, and we will prepare it for public use in a few months," said Zhu.

Lin Ming, chief engineer of China Communications Construction Company Ltd., said they tackled great engineering challenges in building the bridge.

The Y-shaped bridge will cut travel time between Hong Kong and Zhuhai from three hours to just 30 minutes, further integrating cities in the Pearl River Delta, said Wei Dongqing, the management bureau's deputy Communist Party secretary.

It will create new space for the development of the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China's largest immersed tube under inland waterway opens to traffic *
New China TV
Published on Jul 7, 2017

China's largest immersed tube under an inland waterway opens to traffic. The 2,650-meter-long Honggu Tunnel in Nanchang, Jiangxi allows vehicles to pass through the Ganjiang River in three minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*World's longest desert highway opens to traffic *
By Wang Xuejing
2017-07-15 13:54 GMT+8



The last three sections of the world's longest desert highway opened to traffic on Saturday. 

The Beijing-Urumqi Expressway, with a total length of 2,540 kilometers, stretches from Beijing to Urumqi, the capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region.



The Hami section of Beijing-Urumqi Highway in Hami, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 18, 2017. /Xinhua Photo

It crosses through three Gobi deserts, the Tengri, Badan Jaran and Ulan Buh in northwest China.

The highway will shorten the road distance between Beijing and Urumqi by 1,300 kilometers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Yachihe Bridge in fog*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *World's longest desert highway opens to traffic *
> By Wang Xuejing
> 2017-07-15 13:54 GMT+8
> 
> 
> 
> The last three sections of the world's longest desert highway opened to traffic on Saturday.
> 
> The Beijing-Urumqi Expressway, with a total length of 2,540 kilometers, stretches from Beijing to Urumqi, the capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region.
> 
> 
> 
> The Hami section of Beijing-Urumqi Highway in Hami, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 18, 2017. /Xinhua Photo
> 
> It crosses through three Gobi deserts, the Tengri, Badan Jaran and Ulan Buh in northwest China.
> 
> The highway will shorten the road distance between Beijing and Urumqi by 1,300 kilometers.
> 
> View attachment 411473
> 
> View attachment 411474
> 
> View attachment 411477
> 
> View attachment 411475
> 
> View attachment 411476​


It will much ease the traffic jam on the old beijing-urumqi route via Silk Road Expressway.

*Driving in Northeast China
Hunchun–Ulanhot Expressway G12/Jilin section*










The *Hunchun–Ulanhot Expressway* (Chinese: 珲春—乌兰浩特高速公路), commonly referred to as the _Hunwu Expressway_ (Chinese: 珲乌高速公路) is a 926.22-kilometre-long expressway (575.53 mi) in the People's Republic of China that connects the cities of Hunchun, Jilin and Ulanhot, Inner Mongolia. The route parallels much of China National Highway 302.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*DRIVING IN THE WILD WEST*
*3724km G6 Beijing-Tibet National Expressway
Chaka-Golmud section on Qinghai-Tibet plateau

*










The *Beijing-Tibet Expressway* (Chinese: 北京－西藏高速公路; pinyin: _Běijīng－Xīzàng gāosù gōnglù_), commonly abbreviated to *Jingzang Expressway* (Chinese: 京藏高速), also known as *Beijing-Lhasa Expressway* (*Jingla Expressway*; Chinese: 京拉高速公路) or *China National Expressway 6*, is part of the Chinese national expressway network and is planned to connect the nation's capital, Beijing, to the capital of the Tibet Autonomous Region, Lhasa.

It passes through a total of seven China's administrative regions, including the Beijing municipality, the province of Hebei, the autonomous regions of Inner Mongolia and Ningxia, the provinces of Gansu and Qinghai, and finally the Tibet Autonomous Region.


Beijing-Golmud section in operation
Golmud-Lhasa section starts construction in 2016




@AViet @Godman @TaiShang @cirr @Götterdämmerung @terranMarine @PaklovesTurkiye et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pioneerfirst

China has invested heavily in infrastructure which has given its economy & companies boast, now their construction firms are getting huge contracts in other countries specially Asia & Africa. 
But the fact remains that some of these projects specially bullet trains are so expensive that Chinese themselves can't afford it.


----------



## AndrewJin

Pioneerfirst said:


> China has invested heavily in infrastructure which has given its economy & companies boast, now their construction firms are getting huge contracts in other countries specially Asia & Africa.
> But the fact remains that some of these projects specially bullet trains are so expensive that Chinese themselves can't afford it.


Not expensive for average Chinese, 4000 bullet trains per day.
Dunno where the "fact" comes from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pioneerfirst

AndrewJin said:


> Not expensive for average Chinese, 4000 bullet trains per day.
> Dunno where the "fact" comes from.


Chinese people while travelling from beijing to shinghai...... train was empty. I remember in 2014 that was more expensive as we pay for karachi to dubai flight.


----------



## AndrewJin

Pioneerfirst said:


> Chinese people while travelling from beijing to shinghai...... train was empty. I remember in 2014 that was more expensive as we pay for karachi to dubai flight.


Are you trolling here?
Beijing-Shanghai HSR is one of the few profitable HSRs in the world.
100 million passengers in 2014.
I beg you buy me karachi-dubai flight cheaper than a bullet train ticket of less than 80 dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pioneerfirst

AndrewJin said:


> Are you trolling here?
> Beijing-Shanghai HSR is one of the few profitable HSRs in the world，100 million passengers in 2014.
> I beg you buy me karachi-dubai flight cheaper than a bullet train ticket of less than 80 dollars.



No, I am not trolling sharing my experience what Chinese said to me. I bought ticket at 135 USD in 2014. 
I appreciate chinese development but common man life is not as good as infrastructure, same is in the most of the developing world.


----------



## AndrewJin

Pioneerfirst said:


> No, I am not trolling sharing my experience what Chinese said to me. I bought ticket at 135 USD in 2014.
> I appreciate chinese development but common man life is not as good as infrastructure, same is in the most of the developing world.


So 135 dollar is more expensive than 80 dollars?
Did that "Chinese" genuinely tell you Beijing-Shanghai HSR has annual ridership of over 100 MILLION?
Pls do not equate China to most developing countries, thanks, not even in the same living standards bracket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

Pioneerfirst said:


> No, I am not trolling sharing my experience what Chinese said to me. I bought ticket at 135 USD in 2014.
> I appreciate chinese development but common man life is not as good as infrastructure, same is in the most of the developing world.


135 USD is probably first class, otherwise its only 80 USD. I checked. In the long run, money invested in the railway tracks depreciate less than airplanes. Airlines right is now on parity with train because of cheap oil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> 135 USD is probably first class, otherwise its only 80 USD. I checked. In the long run, money invested in the railway tracks depreciate less than airplanes. Airlines right is now on parity with train because of cheap oil.


In Europe, bullet train tickets are more expensive than air tickets in most cases, talk about "empty" just go to their bullet trains.

But in China, on the contrary, bullet train tickets are cheaper than air tickets and bus tickets in Most cases. 
Standing tickets are a huge business for China Railway. 






Suzhou HSR Station








Newly opened Xining HSR Station, Qinghai Province, Northwest China

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pioneerfirst

AndrewJin said:


> So 135 dollar is more expensive than 80 dollars?
> Did that "Chinese" genuinely tell you Beijing-Shanghai HSR has annual ridership of over 100 MILLION?
> Pls do not equate China to most developing countries, thanks, not even in the same living standards bracket.
> 
> View attachment 415254



What you want to prove by showing these, I talk about experiences. I showed my appreciation for infrastructure already. offending anyone is not intended.Hire an English speaking guide in China you will hear of negative side, same every country has so there is no paradise on earth


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> In Europe, bullet train tickets are more expensive than air tickets in most cases, talk about "empty" just go to their bullet trains.
> 
> But in China, on the contrary, bullet train tickets are cheaper than air tickets and bus tickets in Most cases.
> Standing tickets are a huge business for China Railway.
> 
> View attachment 415258
> 
> 
> Suzhou HSR Station
> View attachment 415259
> View attachment 415260
> 
> 
> Newly opened Xining HSR Station, Qinghai Province, Northwest China
> View attachment 415261


Air flights are seldom empty because they frequently reschedule and oversold their seats. Remember the United Airlines? I don't think he knows the differences between train and airplanes policies.


----------



## Godman

Pioneerfirst said:


> No, I am not trolling sharing my experience what Chinese said to me. I bought ticket at 135 USD in 2014.
> I appreciate chinese development but common man life is not as good as infrastructure, same is in the most of the developing world.



You are talking about the first class
*Class and Ticket Price*



*G trains
(5-6 hours)* *Business Seats* CNY 1,748 3 seats in a row;
the sofa-like seats can be adjusted for passengers to lie flat.
*Sightseeing Seats* CNY 1,748 5 to 6 deluxe seats in the first car, just behind the cockpit.
*First Class Seats* CNY 933 4 seats in a row.
*Second Class Seats* CNY 553 5 seats in a row.

https://www.travelchinaguide.com/china-trains/beijing-shanghai-highspeed.htm

933 Yuan is is 138 USD
553 Yuan is 82 USD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Godman said:


> You are talking about the first class
> *Class and Ticket Price*
> 
> 
> 
> *G trains
> (5-6 hours)* *Business Seats* CNY 1,748 3 seats in a row;
> the sofa-like seats can be adjusted for passengers to lie flat.
> *Sightseeing Seats* CNY 1,748 5 to 6 deluxe seats in the first car, just behind the cockpit.
> *First Class Seats* CNY 933 4 seats in a row.
> *Second Class Seats* CNY 553 5 seats in a row.
> 
> https://www.travelchinaguide.com/china-trains/beijing-shanghai-highspeed.htm
> 
> 933 Yuan is is 138 USD
> 553 Yuan is 82 USD


90+% seats are second class, comfortable enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

AndrewJin said:


> *DRIVING IN THE WILD WEST*
> *3724km G6 Beijing-Tibet National Expressway
> Chaka-Golmud section on Qinghai-Tibet plateau
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 415184
> 
> 
> The *Beijing-Tibet Expressway* (Chinese: 北京－西藏高速公路; pinyin: _Běijīng－Xīzàng gāosù gōnglù_), commonly abbreviated to *Jingzang Expressway* (Chinese: 京藏高速), also known as *Beijing-Lhasa Expressway* (*Jingla Expressway*; Chinese: 京拉高速公路) or *China National Expressway 6*, is part of the Chinese national expressway network and is planned to connect the nation's capital, Beijing, to the capital of the Tibet Autonomous Region, Lhasa.
> 
> It passes through a total of seven China's administrative regions, including the Beijing municipality, the province of Hebei, the autonomous regions of Inner Mongolia and Ningxia, the provinces of Gansu and Qinghai, and finally the Tibet Autonomous Region.
> 
> 
> Beijing-Golmud section in operation
> Golmud-Lhasa section starts construction in 2016
> View attachment 415183
> 
> @AViet @Godman @TaiShang @cirr @Götterdämmerung @terranMarine @PaklovesTurkiye et al



Thanks for tagging me, dear. U guys are crazy at infrastructure. 

Is Shanghai also connected with Tibet through highways/railway? How many visitors Tibet receive from within China? 

And what about infrastructure in western region of China? Do you have photos of that too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Is Shanghai also connected with Tibet through highways/railway? How many visitors Tibet receive from within China?


Shanghai and Tibet is connected with both railway and highway.

I made a check on the navigation APP. If you wanna drive Shanghai to Lhasa, the 4,072km long route will cost you 62hr and 20min (a none-stop driving). This is an estimation only, the real time spending will be much longer than that, because you anyway need rest/sleep.







I believe Andrew @AndrewJin can give you more information around.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

GS Zhou said:


> Shanghai and Tibet is connected with both railway and highway.
> 
> I made a check on the navigation APP. If you wanna drive Shanghai to Lhasa, the 4,072km long route will cost you 62hr and 20min (a none-stop driving). This is an estimation only, the real time spending will be much longer than that, because you anyway need rest/sleep.
> View attachment 415290
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Andrew @AndrewJin can give you more information around.



Thanks...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Godman said:


> You are talking about the first class
> *Class and Ticket Price*
> 
> 
> 
> *G trains
> (5-6 hours)* *Business Seats* CNY 1,748 3 seats in a row;
> the sofa-like seats can be adjusted for passengers to lie flat.
> *Sightseeing Seats* CNY 1,748 5 to 6 deluxe seats in the first car, just behind the cockpit.
> *First Class Seats* CNY 933 4 seats in a row.
> *Second Class Seats* CNY 553 5 seats in a row.
> 
> https://www.travelchinaguide.com/china-trains/beijing-shanghai-highspeed.htm
> 
> 933 Yuan is is 138 USD
> 553 Yuan is 82 USD


Your data is accurate.
There is also difference between 200-250km/h D trains and 300-350km/h G trains.
In addition, some lines in Western China are cheaper, some lines in Southeast China are more expensive.

In my hometown in Central China, taking 200-250km/h intercity to cities within the province is more popular than taking long-distance coach. A 300km journey on 200-250km/h trains connecting the biggest two cities in the province costs 84.5yuan (2nd class) and 102.5 yuan (1st class), that's 13 dollars and 15 dollars. 68 services daily. Bus used to cost 150 yuan, now prices have plummeted to less than 100yuan, but nobody is willing to waste 4 hours!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Expressway opens on permafrost of Qinghai-Tibet Plateau *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-08-01 15:39:50_|_Editor: An_





XINING, Aug. 1 (Xinhua) -- An expressway opened Tuesday on the permafrost of Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, the world's highest plateau.

The 634.8-km expressway section, which connects Gonghe County with the city of Yushu in northwest China's Qinghai Province, was built at an average altitude of over 4,000 meters.

Up to 36 percent of the road is built on permafrost that could become unstable due to temperature changes caused by vehicles.

Advanced technology was developed to keep the ground surface stable for the construction and operation of the expressway, said Niu Jiangzhong, from the Electrical Engineering Co., Ltd. of China Railway 12th Bureau Group.

Construction of the road took over six years, at a total cost of nearly 27 billion yuan (4 billion U.S. dollars).

To protect the local environment, vegetation was removed during construction and later replanted along the roadside.

The expressway has shortened the travel time between the provincial capital Xining and Yushu from 12 to just eight hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Thanks for tagging me, dear. U guys are crazy at infrastructure.
> 
> Is Shanghai also connected with Tibet through highways/railway? How many visitors Tibet receive from within China?
> 
> And what about infrastructure in western region of China? Do you have photos of that too?


Western China is a bloody huge region, economically a two-trillion dollar economy growing at 7-8% annually.
Did you refer to those border provinces? Some province like Sichuan is also in Western China but not really a province with international borders.

*West to the red line is high-speed railways in Western China





West to the red line is expressway network in Western China
(only national expressways shown)





Expressway in Xinjiang





Urban roads in Urumqi, capital of Xinjiang





Expressway over Tianshan Mountains





This is the G56 expressway under construction back in 2016 (now open)
The Yunnan Province section, near China-Burma border.





Expressways in Guizhou Province, Southwest China, poorest province in China





Expressways in Shannxi Province, Northwest China





Newly opened Xining Railway Station on Qinghai-Tibet plateau
serving Silk Road HSR and Qinghai-Tibet railway








Another newly opened railway station in Lanzhou City, the capital of Gansu Province, one of the poorest provinces in China





A regular bullet train service between Lanzhou and Urumqi in Northwest China*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nan Yang

JSCh said:


> *World's longest desert highway opens to traffic *
> By Wang Xuejing
> 2017-07-15 13:54 GMT+8
> 
> 
> 
> The last three sections of the world's longest desert highway opened to traffic on Saturday.
> 
> The Beijing-Urumqi Expressway, with a total length of 2,540 kilometers, stretches from Beijing to Urumqi, the capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region.
> 
> 
> 
> The Hami section of Beijing-Urumqi Highway in Hami, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 18, 2017. /Xinhua Photo
> 
> It crosses through three Gobi deserts, the Tengri, Badan Jaran and Ulan Buh in northwest China.
> 
> The highway will shorten the road distance between Beijing and Urumqi by 1,300 kilometers.
> 
> View attachment 411473
> 
> View attachment 411474
> 
> View attachment 411477
> 
> View attachment 411475
> 
> View attachment 411476​


Building anything in a Shifting sand desert is almost impossible. Only China can do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*Dali to Lincang Railway 2017大临铁路*

*



*
*Wenchuan to Ma'erkang Expressway 2016汶马高速公路二零一六年*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Is Shanghai also connected with Tibet through highways/railway?


There is a daily train service from Shanghai to Lhasa, 4373km, 47h10min
Alterantively, take high-speed train to Lanzhou City (the one I mentioned in my previous reply), 2077km, 10hours, 6:17-16:55
Then transfer at the same station to Qinghai-Tibet Railway, 6 daily, 2188km, 23 hours.

In terms of road transport, now one can drive on the expressway from Shanghai all the way to the edge of Qinghai-Tibet plateau in Sichuan Province, then the rest of the journey will be on 318 national highway.
An expressway parallel to 318 highway is underway, with the opening section soon to be finished.
I think it will take us another 2-3 decades to finish the entire route, bloody difficult.

The first section on the edge of Tibetan plateau









No project in China's history is more difficult than this....possibly the human history
2-3 decades?.....I am not confident.

The following is the highway 318.....3-5km above the sea level
I hope I could one day in my life drive on the new expressway......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@AndrewJin I got what I desired...Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> How many visitors Tibet receive from within China?


http://www.xizang.gov.cn/xzly/lydt/201703/t20170310_122493.html

2016 data:

Total tourists (no matter what kind of purpose) 23 million including 329k foreigners.
Total tourist revenue was 33 billion yuan.
246 hotels with stars, 448 family guesthouses with stars
244 travel agencies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

AndrewJin said:


> http://www.xizang.gov.cn/xzly/lydt/201703/t20170310_122493.html
> 
> 2016 data:
> 
> Total tourists (no matter what kind of purpose) 23 million including 329k foreigners.
> Total tourist revenue was 33 billion yuan.
> 246 hotels with stars, 448 family guesthouses with stars
> 244 travel agencies



I have one Chinese friend in Changzhou...I will surely go to China one day...Thanks, buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*World's second big-span steel beam suspension bridge to open to traffic*
CGTN | Updated: 2017-08-16 10:17

















The 2,390-meter-long Dongting Lake Bridge on the Hangzhou-Ruili expressway is closed on Tuesday morning, indicating that the construction of the trunkline connecting east and southwest China is completed and will soon to open to traffic.[Photo/people.cn]

The 2,390-meter-long Dongting Lake Bridge on the Hangzhou-Ruili expressway was closed on Tuesday morning, indicating that the construction of the trunkline connecting east and southwest China is completed and will soon to open to traffic.

The double-tower, double-span asymmetrical structure, with the main span measuring 1,480 meters, is the world's second big-span steel beam suspension bridge.

"It has such a big span because we have to reserve a place nearby for a navigation hub and a dam that will guarantee both electricity generation and navigation," said Chen Guoping, the general manager of the Dongting Lake Bridge Construction and Development Co. Ltd.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* 1st steel truss girder of Pingtan cross-strait highway-railway bridge installed *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-08-22 17:17:24_|_Editor: An_










Photo taken on Aug. 22, 2017 shows the Pingtan cross-strait highway-railway bridge under construction and a floating crane in southeast China's Fujian Province. A ceremony was held Tuesday to celebrate successful installation of the first steel truss girder of the 16.34-kilometer-long bridge linking Songxia Township of Changle and Pingtan Island. With the weight of about 1,350 tonnes, the girder is 80 meters long and 35.5 meters wide. (Xinhua/Lin Shanchuan) 





*China makes big stride in building world's longest cross-strait road-rail bridge*


New China TV 
Published on Aug 23, 2017

China has reported major progress in building the world's longest cross-strait road-rail bridge. Pingtan bridge, which sits in southeast China's Fujian, has its first steel truss installed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> * 1st steel truss girder of Pingtan cross-strait highway-railway bridge installed *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-08-22 17:17:24_|_Editor: An_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 420544​Photo taken on Aug. 22, 2017 shows the Pingtan cross-strait highway-railway bridge under construction and a floating crane in southeast China's Fujian Province. A ceremony was held Tuesday to celebrate successful installation of the first steel truss girder of the 16.34-kilometer-long bridge linking Songxia Township of Changle and Pingtan Island. With the weight of about 1,350 tonnes, the girder is 80 meters long and 35.5 meters wide. (Xinhua/Lin Shanchuan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *China makes big stride in building world's longest cross-strait road-rail bridge*
> 
> 
> New China TV
> Published on Aug 23, 2017
> 
> China has reported major progress in building the world's longest cross-strait road-rail bridge. Pingtan bridge, which sits in southeast China's Fujian, has its first steel truss installed.


This island will attract lots of investments from Taiwan Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China has longest expressway network in the world*

Source:Globaltimes.cn Published: 2017/8/29

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *China has longest expressway network in the world*
> 
> Source:Globaltimes.cn Published: 2017/8/29


What a crazy ten years!

*China has 130,000 km of highways, the most in the world*

China now has over 130,000 kilometers of highways nationwide, according to an official census on the country’s expressways. That’s enough to go around the globe more than three times.

Every year since 2011, another 10,000 kilometers has been added to the network. And China now has the world’s largest highway system.

The Jinggang’ao Expressway, which links Beijing to Hong Kong and Macao, is the country’s busiest highway. Every day some 140,000 tons of cargo travels this road and it’s the country’s No 1 expressway for congestion.

It makes sense, as the area around Beijing also has one of the country’s most vibrant economies.

“If you look closely, it’s obvious that highways contribute a lot to the regional economy. The busiest sections, with their traffic, and load capacity, show economic hubs are often linked with highway systems,” said Liu Fang from China Academy of Transportation Sciences.

That’s why China continues to add more pavements. 

The Yanhuang Expressway, which runs 800 kilometers along the Yellow River, will open to traffic soon. 

“We have very high hopes for the highway’s opening. There will be so many more tourists here. We can sell them dates and introduce them to scenic spots along the route. Our investment will definitely pay off,” said Zhang Tianxiao, a travel agency manager.

The Chinese saying may still hold true after all: Want to get rich? You have to first build a road.
















Crazy expressway network 
between Wuhan／Zhengzhou in Central China and Xi'an in Western China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GS Zhou

AndrewJin said:


> What a crazy ten years!


the expanded expressway network is crucial to the boom of the Chinese car market. Otherwise it is hard to imagine the car market in China could grow from less than 1 million units a year to over 23 million units a year in less than two decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> the expanded expressway network is crucial to the boom of the Chinese car market. Otherwise it is hard to imagine the car market in China could grow from less than 1 million units a year to over 23 million units a year in less than two decades.
> View attachment 422302


It makes perfect sense....
And if you just look at China east to Tengchong-Mohe line, where 90% Chinese live, the density there is way higher than most developed countries. 
It it indeed an achievement.

But, some very populous regions in China need more investment, such as Shandong, Hunan.
To connect every county with controlled-access expressways (excluding some very remote counties in Western China with merely thousands of people) is a must for every province.

Until now, provinces that have achieved such goal including:
Eastern China: Jiangsu
Southern China: Guangdong, Fujian
Central China: Henan, Jiangxi
Western China: Guizhou
Northern China: Liaoning

Guizhou, the poorest province in China, is one of the first to achieve this goal.





It's a shame in my province the time has been delayed to 2020 (every county has expressway, every city has high-speed railway). 

Highest expressway in my province.....







PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I have one Chinese friend in Changzhou...I will surely go to China one day...Thanks, buddy.


Welcome buddy!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Man-made marvel! Tremendous 8-lane highway tunnel complex near completion*


New China TV 
Published on Sep 2, 2017

Man-made marvel! Tremendous 8-lane highway tunnel complex near completion in Jinan, China. The tunnels will open to traffic by the end of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Ecological investment soars on plateau's highway project*

By HOU LIQIANG | China Daily | Updated: 2017-09-07 09:20





A 1,086-meter bridge near Nyingchi－part of the Lhasa-Nyingchi highway－has been open to traffic since September 2015. [Photo by HOU LIQIANG/CHINA DAILY]


Investment in ecological restoration and protection along a 96-kilometer stretch of the Lhasa-Nyingchi highway has hit 440 million yuan ($67.2 million), almost nine times the originally planned amount, an official said.

While the construction company invested 170 million yuan, the majority of the work was outsourced to special environmental protection companies, according to Song Xiancai, head of the planning and contract section of Nyingchi prefecture in the Tibet autonomous region.

The highway section, along with another 63 kilometers near Lhasa, opened to traffic in September 2015 after 28 months of construction.

All 15 camps for construction workers, as well as all ground disturbed by stockpiles of construction materials, along the Nyingchi section have been restored and planted with grass and trees, Song said.

Nyingchi, which sits at an altitude of about 3,000 meters in southwestern Tibet, is the first stop for many tourists to the region. Many consider it a perfect transfer station where they can adapt to the altitude before heading to Lhasa's even thinner air.

More than 28 local varieties of trees, covering 194 hectares, have been planted along the highway, so that tourists can enjoy diverse plant species, said Zhao Qing, a Nyingchi forestry official.

Among the trees planted were Paeonia ludlowii－literally translated as big yellow-flowered peony－and Tibetan cypress, both of which are State-protected plants, he added.

"We also took local people's interests into consideration and planted a lot of fruit trees. They will be able to pick the fruit when it's ready," Zhao said.

The government encouraged local people to work on the project, or to supply construction materials such as sand or stone.

The total length of the four-lane Lhasa-Nyingchi highway is 409 kilometers. Its total cost is estimated at 32.9 billion yuan. In addition to two tunnels, all the other sections of the toll-free highway were completed in June.

The finished project, which is expected to open to traffic in April, will shorten the journey between Nyingchi and Lhasa to five hours from the current eight.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2017-09/07/content_31670523.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Ecological investment soars on plateau's highway project*
> 
> By HOU LIQIANG | China Daily | Updated: 2017-09-07 09:20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 1,086-meter bridge near Nyingchi－part of the Lhasa-Nyingchi highway－has been open to traffic since September 2015. [Photo by HOU LIQIANG/CHINA DAILY]
> 
> 
> Investment in ecological restoration and protection along a 96-kilometer stretch of the Lhasa-Nyingchi highway has hit 440 million yuan ($67.2 million), almost nine times the originally planned amount, an official said.
> 
> While the construction company invested 170 million yuan, the majority of the work was outsourced to special environmental protection companies, according to Song Xiancai, head of the planning and contract section of Nyingchi prefecture in the Tibet autonomous region.
> 
> The highway section, along with another 63 kilometers near Lhasa, opened to traffic in September 2015 after 28 months of construction.
> 
> All 15 camps for construction workers, as well as all ground disturbed by stockpiles of construction materials, along the Nyingchi section have been restored and planted with grass and trees, Song said.
> 
> Nyingchi, which sits at an altitude of about 3,000 meters in southwestern Tibet, is the first stop for many tourists to the region. Many consider it a perfect transfer station where they can adapt to the altitude before heading to Lhasa's even thinner air.
> 
> More than 28 local varieties of trees, covering 194 hectares, have been planted along the highway, so that tourists can enjoy diverse plant species, said Zhao Qing, a Nyingchi forestry official.
> 
> Among the trees planted were Paeonia ludlowii－literally translated as big yellow-flowered peony－and Tibetan cypress, both of which are State-protected plants, he added.
> 
> "We also took local people's interests into consideration and planted a lot of fruit trees. They will be able to pick the fruit when it's ready," Zhao said.
> 
> The government encouraged local people to work on the project, or to supply construction materials such as sand or stone.
> 
> The total length of the four-lane Lhasa-Nyingchi highway is 409 kilometers. Its total cost is estimated at 32.9 billion yuan. In addition to two tunnels, all the other sections of the toll-free highway were completed in June.
> 
> The finished project, which is expected to open to traffic in April, will shorten the journey between Nyingchi and Lhasa to five hours from the current eight.
> 
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2017-09/07/content_31670523.htm


Waiting for Beijing-Tibet Expressway's final section

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China opens world's highest road tunnel *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-09-26 18:54:52_|_Editor: Zhou Xin_





CHENGDU, Sept. 26 (Xinhua) -- The world's highest road tunnel opened to traffic in southwest China's Sichuan Province on Tuesday, 15 years after the project was started.

The project, which cuts through Chola Mountain on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, consists of a 7-km tunnel and more than 5 km of auxiliary roads.

In Tibetan, the name Chola means mountains so high that eagles cannot fly over them. The peak stands at 6,168 meters above sea level and is covered with snow eight months of the year.

The tunnel is located above 4,000 meters. Its length, the thin air and low temperatures at that altitude all contributed to the complexity of the construction, said Wei Yanqing, chief designer of the tunnel.

A feasibility study started in 2002 and it took eight years for experts to finalize a plan before construction began in 2012.

The project cost about 1.28 billion yuan (196,900 U.S. dollars), according to Wang Qiang, head of the transport bureau in the Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture of Garze, which administrates the project area.

He said the two-way tunnel has a speed limit of 40 kph and takes around 10 minutes to pass through.

Previously vehicles spent more than two hours driving around the mountain on a road threatened by landslides, blizzards and slippery ice, he said.












​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Another tunnel (Mount Erlang tunnel) along Ya'an-Kangding expressway also through today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

*World's deepest high-speed railway station under the Great Wall*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Double-deck bridge on Yangtze achieves milestone*
(Chinadaily.com.cn) 08:30, September 27, 2017






_The Yangsigang Yangtze River Bridge is under construction. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]_

The anchorage of Yangsigang Yangtze River Bridge on the south bank in Wuhan, capital of Central China's Hubei province, was completed on Sept 24, *marking a breakthrough in the world's longest double-deck highway suspension bridge.*

The main bridge is 1,700 meters long and 33 meters wide with 12 lanes in two directions and two decks.






_The Yangsigang Yangtze River Bridge is under construction. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]_

The upper and lower decks are both 6 lanes with designed speed at 80 and 60 kilometers/hour separately. Besides, pedestrian passageway, non-motorized vehicle lane and sightseeing and leisure area are designed, which makes it the world's most functional bridge.

As an important river-crossing tunnel in the west of the second loop line in Wuhan city, the 10th Yangtze River Bridge connects Hanyang and Wuchang districts which are two of three famous towns in Wuhan.

Located at the upstream of Wuhan Yangtze River Bridge, the bridge is between Yingwuzhou Yangtze River Bridge and Baishazhou Yangtze River Bridge. The construction of the bridge is expected to be completed and open to traffic in 2019.






_An artist's impression of the Yangsigang Yangtze River Bridge. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shadows888

AndrewJin said:


> What a crazy ten years!
> 
> *China has 130,000 km of highways, the most in the world*
> 
> China now has over 130,000 kilometers of highways nationwide, according to an official census on the country’s expressways. That’s enough to go around the globe more than three times.
> 
> Every year since 2011, another 10,000 kilometers has been added to the network. And China now has the world’s largest highway system.
> 
> The Jinggang’ao Expressway, which links Beijing to Hong Kong and Macao, is the country’s busiest highway. Every day some 140,000 tons of cargo travels this road and it’s the country’s No 1 expressway for congestion.
> 
> It makes sense, as the area around Beijing also has one of the country’s most vibrant economies.
> 
> “If you look closely, it’s obvious that highways contribute a lot to the regional economy. The busiest sections, with their traffic, and load capacity, show economic hubs are often linked with highway systems,” said Liu Fang from China Academy of Transportation Sciences.
> 
> That’s why China continues to add more pavements.
> 
> The Yanhuang Expressway, which runs 800 kilometers along the Yellow River, will open to traffic soon.
> 
> “We have very high hopes for the highway’s opening. There will be so many more tourists here. We can sell them dates and introduce them to scenic spots along the route. Our investment will definitely pay off,” said Zhang Tianxiao, a travel agency manager.
> 
> The Chinese saying may still hold true after all: Want to get rich? You have to first build a road.
> 
> View attachment 422041
> 
> 
> View attachment 422042
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy expressway network
> between Wuhan／Zhengzhou in Central China and Xi'an in Western China.
> View attachment 422043



Best thing is China uses all concrete for the expressways. In the USA it's asphalt because its cheaper than concrete but concrete have longer lifespan and require less maintenance.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Bridge with largest arch span in China completes connection*


CGTN
Published on Sep 27, 2017

A bridge with the largest arch span in China, the Nandu River Grand Bridge, completed its connection when its two parts were joined smoothly on Monday in Hefeng county of central China's Hubei Province. The Nandu River Grand Bridge is a deck and box-arch bridge built with reinforced concrete.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

*Tibet Today 《还看今朝》西藏篇*





Published on Sep 29, 2017

00:28:38-00:30:56 *Zangmu Railway Bridge*

Zangmu Railway Bridge 藏木雅鲁藏布江双线特大桥
Jiachazhen, Tibet, China
90 meters high; 430 meter span
Completion schedule: 2019







*Zangmu Railway Bridge is the showcase bridge structure on the high speed line between Lhasa and Linzhi in mountainous Tibet.* The main arch span of 430 meters will rank among the 15 longest arch spans in the world. Among railway-only arch spans, Zangmu will rank fourth only behind the Nujiang, Beipanjiang Qinglong and Xijiang Railway Bridges. Among CFST (Concrete Filled Steel Tubular) bridges, Zangmu is the largest ever used for a railway span. Once the arch is closed, concrete is pumped into the main arch rib tubes from the bottom up. Once hardened, the concrete solidifies and stiffens the arch, improving the compressive strength of the entire structure.






Since the main span of Zangmu is wedged between two steep mountain slopes, the arch sections will be lowered into place via one of the longest span highlines ever used for the construction of a bridge with a distance between cable anchorages of approximately 940 meters. *The Yarlung Tsangpo River is the longest and largest waterway in Tibet, eventually feeding into the famous Brahmaputra River* and is often named the Tsangpo-Brahmaputra when referring to the whole 2,900 kilometer long river. The Zangmu Railway Bridge crossing is over a reservoir created from a downstream dam and the height estimate of 90 meters is to the old river level.






*More beautiful pictures:*
http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Zangmu_Railway_Bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

Pioneerfirst said:


> China has invested heavily in infrastructure which has given its economy & companies boast, now their construction firms are getting huge contracts in other countries specially Asia & Africa.
> But the fact remains that some of these projects specially bullet trains are so expensive that Chinese themselves can't afford it.


Just to share some brief info of my personal experiences with the China's trains as a foreign visitor to China:

-rode on Taiyuan (Shanxi) - Beijing HSR in summer 2017 - departure morning/before noon; weekday - train was full

-rode on Beijing - Shanghai HSR in summer 2016 - departure morning/before noon; weekday - train was full

-rode on Lhasa (Tibet) - Xining (Qinghai) Train (non-HSR but the famous special high-altitude train) in summer 2014 - departure morning/before noon; weekday - train was full

I like to walk around across the train compartments to take pictures and to get some exposure of the different classes and to have some observations on the passengers in general and the train's design and equipment... thus I can tell.

And here are some handy video links with English commentary that I collected from the recent published videos on the new Fuxing trains etc, just look around for the general impressions:

LIVE: On board the world’s fastest bullet train! China launches Fuxing bullet trains which run consistently at the speed of 350 km/h between Beijing and Shanghai.





LIVE: China raises speed of its bullet trains back to 350 kph. Join us for a trip on Fuxing high-speed trains from Shanghai to Beijing.





Watch how long a two-euro coin can balance on a Fuxing train traveling at a steady speed of 350 kph.
China has restored the maximum speed of bullet trains on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway to 350 kph, six years after it was reduced to 300 kph.





LIVE: Lanzhou-Chongqing railway fully opens to traffic. The 855 km railway is seen as a strategic trunk line connecting the northwest and southwest of China. It's expected to facilitate development in the region and boost China's trade with countries along the "Belt and Road" routes.





And surely there are many video clips even made by foreigners about the China's HSR in youtube... you may dig around.

I believe the personal opinion of your Chinese friend was quite subjective and was miles away from accurately depicted the HSR growth, people's acceptance & approval and its popularity in China!

Personally I love to take HSR than airplane; I hate all the strict restrictions in the airplanes; all kinds of hassles incl. delays, and when it's the typhoon season one will esp. appreciate taking trains with the crazy delays faced by airplanes and the narrow seating places in economy class; but I can only dream of such HSR services in the place where I live... and don't think will be able to enjoy such services domestically in my lifetime

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

samsara said:


> Among railway-only arch spans, Zangmu will rank fourth only behind the Nujiang, Beipanjiang Qinglong and Xijiang Railway Bridges.



Basically, it will race against other China-made projects .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

To everybody here thanks for sharing. As a petrolhead I love miles of tarmac and pedal down chasing the horizon. I love the roads, the scenery in China and will have to do a roadtrip in China at some point. I did Europe this year. I hope these networks one day link up with Pakistan and we can drive as easily as we can in Europe across the borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* Tibet opens Lhasa-Nyingchi expressway *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-10-01 13:27:40_|_Editor: liuxin_





LHASA, Oct. 1 (Xinhua) -- An expressway opened Sunday linking Lhasa and Nyingchi, the two major cities and tourist attractions in Tibet Autonomous Region.

The 409-km toll-free expressway cuts Lhasa- Nyingchi travel time from eight to five hours at a speed limit of 80 km per hour. The construction cost 38 billion yuan (5.8 billion U.S. dollars), according to the local government.

Heavy trucks are temporarily banned from using the expressway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*New highway opens to traffic for China’s only Salar Autonomous County *
2017-10-09 08:58 GMT+8

A highway linking Xunhua Salar Autonomous County to the Longwuxia Gorge in Qinghai, formally opened to traffic on Sunday, becoming the first highway in the county. /Chinanews Photo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *New highway opens to traffic for China’s only Salar Autonomous County *
> 2017-10-09 08:58 GMT+8
> 
> A highway linking Xunhua Salar Autonomous County to the Longwuxia Gorge in Qinghai, formally opened to traffic on Sunday, becoming the first highway in the county. /Chinanews Photo
> 
> View attachment 430265
> 
> View attachment 430266
> 
> View attachment 430267​


Expressway to 99% counties!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Expressway to 99% counties!!!



The vital arteries of China's economy and development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Yeah, no road no economic activity no development 


TaiShang said:


> The vital arteries of China's economy and development.



*Yichang Yangtze River Bridge*
*Yichang City, Central China
G50 Shanghai-Chongqing Expressway*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China's highway, high-speed railway bridges reach new high*
Xinhua, November 6, 2017

China has built *more than 800,000 highway bridges, and over 10,000 km of high-speed railway bridges*, state transport authorities said Sunday.

*There were 805,300 highway bridges across China at the end of 2016*, Zhou Wei, chief engineer from the Ministry of Transport, said at an international bridge expo being held in *Wuhan*, capital of central China's Hubei Province.

*Of the world's top 10 cable-stayed, suspension, arch and beam bridges with the longest main spans, seven, six, six and five are in China respectively*, according to Zhou.

China had completed 22,000 km of high-speed railway lines as of last year, and bridges accounted for over 50 percent of that length, said Yan Hexiang, director of the technology and law division of the National Railway Administration.

*The total length of China's high-speed rail will reach 38,000 km by 2025, and 45,000 km by 2030*, he said.

There are also 135 bridges crossing the main course of the Yangtze River, the world's third and Asia's longest river, 32 of which are under construction, said Liu Ziming, president of China Zhongtie Major Bridge Engineering Group.

http://china.org.cn/business/2017-11/06/content_41851783.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

*China has built more than 800,000 highway bridges*
TECH & SCI - Wang Xueying
2017-11-06 12:10 GMT+8






*China has built more than 800,000 highway bridges and the total length of China’s high-speed railway bridges has already been over 10,000 km, state transport authorities said Sunday. Bridges have been another new sign for the rapid development of Chinese construction.*

*By the end of 2016, there were 805,300 highway bridges across China, according to Zhou Wei, chief engineer from the Ministry of Transport, at the China (Wuhan) International Bridge Industry Expo in central China's Hubei Province.*





_Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge/Xinhua Photo_

At present, more than half of the global top 10 large cable-stayed bridges are in China, as are six suspension bridges, whose main spans rank top 10 in the world. Besides, China also completed several arch bridges and girder bridges, which are famous across the world.

*China has completed 22,000 km of high-speed railway lines*, and over 50 percent of these using bridges, said Yan Hexiang, director of the Science Technology and Regulations Department of National Railway Administration (NRA).





_Bridge in China/Xinhua Photo_

*In the future, China aims to continue constructing high-speed railways, making the total length reach 38,000 km by 2025, 45,000 km by 2030 if possible, said Yan.* 

As a vital part of China’s Eight Vertical and Eight Horizontal High-speed Railway Network Project, it is expected to improve China’s transport situation in the future.





_Bridge in Nanjing/Xinhua Photo_

"_NRA will come up with the research and put new technology, devices, and materials into bridge building,_" he added.

In fact, China’s bridge construction has entered a super era. China not only builds bridges in China but also started to participate in bridge construction overseas.





_Bridge in China/Xinhua Photo_

*For instance, the Halogaland Bridge in northern Norway, with a free span of 1,145 meters, is being built by a Chinese company, the Sichuan Road and Bridge Group. It is expected to be one of the longest suspension bridges in Europe when it opens for traffic in 2018.*

Source(s): Xinhua News Agency, Global Times

Copyright © 2017





https://news.cgtn.com/news/30597a4d34597a6333566d54/share_p.html
。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*World highest road tunnel opens to traffic*
China Plus Published: 2017-11-14 13:21:56

What's said to be the world highest road tunnel, the "Snow Mountain I," has opened to traffic on Monday in Qinghai Province, three years after the construction started, according to the Transport Bureau in Qinghai Province.



The Huashixia-Jiuzhi highway opens to traffic in northwest China's Qinghai Province, on November 13, 2017. [Photo: Chinanews.com]

The tunnel, 4,400 meters above the sea level and 9,065 meters long, is a part of highway linking Huashixia Township and Jiuzhi County in Qinghai. Located in a valley, mudslides and flooding were common during the construction.

The new tunnel cuts travel distances by some 400 kilometers.



The Huashixia-Jiuzhi highway opens to traffic in northwest China's Qinghai Province, on November 13, 2017. [Photo: Chinanews.com]



The world highest road tunnel, "Snow Mountain I," is a part of the Huashixia-Jiuzhi highway. [Photo: sohu.com]



The Huashixia-Jiuzhi highway opens to traffic in northwest China's Qinghai Province, on November 13, 2017. [Photo: Chinanews.com]
​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China's first cross-sea rail-road bridge takes shape*
(Chinanews.com) 13:30, November 17, 2017

The pile foundation of total of 1,895 support pillars of Pingtan Haixia Rail-Road Bridge, China's first cross-sea rail-road bridge has been completed on Nov 16. The construction will go above ground after the underwater work has finished. The bridge has two layers, with the upper level carrying a six-lane highway and the lower level bearing a double-track railway. The 16.3-km-long bridge connects Fuzhou, capital of Fujian province, with the island city of Pingtan off the coast of the Taiwan Strait. [Photo/chinanews.com]


























​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *China's first cross-sea rail-road bridge takes shape*
> (Chinanews.com) 13:30, November 17, 2017
> 
> The pile foundation of total of 1,895 support pillars of Pingtan Haixia Rail-Road Bridge, China's first cross-sea rail-road bridge has been completed on Nov 16. The construction will go above ground after the underwater work has finished. The bridge has two layers, with the upper level carrying a six-lane highway and the lower level bearing a double-track railway. The 16.3-km-long bridge connects Fuzhou, capital of Fujian province, with the island city of Pingtan off the coast of the Taiwan Strait. [Photo/chinanews.com]
> 
> View attachment 437400
> 
> View attachment 437399
> 
> View attachment 437425
> 
> View attachment 437426
> 
> View attachment 437428
> 
> View attachment 437431
> 
> 
> ​


expressway plus high-speed railway!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Expressways in Shannxi Province, Northwest China*
*5000+ km in 2017 (Italy 6000+)
13th 5-year-plan goal: 6000km*





@TaiShang @powastick @cirr @Kaptaan @Götterdämmerung @AViet @JSCh @terranMarine

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*Building expressways in Shanxi Province, Northern China*

*5400km in 2017*
*2020: 7000+km*
(Shanxi Province =/= Shannxi Province)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Longjiang Bridge in 2017
S10 Provincial Expressway
Yunnan Province, Southwest China
Near Sino-Burma border 


Literally Dragon River Bridge *










The Longjiang River is the largest obstacle along the S10 Baoteng spur expressway that branches off from the G56 to the city of Tengchong in western Yunnan Province. To get across the 300 meter deep river gorge, the engineers have designed the longest span high bridge on earth with a tower to tower distance of 3,924 feet (1,196 meters) - nearly as long as the Golden Gate Bridge. Longjiang surpassed the distance of both Aizhai and Balinghe Bridges which previously held the long span record honors among the world's highest bridges.

The Longjiang crossing is also unique among China's big mountain suspension bridges with a thin steel box girder deck that breaks away from the traditional truss deck used on earlier bridges like Siduhe, Balinghe, Lishuihe and Aizhai. Yunnan's Puli Bridge also has a steel box deck. The tallest tower on Longjiang Bridge measures 167 meters in height.











@AZADPAKISTAN2009 @Aung Zaya @TaiShang @Kaptaan @cirr @powastick @lcloo @Daniel808 @Dungeness @Kopa Shamsu @BHarwana @HannibalBarca et al

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

NEWS / NATION
*E China highways to go cashless*

2017-12-04 

*A total of 800 highway lanes in east China's Jiangxi Province will adopt mobile payment at toll stations before the end of December, the highway administration said Monday.*

Scanning devices are being installed at toll stations, and some are already in use, according to the administration.

As of October, the number of toll stations in the province had reached 335.

China's third-party mobile payment market continued its rapid expansion as cashless transactions gained popularity in the country.

*In the second quarter of 2017, mobile payment transactions amounted to 23 trillion yuan (about US$3.46 trillion), up 22.5 percent from the previous quarter*, according to a report by Beijing-based marketing consultancy firm Analysys International.

China had 724 million mobile phone users at the end of June 2017, more than 35 percent of whom make mobile payments often, according to China Internet Network Information Center. 

https://www.shine.cn/news/nation/1712047306/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* A tour of China’s most twisted roads *
Source: Globaltimes.cn Published: 2017/12/5 18:26:43
*
Highlights: *Hidden in China’s mountains are the curvy country roads, their winding hairpin turns providing people in the most remote of areas access to the outside world. Photos: VCG



This road snakes through the central of Wuling mountains in Southwest China’s Chongqing Municipality. Photo: VCG



This road wraps up a hillside in Guyuan, Northwest China’s Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region. Photo: VCG



Autumn leaves surround this curvy road in Hanzhong, Northwest China’s Shaanxi Province. Photo: VCG



Pictured are some of the 24 turns of a road in Southwest China’s Guizhou Province. Photo: VCG

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Balinghe Bridge and Dishuitan Waterfall*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Bridges in Wanzhou*

Wanzhou is a small city in Chongqing Municipality, once called Wan County.
After Three Gorge Dam was completed in 2007, once turbulent Yangtze River becomes a deep and calm lake.
Before Three Gorge Dam was built, only small ships could navigate in this section of Yangtze River.
Now 3000 tons ship can arrive in Wanzhou year-round.
Its population increased from 100 thousand to 1 million.
Many Yangtze River Bridges have been built cross this "lake".
















@powastick @samsara @Han Patriot @Bussard Ramjet @Kaptaan @Godman

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Ya'an-Xichang Expressway in winter *
Spiral tunnels and bridges never fail to amaze me






@TaiShang @cirr @Kaptaan @Götterdämmerung @Godman @DESERT FIGHTER @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @Echo_419 et al

One section of 3000km G5 Beijing-Kunming National Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *Ya'an-Xichang Expressway in winter *
> Spiral tunnels and bridges never fail to amaze me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TaiShang @cirr @Kaptaan @Götterdämmerung @Godman @DESERT FIGHTER @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @Echo_419 et al
> 
> One section of 3000km G5 Beijing-Kunming National Expressway
> View attachment 442492
> View attachment 442491
> 
> 
> View attachment 442494
> View attachment 442495



A one hell of an adventure... Country roads, take me home...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Xinghaiwan Bridge*
*Dalian City, Northeast China*
大连星海湾大桥



















@TaiShang @powastick @Godman @Bussard Ramjet @AViet @Kaptaan et al

*Dalian in winter 









*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *Xinghaiwan Bridge*
> *Dalian City, Northeast China*
> 大连星海湾大桥
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 443237
> View attachment 443239
> View attachment 443236
> View attachment 443238
> 
> 
> @TaiShang @powastick @Godman @Bussard Ramjet @AViet @Kaptaan et al
> 
> *Dalian in winter
> View attachment 443240
> View attachment 443241
> View attachment 443242
> *



I could not help sharing this amazing infographic.






@cirr , @Han Patriot , @sinait , @+4vsgorillas-Apebane , @Martian2

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> I could not help sharing this amazing infographic.
> 
> View attachment 443416
> 
> 
> @cirr , @Han Patriot , @sinait , @+4vsgorillas-Apebane , @Martian2


wow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> wow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

*First Yangtze River Bridge*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Marvelous aerial scenery over highland highway in Tibet*

2017-12-26 13:49 Ecns.cn Editor:Yao Lan

A set of aerial photos of the Nyingchi-Lhasa highway in southwest China’s Tibet Autonomous Region following a snowfall become popular recently. With an average height of 3,000-meters, and passing through the 5,000-meter Mila Mountain, the highway resembles a road flying over the plateau. Thanks to this highway, the journey from Lhasa to Nyingchi is shortened from an 8-hour drive to 4 hours. Due to the special geographic location, the scenery on the road is diverse, and includes snow-capped mountains forests, rivers, wetlands, grasslands, farmlands and Tibetan-style village, making it the most beautiful highland road in China. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Jian)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/945921537844097024 *China Xinhua *
Xingkang extra-large bridge, the first bridge linking SW China's Sichuan and Tibet is under steady construction

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*New highway linking Chongqing and Hubei opens to traffic *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-26 21:52:26_|_Editor: Liangyu_





​Aerial photo taken on Dec. 26, 2017 shows Fengziwan bridge of the Wanzhou-Lichuan highway. The highway, linking Wanzhou District of southwest China's Chongqing and Lichuan City of central China's Hubei Province, opened to traffic on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)




​Constructors run to celebrate the opening of Wanzhou-Lichuan highway Chongqing section on the Fuma Yangtze river bridge in Chongqing, southwest China, Dec. 26, 2017. The highway, linking Wanzhou District of southwest China's Chongqing and Lichuan City of central China's Hubei Province, opened to traffic on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)




​File photo shows Fuma Yangtze river bridge of the Wanzhou-Lichuan highway in Chongqing, southwest China. The highway, linking Wanzhou District of southwest China's Chongqing and Lichuan City of central China's Hubei Province, opened to traffic on Tuesday. (Xinhua)




​Aerial photo taken on Dec. 26, 2017 shows Wanzhou-Lichuan highway. The highway, linking Wanzhou District of southwest China's Chongqing and Lichuan City of central China's Hubei Province, opened to traffic on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)




​Aerial photo taken on Dec. 26, 2017 shows a toll station on the Wanzhou-Lichuan highway in Chongqing, southwest China. The highway, linking Wanzhou District of southwest China's Chongqing and Lichuan City of central China's Hubei Province, opened to traffic on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)




​Aerial photo taken on Dec. 26, 2017 shows Wanzhou-Lichuan highway. The highway, linking Wanzhou District of southwest China's Chongqing and Lichuan City of central China's Hubei Province, opened to traffic on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *New highway linking Chongqing and Hubei opens to traffic *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-26 21:52:26_|_Editor: Liangyu_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Aerial photo taken on Dec. 26, 2017 shows Fengziwan bridge of the Wanzhou-Lichuan highway. The highway, linking Wanzhou District of southwest China's Chongqing and Lichuan City of central China's Hubei Province, opened to traffic on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Constructors run to celebrate the opening of Wanzhou-Lichuan highway Chongqing section on the Fuma Yangtze river bridge in Chongqing, southwest China, Dec. 26, 2017. The highway, linking Wanzhou District of southwest China's Chongqing and Lichuan City of central China's Hubei Province, opened to traffic on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​File photo shows Fuma Yangtze river bridge of the Wanzhou-Lichuan highway in Chongqing, southwest China. The highway, linking Wanzhou District of southwest China's Chongqing and Lichuan City of central China's Hubei Province, opened to traffic on Tuesday. (Xinhua)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Aerial photo taken on Dec. 26, 2017 shows Wanzhou-Lichuan highway. The highway, linking Wanzhou District of southwest China's Chongqing and Lichuan City of central China's Hubei Province, opened to traffic on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Aerial photo taken on Dec. 26, 2017 shows a toll station on the Wanzhou-Lichuan highway in Chongqing, southwest China. The highway, linking Wanzhou District of southwest China's Chongqing and Lichuan City of central China's Hubei Province, opened to traffic on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Aerial photo taken on Dec. 26, 2017 shows Wanzhou-Lichuan highway. The highway, linking Wanzhou District of southwest China's Chongqing and Lichuan City of central China's Hubei Province, opened to traffic on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)


This is awesome!
Has Hubei Province achieved the goal of every county linking with an expressway?

26 December 2017!
Several hundred infra projects open to the public in Hubei Province







-----------------------------------------------
*Tens of controlled-access expressways open in the final week of 2017!
Guangdong Province alone sees opening of SEVEN, reaching 8338km, longest in China





*
Newly opened Zhanjiang-Shantou expressway 
*










*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Five expressways start construction in Shannxi Province on 27 Dec 2017*
*To achieve every-county-has-expressway goal in 2020
5279km in 2017
6500km in 2020
Total plan 8000km *


按照陕西省“2367”高速公路网规划，即2条环形线、3条南北纵向线、6条以西安为中心的辐射线、7条东西横向线和18条联络线，规划总里程8000公里，其中国家高速公路5800公里，省级高速公路2200公里，省际出口30个。截至2017年底，全省高速公路通车里程达到5279公里，实现98个县（区）通高速公路，省际出口达到21个；在建高速公路项目22个，里程约1500公里。到2020年，全省高速公路通车总里程将突破6500公里，实现“县县通高速”，省际出口达到27个。

记者从集中开工仪式现场获悉，此次集中开工的西安外环南段、延长至黄龙、宁陕至石泉、旬邑至凤翔、韩城至黄龙等5条高速公路，是陕西省“2367”高速公路网的重要组成部分，也是实现全省“十三五”县县通高速目标的重点项目，涉及西安、宝鸡、咸阳、延安、安康、韩城等6市11县2区，遍布关中、陕南、陕北三大区域。这5条高速公路建成开通后，对于进一步优化陕西省高速公路网布局，缓解区域交通压力，实现各条高速公路互联互通具有十分重要的作用。届时，沿线人民群众出行将更加便利快捷，区域交通条件将得到显著改善，为社会经济发展提供更为坚实的交通运输保障。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Bridge with largest span under construction

Xinhua, December 29, 2017*




Photo taken on Dec. 28, 2017 shows the No. 28 main pier construction site of Shanghai-Nantong Yangtze River Bridge in Nantong, east China's Jiangsu Province. The Shanghai-Nantong Yangtze River Bridge, main span of which is 1,092 meters, is a cable-stayed railway-expressway bridge with the world's largest span. The middle pylon of the No. 28 main pier was successfully joined here Thursday. (Xinhua/Xu Congjun)









http://www.china.org.cn/photos/2017-12/29/content_50175486_3.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Another Yangtze bridge opens*
2017-12-28 






Zhuankou Yangtze Bridge, the widest bridge over the Yangtze River, opened for traffic on Thursday.

The bridge, with eight lanes, is the ninth bridge over the Yangtze in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province.

Excluding the highway on both sides, the bridge itself is 1,510 meters long and 46 meters wide.

Costing 5.2 billion yuan (about 780 million U.S. dollars), the bridge will be the main road for trucks crossing the river.

https://www.shine.cn/news/nation/1712288425/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* World's highest highway tunnel in SW China cuts driving time across Mt. Erlang *
CGTN
*Published on Dec 31, 2017*

The newly built Mt. Erlang Tunnel has cut driving time across Mt. Erlang from a full day to just 15 minutes. The tunnel is the world's highest highway tunnel. Mt. Erlang is located at the border between Ya'an City and the Garze Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture in Sichuan Province with very steep mountains.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Jingxi to Napo Expressway*

Jingxi to Napo expressway is located in Guangxi province, from Jingxi county to Napo county,
not far from Vietnam border.





@TaiShang @powastick @AViet @Godman @Han Patriot @Gibbs @HAIDER et al

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*How hard it is for a highway to pierce through 2km high mountains? *
By Gong Zhe
2018-01-01 14:45 GMT+8 




A new highway was opened in southwestern China on Sunday, connecting the Tibet Plateau with lower grounds.

The highway, which is about 100 kilometers long, demonstrates the skill of Chinese engineers and workers as the road had to be built between extremely high mountains and deep valleys.

At the west end of the Ya'an-Kangding highway is Kangding city, which is 2,500 meters higher than the east end at Ya'an.

And the road goes through one of the highest mountains in the world: The Hengduan Mountain.



A map of the elevation in the area. The highest point on the left mountainous area is above 5,000 meters, while the plain on the right is only 500 meters above sea level. /CGTN Photo

Hengduan stands roughly 1,500 kilometers to the east of the Himalayas. The name "Hengduan" literally means "total blockage" in Chinese.

More than 82 percent of the highway is made of bridges and tunnels designed to smooth the steep cliffs along the way, making it one of the hardest engineering projects in China.



A total of 40,000 LED lights were installed in the tunnels to keep the drivers focused. /Chinanews.com Photo‍

*Ready to be rocked*

Another problem with roads in the area is ground movement. The highway is located not far away from Wenchuan City, the epicenter of China's worst earthquake in the last decade, which killed nearly 70,000 people on May 12, 2008.

We have a detailed explainer of why this area is frequently jolted.

Transportation is one of the keys for earthquake rescue and the engineers of the new highway made use of China's latest technology to monitor the ground movement.



Road restored after landslide /Chinanews.com Photo

A total of 72 monitor sites were installed along the road, all equipped with Beidou satellite positioning chips.

Any ground movement further than 2.5 millimeters will trigger alerts, according to Huang Bing, CEO of the company that runs the road.



Huang Bing talks with CCTV reporters by the highway. /Screenshot from CCTV

The Ya'an-Kangding highway is part of the national G4218 highway, which is the first of its kind to reach the Tibetans in Sichuan Province. The road is expected to bring faster economic growth and benefit the people.

"I'm very happy with the highway," Yang Tianzhi, an intercity bus driver, told CCTV. "I can say goodbye to the old, cliffy and snowy road now."

The highway is an addition to the existing Sichuan-Tibet railway, offering another option for traveling between Sichuan and Tibet, both in southwest China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *How hard it is for a highway to pierce through 2km high mountains? *
> By Gong Zhe
> 2018-01-01 14:45 GMT+8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new highway was opened in southwestern China on Sunday, connecting the Tibet Plateau with lower grounds.
> 
> The highway, which is about 100 kilometers long, demonstrates the skill of Chinese engineers and workers as the road had to be built between extremely high mountains and deep valleys.
> 
> At the west end of the Ya'an-Kangding highway is Kangding city, which is 2,500 meters higher than the east end at Ya'an.
> 
> And the road goes through one of the highest mountains in the world: The Hengduan Mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> A map of the elevation in the area. The highest point on the left mountainous area is above 5,000 meters, while the plain on the right is only 500 meters above sea level. /CGTN Photo
> 
> Hengduan stands roughly 1,500 kilometers to the east of the Himalayas. The name "Hengduan" literally means "total blockage" in Chinese.
> 
> More than 82 percent of the highway is made of bridges and tunnels designed to smooth the steep cliffs along the way, making it one of the hardest engineering projects in China.
> 
> 
> 
> A total of 40,000 LED lights were installed in the tunnels to keep the drivers focused. /Chinanews.com Photo‍
> 
> *Ready to be rocked*
> 
> Another problem with roads in the area is ground movement. The highway is located not far away from Wenchuan City, the epicenter of China's worst earthquake in the last decade, which killed nearly 70,000 people on May 12, 2008.
> 
> We have a detailed explainer of why this area is frequently jolted.
> 
> Transportation is one of the keys for earthquake rescue and the engineers of the new highway made use of China's latest technology to monitor the ground movement.
> 
> 
> 
> Road restored after landslide /Chinanews.com Photo
> 
> A total of 72 monitor sites were installed along the road, all equipped with Beidou satellite positioning chips.
> 
> Any ground movement further than 2.5 millimeters will trigger alerts, according to Huang Bing, CEO of the company that runs the road.
> 
> 
> 
> Huang Bing talks with CCTV reporters by the highway. /Screenshot from CCTV
> 
> The Ya'an-Kangding highway is part of the national G4218 highway, which is the first of its kind to reach the Tibetans in Sichuan Province. The road is expected to bring faster economic growth and benefit the people.
> 
> "I'm very happy with the highway," Yang Tianzhi, an intercity bus driver, told CCTV. "I can say goodbye to the old, cliffy and snowy road now."
> 
> The highway is an addition to the existing Sichuan-Tibet railway, offering another option for traveling between Sichuan and Tibet, both in southwest China.


The east section I think is the hardest, the rest on the plateau is just regularly difficult. 
The west section is also difficult.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *Ya'an-Xichang Expressway in winter *
> Spiral tunnels and bridges never fail to amaze me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TaiShang @cirr @Kaptaan @Götterdämmerung @Godman @DESERT FIGHTER @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @Echo_419 et al
> 
> One section of 3000km G5 Beijing-Kunming National Expressway
> View attachment 442492
> View attachment 442491
> 
> 
> View attachment 442494
> View attachment 442495



Very few expressway could beat G5 Ya'an-Xichang section in terms of beauty and human wisdom





@samsara @Kaptaan @somebozo @Bussard Ramjet @PaklovesTurkiye @Echo_419 @Rafael @PAKISTANFOREVER et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*One of the many expressways opened in December 2017
Guilin, Guangxi Province, Southwest China*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

86.5% bridges/tunnels!
*Wenchuan to Ma'erkang Expressway Documentary*

Wenchuan to Ma'erkang expressway is one of three expressways in Sichuan province' Tibetan autonomous region.
86.5% of this expressway is bridges and tunnels,t he highest percentage in the world,
almost twice as much as Ya'an to Xichang expressway.





I was in Ma'erkang 2 years ago, en route from Gongga Mountains to Jiuzhaigou National Park.
At that time, it was still called Ma'erkang County, the capital of Aba Autonomous prefecture.











Highway 317, the northern route of Sichuan-Tibet highway
I took it on my bus from Danba to Ma'erkang




@TaiShang @Kaptaan @Bussard Ramjet @cirr @samsara @Martian2 @Dungeness @ARMalik @DESERT FIGHTER et al

Ma'erkang-Wenchuan Expressway (under construction)
Wenchuan-Chengdu Expressway (in operation)
Ya'an-Kangding Expressway (partly open)





Photos from online

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> 86.5% bridges/tunnels!
> *Wenchuan to Ma'erkang Expressway Documentary*
> 
> Wenchuan to Ma'erkang expressway is one of three expressways in Sichuan province' Tibetan autonomous region.
> 86.5% of this expressway is bridges and tunnels,t he highest percentage in the world,
> almost twice as much as Ya'an to Xichang expressway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Ma'erkang 2 years ago, en route from Gongga Mountains to Jiuzhaigou National Park.
> At that time, it was still called Ma'erkang County, the capital of Aba Autonomous prefecture.
> View attachment 446783
> View attachment 446782
> View attachment 446785
> 
> 
> Highway 317, the northern route of Sichuan-Tibet highway
> I took it on my bus from Danba to Ma'erkang
> View attachment 446784
> 
> @TaiShang @Kaptaan @Bussard Ramjet @cirr @samsara @Martian2 @Dungeness @ARMalik @DESERT FIGHTER et al
> 
> Ma'erkang-Wenchuan Expressway (under construction)
> Wenchuan-Chengdu Expressway (in operation)
> Ya'an-Kangding Expressway (partly open)
> View attachment 446786
> 
> 
> Photos from online
> View attachment 446788
> 
> View attachment 446789
> View attachment 446790
> View attachment 446791
> View attachment 446792
> View attachment 446793
> View attachment 446794


We have built more than 100k expressways, some are easy, some are hard, some are very very hard.
Now we must face the challenges of very very very very hard.

The new six lane Guiyang - Zunyi Expressway in Guizhou province opened to traffic on 2 January.











*China's Expressway Development History:*

1. October 31, 1988, the first completed expressway in mainland China. Shanghai Jia Highway has four lanes, a total length of 20.4 km.

2. 1989, the opening of the expressway in mainland China was 271 kilometers.

3. 1994, the total length of expressways opened to traffic in mainland China reached 1603 kilometers.

4.1998, the total mileage of the expressway in mainland China reached 8733 kilometers.

5. In 2000, the opening of the expressway in mainland China reached 16,000 km.

6. In 2001, the mileage of expressways in mainland China reached 19,000 km, ranking No.2 in the world.

7. In 2004, the total mileage of the expressways in mainland China exceeded 34,200 kilometers.

8. In 2007, the total mileage of the expressways in mainland China exceeded 536,00 kilometers.

9. 2013, China's total expressway mileage reached 104,000 km, ranking No.1 in the world.

10. 2017, Chinese expressway length reached 136,000 km.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=232957&page=172

*5000km new expressways to open in 2018*
2018年我国将新增高速公路通车里程5000公里，新改建国省干线公路1.6万公里，新改建农村公路20万公里，新增通硬化路建制村5000个，新增通客车建制村5000个。新增内河高等级航道达标里程600公里。主要港口集装箱铁水联运量增长15%以上。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Lanzhou-Haikou Expressway Zunyi-Guiyang section upgrading project opens!*

Zuiyi-Guiyang section connects Guizhou Province' two biggest cities.
It was very congested.







*2570km Lanzhou-Haikou Expressway*








*Double routes between Zuiyi and Guizhou *








*Saving 45 minutes from the expressway traffic jam!*

But....waiting for 2020...need to a build a third expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


>



Seeing a Haval (H6?) SUV there. Should be a fun drive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's longest underwater highway under construction*
New China TV Published on Jan 10, 2018

Construction of a tunnel has begun under Taihu Lake in east China's Jiangsu Province. It will be the longest and widest underwater highway tunnel in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Construction starts for China's first asymmetric steel truss cable-stayed bridge*
CGTN Published on Jan 10, 2018

China's first asymmetric steel trussed cable-stayed bridge started to be built with the sinking operation of steel cofferdams on Wednesday. The Mingyuexia Yangtze River Bridge is at Chongqing Municipality of southwest of China. To build a bridge, steel cofferdams should be sunk before the construction of piers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Construction starts for China's first asymmetric steel truss cable-stayed bridge*
> CGTN Published on Jan 10, 2018
> 
> China's first asymmetric steel trussed cable-stayed bridge started to be built with the sinking operation of steel cofferdams on Wednesday. The Mingyuexia Yangtze River Bridge is at Chongqing Municipality of southwest of China. To build a bridge, steel cofferdams should be sunk before the construction of piers.


Many bridges across Yangtze River, but not enough. Wuhan’s 10+ bridges still cannot adequately handle the traffic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Heimugou Bridge 洛川黑木沟大桥*

main span 170m beam bridge, tallest pier 83m
Luochuan county, Sha'anxi province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's first big-span steel suspension bridge to open by Spring Festival *
Meng Xue China Plus Published: 2018-01-21 16:43:00

An aerial photo taken on January 18, 2018 shows the construction site of the 2,390-meter-long Hangrui Dongting Bridge, the world's second and China's first big-span steel beam suspension bridge. It is part of the Hangzhou-Ruili Expressway, built over the waters of Dongting Lake in Yueyang, Hunan Province. The main bridge construction will be completed after its forty pairs of stayed-cable central buckles are successfully installed. The bridge is expected to be put into operation by the Spring Festival this year.












​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Danjiangkou Reservoir*
*source of South–North Water Transfer Project*






@Martian2 @Huan @TaiShang @Cybernetics @maxpayne @Kaptaan @Godman @cirr et al

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Record-setting overpass swings into place in Wuhan city, Central China*
CGTN
Published on Jan 31, 2018

An overpass in downtown Wuhan City was successfully rotated 81 degrees. It set a world record in three categories: the most unbalanced, the widest overpass rotation, and the highest number of railways spanned.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Record-setting overpass swings into place in Wuhan city, Central China*
> CGTN
> Published on Jan 31, 2018
> 
> An overpass in downtown Wuhan City was successfully rotated 81 degrees. It set a world record in three categories: the most unbalanced, the widest overpass rotation, and the highest number of railways spanned.


wow, not far away from my home.
Another express road over the railway!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's first big-span steel suspension bridge to open by Spring Festival *
> Meng Xue China Plus Published: 2018-01-21 16:43:00
> 
> An aerial photo taken on January 18, 2018 shows the construction site of the 2,390-meter-long Hangrui Dongting Bridge, the world's second and China's first big-span steel beam suspension bridge. It is part of the Hangzhou-Ruili Expressway, built over the waters of Dongting Lake in Yueyang, Hunan Province. The main bridge construction will be completed after its forty pairs of stayed-cable central buckles are successfully installed. The bridge is expected to be put into operation by the Spring Festival this year.
> 
> View attachment 449300
> 
> View attachment 449301
> 
> View attachment 449302
> ​






*China's No.1! Bridge over Dongting Lake opens to traffic*
New China TV
Published on Feb 2, 2018

China's longest steel girder suspension bridge opened to traffic. It's over Dongting Lake, the 2nd largest freshwater lake in the country. Find out more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*World's longest sea bridge ready for trial operation*
New China TV
Published on Feb 6, 2018

The world's longest sea bridge, the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge in south China, is ready for trial operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *World's longest sea bridge ready for trial operation*
> New China TV
> Published on Feb 6, 2018
> 
> The world's longest sea bridge, the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge in south China, is ready for trial operation.


cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Expressway in Qingpu County*
*青浦绕城高速*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Three Bridges over Dongting Lake
Yueyang, Central China

Provincial Highway Bridge 
Construction: 1996-2000*
S306 provincial highway 
10km











*Expressway bridge opens in 2018!*
Another 6-lane 100km/h expressway bridge over Donating Lake 
finished construction in Feb. 2018, completing the entire 3400km-long Hangzhou-Ruili Expressway 







CHANGSHA, Feb. 1 (Xinhua) -- A new bridge over central China's Dongting Lake opened to traffic Thursday, marking the completion of a major east-west trunk line.

The 3,404 km-long Hangrui Highway links Hangzhou City in east China's Zhejiang Province with Ruili City in southwest China's Yunnan Province.

The bridge over Dongting Lake is a major part of the highway section in Hunan Province. The two-way six-lane bridge is 2,390 meters long, with a main span of 1,480 meters, making it the longest steel girder suspension bridge in China.

Dongting Lake, known as "the kidney of the Yangtze River," is the second-largest freshwater lake in China and one of the most important wetlands in China and the world.


Another one
*World's longest heavy-duty railway under construction in Yueyang City, central China*
Photo taken on Dec. 24, 2017 shows the construction site of a railway bridge over the Dongting Lake, the second-largest freshwater lake in China, in Yueyang City, central China's Hunan Province. The 1,290-meter bridge is an important part of the world's longest heavy-duty railway for coal transport. The 1,837-km railway is still under construction and is designed to link the coal-rich western Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region with Ji'an City in east China's Jiangxi Province. The railway line is scheduled for operation in 2020. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiang)








@TaiShang @Godman @BDforever @Echo_419 @Chinese-Dragon @terranMarine et al

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Inside China's poorest province 
*Tongren to Huaihua Expressway under CONSTRUCTION!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*View the Shanghai-Chongqing Expressway Bridge over Daning River on a ferry *














@terranMarine @Daniel808 @DESERT FIGHTER @Kaptaan @TaiShang et al

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Bridge Hospital*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Main structure of world's tallest A-shaped bridge tower finished*
Source:Xinhua| 2018-04-10 20:06:01|Editor: Mengjie




Aerial photo taken on April 10, 2018 shows the south main bridge tower of the Qingshan Yangtze River Bridge, the 11th over the Yangtze in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province. The main structure of the 271.5-meter-high bridge tower, the world's tallest A-shaped bridge tower, was finished on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Gigantic bridge being built over Asia's biggest railway marshalling yard*
New China TV
Published on Apr 11, 2018

Another engineering landmark! A huge bridge is being built in central China's Henan Province. It spans Asia's biggest railway marshalling yard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Suspension bridge with largest span over Jinsha River completed in southwest China*
CGTN
Published on May 12, 2018

Jindong Bridge, a suspension bridge with the largest span across the Jinsha River that connects Yunnan and Sichuan provinces in southwest China, was completed Saturday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*The main towers of China's first dual use bridge are finished*
CGTN
Published on May 15, 2018

As China’s first bridge that can be used for high-speed rail transportation and as an expressway, Wufeng Mountain Yangtze River Bridge is a landmark in the country's bridge construction history. Its main towers were completed on May 15.


----------



## JSCh

Xiangxi yangtze river bridge's main arch closed today.
























​


----------



## JSCh

*Construction of World's Longest-Spanning Thrust Arch Bridge Completed*
CCTV+
Published on May 23, 2018

The work of connecting two sections of the Xiangxi Yangtze River Bridge, an arch bridge with the world's longest span in central China's Hubei Province, was successfully completed on Tuesday morning.


----------



## AndrewJin

*Dingshan Yangtze River Bridge*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Third desert road under construction in Taklimakan desert in NW China's Xinjiang*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-06 07:43:11|Editor: Chengcheng

Vehicles work at a desert road construction site in Taklimakan desert in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, July 5, 2018. An over 300-km-long desert road, linking Xinjiang's Yuli County to remote Qiemo County, is now under construction. It's the third that-kind-of road crossing China's largest desert Taklimakan nicknamed "the Sea of Death" in China. (Xinhua/Hu Huhu)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Third desert road under construction in Taklimakan desert in NW China's Xinjiang*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-06 07:43:11|Editor: Chengcheng
> 
> Vehicles work at a desert road construction site in Taklimakan desert in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, July 5, 2018. An over 300-km-long desert road, linking Xinjiang's Yuli County to remote Qiemo County, is now under construction. It's the third that-kind-of road crossing China's largest desert Taklimakan nicknamed "the Sea of Death" in China. (Xinhua/Hu Huhu)


Impressive!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Fascinating! New expressway being built across China's longest inland river*
New China TV
Published on Jul 9, 2018

A new expressway is being built across the lower reaches of Tarim River, China's longest inland river, in west China's Xinjiang. For the 14.5 km-long section that crosses the body of water, over 30 bridges are constructed, roughly, one bridge in every 500 meters. Find out why


----------



## JSCh

*China Needs USD2.8 Trillion to Build Mostly Rural Roads Over Next Decade*
ZHANG KE 
DATE: TUE, 07/31/2018 - 11:29 / SOURCE:YICAI 




China Needs USD2.8 Trillion to Build Mostly Rural Roads Over Next Decade​
(Yicai Global) July 31 -- China will need massive funds to improve its road network in the next decade, mostly in rural regions, a former inspector for China's transport ministry said.

The infrastructure demand for new roads requires an investment of CNY19 trillion (USD2.8 trillion) between 2021 and 2030, Yu Shengying, a former inspector at the Ministry of Transport said at a forum yesterday. The average annual investment is 10 percent lower than what was and is required for the separate years between 2016 and 2020.

Some 750,000 kilometers of rural roads, including touristic and industrial ones, need to be built, as well as 2 million kilometers of thoroughfare which needs a comprehensive renovation. The estimated total investment will reach CNY8 trillion.

It is necessary to ensure that about CNY10 billion of the central budget is invested in road construction each year, Yu said, adding that the funds should be used as much as possible for non-toll roads, especially in rural regions.

“The task of highway construction will remain heavy from 2021 to 2030," Yu added. China will construct 100,000 kilometers of national highway for CNY2.3 trillion and 200,000 kilometers of provincial highway for CNY2.8 trillion during the decade.


----------



## JSCh

*All cities, prefectures in Xinjiang connected to expressway*
New China TV
Published on Aug 1, 2018

An expressway leading to Hotan has opened to traffic, connecting the last prefecture in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region to modern transportation infrastructure.





*World's highest! Chinese engineers build highway tunnel in Tibet*
Published on Aug 1, 2018

Chinese engineers have built the world's highest highway tunnel, which is located at an average attitude of 4,750 meters above sea level. The tunnel forms a key part of a highway in Tibet, linking Lhasa to Nyingchi.


----------



## JSCh

*Gyirong Pass highway takes new look after years of renovation in SW China's Tibet*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-13 22:02:43|Editor: Li Xia




Aerial photo taken on Aug. 12, 2018 shows a winding mountain road of the Gyirong Pass highway in Gyirong County of Xigaze City, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. The Gyirong Pass highway, a 94-kilometer section of the National Highway 216, is an important trade route connecting China and Nepal. The road was heavily affected by the devastating earthquake in Nepal in April 2015. Now the road has resumed vitality and taken a new look after years of repairing and renovation, while annual trade volume of Gyirong Port almost grew seven-fold from the post-quake period to top 2.8 billion yuan (414 million U.S. dollars) in 2017. (Xinhua/Liu Dongjun)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China adds 8,130 km of expressways to toll road network in 2017*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-25 21:26:22|Editor: Liangyu




BEIJING, Aug. 25 (Xinhua) -- China added 8,130 km of expressways to its toll road network last year, an increase of 6.5 percent year on year, according to the Ministry of Transport.

The newly-added expressways put the country's total length of fee-collecting expressway at 132,638 km, or 81 percent of the toll roads in China, data from the ministry showed.

In 2017, 15,245 km of first- and second-class toll roads became toll-free, marking a decline of 33.5 percent year on year, according to the ministry.

The country's toll roads registered a deficit of 402.6 billion yuan (about 58.4 billion U.S. dollars) last year, down 2.8 percent year on year.

China is aiming to build and put 5,000 km of expressways into use this year.

The country categorizes its roads into five tiers in terms of traffic volume, with expressway being the top class, followed by first-class, second-class, third-class and fourth-class roads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's strongest earthquake-resistant bridge to be completed this year *
2018-09-14 15:58:07 Ecns.cn Editor :Mo Hong'e

A view of the Puqian Bridge under construction in South China's Hainan Province, Sept. 14, 2018. Construction of the cross-sea bridge, scheduled for completion at the end of 2018, will cut the trip from Wenchang City to Haikou City from 90 minutes to about 20 minutes. Spanning a geological fault line, it’s being built to the highest standard of earthquake resistance at an investment of 3.01 billion yuan ($440 million). The 5.6-km-long bridge is expected to promote economic growth in the northern part of Hainan Province. (Photo: China News Service/Luo Yunfei)


















​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> ​*World's highest bridge opens in Southwest China*
> Reporter: _Liu Yang_ 丨 CCTV.com
> 12-29-2016 12:47 BJT
> 
> Guizhou province in southwest China is already home to seven of the 10 highest bridges in the country. And the Beipanjiang Bidge, now the world’s highest, has just opened to traffic. Clearly with a good head for heights, CCTV's Liu Yang visited this latest example of how Chinese engineering now ranks among the best in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Beipanjiang Bidge, now the world’s highest, has just opened to traffic._​
> Another architectural marvel to add to the country which already has more than its fair share of construction wonders. Situated in rugged mountains and gorges, the 1,341-meter-long structure, soars 565 meters above the Baipanjiang Valley.
> 
> Equivalent to a 200-storey building, Beipanjiang has just overtaken the Sidu River Bridge in Hubei province to become the world's highest.
> 
> China has completed many noteworthy feats of engineering in recent years. Now another milestone has been passed in the field of bridge construction. Walking on the bridge above the gorge, one appreciates what cutting-edge technology has made possible.
> 
> The bridge connects the mountainous provinces of Guizhou and Yunnan. It’s expected to shorten the travel time between the two places to an hour and a half from five hours in the past.
> 
> The bridge, which spans the Beipanjiang Valley, is part of an extensive highway linking Hangzhou City in eastern China's Zhejiang province to Ruili City in southwestern Yunnan province. Construction of the massive suspension bridge began in 2013, at a cost of around 1 billion yuan or 143 million US dollars.
> 
> "In October 2013, the Ministry of Transport approved the Beipanjiang Bridge and gave us 8 point 9 million yuan in scientific research funding," said Zhou Ping, Director of the Beipanjiang Project.
> 
> "Our project provided match-funding of around 6 point 1 million yuan, bringing the research fund to around 15 million. Many institutes, including Jiaotong University, Guizhou Highway engineering group, and the Guizhou office of transportation joined together to conduct research and development. We developed a new kind of technology called cantilever erection by longitudinal launching, and this significantly shortened construction time."
> 
> Experts say construction was affected by wind, requiring a high degree of precision. Normally, crews transport pre-assembled sections and install them on the bridge. But on this project parts were assembled on-site. The engineering side also presented many challenges.
> 
> "Where to place the bridge piers was a problem. The gorge here is over 500 meters deep, so how are we going to design the structure of the bridge to deal with the strong wind field problem?'' said Liu Bo, deputy chief engineer, CCCC Highway Consultants Co., LTD..
> 
> Despite these challenges, the bridge is now part of the highway network in Guizhou, integrated into the regional grid in southwest China which includes the provinces of Sichuan and Yunnan as well as Chongqing municipality. The increased traffic flow through this region thanks to the Beipanjian Bridge is expected to boost logistics and attract new investment.


*Bridge in SW China wins Guinness World Record for world’s highest bridge*
(People's Daily Online) 16:01, September 20, 2018







_The Beipanjiang First Bridge_​
“The highest bridge is Beipanjiang First Bridge, at 565.4 meters above the mean high water level,” says the certificate issued by Guinness World Records, to the bridge located over a “U” shape canyon at the junction of southwest China’s Yunnan Province and Guizhou Province, a local Guizhou media source reported on Wednesday.

As the world’s highest bridge and the bridge with the second largest span in the world so far, the Beipanjiang Bridge is a steel truss cable-stayed bridge with a total length of 1,341.4 meters and a maximum span of 720 meters.

The bridge, with a height equal to a 200-storey building, is one of three bridges on the Bijie-Duge section of the Hangzhou-Ruili Expressway, an expressway that connects the cities of Hangzhou in east China’s Zhejiang Province, and Ruili, Dehong Autonomous Prefecture of southwest China’s Yunnan Province.





_Photo shows the Guinness World Records certificate that confirms Beipanjiang First Bridge as the world’s highest bridge. _​
As it was built over a steep canyon with complicated geological conditions, it’s said that the bridge created the need for brand new construction technology and building methods.

The company that constructed the bridge also allegedly completed a research project for China’s Ministry of Transport while building the bridge. Additionally, they gained a series of honors for the construction project, including four patents for the invention of world leading new technologies, seven patents for new utility models, a Gustav Lindenthal Gold Medal, regarded as the world’s Nobel Prize in the bridge field, and the highest Science and Technology Award from the China Highway & Transportation Society.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> *Bridge in SW China wins Guinness World Record for world’s highest bridge*
> (People's Daily Online) 16:01, September 20, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Beipanjiang First Bridge_​
> “The highest bridge is Beipanjiang First Bridge, at 565.4 meters above the mean high water level,” says the certificate issued by Guinness World Records, to the bridge located over a “U” shape canyon at the junction of southwest China’s Yunnan Province and Guizhou Province, a local Guizhou media source reported on Wednesday.
> 
> As the world’s highest bridge and the bridge with the second largest span in the world so far, the Beipanjiang Bridge is a steel truss cable-stayed bridge with a total length of 1,341.4 meters and a maximum span of 720 meters.
> 
> The bridge, with a height equal to a 200-storey building, is one of three bridges on the Bijie-Duge section of the Hangzhou-Ruili Expressway, an expressway that connects the cities of Hangzhou in east China’s Zhejiang Province, and Ruili, Dehong Autonomous Prefecture of southwest China’s Yunnan Province.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Photo shows the Guinness World Records certificate that confirms Beipanjiang First Bridge as the world’s highest bridge. _​
> As it was built over a steep canyon with complicated geological conditions, it’s said that the bridge created the need for brand new construction technology and building methods.
> 
> The company that constructed the bridge also allegedly completed a research project for China’s Ministry of Transport while building the bridge. Additionally, they gained a series of honors for the construction project, including four patents for the invention of world leading new technologies, seven patents for new utility models, a Gustav Lindenthal Gold Medal, regarded as the world’s Nobel Prize in the bridge field, and the highest Science and Technology Award from the China Highway & Transportation Society.



Guizhou is one of China's poorest regions but, recently, big data and IoT industries are taking hold there. 

Good governmental policies and state guidance are very important.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Engineering milestone! Another mega bridge finishes closure in South China*
New China TV
Published on Oct 6, 2018

A 1,155-m-long bridge has recently completed closure in south China's Guangxi. With a lifting weight equivalent to 1,100 adult elephants at the same time, it's the heaviest lifting project in the world to date.

======###======​The middle arch is lifted in May.








​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Largest extradosed cable-based bridge in north China put in place*
CGTN
Published on Oct 16, 2018

The two sections of the largest extradosed cable-stayed bridge in north China were finally put in place on Tuesday in Xingtai City, north China's Hebei Province. Construction of the bridge began in May last year, and the whole overpass will be put into use by the end of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Largest extradosed cable-based bridge in north China put in place*
> CGTN
> Published on Oct 16, 2018
> 
> The two sections of the largest extradosed cable-stayed bridge in north China were finally put in place on Tuesday in Xingtai City, north China's Hebei Province. Construction of the bridge began in May last year, and the whole overpass will be put into use by the end of this year.


End of this year, more than 140,000 km in total length?
I think by the end of 2017, the total length of expressways has already surpassed US+Canada+Germany combined.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*World’s longest suspension bridge reaches milestone in Southwest China*
By Deng Xiaoci Source:Global Times Published: 2018/10/18 23:13:40





​Cranes operate 480 meters above the Jinsha River at the construction site of the Jin'an Jinshajiang Bridge on Thursday. Photo: Deng Xiaoci/ GT




​Construction workers work on the top of the bridge tower. Photo: Deng Xiaoci/GT




​The 228-meter-tall main tower of the Jin'an Jinshajiang bridge is capped on Thursday. Photo: Deng Xiaoci/GT

Construction on the world's longest suspension bridge over a canyon being built in Southwest Yunnan Province passed a major milestone on Thursday with the capping of a 228-meter-tall tower, which at its peak stands almost half a kilometer above the Jinsha River.

"The capping of the main tower means construction is 40 percent finished, and we are ahead of schedule," Wen Dongwei, the construction team's Communist Party of China branch secretary, told the Global Times.

Work on the tower on the east bank of the Jinsha River was completed by capping it with cement. The top of the tower stands 480 meters above the river.

Construction of the Jin'an Jinshajiang Bridge near the city of Lijiang began in April 2017. It is being built by the Second Highway Engineering Co, a subsidiary of the Xi'an-based China Communications Construction Company.

The bridge will span 1,386 meters and is expected to be open to traffic by June 2020, said Wen.

The bridge will significantly reduce travel times between cities in Yunnan and Sichuan provinces. The current six-hour dive between the ancient city of Lijiang in Yunnan to the city of Panzhihua in Sichuan will be cut to just two hours.

According to a statement the company sent to the Global Times on Thursday, the bridge will also serve a bridgehead role for China to connect to the ASEAN, as well as a key project in the Belt and Road initiative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge: A megaproject full of Chinese wisdom*
By Gao Yun
2018-10-22 19:25 GMT+8




"The construction scale and difficulty of the HZMB is the biggest, compared to other existing cross-sea bridge-tunnel transportation cluster projects," said Su Quanke, chief engineer of the HZMB Authority.

With the devotion of over 200 R&D institutions and thousands of sci-tech personnel, the project has been granted over 1,000 patents, pushing the boundaries of possibility over and over again.



China's Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge will open to traffic. /VCG Photo

*Bridge, island and tunnel, all integral*

The world's longest sea-based project comprises four parts, including a 22.9-kilometer steel bridge, two artificial islands, a submerged sea tunnel extending for 6.7 kilometers at a depth of 40 meters, as well as leading bridges that connect the bridge to the cities.

For a bridge project, designers prefer to build all the structure on the ground, and only opt to tunnel when there is no alternative.

However, for the HZMB, the most feasible design is to integrate bridge, island and tunnel to form a complete cross-sea channel. 

"The Pearl River Estuary holds a world-level shipping channel where around 5,000 vessels get through at its busiest time of the day. Smooth traffic should be guaranteed. And the location is near the Hong Kong International Airport. With about 2,000 flights taking off and landing at the airport, the bridge cannot be built too high for safety reasons," said Meng Fanchao, chief designer of the HZMB project. "But you cannot have a submerged sea tunnel without any support. That forced us to build the artificial islands."



Bridge, island and tunnel are all indispensable to the HZMB project. /VCG Photo

Chinese engineers blazed a trail in installing deep-immersed tunnel tubes. "There is no model for us to refer to as all the cases are shallow-buried tubes," said Su.

"Due to lack of experience, the installation of the first tube lasted for 96 hours, and we did not take a rest for four days and five nights," said Yin Haiqing, deputy manager of the Project Management Department for Island and Tunnel. "Everyone was exhausted when we made it."

The 6.7-kilometer tunnel is the world's longest submerged sea tunnel.



The construction of the west artificial island of the HZMB project. /VCG Photo

Two artificial islands, covering an area of 200,000 square meters, help create a smooth transition between bridge sections and tunnels.

Different from traditional island reclaimed from the sea, the engineers "put 120 steel cylinders with 22-meter diameter into the seabed, make out the shape of an island, and fill the island with soil," Su said, introducing the innovative way they adopted to build the artificial island, saying it was firmer, more efficient and friendly to the marine ecology.

*Building blocks*

The HZMB is formed of box girders, amounting to 420,000 tons of steel – roughly the weight of 60 Eiffel Towers or 10 Beijing National Stadiums (the Bird's Nest).



The HZMB is formed of box girders, amounting to 420,000 tons of steel, roughly the weight of 60 Eiffel Towers. /VCG Photo

Many of the steel components, such as the piers, pylons and immersed tubes, were made by China's large self-developed equipment, and then shipped to the construction site. Assembling the precast components is just like building blocks, but with much more difficulty.

The constructors even spun a steel pylon with a height of 160 meters and a weight of over 3,000 tons at 90 degrees above the sea, an unprecedented practice in the history of the world's bridge construction.

"Such an integrated design would not have been possible if the country's overall research capability and equipment level had not advanced to the current level," said Su.

The bridge also made a first in China to use robot welding. "The multi-head welding avoids uneven thermal distribution, eliminating internal stress caused by the welding process," said Chai Rui, deputy chief engineer of the HZMB Authority.

*Longer lifespan, safer design*



The bridge has a lifespan of 120 years. /VCG Photo

The designers made another breakthrough in the lifespan of the bridge. Bridges in China are usually designed to serve for no longer than 100 years, and the sea environment will largely shorten the lifespan of architectures due to high humidity and salinity.

To address the problem, the designers used new materials and new technologies like concrete reinforcement and rust resistance.

They also applied fire prevention and accident rescue facilities for the bridge. The designers built an experiment platform for the submerged sea tunnel to conduct combustion tests of vehicles. Three years of experiments show that the fireproof facility can ensure that the immersed tubes won't be destroyed for two hours under 1,200 degrees Celsius.

The artificial island also has a marine rescue platform, which will send a rescue team within three minutes to the tunnel and five to seven minutes to the bridge if an accident happens. 

"The megaproject is also the best place for the application of China's latest technologies," said Su. "We hope more large projects can play their roles in leading the transformation and upgrading of China's manufacturing."

(Top image: China's Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge. /VCG Photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge: A megaproject full of Chinese wisdom*
> By Gao Yun
> 2018-10-22 19:25 GMT+8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The construction scale and difficulty of the HZMB is the biggest, compared to other existing cross-sea bridge-tunnel transportation cluster projects," said Su Quanke, chief engineer of the HZMB Authority.
> 
> With the devotion of over 200 R&D institutions and thousands of sci-tech personnel, the project has been granted over 1,000 patents, pushing the boundaries of possibility over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> China's Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge will open to traffic. /VCG Photo
> 
> *Bridge, island and tunnel, all integral*
> 
> The world's longest sea-based project comprises four parts, including a 22.9-kilometer steel bridge, two artificial islands, a submerged sea tunnel extending for 6.7 kilometers at a depth of 40 meters, as well as leading bridges that connect the bridge to the cities.
> 
> For a bridge project, designers prefer to build all the structure on the ground, and only opt to tunnel when there is no alternative.
> 
> However, for the HZMB, the most feasible design is to integrate bridge, island and tunnel to form a complete cross-sea channel.
> 
> "The Pearl River Estuary holds a world-level shipping channel where around 5,000 vessels get through at its busiest time of the day. Smooth traffic should be guaranteed. And the location is near the Hong Kong International Airport. With about 2,000 flights taking off and landing at the airport, the bridge cannot be built too high for safety reasons," said Meng Fanchao, chief designer of the HZMB project. "But you cannot have a submerged sea tunnel without any support. That forced us to build the artificial islands."
> 
> 
> 
> Bridge, island and tunnel are all indispensable to the HZMB project. /VCG Photo
> 
> Chinese engineers blazed a trail in installing deep-immersed tunnel tubes. "There is no model for us to refer to as all the cases are shallow-buried tubes," said Su.
> 
> "Due to lack of experience, the installation of the first tube lasted for 96 hours, and we did not take a rest for four days and five nights," said Yin Haiqing, deputy manager of the Project Management Department for Island and Tunnel. "Everyone was exhausted when we made it."
> 
> The 6.7-kilometer tunnel is the world's longest submerged sea tunnel.
> 
> 
> 
> The construction of the west artificial island of the HZMB project. /VCG Photo
> 
> Two artificial islands, covering an area of 200,000 square meters, help create a smooth transition between bridge sections and tunnels.
> 
> Different from traditional island reclaimed from the sea, the engineers "put 120 steel cylinders with 22-meter diameter into the seabed, make out the shape of an island, and fill the island with soil," Su said, introducing the innovative way they adopted to build the artificial island, saying it was firmer, more efficient and friendly to the marine ecology.
> 
> *Building blocks*
> 
> The HZMB is formed of box girders, amounting to 420,000 tons of steel – roughly the weight of 60 Eiffel Towers or 10 Beijing National Stadiums (the Bird's Nest).
> 
> 
> 
> The HZMB is formed of box girders, amounting to 420,000 tons of steel, roughly the weight of 60 Eiffel Towers. /VCG Photo
> 
> Many of the steel components, such as the piers, pylons and immersed tubes, were made by China's large self-developed equipment, and then shipped to the construction site. Assembling the precast components is just like building blocks, but with much more difficulty.
> 
> The constructors even spun a steel pylon with a height of 160 meters and a weight of over 3,000 tons at 90 degrees above the sea, an unprecedented practice in the history of the world's bridge construction.
> 
> "Such an integrated design would not have been possible if the country's overall research capability and equipment level had not advanced to the current level," said Su.
> 
> The bridge also made a first in China to use robot welding. "The multi-head welding avoids uneven thermal distribution, eliminating internal stress caused by the welding process," said Chai Rui, deputy chief engineer of the HZMB Authority.
> 
> *Longer lifespan, safer design*
> 
> 
> 
> The bridge has a lifespan of 120 years. /VCG Photo
> 
> The designers made another breakthrough in the lifespan of the bridge. Bridges in China are usually designed to serve for no longer than 100 years, and the sea environment will largely shorten the lifespan of architectures due to high humidity and salinity.
> 
> To address the problem, the designers used new materials and new technologies like concrete reinforcement and rust resistance.
> 
> They also applied fire prevention and accident rescue facilities for the bridge. The designers built an experiment platform for the submerged sea tunnel to conduct combustion tests of vehicles. Three years of experiments show that the fireproof facility can ensure that the immersed tubes won't be destroyed for two hours under 1,200 degrees Celsius.
> 
> The artificial island also has a marine rescue platform, which will send a rescue team within three minutes to the tunnel and five to seven minutes to the bridge if an accident happens.
> 
> "The megaproject is also the best place for the application of China's latest technologies," said Su. "We hope more large projects can play their roles in leading the transformation and upgrading of China's manufacturing."
> 
> (Top image: China's Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge. /VCG Photo)


Finally!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Driver's view!
From HK to Zhuhai on the new bridge*





@Malik Alashter @anant_s @Mista @Daniel808 @AViet @Maarkhoor @Huan @Chinese-Dragon et al

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

AndrewJin said:


> *Driver's view!
> From HK to Zhuhai on the new bridge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Malik Alashter @anant_s @Mista @Daniel808 @AViet @Maarkhoor @Huan @Chinese-Dragon et al


Beautiful really something nice


----------



## Maarkhoor

Amazing, congrats and I hope you people will bring such tech and beauty to Pakistan as well.


----------



## AndrewJin

*Beachfront boulevard in Xiamen City
*




@Maarkhoor @powastick @cirr @anant_s @Götterdämmerung @Realtalk108 @Huan @AViet @GeraltofRivia @rott et al

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Wujiang River
Museum of Bridges *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*Highest Bridges in Guizhou*





*1,Yachihe Bridge,800m span,434m high cable-stayed bridge*

http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Yachi_Bridge

*2,Beipanjiang Bridge Duge,720m span,565m high cable-stayed bridge: *

http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Beipanjiang_Bridge_Duge

*3,Qingshuihe Bridge,1130m span,406m high suspension bridge*

http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Qingshuihe_Bridge

*4,Liuguanghe Bridge Xiqian,580m span,374m high cable-stayed bridge*

http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Liuguanghe_Bridge_Xiqian

*There are hundreds of high bridges(more than 100m from deck to water) in Guizhou province,16 of them more than 300m high(including under construction).
*
@Game.Invade @Realtalk108 @Maarkhoor @long_ @powastick @Mista et al

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's strongest earthquake-resistant bridge to be completed this year *
> 2018-09-14 15:58:07 Ecns.cn Editor :Mo Hong'e
> 
> A view of the Puqian Bridge under construction in South China's Hainan Province, Sept. 14, 2018. Construction of the cross-sea bridge, scheduled for completion at the end of 2018, will cut the trip from Wenchang City to Haikou City from 90 minutes to about 20 minutes. Spanning a geological fault line, it’s being built to the highest standard of earthquake resistance at an investment of 3.01 billion yuan ($440 million). The 5.6-km-long bridge is expected to promote economic growth in the northern part of Hainan Province. (Photo: China News Service/Luo Yunfei)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*Puqian Bridge under construction in south China's Hainan*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-11-03 22:22:47|Editor: Xiaoxia




Aerial photo taken on Nov. 3, 2018 shows Puqian Bridge under construction in south China's Hainan Province. The closure of the main bridge of Puqian Bridge spanning a geological fault line was finished on Saturday. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Engineering milestone! Another mega bridge finishes closure in South China*
> New China TV
> Published on Oct 6, 2018
> 
> A 1,155-m-long bridge has recently completed closure in south China's Guangxi. With a lifting weight equivalent to 1,100 adult elephants at the same time, it's the heaviest lifting project in the world to date.
> 
> ======###======​The middle arch is lifted in May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*Aerial view of Guantang bridge in Liuzhou, South China's Guangxi*
Xinhua | Updated: 2018-11-28 09:14

Aerial photo taken on Nov 27, 2018 shows the Guantang Bridge in Liuzhou, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region. The bridge, spanning over a distance of 457 meters, opened to traffic on Tuesday. [Photo/Xinhua]




















​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Gallery: Beijing’s New Airport Expressway Near Completion*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Puqian Bridge under construction in south China's Hainan*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-11-03 22:22:47|Editor: Xiaoxia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Nov. 3, 2018 shows Puqian Bridge under construction in south China's Hainan Province. The closure of the main bridge of Puqian Bridge spanning a geological fault line was finished on Saturday. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)


Charming!
Is that a new expressway?
Hainan Province needs more expressways!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*New record! Four bridges rotate simultaneously above busy rail line*
New China TV
Published on Dec 8, 2018

New record! Four bridges linked to Beijing's new airport are rotated in synchronization with one another above a busy railway line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Winding road in China has staggering 68 hairpin turns*
CGTN
Published on Dec 20, 2018

Spectacular footage shows the winding mountain road with 68 turns stretches 6.3 kilometers in Yiliang County, southwest China's Yunnan Province, also known as the "wonder in the world history of construction." The road was built in 1995 to connect two villages nearby to the outside of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China overfulfills 2018 target for rural road renovation*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-23 12:37:48|Editor: mmm




BEIJING, Dec. 23 (Xinhua) -- China has overfulfilled its target for renovating rural roads this year, according to a spokesperson for the Ministry of Transport.

The ministry has so far built and renovated 250,000 km of rural highways this year, 50,000 km more than its plan for the year, spokesperson Wu Chungeng told a news conference Friday.

Meanwhile, bus services have been expanded to over 7,000 more villages in China, exceeding the annual target of 5,000 more villages.

Wu said the country has also built and renovated 1,000 service facilities for crucial national and provincial highways, reduced administrative barriers, and established online platforms for administrative licensing in 2018.

The ministry will introduce more measures in 2019 to accelerate transport construction and improve people's livelihoods, Wu said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Three-story highway bridge becomes latest hot spot in NW China*
2018-12-27 13:17 GMT+8

A three-story highway bridge built along the 1,370-meter-high Tianlong Mountain in Taiyuan, northwest China's Shanxi Province, has become the city's latest hot spot as many residents drive to the mountain to see the spectacular site and share its pictures on social media. /VCG Photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Taihang Mountain expressway starts operation*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-29 07:17:26|Editor: Yang Yi




The Taihang Mountain expressway linking Hebei with Beijing started operation Friday. The expressway, with a total length of 650 km, connects Hebei's mountainous region with the capital and its neighboring provinces including Shanxi and Henan, benefiting a total of 7.4 million people living in the mountainous areas. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Public & Media Frenzy for Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge Reopening*
By Renee Gray Beaumont and Frank Hossack
29th December 2018



​
Never has a collection of concrete and steel garnered so much attention. For the last 3 days, a carnival-like atmosphere has been witnessed on the deck of the Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge, as authorities opened up the refurbished national monument for pedestrians only, ahead of today’s reopening for vehicles.

Such an atmosphere of dance, celebration and pilgrimage would more befit the Second Coming or an alien invasion, hardly that for the reopening of a piece of transportation infrastructure. Yet, it provides excellent evidence of the place that bridge holds in the heart of local people, and many a Chinese person nationwide too.

And explanation too. Its picture was hung in the offices and hotel lobbies of a bygone era, and now, in 2018, the Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge reemerges as not only an icon for Nanjing but once again for the country at large, representing everything about early Communist Party achievements and industrial power.

The scale of public enthusiasm for the “People’s Bridge” has also been embraced by local and national media, with a flood of coverage that culminated today, after the bridge’s much-needed 27 months of renovation. To name but two, bridge memes have been shared widely on social media, while news portal ECNS has produced an excellent gallery created by photographers Liu Xiaoguang and Xue Xiaohong, who visited the bridge every 3 or 4 days to record for posterity the 2-year-plus-long renovation.

Then there was the stunt in which the numbers 1968-2018 were formed on the bridge, by people who share their birthday with the bridge, and some who even participated in its construction.

Away from its restoration, the Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge has never been far from the headlines. Movies and books have been written about this magnificent structure; documentaries and a GQ magazine feature made about its darker side and the heroes that roam upon it. The multi-year documentary project “Angel of Nanjing”, that was shot by New York film makers Jordan Horowitz and Frank Ferendo, spotlights one local man, Chen Si who spends his days convincing people not to leap to their deaths from the world’s top suicide location; it has been reported he has saved over 300 lives.

As to the bridge’s refurbishment itself, it has entailed complete repairs of the approaches, together with a thorough makeover that includes the removing of 50 years of pollution to restore the iconic structure’s former luster, plus the addition of pedestrian guardrails, together with brighter, intelligent and energy-saving lighting and drainage system, plus finally an enhanced suicide fence, where the railway lines pass under the bridge deck.

According to Xinhua News, the bill for the bridge’s renovation came to ¥1.14 billion, while experts say the bridge is now expected to last for another 50 years.

Like other great structures in Nanjing, the People’s Bridge has literally stood the test of time; trucks of the revolution passed atop it, then the trucks of development and industry trundled over. Today, at midday, the electric cars of e-commerce were among the first vehicles to ascend the all-new Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge, 50 years to the day after it first opened.


Public & Media Frenzy for Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge Reopening | The Nanjinger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's first cross-sea rail-road bridge takes shape*
> (Chinanews.com) 13:30, November 17, 2017
> 
> The pile foundation of total of 1,895 support pillars of Pingtan Haixia Rail-Road Bridge, China's first cross-sea rail-road bridge has been completed on Nov 16. The construction will go above ground after the underwater work has finished. The bridge has two layers, with the upper level carrying a six-lane highway and the lower level bearing a double-track railway. The 16.3-km-long bridge connects Fuzhou, capital of Fujian province, with the island city of Pingtan off the coast of the Taiwan Strait. [Photo/chinanews.com]
> 
> View attachment 437400
> 
> View attachment 437399
> 
> View attachment 437425
> 
> View attachment 437426
> 
> View attachment 437428
> 
> View attachment 437431​







*China's first highway-railway cross-sea bridge connected in east China*
CGTN
Published on Dec 28, 2018

The first navigable span of China's first highway-railway cross-sea bridge has officially been linked up. The navigation span, one of the three navigable spans of the Pingtan Strait Bridge, is located in Pingtan's Dalian Island and Xiaolian Island waterway. A 470-ton steel truss beam was hoisted to the connection position about 75 meters above the sea surface and fixed with drift pins, successfully completing the closure. The Pingtan Strait Bridge is expected to be completed in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Xinhua Headlines: China's landmark Yangtze River bridge reopens to traffic*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-29 20:26:00|Editor: Xiang Bo






Aerial photo taken on Dec. 29, 2018 shows vehicles running on the renovated Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province. (Xinhua/Li Bo)

NANJING, Dec. 29 (Xinhua) -- China's first domestically-designed modern bridge over the Yangtze, the country's longest river, a national landmark, reopened to road traffic Saturday after a 26-month renovation.

As the first double-decked road-rail truss bridge designed by China, the Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge in the eastern city of Nanjing first opened to traffic on the same day 50 years ago.

During the renovation, the highway traffic on the upper deck, which is 4,589 meters long and 15 meters wide, was suspended while the railway on the lower deck, which is 6,772 meters long and 14 meters wide, was not disturbed.

In the three days before the official reopening, the bridge was opened to the public, attracting 200,000 visitors.

"We were so proud of the bridge when it was built," Nanjing citizen Liu Yong said. "The bridge displays Chinese people's innovative spirit, which should be inherited by the younger generations."

"The bridge is a collective memory for generations in Nanjing and other parts of the country as a symbol of technological achievement, the spirit of teamwork and a sense of pride," said Lu Andong, a professor with the school of architecture and urban planning at Nanjing University.

*SYMBOL OF SELF-RELIANCE*

"For most Nanjingers, the bridge is not only infrastructure but a symbol of the nation's self-reliant spirit," said Luo Jian, who is the same age as the bridge and has been its maintainer since 1985.

Luo's father Luo Binfeng, 83, was a constructor and maintainer of the bridge. After taking part in the construction of China's first Yangtze River bridge in Wuhan, he joined the building of the one in Nanjing in 1959, which was then an urgent aspiration of the people and nation.

"It was no easier than the first due to difficult geological, economic, and technological situations," said the father. An American bridge engineer asserted in 1937 that it was impossible to build a Yangtze River bridge in Nanjing for hydrological complexity and poor geological conditions.

Even so, construction of the bridge officially started in 1960, with no foreign experts' help, relying solely on China's own bridge construction experience and firm determination in self-efforts.

Workers and engineers spared no efforts to ensure construction quality, with the bridge's height and depth once being regarded as engineering miracles. The bridge also made it into the Guinness Book of World Records as the longest bridge with dual highway and railway functions.

However, after 48 years' in service, there were large cracks on the cement road surface, and ornamentations and drains need to be renovated as well.

*HIGH-TECH INNOVATION*

To enhance the safety and durability, China's top planning agency approved the repairs in 2016.

The renovation, with an investment of 1.14 billion yuan (166 million U.S. dollars), has replaced the concrete highway bridge deck with a lighter and more smooth steel deck. The sidewalks are also wider.

"Although renovating is not as difficult as the building half a century ago, a lot of advanced technologies were used," said Chun Qing, an associate professor from the school of architecture in Southeast University.

The bridge is equipped with fiber optic sensors, similar to medical cardiograms, to help dynamically monitor its structural health.

"We have put about 100 sensors to monitor the real-time damages to the bridge," said Zhang Jian, a professor from the School of Civil Engineering in Southeast University.

To keep the original appearance, the renovation team also used 3D scanning technology to restore one missing iron relief damaged by a vehicle crash in 1991.

*MAJOR PASSAGE*

The bridge, which connects the No. 104 and No. 312 national highways, was the first major cross-river passage to help connect Beijing, the national capital, and Shanghai, the business and financial center.

With decades in service, the bridge is already a witness to the technological advancement of the railways and economic development of the city and even the nation.

"The designed speed of the railway was 60 kph at first and now trains run up to 140 kph," said Luo Jian, adding the daily road traffic flow had reached between 80,000 and 90,000 vehicles before the renovation, about ten times the designed flow.

The improved transport benefits Jiangsu's first National New Area, set up on the north side of the bridge in 2015 and home to high-tech firms in new materials, biological medicine, and intelligent manufacturing.

To cope with rising demand for cross-river road transport as well as high-speed railway lines, Nanjing has built another four bridges over the river with the sixth under construction. High-speed trains ran across the bridges up to 300 kph.

"The Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge, however, will continue to be a major passage in the next century, expecting to connect a number of high-speed railways on both sides of the river," said Yang Tao, president of the Institute for Urban and Transportation Planning and Design in Nanjing.

"With repairs and maintenance, the bridge is expected to be in safe operation for another 100 years," said Guo Jian, deputy director of the Center of Public Project Construction in Nanjing.

(Video reporters: Liu Zhaoquan, Wu Xinsheng, Li Yuze; Video editor: Lin Lin)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

AndrewJin said:


> *Construction of the Longest Double Deck Suspension Bridge in The World*
> *Completion: 2020*
> *Wuhan City, Central China*
> *Investment: 8 billion yuan *
> 
> Yangsigang Yangtze River bridge, main span 1700 meters
> Double deck with 12 lanes(6 lanes on the upper deck, 6 lanes on the lower deck),
> will become the longest double deck suspension bridge in the world in 2020.
> Located in Wuhan city,Hubei province,near
> N30.503022, E114.268698 :






*Mega project! Main sections of world's longest double-deck suspension bridge connected in C China*
New China TV
Published on Dec 29, 2018

Mega project! Chinese engineers have completed the main sections of the world's longest double-deck suspension bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/945921537844097024 *China Xinhua *
> Xingkang extra-large bridge, the first bridge linking SW China's Sichuan and Tibet is under steady construction






*Mega bridge undergoes load testing in Sichuan, China*
New China TV
Published on Dec 28, 2018

68 trucks crossing a bridge at the same time! Watch how a newly completed mega bridge in Sichuan, China undergoes load testing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑↑↑

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Section of Beijing-Chongli Expressway opens to traffic*





Photo taken on Jan. 1, 2019 shows Shixia Tunnel of the Xinglongkou-Yanqing section of Beijing-Chongli Expressway, which gets through Beijing's Changping district and Yanqing district, in Beijing, capital of China. After more than three years' construction work, the 42.2-km-long Xinglongkou-Yanqing section of Beijing-Chongli Expressway linking northwest Beijing's Xinglongkou Village in Changping district and Yanqing district opened to traffic on Tuesday. Beijing-Chongli Expressway starts from Beijing and ends at Chongli of north China's Hebei Province. It will serve the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition 2019 and the Beijing 2022 Winter Games, which are to be held in Yanqing and Chongli respectively. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)

























http://www.china.org.cn/photos/2019-01/03/content_74336384_7.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*High altitude expressway opens to traffic in SW China*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-03 20:37:37|Editor: Liangyu




GUIZHOU, Jan. 3 (Xinhua) -- A new expressway on southwest China's Yunnan-Guizhou Plateau opened to traffic on Thursday, facilitating trade and communication between provinces in the area.

The 190-kilometer expressway links Liupanshui city and Weining county in Guizhou Province, shortening the journey between from the previous two hours to one hour. The expressway also shortens the journey from Liupanshui to Zhaotong city in Yunnan Province from the previous five hours to two hours.

With an investment of about 25.3 billion yuan (3.68 billion U. S. dollars), the expressway, built in a mountainous area, has 157 bridges and 32 tunnels.

According to Guizhou Expressway Group Co. Ltd., the expressway has an altitude ranging from 1,700 to 2,260 meters. Some of the expressway is equipped with a de-icing system and fog lights to ensure the safety of cars in extreme weather.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Liupanshui-Weining Highway in SW China opens to traffic*

(Xinhua) 14:06, January 04, 2019





Aerial photo taken on Dec. 20, 2018 shows a part of the Liupanshui-Weining Highway in southwest China's Guizhou Province. The Liupanshui-Weining Highway with a highest altitude of 2,260 meters, the highest highway in the province, opened to traffic on Thursday. (Xinhua/He Huan)





Aerial photo taken on Dec. 20, 2018 shows a part of the Liupanshui-Weining Highway in southwest China's Guizhou Province. The Liupanshui-Weining Highway with a highest altitude of 2,260 meters, the highest highway in the province, opened to traffic on Thursday. (Xinhua/He Huan)





Aerial photo taken on Dec. 20, 2018 shows a part of the Liupanshui-Weining Highway in southwest China's Guizhou Province. The Liupanshui-Weining Highway with a highest altitude of 2,260 meters, the highest highway in the province, opened to traffic on Thursday. (Xinhua/He Huan)





Aerial photo taken on Dec. 19, 2018 shows a part of the Liupanshui-Weining Highway in southwest China's Guizhou Province. The Liupanshui-Weining Highway with a highest altitude of 2,260 meters, the highest highway in the province, opened to traffic on Thursday. (Xinhua/He Huan)





Aerial photo taken on Jan. 3, 2019 shows a part of the Liupanshui-Weining Highway in southwest China's Guizhou Province. The Liupanshui-Weining Highway with a highest altitude of 2,260 meters, the highest highway in the province, opened to traffic on Thursday. (Xinhua/He Huan)





Aerial photo taken on Dec. 19, 2018 shows a part of the Liupanshui-Weining Highway in southwest China's Guizhou Province. The Liupanshui-Weining Highway with a highest altitude of 2,260 meters, the highest highway in the province, opened to traffic on Thursday. (Xinhua/He Huan)







Aerial photo taken on Jan. 3, 2019 shows a part of the Liupanshui-Weining Highway in southwest China's Guizhou Province. The Liupanshui-Weining Highway with a highest altitude of 2,260 meters, the highest highway in the province, opened to traffic on Thursday. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)

More pictures here: http://en.people.cn/n3/2019/0104/c90000-9534727-23.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Puqian Bridge under construction in south China's Hainan*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-11-03 22:22:47|Editor: Xiaoxia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Nov. 3, 2018 shows Puqian Bridge under construction in south China's Hainan Province. The closure of the main bridge of Puqian Bridge spanning a geological fault line was finished on Saturday. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)


*China opens first cross-sea bridge across active faults*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-03-18 21:34:27|Editor: ZX



Aerial photo taken on March 18, 2019 shows the Haiwen Bridge, south China's Hainan Province. The cross-sea bridge, which was built over seismic faults, officially started operation on Monday. The total length of the bridge is 5.597 km, including about 3.959 km across the sea. The bridge, which links Yanfeng Township of Haikou City and Puqian Township of Wenchang City, cut the trip between the two places from an hour and a half to about 20 minutes. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)

HAIKOU, March 18 (Xinhua) -- The Haiwen Bridge opened to traffic Monday in the island province of Hainan as the first cross-sea bridge crossing active faults and the most earthquake-resistant bridge in China.

The 5.59-km bridge connects the Hainan capital Haikou and Puqian, an island town in the city of Wenchang which is also known as the hometown of many overseas Chinese.

The six-lane bridge, which cuts the travel time between Puqian and Haikou from 1.5 hours to just 20 minutes, is expected to promote the integration of coastal industries in northeast Hainan, said Lin Dong, head of the provincial department of transportation.

With a total investment of 3 billion yuan (about 447 million U.S. dollars), the bridge was under strict marine monitor throughout its construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Shenzhen-Zhongshan Bridge set to ‘develop world benchmark’*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/3/25 21:38:40



Work vessels help build an artificial island for the Shenzhen-Zhongshan Bridge in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong Province in November 2018. Photo: VCG

The Shenzhen-Zhongshan Bridge, a massive infrastructure project within a one-hour radius of the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area, is even more challenging than the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge and its construction will generate more technical references and experience for the world, according to analysts.

The project includes construction of a bridge, artificial islands and tunnels, with work both on and under the water, said a report posted on the WeChat account of the State-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission of the State Council (SASAC) on Monday.

Such a complicated project is bound to bring new challenges and push the construction team to come up with new solutions that will assist in the construction of similar projects around the world, said Song Ding, a research fellow at the Shenzhen-based China Development Institute.

The Shenzhen-Zhongshan Bridge will use the key technology of immersed tubes like the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge project, but to secure the transportation and installation of the tubes, a 500 million yuan ($75 million) ship was built, said SASAC's report.

"The tube factory was built for the former project. Now the transportation distance to the new site is three times further," said Ning Jinjin, the deputy chief engineer of CCCC-First Harbor Engineering Co. "It's an innovation in the world's shipbuilding industry without any prior reference."

"We need to produce 22 immersed tubes in about two years. Nobody in the world ever did that before," said Ji Ting, the deputy chief engineer of CCCC-Fourth Harbor Engineering Co.

The difficulty of joining immersed tubes is similar to linking two medium-sized aircraft carriers together, and the deviation needs to be within 5 centimeters, SASAC's report said.

The Shenzhen-Zhongshan Bridge also needs two artificial islands and the steel rebar consumption of the two islands will amount to that of six Eiffel Towers.

For such significant infrastructure projects in China, it has become the new normal that such challenges emerge. Song told the Global Times on Monday that China has established many technological references and standards for the world.

Su Quanke, chief engineer at the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge Authority, said that 61 industrial standards were established during the project, and some of those standards are likely to become world standards, domestic news site bjyouth.ynet.com reported on March 7.

The chief of the International Association for Bridge and Structural Engineering has come to see the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge several times and given strong recognition to the project. The International Tunneling and Underground Space Association also hopes that some of the special technical standards can become international standards, Su added.

The 24-kilometer bridge that will connect Shenzhen and Zhongshan in South China's Guangdong Province in 2024 will bring revolutionary changes to the region, promote the integration of the Greater Bay Area, and support the transformation of the local economy and its cities, Song said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑
*World's widest immersed channel takes shape*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-03-29 11:48
















Photo taken on March 13, 2019, shows the construction site of the Shenzhen-Zhongshan Bridge. [Photo/Xinhua]

The first tube of the world's widest immersed channel is expected to be put in position of a mega bridge across the Lingding Bay at the mouth of the Pearl River in South China soon, according to an assistant chief engineer of the project.

Yang Runlai from CCCC First Harbor Engineering Co Ltd said Thursday that workers are preparing for the connection of a tunnel end on an island with the first immersed tube, the Science and Technology Daily reported.

Yang's company took charge of constructing an island and major part of the tunnel of the Shenzhen-Zhongshan Bridge, another mega project of bridge, island and tunnel after the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge (HZMB).

The new project, 38 kilometers from the HZMB, is 24 kilometers long. It has the immersed tunnel in the east and the bridge section in the west to ensure the sea routes there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*InTibet: New roads make a more dynamic Tibet*
Xinhua April 05 , 2019

According to the white paper "Democratic Reform in Tibet -- Sixty Years On" issued in March of 2019, by the end of 2018, Tibet had 97,800 km of highway, 660 km of which were high-grade highways.

All counties in Tibet had access to highways, and of the 697 townships and towns, 579 had direct access to highway transport and 696 could be reached by highways. Of the 5,467 villages in Tibet, 2,624 had direct access to highway transport and 5,457 could be reached by highway.

In 2006, the Golmud-Lhasa section of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway was completed and opened to traffic, which was the first railway in Tibet. In 2014, the construction of Lhasa-Shigatse Railway was completed and tracklaying started on the Lhasa-Nyingchi Railway.






Aerial photo taken on April 3, 2019 shows a highway in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)





Aerail photo taken on March 4, 2018 shows of a newly-built bridge across the Lhasa River, a tributary of the Yarlung Zangbo River, in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Jigme Dorje)





Aerial photo taken on April 3, 2019 shows the Najin Bridge in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region.(Xinhua/Jigme Dorje)





Aerial photo taken on April 1, 2016 shows a highway in Bomi County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)





Photo taken on Oct. 18, 2015 shows a high-grade highway across the Yarlung Zangbo River, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)





Aerial photo taken on June 17, 2016 shows a train running on the Lhasa-Shigatse Railway in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Liu Dongjun)





Aerial photo taken on Nov. 25, 2017 shows a livestock products fair by the side of Qinghai-Tibet highway in Nagqu of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Liu Dongjun)





Aerial photo taken on May 18, 2017 shows a road leading to Mount Qomolangma in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)





Aerial photo taken on Nov. 10, 2017 shows a high-grade highway linking the Gonggar airport in Lhasa to Tsetang township in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)





Aerial photo taken on April 3, 2019 shows an overpass in the western suburb of Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Jigme Dorje)






Aerial photo taken on April 3, 2019 shows a highway in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region.(Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)





Photo taken on April 27, 2018 shows a high-grade highway connecting Nyingchi City and Mainling Airport in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Zhang Rufeng)





Aerial photo taken on March 29, 2016 shows the Yigong bridges built in three different periods in Nyingchi City, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)





Aerail photo taken on July 26, 2017 shows the construction site of the Golmud-Lhasa section of the Qinghai-Tibet railway in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Liu Dongjun)





Photo taken on Sept. 19, 2018 shows a track laying base in Qushui County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Chogo)





Photo taken on April 18, 2018 shows the construction site of a high-grade highway connecting Nagqu and Lhasa in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Chogo)





An asphalt road is seen in Mainling County under Nyingchi City, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Nov. 21, 2018. (Xinhua/Dainzin Nyima Choktrul)

Chief Planner: Liu Jie, Duan Zhipu
Supervisor: Zheng Wei, Wang Jianhua, Norbu Tsering, Luo Bo
Chief Director: Purbu Zhaxi
Director: Jigme Dorje
Photographer: Purbu Zhaxi, Konchok Chophel, Lozang, Danny, Dong Zhixiong, Liu Dongjun, Jigme Dorje
Editor:Zhang Liqing, Rong Yan, Cui Bowen, Lian Yi, Sui Xiankai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Qingshan Yangtze River Bridge completes closure in C China*
New China TV
Published on May 17, 2019

Qingshan Yangtze River Bridge, the widest of its kind over Yangtze River, completes closure in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*The mega bridge linking up three provinces to be joined in SW China*
CGTN
Premiered 17 hours ago

A mega bridge connecting three remote southwest China's provinces will have its main structure joined soon. Named Jimingsansheng Bridge, the arch bridge joins the Yunnan, Guizhou and Sichuan provinces. Builders said they had to overcome extraordinary difficulties, some of which had never been seen in previous projects, due to the rough terrain and rugged limestone cliffs. Construction of the bridge began in 2016, and it is scheduled to open to traffic at the end of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's first highway-railway cross-sea bridge connected in east China*
> CGTN
> Published on Dec 28, 2018
> 
> The first navigable span of China's first highway-railway cross-sea bridge has officially been linked up. The navigation span, one of the three navigable spans of the Pingtan Strait Bridge, is located in Pingtan's Dalian Island and Xiaolian Island waterway. A 470-ton steel truss beam was hoisted to the connection position about 75 meters above the sea surface and fixed with drift pins, successfully completing the closure. The Pingtan Strait Bridge is expected to be completed in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*World's longest-span asymmetric arch bridge closes in central China*
CGTN
Published on Aug 11, 2019

The asymmetric arch bridge with the world's longest span was closed in central China on Friday, August 9. Connecting Xiangxi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture in central China's Hunan Province, the bridge will be 462 meters long, with a 292-meter main span crossing the Youshui valley and surrounded by steep hillside.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162302985315262464
People's Daily, China✔@PDChina

The six-way interchange bridge of Ninggu Highway was completed and will open at the end of Aug. Stretching 8,029 meters, the 430-million-yuan bridge will open a new passage between the inland areas and the northeastern coastal areas of #Fujian






6:00 PM - Aug 16, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Stunning mountain road with over 200 hairpin curves in China's Xinjiang*
New China TV
Published on Sep 10, 2019

Over 200 hairpin bends! Stunning aerial view of a mountain road in Xinjiang, China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


>


*China completes world's longest cross-sea road-rail bridge*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-25 16:27:05|Editor: Yurou




Aerial photo taken on Sept. 21, 2019 shows a steel girder being lifted by a crane at the construction site of the Pingtan Strait Road-rail Bridge in southeast China's Fujian Province. China on Wednesday completed the main structure of the world's longest cross-sea road-rail bridge in Fujian. The last steel girder, weighing 473 tonnes, was bolted on the Pingtan Strait Road-rail Bridge, another mega project in China, on Wednesday morning. With a staggering span of 16.34 km, the bridge connects Pingtan Island and four nearby islets to the mainland of Fujian Province. (Xinhua/Lin Shanchuan)

FUZHOU, Sept. 25 (Xinhua) -- China on Wednesday completed the main structure of the world's longest cross-sea road-rail bridge in its southeastern province of Fujian.

The last steel truss girder, weighing 473 tonnes, was bolted on the Pingtan Strait Road-rail Bridge, another mega project in China, on Wednesday morning.

Hundreds of bridge builders clad in orange overalls, as well as government officials, hailed the completion on the bridge deck, with several rounds of fireworks being set off to celebrate the moment.

With a staggering span of 16.34 km, the bridge connects Pingtan Island and four nearby islets to the mainland of Fujian Province.

The bridge, which is expected to open to traffic next year, can help shorten travel time from two hours to half an hour between Fuzhou, capital city of Fujian Province and Pingtan, a pilot zone set up to facilitate trade and cultural exchanges across the Taiwan Strait.

"Of all the bridges being built across the world, this is no doubt the most challenging," said Wang Donghui, chief engineer of the project, adding that it is China's first and the world's longest cross-sea road-rail bridge.

The project has attracted worldwide attention from the start of construction in 2013 as it spans an area off the coast of southeast China long seen as a "no-go zone" for bridge-building.

The region has strong gales and high waves for most of the year and is known as one of the world's three most perilous seas along with Bermuda and the Cape of Good Hope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Zigui Yangtze River Bridge opens to traffic*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-28 09:21:45|Editor: huaxia



The opening ceremony of Zigui Yangtze River Bridge in Zigui County, central China's Hubei Province, Sept. 27, 2019. (Photo by Xiang Hongmei/Xinhua)

After four years of construction, the Zigui Yangtze River Bridge opened to traffic on Friday.

YICHANG, Sept. 28, 2019 (Xinhua) --The bridge, with four lanes and a span of 883.2 meters, will play a significant role in promoting tourism in western Hubei and the development of Three Gorges Reservoir Region.



Aerial view of the Zigui Yangtze River Bridge in Zigui County, central China's Hubei Province, Sept. 27, 2019. (Photo by Zheng Jiayu/Xinhua)





​The opening ceremony of Zigui Yangtze River Bridge in Zigui County, central China's Hubei Province, Sept. 27, 2019. (Photo by Zheng Jiayu/Xinhua)





​The opening ceremony of Zigui Yangtze River Bridge in Zigui County, central China's Hubei Province, Sept. 27, 2019. (Photo by Zheng Jiayu/Xinhua)





​Aerial view of the Zigui Yangtze River Bridge in Zigui County, central China's Hubei Province, Sept. 27, 2019. (Photo by Zheng Jiayu/Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Bridge With Highest Concrete Tower in Southwest China's Guizhou*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-27 10:26:08|Editor: huaxia



Aerial photo taken on Sept. 20, 2019 shows the Pingtang Bridge in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

*Pingtang Bridge, with a span of 2,135 meters and boasting the highest concrete bridge tower in the world, completed its closure on Thursday.*

BEIJING, Sept. 27 (Xinhua) -- The bridge, a colossal cable-supported viaduct with a span of 2,135 meters, will serve as a major connection on the Pingtang-Luodian Expressway above the Caodu River Canyon. The bridge will be completed and open to traffic by the end of 2019, shortening the travel time between Pingtang and Luodian from two and a half hours to around one hour.






Aerial photo taken on Sept. 25, 2019 shows the Pingtang Bridge in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)





Aerial photo taken on Sept. 26, 2019 shows the Pingtang Bridge after closure in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)





Aerial photo taken on Sept. 26, 2019 shows the Pingtang Bridge after closure in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)





Aerial photo taken on Sept. 20, 2019 shows the Pingtang Bridge in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)





A worker looks out on the Pingtang Bridge in southwest China's Guizhou Province, Sept 26, 2019. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)





Aerial photo taken on Sept. 25, 2019 shows the Pingtang Bridge in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)





Panoramic aerial photo taken on Sept. 26, 2019 shows the Pingtang Bridge after closure in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)





Combo aerial photo shows the Pingtang Bridge in southwest China's Guizhou Province on Sept. 20, 2019 (top) and on Sept. 25, 2018 respectively. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)





Aerial photo taken on Sept. 26, 2019 shows the Pingtang Bridge in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)





Aerial photo taken on Sept. 25, 2019 shows the Pingtang Bridge in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)





Photo taken on Sept. 26, 2019 shows a concrete tower of Pingtang Bridge in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)





Aerial photo taken on Sept. 21, 2019 shows the Pingtang Bridge in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)





Aerial photo taken on Sept. 26, 2019 shows the Pingtang Bridge after closure in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)





Aerial photo taken on Sept. 26, 2019 shows the Pingtang Bridge under construction in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)





Aerial photo taken on Sept. 20, 2019 shows the Pingtang Bridge in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)​


----------



## beijingwalker

Massive Cross-river Bridge in Southwest China Tibetan Region Opens to Traffic

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

*Zigui Yangtze River Bridge opens to traffic*





Mega new roads, bridges, railways, airports... open every single day!!! Face of this part of the earth is being transformed literally on daily basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Tazhong desert highway construction completed*





*Can't believe they were all finished on the same day, that's today, September. 29th.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*A new desert highway completed in south Xinjiang, connecting Pakistan CPEC*
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Beast

I am wondering how the desert will affect the roads since sandstorm or strong wind will cause large number of sand deposit on the road.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Beast said:


> I am wondering how the desert will affect the roads since sandstorm or strong wind will cause large number of sand deposit on the road.


I got the same question, I guess they have to build a green belt to firm up the ground and hold the sand near and around the highway later on, otherwise one sandstorm will make the whole highway disappear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

Beast said:


> I am wondering how the desert will affect the roads since sandstorm or strong wind will cause large number of sand deposit on the road.


It trees are planted along both sides of the road then it can be avoided or reduced

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

beijingwalker said:


> *A new desert highway completed in south Xinjiang, connecting Pakistan CPEC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good to see development spreading in region. I was about to ask the same question @Beast asked about the road being obscured with sand after few weeks. Think they should have irrigated the areas around along the road way before they started works on the road to protect the road during sandstorms. since if it remains like this i don't see it lasting more than a few months.

By the way, If Pakistan doesn't makes full use of this so called CPEC then there's no saving that country this century from its current poor backward state this . Nobody can come and develop your country for you, they can just give you a hand but its ultimately up to the people,civil society, government,leaders to come together and gain consciousness about the state of their nation and the changes that needs to be made for its development and uplift their country themselves. no by-passing that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakGuns

only way to turn CPEC to complete success is a railway line..... otherwise it will never reach even half of its potential....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

It could be like this one in central Xinjiang, you can see green belt along the highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

war&peace said:


> It trees are planted along both sides of the road then it can be avoided or reduced



Watering issue. Not impossible but a headache.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

mike2000 is back said:


> its current poor state this century


You do know Pakistan's GDP per capita is only price of McDonald* fries* lower then India?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Watering issue. Not impossible but a headache.


China has already done in Gobi desert and they have encouraging results


----------



## mike2000 is back

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Watering issue. Not impossible but a headache.


wow....luckily we dont have deserts here. its a nightmare to build in such environment sustainably.



Indus Pakistan said:


> You do know Pakistan's GDP per capita is only price of McDonald* fries* lower then India?


yes i know Pakistan GDP per capital is lower than India's and even Bangladesh(they seem to be doing better than Pakistan and growing quite heathily attracting quite a number of FDI). I think Pakistan GDP per capital is higher than only Afghanistan's in the region if im not wrong.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

mike2000 is back said:


> wow....luckily we dont have deserts here. its a nightmare to build in such environment sustainably.



Welcome to Las Vegas and a bunch of other US cities. You are watering your lawn and on the other side of the street is sand dunes for as far the eye can see.


----------



## maximuswarrior

Well done China. Only China can build such mega projects with such high precision. Pakistan and China are going to reap the benefits.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

maximuswarrior said:


> Well done China. Only China can build such mega projects with such high precision. Pakistan and China are going to reap the benefits.


You mean guys can't even build your own roads? 
I think it's also because there seem to be no political will by the government or even societal awareness by the people(education seems to be fairly low),i have noticed the same thing in several poor developing countries i have been to. The people seem to have such low expectations from their government/leaders so much so that its shocking. It's like the political establishments in these countries have gotten the people used to mediocrity and expecting nothing, so much so that when the government gives them crumbs the people rejoice and sing their praise, not knowing that this should be their basic rights. These countries seem to be in a constant state of apathy, which is quite sad.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

mike2000 is back said:


> yes i know Pakistan GDP per capital is lower than India's and even Bangladesh


Correction. It's higher then Bangla's. And the point I made was Indian GDP per capita is only *few *quid above Pakistan's. It's like you having a Ford Focus GL and another guy having Ford Focus GLS. And the guy with GLS bragging to you about his wheels !

And are you native English speaker? Your written English is terrible, if you don't mind me saying. Or did you go to one of those failing council schools or something?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Zigui Yangtze River Bridge opens to traffic*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-28 09:21:45|Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The opening ceremony of Zigui Yangtze River Bridge in Zigui County, central China's Hubei Province, Sept. 27, 2019. (Photo by Xiang Hongmei/Xinhua)
> 
> After four years of construction, the Zigui Yangtze River Bridge opened to traffic on Friday.
> 
> YICHANG, Sept. 28, 2019 (Xinhua) --The bridge, with four lanes and a span of 883.2 meters, will play a significant role in promoting tourism in western Hubei and the development of Three Gorges Reservoir Region.
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial view of the Zigui Yangtze River Bridge in Zigui County, central China's Hubei Province, Sept. 27, 2019. (Photo by Zheng Jiayu/Xinhua)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​The opening ceremony of Zigui Yangtze River Bridge in Zigui County, central China's Hubei Province, Sept. 27, 2019. (Photo by Zheng Jiayu/Xinhua)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​The opening ceremony of Zigui Yangtze River Bridge in Zigui County, central China's Hubei Province, Sept. 27, 2019. (Photo by Zheng Jiayu/Xinhua)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Aerial view of the Zigui Yangtze River Bridge in Zigui County, central China's Hubei Province, Sept. 27, 2019. (Photo by Zheng Jiayu/Xinhua)


----------



## beijingwalker

I kind of wonder how they made the foundation, the sand shifts all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Indus Pakistan said:


> Correction. It's higher then Bangla's. And the point I made was Indian GDP per capita is only *few *quid above Pakistan's. It's like you having a Ford Focus GL and another guy having Ford Focus GLS. And the guy with GLS bragging to you about his wheels !
> 
> And are you native English speaker? Your written English is terrible, if you don't mind me saying. Or did you go to one of those failing council schools or something?





Lol..........OR could be a gangu pretending to be an Englishman..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Lol..........OR could be a gangu pretending to be an Englishman..........


Have you noticed it? His English is fcukin terrible. Either he is undecover Gangu or [Chav] went to one of those special schools ran by councils that all the trash get dumped into.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Indus Pakistan said:


> Have you noticed it? His English is fcukin terrible. Either he is undecover Gangu or [Chav] went to one of those special schools ran by councils that all the trash get dumped into.






........My guess he is a gangu. A normal English person especially a chav would know NOTHING about india or be concerned with indian matters.......


But yes he has the writing skills of a British SEND student........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> A normal English person especially a chav would know NOTHING about india or be concerned with indian matters


Yep. A Chav would either be -


taking shots on his arms
getting drunk
plugging a She-Chav 

or spaced out.
Not on PDF. So do we conclude it is a Gangu?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Indus Pakistan said:


> Yep. A Chav would either be -
> 
> 
> taking shots on his arms
> getting drunk
> plugging a She-Chav
> 
> or spaced out.
> Not on PDF. So do we conclude it is a Gangu?






English wannabe gungulander...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

mike2000 is back said:


> You mean guys can't even build your own roads?
> I think it's also because there seem to be no political will by the government or even societal awareness by the people(education seems to be fairly low),i have noticed the same thing in several poor developing countries i have been to. The people seem to have such low expectations from their government/leaders so much so that its shocking. It's like the political establishments in these countries have gotten the people used to mediocrity and expecting nothing, so much so that when the government gives them crumbs the people rejoice and sing their praise, not knowing that this should be their basic rights. These countries seem to be in a constant state of apathy, which is quite sad.



Why are you so angry? China is our partner. They don't only build roads in Pakistan. You know what CPEC is? If you don't first learn the facts before spewing nonsense.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Indus Pakistan said:


> Yep. A Chav would either be -
> 
> 
> taking shots on his arms
> getting drunk
> plugging a She-Chav
> 
> or spaced out.
> Not on PDF. So do we conclude it is a Gangu?


LOL Oh so because i have something that isn't to your liking i have suddenly become a Gangu or whatever that even means? I often make comments on here with my mobile phone and sometimes i don't bother cross checking my comments(depends on what i'm doing).
Why is it that when someone says something that isn't to your liking then you guys resort to name calling and others? Seems it's a pattern on PDF. lol 
When i make a comment about India that Indians don't like they might call me Pakistani, if i make a comment Iranian don't like they might say i'm Arab, If i say something favorable about China i might become a Chinese etc etc.
I have even had one member called me a Persian years ago on here because i made some favorable comments about Iran that they didn't agree with. It's ok you guys can carry on with your name calling and insults, especially when you know you have no credible points to make to counter the remarks i made, so you resort to insults. I'm not idle enough to engage in such useless endless tricks. So you guys are free to carry on with that.


----------



## maximuswarrior

mike2000 is back said:


> LOL Oh so because i have something that isn't to your liking i have suddenly become a Gangu or whatever that even means? I often make comments on here with my mobile phone and sometimes i don't bother cross checking my comments(depends on what i'm doing).
> Why is it that when someone says something that isn't to your liking then you guys resort to name calling and others? Seems it's a pattern on PDF. lol
> When i make a comment about India that Indians don't like they might call me Pakistani, if i make a comment Iranian don't like they might say i'm Arab, If i say something favorable about China i might become a Chinese etc etc.
> I have even had one member called me a Persian years ago on here because i made some favorable comments about Iran that they didn't agree with. It's ok you guys can carry on with your name calling and insults, especially when you know you have no credible points to make to counter the remarks i made, so you resort to insults. I'm not idle enough to engage in such useless endless tricks. So you guys are free to carry on with that.



Terrible grammar. He is a gangu folks.

LOL the gangu is in pain. Why is China building roads and infrastructure in Pakistan? It is blasphemy.

A typical British gora has no time nor understanding of Pakistan. This guy is not a gora.

I got bad news for you. China and Pakistan are only beginning with CPEC. Just wait and see how this monster evolves in the coming years. I understand your pain.


----------



## KhanBaba2

Indus Pakistan said:


> You do know Pakistan's GDP per capita is only price of McDonald* fries* lower then India?



Please give the figures backed up with some links.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Mega project! Main sections of world's longest double-deck suspension bridge connected in C China*
> New China TV
> Published on Dec 29, 2018
> 
> Mega project! Chinese engineers have completed the main sections of the world's longest double-deck suspension bridge.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181205033163149313


----------



## JSCh

*World's longest double-deck suspension bridge opens to traffic*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-10-08 17:22:30|Editor: Wang Yamei

WUHAN, Oct. 8 (Xinhua) -- A double-deck suspension bridge with the longest span in the world opened to traffic in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, on Tuesday.

The first double-deck road bridge over the Yangtze River, with a 1,700-meter-long main span, stretches 4.13 km in total length.

The top deck of the 10th Yangtze River bridge has six lanes with a designed speed of 80 kph while the bottom deck also has six lanes but with a designed speed of 60 kph.

On the top deck there are also two sightseeing sidewalks and on the bottom deck there are two cycleways together with two sidewalks.

"The Yangsigang Yangtze River bridge is the world's longest-spanning double-deck suspension bridge," said Xu Gongyi, chief designer of the structure.

The new bridge will help ease traffic congestion and promote more balanced city development, said Lin Chi, vice president of Wuhan Urban Construction Investment and Development Group Co., Ltd.

















​


----------



## JSCh

*Traffic capacity and safety of Sichuan-Tibet highway improved in SW China*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-11-15 10:33:52|Editor: huaxia



Aerial photo taken on Oct. 17, 2019 shows part of the snow-covered No. 318 national highway on Jianziwan mountain on the Sichuan-Tibet highway. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)

*Traffic capacity and safety of Sichuan-Tibet highway improved in the past decades.*

CHENGDU, Nov. 15, 2019 (Xinhua) -- The Sichuan-Tibet highway, which links southwest China's Sichuan Province and Tibet Autonomous Region, was put into operation on Dec. 25, 1954 with a length of over 2,000 kilometers.

Over the past 65 years, the central and local governments have invested heavily to lift the highway's traffic capacity and safety. Besides more tunnels and bridges, almost all sections of the highway have been widened and asphalted.





​Aerial photo taken on Oct. 23, 2019 shows part of Nujiang River zigzag road on the Sichuan-Tibet highway in Baxoi County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)





​Aerial photo taken on Oct. 23, 2019 shows part of the No. 318 national highway on Jueba mountain on the Sichuan-Tibet highway. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)





​Aerial photo taken on Oct. 24, 2019 shows part of the Sichuan-Tibet highway in Bomi County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)





​Aerial photo taken on Oct. 24, 2019 shows part of the No. 318 national highway on Sejila mountain on the Sichuan-Tibet highway. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)





​Photo taken on Oct. 30, 2019 shows part of the No. 317 national highway on Xiela mountain on the Sichuan-Tibet highway. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)





​Aerial photo taken on Oct. 15, 2019 shows part of the No. 318 national highway on Erlang mountain on the Sichuan-Tibet highway. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)





​Aerial photo taken on Oct. 17, 2019 shows part of the snow-covered No. 318 national highway on Jianziwan mountain on the Sichuan-Tibet highway. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Bridge With Highest Concrete Tower in Southwest China's Guizhou*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-27 10:26:08|Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Sept. 20, 2019 shows the Pingtang Bridge in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)
> 
> *Pingtang Bridge, with a span of 2,135 meters and boasting the highest concrete bridge tower in the world, completed its closure on Thursday.*
> 
> BEIJING, Sept. 27 (Xinhua) -- The bridge, a colossal cable-supported viaduct with a span of 2,135 meters, will serve as a major connection on the Pingtang-Luodian Expressway above the Caodu River Canyon. The bridge will be completed and open to traffic by the end of 2019, shortening the travel time between Pingtang and Luodian from two and a half hours to around one hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Sept. 25, 2019 shows the Pingtang Bridge in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Sept. 26, 2019 shows the Pingtang Bridge after closure in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Sept. 26, 2019 shows the Pingtang Bridge after closure in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Sept. 20, 2019 shows the Pingtang Bridge in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A worker looks out on the Pingtang Bridge in southwest China's Guizhou Province, Sept 26, 2019. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Sept. 25, 2019 shows the Pingtang Bridge in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panoramic aerial photo taken on Sept. 26, 2019 shows the Pingtang Bridge after closure in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combo aerial photo shows the Pingtang Bridge in southwest China's Guizhou Province on Sept. 20, 2019 (top) and on Sept. 25, 2018 respectively. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Sept. 26, 2019 shows the Pingtang Bridge in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Sept. 25, 2019 shows the Pingtang Bridge in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Sept. 26, 2019 shows a concrete tower of Pingtang Bridge in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Sept. 21, 2019 shows the Pingtang Bridge in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Sept. 26, 2019 shows the Pingtang Bridge after closure in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Sept. 26, 2019 shows the Pingtang Bridge under construction in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial photo taken on Sept. 20, 2019 shows the Pingtang Bridge in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)​






*LIVE: Bridge with highest concrete tower open to traffic in SW China*
Streamed live 5 hours ago
New China TV

LIVE: Southwest China's Pingtang Grand Bridge, with the highest concrete bridge tower in the world, is open to traffic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Construction completed on world's largest suspension bridge*
By Liu Kun in Wuhan | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2020-01-20 12:57



Construction on the world's largest span suspension bridge, the Jin'an-Jinsha River Bridge, ended Wednesday in Southwest China's Yunnan province, marking the completion of the key main structures of the bridge, Jan 15, 2020. [Photo by Zhang Qinglong for chinadaily.com.cn]

Construction of the world's largest span suspension bridge, the Jin'an-Jinsha River Bridge, was successfully finished in Southwest China's Yunnan province on Wednesday, marking the completion of the key main structures of the bridge and laying a solid foundation for the completion of the Huaping-Lijiang Expressway.

The construction of the steel truss suspension bridge, an important part of the Huaping-Lijiang Expressway project, was made with highly technical difficulty due to the area's high earthquake risk and high altitude.

The main span of the bridge is 1,386 meters, and the vertical difference between the bridge surface and the river's surface in the valley below is 330 meters.



Construction on the world's largest span suspension bridge, the Jin'an-Jinsha River Bridge, ended Wednesday in Southwest China's Yunnan province, marking the completion of the key main structures of the bridge, Jan 15, 2020. [Photo by Zhang Qinglong for chinadaily.com.cn]

The cable crane has a span of more than 1,000 meters, which is the world's largest cable crane for mountain bridge construction.

It is reported that after the project is completed, it will fill the gaps in the east-west layout of the expressway networks in Lijiang city and Panzhihua city, making travel between Yunnan and Sichuan more convenient, and at the same time promoting the export of industrial crops and tourism in Lijiang.

During bridge construction the team faced many difficulties, according to the project leader from the Second Harbor Engineering Company.

The construction site is located in a canyon, with high wind speeds, which posed great safety challenges to build the superstructure. The team used a centralized control system to monitor variables at any time to ensure safe construction at every step.

_Wu Yunru in Beijing contributed to the story._









​


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280985064701075457


----------

